# the 2014/2015 nfl thread v. R U RDY 4 SUM FOOTBAW?



## ArCi

NFL suspends the best receiver in the league who only played 14 games last year and still was on top..

They suspend him for a whole year?? For weed??

Lol the NFL is a fucking joke


Apparently smoking weed deserves a far worse punishment than using PED's and even setting bounties to purposely injure the opposing teams players. Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## subotai

yeah that sucks, would have made me more interested in the browns if he was playing and now theyll probably be horrible 

theres so many receivers who could be good in this draft, its hard to really tell right now whos going to work out


----------



## neversickanymore

Arci said:


> NFL suspends the best receiver in the league who only played 14 games last year and still was on top..
> 
> They suspend him for a whole year?? For weed??
> 
> Lol the NFL is a fucking joke
> 
> 
> Apparently smoking weed deserves a far worse punishment than using PED's and even setting bounties to purposely injure the opposing teams players. Doesn't make any sense to me.




Go out there and beat yourselfs to a pulp.. then take all these shit drugs we give you to try and deal.. and where not going to let you play if you shoot that deadly marijuana.   what a fucking joke.


----------



## subotai

im not exactly sure why the Bills traded for Bryce Brown since he's a real similar back to Fred Jackson but I hope he breaks a thousand yards some year so I can pat myself on the back and feel better about myself

I see them running the ball a lot, could be a sleeper team that is at least in the wild card hunt if the Jets fall apart and Miami isnt quite sturdy enough up front on the o line yet after the whole incident last year


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> As the chargers play the hawks niners and Arizona


they don't play STL?

the team that's about to shatter sack records, aaron donald and little blitzer boy lamarcus joyner will make things a little easier,not that ram's need to blitz to get pressure on the qb



    KCCO RU @KCCORU
    Follow

    @AaronDonald97 Welcome to the best D-Line in the NFL. 105 Sacks in the past 2 years. Lets add 60 to it this year!
    12:23 AM - 9 May 2014
    6 Retweets 14 favorites

        Reply
        Retweet
        Favorite



be scared, i'm pretty sure SEA and SF are, AZ has always been

hope michael sam makes the team and celebrates his first nfl sack by dry humping kaperfag on national TV
think he was drafted after jeff fisher asked sam the 5 nfl qbs he has a crush on and wilson, kap and palmer all made the list -  not even a joke just logical

greg robinson is zac stacy's new best friend and tre mason just might make a career for himself running behind g-rob, saffold, long and company


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> They take a DT which they didnt really need


you talking about the coolest mother to ever play for the falcons?

if DL coach has any game, hageman has potential to be coached up to warren sapp level


----------



## Thanatos

You are deluded in regards to the Rams, China Rider. Lol last place in the division for sure. Michael Sam may not even make the cut, and D Line is becoming obsolete compared to a flex DE/OLB scheme.


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> you talking about the coolest mother to ever play for the falcons?
> 
> if DL coach has any game, hageman has potential to be coached up to warren sapp level



not saying i didnt like the pick, it's just they didnt need a DT but all the pass rushers were gone so they went with him who they thought was best on the board.


----------



## MikeOekiM

extremely excited about falcons 4th round pick devonta freeman. my brother is a big FSU fan so I got to watch a lot of their games and I think the guy will definitely take over the starting RB job sooner rather than later.


----------



## MikeOekiM

subotai said:


> im not exactly sure why the Bills traded for Bryce Brown since he's a real similar back to Fred Jackson but I hope he breaks a thousand yards some year so I can pat myself on the back and feel better about myself
> 
> I see them running the ball a lot, could be a sleeper team that is at least in the wild card hunt if the Jets fall apart and Miami isnt quite sturdy enough up front on the o line yet after the whole incident last year



CJ Spiller and Fred Jackson are both extremely injury prone so he may end up playing good snaps at one point


----------



## China Rider

Thanatos said:


> Lol last place in the division for sure.


the division with arguably the 4 best teams in NFC
do you have any idea who ram's new DC is and the things he's accomplished? last time he was coaching with fisher they were AFC champs, which was also fisher's 3rd year as titan's head coach, he will be entering his 3rd year with STL.....you probably underestimate the relevance behind these things, you probably think the 12 teams that made the playoffs last year are all going to make it again, and again, and again 

rams are 5-2-1('12/'13) vs NFC west with bradford
do you honestly think they are going to regress? 

having a strong front 7 is the only way to compete with SEA and SF and their power run schemes and out side the pocket QBs

DE/OLB flex scheme? 

is that the weak bullshit that the chief's were running when they blew a 20+ lead in the playoffs vs indy?
the same indy team that put up a whopping 8 points up vs STL(in indy) - they scored 8 points because when you're down 38-0 in 3rd quarter you go for two
andrew luck had to be removed from game for fear of his health and the 4 turnovers he was responsible for
love the NFL films footage of the game where pagano is flipping shit at his DC,yelling ' I TOLD YOU NOT TO LET HIM(quinn) TAKE OVER THIS GAME
but DLs are obsolete, right

well ram's defense will be much improved next season, not really because of anyone they added(besides coaching change),credit goes to the maturation process - remember how quickly things turned around for SF once their young talent gained the necessary experience?


----------



## alasdairm

^ bottom of the division at 7-9 last season. what's your prediction for this season?

on september 26th you predicted: "_if they win tonight i'm thinking a 9-7 season is reasonable, which just may be enough to win division_" (they lost 35-11 to san francisco).

they did not win the division 

alasdair


----------



## Care

As long as Sam Bradford is the Rams QB there is nothing to be scared of.


----------



## alasdairm

*the 2014/2015 nfl thread v. what now, johnny football?*

previous threads:

the 2013/2014 nfl thread v. in a snowglobe in a dollar store
The 2012/2013 NFL Thread v. Brady dont need no money
The Official 2012 NFL Thread v. All aboard the Kaepernick bandwagon!
Official 2011 NFL Season Thread
2010 NFL Season pt. 2 vers. FUDGE PACKERS VS DA SQUEALERS
the official 08-09 NFL thread
2006 NFL Thread
The Official NFL 2005 Season Thread

roll on september 4th!

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Rams could go 9-7 and win a wild card imo, if bradford doesnt miss more than 4-5 games. theyd have to beat 3/4 nfc east teams probably but you figure the giants, cowboys, and redskins are all very beatable and the eagles game will probably be pretty exciting to watch


----------



## China Rider

gentlemen,
kenny britt

http://deadspin.com/so-kenny-britt-posted-a-video-of-hardcore-fucking-to-h-1574535518

and love that ram's 4th round pick, a SS out of utah state was a janitor at edward jones dome during '12 season after getting kicked off utah state for punching team mate in face


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers got like a top 3  draft this year according to espn


----------



## alasdairm

and according to yahoo they got a B- and were in 19th place.

and according to bleacher report they got a pretty ordinary B.

what is your analysis of their draft this year?

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

Post Draft Power Rankings according to Bleacher Report.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers got like a top 3  draft this year according to espn


they're 40-1 to win the superbowl this year. same as the chiefs and the cowboys. lolfail.

i correctly predicted that your chargers would finish third in the division. what's your prediction for the upcoming season?

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Can't wait to see Teddy Bridgewater and Adrian Peterson play together.

I have my doubts about Bridgewater though.. Can he be any worse than ponder though? We'll see


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> they're 40-1 to win the superbowl this year. same as the chiefs and the cowboys. lolfail.
> 
> i correctly predicted that your chargers would finish third in the division. what's your prediction for the upcoming season?
> 
> alasdair


im sure we will make the playoffs


----------



## GenericMind

Bills will go 19-0 this year.


----------



## Kittycat5

Yeah sure. The Jags are looking good too.


----------



## GenericMind

Nobody asked you fuckstick.


----------



## Kittycat5

Fuckstick. Very nice. Calling names is always fun. You made a ridiculous statement. I just replied. Get over yourself.


----------



## alasdairm

hey kittycat5

a few things you need to know:

1. genericmind is crazy for the bills and he hates the patriots. if/when the pats play the bills, he'd rather lose $1000 betting on the bills than win $1000 betting on the pats when they kick the bills' ass. 

that said, the bills look like they'll be better this year so maybe you should offer him a bet on that moronic (and only _half_-joking 19-0 prediction).

2. china rider loves the rams. he's the only person in the forum who doesn't think they'll finish 4th in their division

3. axl blaze loves the steelers. he's willing to look past the fact that their quarterback is a fat, old rapist and has not yet come to terms with the fact that they may get 2nd in the division but look like a shoo-in for 3rd place with a thoroughly mediocre 8-8 record. but we feel for him because it must suck to finish behind the bengals in your divisiion. the bengals!

4. wyld4x is a liar and a bet-welsher. don't believe a word that comes out of his mouth and certainly don't be tempted to bet him as he'll lose then welsh on the bet. he thinks i'm butthurt about it but it's himself he's angry with deep down inside because he knows what a shitty lack of class must be on display to welsh on a bet. a stupid sports bet on an internet forum no less. way to make a stand on something important...

5. care is a 49ers fan. when he's not washing down morbier with chardonnay, most of what he says on the subject of football is pretty well-considered and not the usual forum nonsense.

6. drinkswithevil. you can ignore pretty much everything which he says in the forum and especially anything on the subject of nfl football. last year, he talked so much smack and didn't even know in which division his team his team plays (the chargers. lol). some 12-year old internet blogger will say something good about the chargers and dwe will be in here 10 minutes later repeating it likes it's some kind of objective truth.

me? i'm a fan of the new england patriots.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ali is bandwagon patriots fan


----------



## Kittycat5

Yes. Ive seen who likes who over here. I dont really enjoy betting. Only with Redsox fans, apparently 

I agree the Bills will be better. Never gonna be 19-0 or beat out the Pats yet. They may not even beat the Jets.

I think the Rams will beat out the Cardinals, but not the Niners or Seahawks.

The whole AFC North is terrible. Anyone but the Browns have a chance.

Chargers will finish second. But probably be 9-7.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ali is bandwagon patriots fan


you have got to joking right. i've been a pats fan for 20 years and, for a long time, they were the worst team in football. i saw them get to a superbowl in 1997 but they were not ready. 2002 was awesome, obviously. and the rest is history.

how many superbowls have the chargers been to? won? i'll give you a clue. they both rhyme with "won". answers "one" and "none".

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Kittycat5 said:


> I think the Rams will beat out the Cardinals, but not the Niners or Seahawks.


arizona are going to be pretty good this year. they could edge the niners in that division and finish 2nd.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

bryce brown is gonna shit on your day at some point just wait alasdaidm


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> arizona are going to be pretty good this year. they could edge the niners in that division and finish 2nd.
> 
> alasdair


good 

One


----------



## neversickanymore

Green and Gold this year boys.. Green and Gold.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Funny how Ali got trolled when I said the chargers where in the afc north


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> I agree the Bills will be better. Never gonna be 19-0 or beat out the Pats yet. They may not even beat the Jets.



The Jets??! Now I know you're a trolling fucktard. The Bills will will sweep Miami again this year, probably sweep the Jets, and AT LEAST split with the Patriots.

I could name a dozen reasons that the Bills are now the most talented team in the AFC East and a dozen more on why the Patriots' fall from grace into mediocrity is only a year or two away. The Jets aren't even in the discussion. They literally have one of the worst offensive units in the entire league.


----------



## Care

I think its funny you guys all assume the sea-hawks are going to take the NFC west this year. I would not be shocked if they finished 3rd. Theyre a great team but so is pretty much everyone in the division. If the 49ers hadn't gotten ass raped by the refs in a couple games last year they would have had the NFCCG in SF instead of Seattle and we wouldn't even be having this conversation.


----------



## Care

Oh and here is an amusing anecdote I heard.

When the NFL draft was on there was also playof basketball and hockey, as well as a bunch of MLb games.

Guess which had the highest ratings??

Thats right MOFUGIN FOOTBAW >all.


----------



## ArCi

That's only because everyone had to wait like 3 hours to see Johny Manziel drafted. I'd love to see those stats 5 minutes after the browns drafted Manziel cause I'm pretty sure everyone shut off their tv


----------



## Care

naw man basketball just sucks sorry


----------



## Kittycat5

GenericMind said:


> The Jets??! Now I know you're a trolling fucktard. The Bills will will sweep Miami again this year, probably sweep the Jets, and AT LEAST split with the Patriots.
> 
> I could name a dozen reasons that the Bills are now the most talented team in the AFC East and a dozen more on why the Patriots' fall from grace into mediocrity is only a year or two away. The Jets aren't even in the discussion. They literally have one of the worst offensive units in the entire league.



As much as I hate sports betting other than fantasy, this is one I am confident on. How about it GM? Bills sweep Jets and Fins and split with Pats, I will profess my love for the Bills by wearing their logo. If not you wear the Jets.


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> As much as I hate sports betting other than fantasy, this is one I am confident on. How about it GM? Bills sweep Jets and Fins and split with Pats, I will profess my love for the Bills by wearing their logo. If not you wear the Jets.



Fuck that. It's a tall order for even the best teams in the league to go 5-1 in their division. Only 5 teams in the entire league did it last year and the Superbowl Champs weren't one of them. 4-2 and you have yourself a deal.

Please don't tell me your a Jets fan.


----------



## Kittycat5

I am not.


----------



## Kittycat5

I root for the Giant and Broncos and to a lesser extent tht Bucs


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers win the Super Bowl this year


----------



## Kittycat5

GenericMind said:


> Fuck that. It's a tall order for even the best teams in the league to go 5-1 in their division. Only 5 teams in the entire league did it last year and the Superbowl Champs weren't one of them. 4-2 and you have yourself a deal.
> 
> Please don't tell me your a Jets fan.



Still seems like you lack the balls to make this wager.


----------



## Thanatos

alasdairm said:


> arizona are going to be pretty good this year. they could edge the niners in that division and finish 2nd.
> 
> alasdair


I think the cards will end up with a wildcard above 49ers.
Kittycat-I already dislike you because you are a Donkeys fan.


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> Still seems like you lack the balls to make this wager.



Was there a part of my post you didn't understand?


----------



## Kittycat5

I missed the 4-2 thing as I was drinking. I can take that bet as well.


----------



## subotai

Care said:


> Oh and here is an amusing anecdote I heard.
> 
> When the NFL draft was on there was also playof basketball and hockey, as well as a bunch of MLb games.
> 
> Guess which had the highest ratings??
> 
> Thats right MOFUGIN FOOTBAW >all.



event that affects every team in a much larger sport > single games 

American Idol probably gets pretty good ratings too

nobody watches hockey because they have no idea what is transpiring in front of them


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> I missed the 4-2 thing as I was drinking. I can take that bet as well.



It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Kittycat5

Well good luck. We may have gotten off on the wrong foot but at least we can come together over our hatred for the Pats. If I must lose, I hope your Bills sweep them.


----------



## alasdairm

you guys can give each other a hand job, lubricated with the other's tears, when the pats kick the bills' ass this year.



alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

Lol alasdair. I get nice and snotty when I cry too. Extra lubrication.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Espn predicted  chargers to dew better than 9-7


----------



## subotai

team who will take a step back this year: Colts
team who will compete and be fun to watch but still under .500: Jets
O Rookie of the Year: Marqise Lee
D Rookie of the Year: Anthony Barr
Offensive PoY: Julio Jones
Defensive PoY: Geno Atkins
MVP: Peyton Manning

2nd choice for MVP would be Colin Kaepernick


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> O Rookie of the Year: Sammy Watkins



I fixed this obvious typo for you. You're welcome.


----------



## subotai

he is good but I feel like the Bills will focus on a ground attack more often than not and this might cause him to not be a productive as someone like Marqise Lee who is going to a team who will probably air it out more often than not judging by their draft.

AFC South Defenses are worse than AFC North ones imo. you could argue the Titans have the strongest defense

Idk about EJ Manuel, reminds me of Daunte Culpepper kind of. Whatever that does for you, I probably wouldnt make EJ the franchise but maybe this year he will reall improve idk, Buffalo could really go either way this year.

I hope they dont move out of Buffalo, Ive always felt like Bills and Eagles fans have experienced similiar highs and lows, and never quite winning it all. I felt like shit after the Eagles lost idk how you could bear with 3 super bowl losses. Besides, if they move to Toronto, there would be a sudden influx of all things Canadian to the NFL and while they are fun to laugh at when they run fringe sports like Ice Hockey, I dont want them getting a say in football


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Espn predicted  chargers to dew better than 9-7





alasdairm said:


> 6. drinkswithevil. you can ignore pretty much everything which he says in the forum and especially anything on the subject of nfl football...some 12-year old internet blogger will say something good about the chargers and dwe will be in here 10 minutes later repeating it likes it's some kind of objective truth.


q.e.d.



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Ali..  looks like you and I get to bet this year.   Its going to feal so good to kick the fucking snot outa you girls at home.. the joy.   think I will have to mosey on down to the game that night.


----------



## alasdairm

who's your team?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

The Packers


----------



## Kittycat5

Ooh a tough one for Alasdair.


----------



## alasdairm

i'll bet. i'm not one of these s&g pussies who doesn't believe in his team (or, worse, takes a bet then welshes when he loses).

november 30th. it's on. a one-week avatar bet?

that is st. andrews day, btw. so you're double-fucked.

eddie lacy was a huge cornerstone of my fantasy team last year so i'll be hoping to snag him again which will rule/suck.



alasdair


----------



## treezy z

subotai said:


> MVP: Peyton Manning



peyton manning can have another useless trinket (mvp award) to put in his trophy case, he ain't getting another ring EVER (this is probably his last year anyway.) i don't care who's on his team.

he has the dubious distinction of "greatest regular season quarterback of all time" (i'll give him that though.)


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> november 30th. it's on. a one-week avatar bet?


 
Your on.. i have a feeling that if we stay healthy we may just go all the way this year.


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> I hope they dont move out of Buffalo, Ive always felt like Bills and Eagles fans have experienced similiar highs and lows, and never quite winning it all. I felt like shit after the Eagles lost idk how you could bear with 3 super bowl losses. Besides, if they move to Toronto, there would be a sudden influx of all things Canadian to the NFL and while they are fun to laugh at when they run fringe sports like Ice Hockey, I dont want them getting a say in football



I would declare jihad on the NFL if they move the Bills.

This guy is trying to get Bon Jovi music banned in Western New York lol.


----------



## alasdairm

the toronto bills will remain in the afc east, of course 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The chance of the Bills moving anywhere is basically zero. I expect  the new owner to be announced before the end of the summer.

I would literally physically attack Canadian tourists if the Bills moved to Toronto. And trust me Niagara Falls is FULL of Canadian tourists. I'd get John Candy/Canadian Bacon on their asses.


----------



## alasdairm

dude, give yourself a break. you do look heavier these days but you're not (yet) in john candy territory 

oh, canada!

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The guy that used to own the Buffalo Sabres is going to buy the team.

When he sold the Sabres he turned down a higher offer from someone that wanted to move the team, so the Bills aren't going anywhere. Which sucks for you and your Pats because 2014 is going to be the start of the Bills regularly sweeping what's left of New England.


----------



## neversickanymore

Green Bay Packers sign troubled former Oregon tight end Colt Lyerla

it just keeps getn better and better


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Just like chargers signed a player from the cfl and snagged Donny brown from the colts 

Every fan cAn say the same lol


----------



## neversickanymore

But some really belive it DWE


*NSFW*: 










































































ROSTER ANALYSIS
TEAM	OLINE AVG. HT	OLINE AVG. WT	DLINE AVG. HT	DLINE AVG. WT	AVG. AGE	YOUNGEST	OLDEST
Green Bay	6-4	310.7.....	6-3.....	307.3......	25.1....	21....	34



*Its starting to get ridiculous..*


----------



## subotai

I think Ha-Ha is Mark Barron 2.0

but gl with your Super Bowl


----------



## Care

neversickanymore said:


> Your on.. i have a feeling that if we stay healthy we may just go all the way this year.



If by all the way you mean until you meet the 49ers in the playoffs, then yes .


----------



## neversickanymore

yeah its kinda weird not to be playing you guys during the season as it seems we have seen you for a bunch of years in a row.. I think our D line has some career ending potential.. so we can wait to kill the packer killer kap till the postseason.



subotai said:


> I think Ha-Ha is Mark Barron 2.0
> 
> but gl with your Super Bowl



I think they drafted him to teach the rest of the team how to wrap up and tackle.. I dont watch much if any college but from watching a ton of football his speed is very impressive.. he looks fast in slow motion and looks like he one hell of a run killer.   We also seem to be getting allot of people with real winner attitudes.  I love the no showboating no bullshit style of lacy.  This HA-HA was said to be at every optional workout for alabama, sometimes being the only one there.  

Is Mark Barron any good?  for some reason he is off my radar.

I usually dont get to excited about the draft picks but this one I think will do pretty good, maybe not right away.. but I think he is a fine addition and will help our run defense for sure which will let the 300 lb hyenas loose a bit to try and decapitate some quarterbacks.. you all remember you can only have so may linemen out there.. whatcha gona do when three of our boys need a double team??


----------



## subotai

he was supposed to be the next Earl Thomas

every safety in the first round is supposed to be the next Earl Thomas

protip: they usually arent

eagles could have had ET who is Danny Watkins for 400 Alex


----------



## ArCi

I'm not a big football guy but tre mason is gonna be a beast

I mean c'mon his dad was in de la soul. That's a good enough reason right there to draft him


----------



## subotai

lol RIP Sean Lee

Shady McCoy goes off both Cowboys games this year, get the brooms out!


----------



## subotai

im telling you guys the eagles secondary is going to be one of the best this year. They finished last in Passing Yards/pg allowed last year but 17th in points allowed.

but you have to consider that the Eagles offense was usually scoring or off the field quickly so they were constantly being put out in situations where the team already had a comfortable lead. When teams are in that situation they give up the easy short routes because its more about killing time than making that one huge mistake. 

Idk if Jalen Watkins or Ed Reynolds are NFL players, but you have to figure at least one could be decent. Id probably choose Watkins, but only because he seems to have played better competition imo, and while Florida's defense was pretty bad last year, I think he would be very low on the list of reasons for that happening. he kind of reminds me of Brandon Boykin but maybe a teeny tiny bit slower. and while that's not really a big deal on special teams, it can be huge against the elite NFL receivers


----------



## GenericMind

I keep seeing Patriots fans claim they're going to have the best secondary in the league this year. Pretty hilarious considering they may have gotten Revis but they lost Talib and they were ranked as one of the worst pass defenses in the league last year.


----------



## subotai

Im not sure how you can say a pick 6 isnt the most momentum changing play in sports. probably my favorite thing to watch in football, some guy just running for his life that doesnt really have any established route since its all just gravy yards anyway. Ed Reed was definitely the best at it, I still remember watching this play and wondering how he didnt get tackled. Kevin Kolb's career in a play IMO






just realized the Eagles play the Ravens all the damn time whats that about?

geography/10 I guess

it would make more sense for the Cowboys and Falcons to switch divisions tbh but too big of a rivalry in the NFC East, they wont break it up

or the Panthers, thatd be pretty sick if they came to the nfc east


----------



## wizards81

The NFL is suposed to be extending the playoffs, adding more teams to the playoffs


----------



## Kittycat5

They should. Playoff football is the best and earning that number one seed would really mean something. The only downside may be dilution of the caliber of teams. Last year would have been the Cards who deserved it and the Steelers who did not. Think most of the time 8-8 would be the seventh seeds record.


----------



## GenericMind

wizards81 said:


> The NFL is suposed to be extending the playoffs, adding more teams to the playoffs



Thank god they put that off for at least 1 season. My team hasn't made the playoffs in 14 years. Their chances are the highest they've been in that entire time this coming season imo. I want them to make it before they extend them.


----------



## ArCi

I fail too see how adding more teams to the playoffs would result in making the #1 seed "really mean something"

If anything it would the exact opposite

Does the #1 seed mean anything hockey? Hell no

Basketball? Nope

In football you actually get a bye if you're the #1 seed which definitely makes the regular season mean something. I don't even watch that much football, but adding more teams to the playoffs seems like a terrible idea.

You'd see a lot more teams resting starters towards the end of the regular season. Do you really want to watch 2nd string players?


----------



## Kittycat5

There would only be one #1 seed who gets a bye, not the first and second seed like now. Teams would play for that.

They rest starters now, but if it came down to getting an extra week off, they would be more inclined to play for it.


----------



## ArCi

Aaah you are right. I totally forgot that the #2 seed gets a bye the way the system works right now


----------



## wizards81

Who's your team?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind

I want it duly noted that I'm calling for the Buffalo Bills to win the AFC East this year, something even a rabid fan like myself never did in prior years. I've already put my money where my mouth is with a Vegas betting site at 12-to-1 odds.

SEE YOU IN THE FUNNY PAPERS FGTS


----------



## Kittycat5

How much you lay down?


----------



## GenericMind

Couple hundred, nothing crazy. I've never been a gambler.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

You could have sent me that $200 and I would have  traveled to wherever your mother is and slapped her across the face. 

Although on second thought it's not out of the realm of possibilities for them to win the division. Will be tough though if gronk and wilfork stay healthy all year. 

As for my broncos, I see they've added some key defensive players, and I'm hoping Von Miller will be healthy and have as much impact as he had before getting hurt. 

Also: San Diego sucks more dick than their 4 ft nothin, delusional, wannabe hawaiin, fan.


----------



## GenericMind

There's really no reason for them not to win the division other than inexperience. They definitely have the most talented roster in the AFC East.

If their defensive front 7 isn't the best in the league, it's certainly in the top 3. If their RB corps isn't the overall best in the league, it's also in the top 3. Receiving Corps also might now be the deepest in the conference. OL, secondary, and special teams aren't looking too shabby either. If EJ Manuel plays even average ball consistently this season the Bills will be in the playoffs fo sho.


----------



## alasdairm

12-1 is pretty good odds, gm. most places i checked have them at 6-1 to 7.5-1.

good luck.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Thanks.


----------



## subotai

GenericMind said:


> There's really no reason for them not to win the division other than inexperience. They definitely have the most talented roster in the AFC East.
> 
> If their defensive front 7 isn't the best in the league, it's certainly in the top 3. If their RB corps isn't the overall best in the league, it's also in the top 3. Receiving Corps also might now be the deepest in the conference. OL, secondary, and special teams aren't looking too shabby either. If EJ Manuel plays even average ball consistently this season the Bills will be in the playoffs fo sho.


----------



## GenericMind

You'll rue the day you opened MS Paint!


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Thanks.


sorry. when i wrote "_good luck_" i meant "_fuck you and your shitty bills_."

later.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## subotai

yo Seattle needs to pay Marshawn Lynch more up front. they dont win the super bowl without him, period. 

Beast Mode
Earl Thomas
the Kicker

thats who won the SB for Seattle imo


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons are going to be on hard knocks this year. dont typically watch it but gonna have to this year.

sean weatherspoon ruptured achilles tendon out for season. 8(
hopefully not gonna be another season filled with injuries, that's already a big hit. their weakest position on their team was already LB.


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> yo Seattle needs to pay Marshawn Lynch more up front. they dont win the super bowl without him, period.
> 
> Beast Mode
> Earl Thomas
> the Kicker
> 
> thats who won the SB for Seattle imo


Nah marshawn is 28 and already has a top 5 salary for RB position at five point Something Million a year. They have to save the cap space to resign russel Wilson after this year.


----------



## subotai

they're giving new contracts out to a lot of players though, and I don't see how you can argue Marshawn Lynch wasnt the most important offensive player for the Seahawks last year. Sure, Russel Wilson will get all the fame and tv appearances, but he'd be the first to admit the offense ran through Beast Mode

I'm just a fan of running backs getting paid I guess, I think it's the most underrated position in the NFL today. The most taken for granted thing in the league too IMO, having a back who can keep the chains moving.

Everyone wants the RB who can run a 4.24 40 and juke some guy out of his shoes in the open field because that is what is entertaining to watch, but when youre holding onto a 3 point lead with 1:48 left in the 4th quarter and its 3rd & 1 and a single yard will close the game for you, theyre gonna be thankful they paid a guy like Marshawn Lynch.


----------



## GenericMind

The market for RBs is the worst it's been in probably 15 years. Teams feel there are a lot of guys out there that can get the job done and nobody wants to pay a ton of money for one.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sd has a pretty deep rb bench with Mathews and wood head now brown 

Matthews was a top 15 rb last year and wood head is just a great third down back and one of the better catching ribs with a experienced brown now our running game will be pretty nasty


----------



## subotai

that's an interesting attribute to use to describe a RB 

"experienced"

or, to put it more bluntly, he's old

are you talking about Ronnie Brown? my god is he still in the league? 

im sure you will bring up the fact that the chargers made the playoffs last year an incalcuable amount of times in this thread but the best part is nobody cares.


----------



## Kittycat5

Pretty sure it is Donald Brown.


----------



## subotai

pssh i might have taken Ronnie tbh

that's a cute little RB core though.


----------



## Kittycat5

Yeah, Donald Brown isnt really soldifying anyones backfield. He just sucks.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We shall see 

Chargers running game has been one of the best in the league with controlling the clock


----------



## Care

"Chargers"+"Best in the league"="does not compute"


----------



## GenericMind

A good running game isn't enough to win you games. Just look at the Bills over the past couple of years. They've consistently been ranked top 3 on the ground with most analysts considering Jackson/Spiller to be the first or second best RB duo in the league and it hasn't even gotten them to the playoffs yet.


----------



## GenericMind

*YET*i


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Well we got to the 2nd round of playoffs 

....,..,.


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Well we got to the 2nd round of playoffs
> 
> ....,..,.



True, dont get me wrong, the chargers arent a bad team, but they are not among the best, definitely not in the top 10.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Not even top 31 imo


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills will beat the chargers this year.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

So let's hear some Super Bowl predictions. 

Here's mine: 
Denver broncos defeat San Francisco.


----------



## ArCi

New England > Seattle


----------



## alasdairm

^ i love that prediction 

my heart says new england vs. green bay
my head says denver vs. green bay

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Care said:


> True, dont get me wrong, the chargers arent a bad team, but they are not among the best, definitely not in the top 10.


We are pretty close right now


----------



## Care

Two_in_the_pink said:


> So let's hear some Super Bowl predictions.



SF over whichever AFC team manages to be the least shitty this year.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol sd signs Brandon flowers


----------



## GenericMind

Saints > Colts


----------



## alasdairm

chargers finish 3rd in the nfc this year and fail to just squeak into the playoffs the way they did last year.

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

SF over Denver. I like GB though too. Hard to see anyone other than Denver out of AFC though.


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> chargers finish 3rd in the nfc this year and fail to just squeak into the playoffs the way they did last year.
> 
> alasdair



i c wat u did ther


----------



## alasdairm

lol - a genuine slip of the finger there...

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons > Broncos


----------



## MikeOekiM

WKYC reports Josh Gordon was arrested for DWI early Saturday morning in Raleigh, North Carolina.
Gordon was charged for driving while impaired at around 4:00 a.m. The arrest is his second run-in with the law in the past two months after his vehicle received a citation for possession of marijuana in May. It further complicates Gordon's appeal of his year-long suspension and puts his career in jeopardy. Gordon has an NFL hearing scheduled for his failed drug test in late July.

dudes career is over


----------



## ArCi

lol nah man

DWI isn't really that big of a deal, especially if we're talking about marijuana lol. Definitely not a career ender though. Maybe one season


Ray rice beats the shit out of his girlfriend in an elevator and gets suspended for 2 games. NFL is funny


----------



## subotai

he's like mid twenties at the most iirc, he'll be back


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah dwi isnt a big deal the problem with gordon is the repeated offenses. if anyone else gets caught with marijuana they arent getting a 1 year suspension but because gordon already got in trouble a bunch of times that's why he's getting it. now while gordon is appealing his 1 year suspension he gets in trouble two more times which makes me wonder if he even cares if he ever plays again.

now they're saying he could miss all of 2015 also


----------



## subotai

ray lewis (allegedly) killed a guy lol

he'll take a plea deal probably, miss the next two seasons if he keeps his nose clean id assume


----------



## MikeOekiM

Aaron Hernandez allegedly killed a guy too. they're cracking down these days


----------



## Kittycat5

1 year max for Gordon is my opinion. I actually have a feeling he may come back this year.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> WKYC reports Josh Gordon was arrested for DWI early Saturday morning in Raleigh, North Carolina.
> Gordon was charged for driving while impaired at around 4:00 a.m. The arrest is his second run-in with the law in the past two months after his vehicle received a citation for possession of marijuana in May. It further complicates Gordon's appeal of his year-long suspension and puts his career in jeopardy. Gordon has an NFL hearing scheduled for his failed drug test in late July.
> 
> dudes career is over


leonard little killed a woman after driving drunk and was convicted  and i think maybe missed a few games
i realize the PC police have taken over and things have changed dramatically 


> After leaving a birthday party in 1998, Little crashed into and killed Susan Gutweiler in St. Louis, Missouri. When tested, his blood alcohol level measured 0.19 percent, a level in excess of the statutory level of intoxication (0.08) in the state of Missouri. Little received four years probation and 1,000 hours of community service.[22]
> 
> On January 18, 2003, with charges dating back to 1999, Little was charged with communicating threats and making harassing calls according to the Charlotte-Mecklenburg police department. Little's attorney, Scott Rosenblum, said the charges were filed after Little and his former girlfriend ended their relationship. Rosenblum added, "We don't think this case is going anywhere. It was groundless from the beginning".[23]
> 
> On April 24, 2004, he was arrested again for driving while intoxicated after being stopped by The Ladue Police Department for driving 78 in a 55 mile-per-hour zone on Interstate 64. At the time he had red eyes, smelled of alcohol and failed three roadside sobriety tests. He later admitted drinking alcohol to the police.[24] After being convicted of misdemeanor speeding but acquitted of DWI, Little was sentenced to two years' probation on May 6, 2005


i wouldn't say the guys career is over - see mick vick, lawrence taylor, don't see:lawrence phillips 
marijuana addiction is real, but usually only consequences these 'addicts' face are handed out by the law/place of employment

if any NFLer deserves a year ban -it's aldon smith by a long shot


----------



## subotai

who cares if he smokes weed? he is a top 3 reciever (arguably #1, thats another debate) in the NFL. 

that's it. 

Within 15 years the NFL will be prescribing marijuana to players anyway whether it be for concussions or just aches and pains

it's stupid


----------



## China Rider

subotai said:


> who cares if he smokes weed? he is a top 3 reciever (arguably #1, thats another debate) in the NFL.



1. the nfl cares
2. i hope you're not suggesting that one really good year means jack shit in the NFL
germaine crowell and marcus robinson were pretty awesome in '99, by 2003 i don't even think they were in the league anymore and it wasn't because of off the field shit 

personally i'm rooting for justin blackmon more than i am josh gordan
blackmon is so god damn talented, yet struggles with some serious alcohol problems
a 2016 jag's team with a 3rd year bortles throwing to 5th year blackmon,  2nd year marquis lee, 2nd year allen robinson and hopefully still a veteran in mercedes lewis would be nasty, hopefully they can develop talent in the trenches, their new coach doesn't suck and guys stay healthy and out of trouble

ya'll know how much i love me some rags to riches stories 
LETS GO RAMS, LETS GO BUFFALO, LETS GO JAGS, LETS GO MIAMI, LETS GO TITANS, LETS GO BROWNS and LETS GO RAAAAAIDDDDEEERS


----------



## GenericMind

I can't fucking believe Kiko Alonso tore his ACL before training camp even started.


----------



## China Rider

GenericMind said:


> I can't fucking believe Kiko Alonso tore his ACL before training camp even started.


dude that broke my heart as well

i have faith someone will step up and make the recovery smooth - and hey, don't have to worry about him having his sophomore slump 

i don't care that bills lost jarious byrd and kiko, they still have a good enough defense considering how poor the offenses in AFC east are, bill's have potential to be a top 10 offense - probably not according to overrated stats re: yards gained and points scored

i'm talking efficiency, ball control, ground n pound and clutch play making


----------



## subotai

lol a guy has the most receiving yards in the league with one of the shittiest teams in the league and you find a way to say he isnt good

classic. we'll see

like two years from now though


----------



## GenericMind

^^If EJ can perform I agree. They definitely have the offensive weapons to be top 10. Bills fans are pretty much split 50/50 on whether EJ is the guy. The ones that don't think we'll have another 6-10 season this year. The ones that do are calling for 9-7 or 10-6 and the playoffs.

The defense is top 10 even without Kiko. They were top 5 in most stats last year besides run defense but that should be vastly improved this year. I still fully expect them to make the playoffs finally, but I'm more disappointed that one of the most anticipated sophomore seasons in the league is now snuffed out. I think a lot of people, not just Bills fans, were excited to see what he would do with a full season under his belt and being moved to the outside where he'd have more room to run around. Hopefully he comes back even stronger in 2015.


----------



## China Rider

subotai said:


> lol a guy has the most receiving yards in the league with one of the shittiest teams in the league and you find a way to say he isnt good


where the fuck did i say he wasn;t good?
my point was that in the NFL, nobody is safe from self destruction, the anti-cal ripkin jr
troll harder

and GM solid post, LET'S GO BuFF-O-LOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i don't think EJ needs to play that good to lead them to the playoffs
guys like russell wilson, eli manning, big ben and joe flacco are proof that having a top 10 talent at QB is pretty much irrelevant - not saying guys like peyton manning, tom brady and drew brees can't make the difference between being champions and flat out missing the playoffs

limiting INTs thrown inside both ends of the 20 yard line,keeping opposing defenses on the field by making clutch throws
on 3rd down, and leadership is so much more significant than yards and TDs....and EJ seems like that kind of guy - he isn't exactly dealing with the pressure most of the QBs in the league struggle with, benefits from a great run game,plays for a coach with fresh and innovative play calling , a sturdy defense and the real 12th man

as a ram fan it's a relief knowing that they don't have any super stars on offense - they cost a shit load of money and jealously shows no mercy - a syndrome that has legit losing side effects


----------



## subotai

you insinuated it

you guys are all on buffalos dick but im driving the bryce brown bandwagon


----------



## ArCi

The only two receivers in NFL history to have more receiving yards in their first two seasons than Josh Gordon are:

Randy Moss(huge stoner)
Jerry Rice

and Gordon was suspended the first two games of last year and still led the NFL, with arguably the worst quarterbacks in the entire league

We might be looking at one of greatest wide receivers of all time, yet the NFL won't let him play cause he smokes pot in the offseason.. Lol it's so fucking stupid. They're taking away entertainment away from the fans.

Like shim said, 15 years from now this whole discussion will become joke


----------



## GenericMind

China Rider said:


> i don't think EJ needs to play that good to lead them to the playoffs
> guys like russell wilson, eli manning, big ben and joe flacco are proof that having a top 10 talent at QB is pretty much irrelevant - not saying guys like peyton manning, tom brady and drew brees can't make the difference between being champions and flat out missing the playoffs
> 
> limiting INTs thrown inside both ends of the 20 yard line,keeping opposing defenses on the field by making clutch throws
> on 3rd down, and leadership is so much more significant than yards and TDs....and EJ seems like that kind of guy - he isn't exactly dealing with the pressure most of the QBs in the league struggle with, benefits from a great run game,plays for a coach with fresh and innovative play calling , a sturdy defense and the real 12th man



Exactly. If EJ plays "average" the Bills _should_ make the playoffs. They have the most talent on the roster they've had in over a decade. No excuses this year!


----------



## China Rider

oh yeah and about josh gordon

if anything playing on a shitty team helps him put up the numbers he did

you probably need this concept explained to you, so here ya go buddy:

*NSFW*: 



when you are on a shitty team you generally are playing catch up all game
when you're playing catch up opposig defenses become less aggressive and take less risks, aka they don't give a shit if the other team scores because it keeps their defense off the field, allowing them to be as fresh as possible come crunch time
defenses main priority is stopping the run, considering the browns didn't have much of a QB last season - brown's probably didn't have to deal with any sort of creative blitzing and generally allowing QBs/WRs more time than usual to create seperation




STOP EVALUATING PLAYERS BASED ON THEIR STATS AND HIGHLIGHTS
well i'm really not pleading for anyone to stop doing their thing , i'm just airing out my frustrations with the logic behind most sport's fans 'best of' lists

isaac bruce has always been my favorite athlete and what i'm about to share gave me confirmation on why i love him so much and has nothing to do with his excellent playing career
4 years ago i heard an interview with him and he was asked who he thought were the top 5 WRs in the league
i don't remember his entire list, but i do remember his list causing me to scratch my head(he had maybe 1 person on the list that was a no brainer) and remember him crowning derek mason as the best WR in the NFL, a guy who was at the end of his career and nowhere near top ten in any of the fantasy football stats

honestly don't remember bruce's reason, i know it had to do with blocking, special teams, and things we don't notice because the camera/box score doesn't show us

isaac bruce is a future HoF, a born leader and 'gets it' way more than any fan or persons in the media
what i got out of it was that statistics are the ignorant and lazy man's way of evaluating talent, fans don't have the slightest idea of who the most talented players are in the league - they shouldn't be expected to and i totally understand why they believe talent is a simple concept to gauge 

i will always respect any fan's perspective equally, more so than any talking head behind a camera/mic - because like my self, non of us know shit and i can respect anyone willing to share their opinions - they're fun to listen to

and i can already see it - any response to this post will be negative, and no chance in hell anybody gives me props, because 'hey, cool, i never thought of that'---i'm not trying to tell anyone how to think nor believe that what i believe in is anything close to the truth - i'm simply offering an independent ,slightly educated, alternative perspective


----------



## ArCi

Ok so if you don't base a player's talent off of his stats, than I'm assuming you think offensive poty, defensive poty, and MVP are meaningless awards right?


----------



## ArCi

Also since you said player's on shitty teams are the one putting up stats

How did the denver broncos become the greatest offensive team in nfl history (according to stats) and they made the Super Bowl.
Peyton manning broke records
They were never playing catch up

Pretty sure they didn't have a shitty team


----------



## subotai

he also got double covered on most of his routes

he's a good player CR idk why you have to be so different on this

check out my post about the Eagles pass defense numbers last year about a page or two ago and get off my fucking back


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> The only two receivers in NFL history to have more receiving yards in their first two seasons than Josh Gordon are:
> 
> Randy Moss(huge stoner)


hate to break your bubble and to continue riding isaac bruce's cock
but did you not look at his first 3 seasons?
first year(1994) - 12 games, 272 yards, 3 tds
2nd year - 16 games, 119 receptions, 1781 yards(was single season record, for a day, until rice had a monster game on monday night in week 17), 13 tds
3rd year -16 games, 84 receptions, 1338 yards, 7 tds

the ram's were awful those 3 years, which bruce surely benefited from
this was before modern day's passing era in the NFL that started somewhere around 2007 - back when player's safety wasn't nearly of a concern and making it much more difficult to gain separation 

again, i have no idea what i'm talking about, amirite?

fuck, somebody back me up - not that i really give a shit


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> Also since you said player's on shitty teams are the one putting up stats
> 
> How did the denver broncos become the greatest offensive team in nfl history (according to stats) and they made the Super Bowl.
> Peyton manning broke records
> They were never playing catch up
> 
> Pretty sure they didn't have a shitty team


rule changes and maybe the most talented QB of all time


----------



## ArCi

Lol I love how you have an exception for every opinion you have that you claim to be true


The 2013 Broncos wouldn't have been that good in the 90's NFL.... right?


----------



## China Rider

stay closed minded, continue to focus/address ANY minor contradictions and continue to ignore any/all logical reasoning that's new to you

i love how nobody else around here is willing to listen unbiasedly or support anybody who thinks differently 

you're going to tell me that today's NFL is anything close to what it was a decade ago? 20 years ago? 30 years ago?
back when you used to be allowed rough the shit out of WRs off the line, helmet to helmet collisions and horse collar tackling was completely acceptable, pass interference was only called when it was blatant and the only thing that protected the QB was their OL/FB/HB


----------



## ArCi

Lol I don't even want to argue this

Every single sport has bigger, faster, and stronger athletes than there was 30 years ago, 20 years, and even a decade ago

If you don't believe that, than you're pretty ignorant


----------



## China Rider

i didn't once predict that josh gordon was never going to put up all pro numbers or has zero chance of developing into one of the all time greats

i fucking root harder for the browns than anybody around here - i'm just attempting to bring yall back down to earth

god forbid somebody play devil's advocate or speculate non-happy endings around here

my main point is how unpredictable sports are - but feel free to expect continuity, and i mean it, i guess you didn't read the part where i said i respect/support anybodies opinions


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> Lol I don't even want to argue this
> 
> Every single sport has bigger, faster, and stronger athletes than there was 30 years ago, 20 years, and even a decade ago
> 
> If you don't believe that, than you're pretty ignorant


there is no believing or not believing it

it's the truth

but they're all competing vs each other and not vs JJ stokes, natrone means and bam morris

if cy young was a pitcher today he would probably be struggling to keep his roster spot ofthe altoona curve and be lucky to maintain a sub 4.00 ERA


----------



## China Rider

well it's been fun catching up with you guys - look forward for more of it

stop assuming i don't  all of you or that i'm trying to win some kind of argument 

i'm not here to argue, i'm here to congregate with my peers, learn new shit and hopefully educate without anyone getting butt hurt

have a great day and let NFL get here already, eh?


----------



## neversickanymore

Johhny Manziel Caught Doing Drugs In Vegas?


----------



## subotai

nick foles

mvp dark horse


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Entheo what u think about sd signing Brandon flowers ?


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> i wouldn't say the guys career is over - see mick vick, lawrence taylor, don't see:lawrence phillips
> marijuana addiction is real, but usually only consequences these 'addicts' face are handed out by the law/place of employment
> 
> if any NFLer deserves a year ban -it's aldon smith by a long shot



i mean he's got to drastically change if he wants to play again and after being suspended for a year you'd think he'd learn but it doesnt sound like he has. sure it's just weed but the rules are the rules and you gotta follow them no matter how lame they are if you want to play and he knows that.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Entheo what u think about sd signing Brandon flowers ?


Theyll probably win the superbowl this year.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's the spirit


----------



## lithium00

the raiders had a good offseason i have good hopes for them this season


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

For his career, Rivers has thrown for 32,369 yards and 221 touchdown passes, and if history stays true, is on track to reach the 35,000-yard and 250-touchdown landmarks this season.  Impressively, only 19 quarterbacks in NFL history have reached the 35,000-yard mark and only 15 have thrown at least 250 touchdown passes.  Rivers is also fresh off perhaps his best season to date as he was named the NFL’s Comeback Player of the Year and earned a trip to his fifth Pro Bowl.  Number 17 completed 378-of-544 attempts for a team-record, career-best and NFL-leading 69.5% completion percentage.  His 378 completions were also team record. Rivers accumulated 4,478 yards (third highest of his career) and 32 touchdowns (second most) to just 11 interceptions for a career and team record-tying passer rating of 105.5.  In the process, he became only the third quarterback in NFL history to post six straight seasons of at least 25 touchdowns


----------



## subotai

sweet dude


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dude 

Sweet


----------



## neversickanymore

Anybody else ready for some football.. rite around the corner, bring that shit on


----------



## GenericMind

God yes. I'm jonesing. Been watching Bills training camp like a Hawk. Probably going to drive down to St. John's Fisher to watch the boys in person on Monday. Sammy Watkins has been looking beast so far and it's only been 3 days. I don't care what anyone says, he's going to turn out to be worth every penny we gave to the Browns for him. People better not sleep on the Bills this year, be forewarned!

This was this morning:

[video]https://vine.co/v/M2x62ilE9Up[/video]


----------



## subotai

one handed catches aren't as hard as they look when you can palm a full sized bowling ball, id be more concerned with the fact that his feet might be too big for his own good

pretty sure Watkins could win Offensive and Defensive MVP this year and it wouldn't fix Kiko's ACL

that is a killer man, very much like the Jason Peters injury which indirectly led to Andy Reid's last year. That was supposed to be the "Dream Team", only takes one unheralded piece going down to find yourself drafting the QB of the future 

luckily for the Eagles, they kind of had one fall into their laps and with no real penalty


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills will still have an excellent defense without Kiko. I'll argue that they have one of the top 3 defensive lines in the entire league.

And come on dude, that was a ridiculous catch. It looked like his hand had a magnet on it.


----------



## GenericMind

Close up:


----------



## subotai

yeah he will be sick of course. I just am not a fan of trading up in the draft in the top 10 really


----------



## alasdairm

your man sammy w looks good, gm. he could well be the rookie receiver of the year, this year.

how about brandin cooks in new orleans? jordan matthews in philly? mike evans in tampa?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Vegas odds have Watkins the clear favorite as Rookie Offensive Rookie of the Year over all those guys. I'm hoping they're right!


----------



## subotai

I dont usually bet on futures stuff but Im starting to see the appeal behind them. still, players can get shafted out of POY stuff sometimes like Robert Quinn last year

im not sure if that's going to help or hurt me yet so I'll hold judgement on whether I agree with the decision or not


----------



## MikeOekiM

with a jaguars player it can probably only hurt you, but with $5 to win $100 i'd say that's basically put into consideration with how much you'd get.

like a month ago i did $2 to win $22 on the Bills to win their division lol. they actually do have a real shot to win it this year and i thought it was crazy how the oddsmakers have the jets and dolphins with a better chance.


----------



## subotai

the jaguars weren't even that bad that long ago. they just wasted some high draft picks and that will kill any team. If Bortles is remotely adequate I think Marqise could see a lot of balls (no homo) this year as they will probably get scored on a lot and he might be going against prevent defenses. 

not sure if he's going to return punts but that can only help


----------



## MikeOekiM

jaguars have one of the least fans if not the least in the nfl. so if it's even a little bit close they might just give it to the more popular player. lee will probably fly under the radar good or not because jaguars. and if they are actually winning games then bortles will probably steal it from him imo


----------



## MikeOekiM

this is good for you "In a perfect world, Chad Henne starts all 16 games," says Gus Bradley


----------



## ArCi

I won't be surprised if Manziel wins ROTY


----------



## GenericMind

MikeOekiM said:


> like a month ago i did $2 to win $22 on the Bills to win their division lol. they actually do have a real shot to win it this year and i thought it was crazy how the oddsmakers have the jets and dolphins with a better chance.



I thought that was crazy too. I usually don't gamble but I had to open an online account just to lay a bet on the Bills winning the AFCE. I actually got even better odds than that on TopBets. When they first opened betting the odds for the Bills were 12-to-1. It's down to 9.5-to-1 now though.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm surprised Gronk showed up for Patriots training camp. I was thinking he'd be out for the first few games of the season at least.


----------



## China Rider

this is for anyone who appreciates greatness and the village people, considering rams are the gayest team in the NFL




everyone of his sacks features hardcore violence or crazy ass gumby-like flexibility, and all happen in under 4 seconds


----------



## China Rider

rankings of teams with best talent under 25 years old
it's an insider piece so all i see are the top two teams
1.STL
2.BUF
http://insider.espn.go.com/nfl/stor...-25-talent?ex_cid=InsiderTwitter_FBO_U25Teams

niners of '10?


----------



## China Rider

subotai said:


> the jaguars weren't even that bad that long ago. they just wasted some high draft picks and that will kill any team. If Bortles is remotely adequate I think Marqise could see a lot of balls (no homo) this year as they will probably get scored on a lot and he might be going against prevent defenses.
> 
> not sure if he's going to return punts but that can only help


jags will be a playoff team in '15
between bringing over defensive guys from SEA and with bortles, lee, allen robinson and hopefully blackmon, they'll have a nasty offense in a shitty division

their defense will improve mightily over next two seasons with new HC gus bradley (former SEA DC)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fucking espn insiders


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> fucking espn insiders



that has nothing to do with what i was talking about
this is more like it


----------



## China Rider

Top 25 Under 25(players)

*NSFW*: 










[​IMG]
1. Andrew Luck, QB, Indianapolis Colts




Most teams need quite a bit of help from their defenses and/or running games to post double-digit victory totals consistently. That is especially true for teams starting young QBs. Luck is the primary reason the Colts have been an exception: They've posted 11-5 records in each of Luck's first two seasons without a productive running back. They've done it with a defense that has ranked 28th in expected points added (EPA) during that span, ahead of only Minnesota, Oakland, Dallas and Jacksonville.


Why Luck at No. 1? He plays the most important position. He has shown he can carry a team by dropping back 41.9 times per game, the fourth-highest total in the league. While Luck has room for improvement, it's tough to find anything fundamentally wrong with his game or his approach. He entered the league as a prototype for the position. Luck is a short-timer on these types of lists, however. He turns 25 on Sept. 12.











[​IMG]
2. Robert Quinn, DE, St. Louis Rams




Mel went into last season expecting Quinn to double his rookie sack total from five to 10. Quinn needed only eight games to accomplish that feat on his way to 19 sacks. There wasn't a more dominant outside rusher in the game, but Quinn also became an outstanding player against the run. The only negative to this point was a 2012 arrest on suspicion of drunken driving.

Quinn was a leading reason the Rams defeated two playoff teams in the 2013 regular season. His early sack and forced fumble on Luck facilitated Chris Long's touchdown return when the Rams upset the Colts in Indy. Later in the season, Quinn dominated New Orleans so thoroughly that Saints coach Sean Payton benched left tackle Charles Brown. One of the plays Quinn made in that game -- forcing Drew Brees to fumble after tight end Jimmy Graham chipped Quinn and guard Ben Grubbs fell on him -- ranks among the best you'll ever see.











[​IMG]




3. Luke Kuechly, MLB, Carolina Panthers




The Panthers have fielded a top-five defense by major statistical measures since moving Kuechly into the starting lineup early in the 2012 season. They ranked among the six worst teams by those same measures over their previous 20 games. Carolina has done it by building around Kuechly, a three-down player and defensive signal-caller for the defending NFC South champs.

The great speed to the football Kuechly showed at Boston College has translated to the pro game. Some of the pre-draft talk centered around whether Kuechly's college stats for tackles were inflated. They were not. Kuechly was never an overachiever. He was all over the field in college and has been all over the field in the NFL.











[​IMG]




4. Muhammad Wilkerson, DE, New York Jets




Wilkerson had 11 sacks and an interception while playing nearly 95 percent of the Jets' defensive snaps last season. Mel loved Wilkerson coming out of college and likes him as much as he likes any defensive lineman in the league, including J.J. Watt, who was second on this list last season. That's a strong opinion and one sure to meet some resistance after Wilkerson ranked 15th in Pro Football Focus grading for 3-4 defensive ends. Mel called him a nightmare for offensive linemen and someone he would consider placing as high as second on this list, right behind Luck.











[​IMG]




5. Patrick Peterson, CB, Arizona Cardinals




Peterson went to three Pro Bowls and was a two-time first-team Associated Press All-Pro selection before his 24th birthday. He has not been a dominant punt returner since setting records as a rookie, and his play at cornerback has yet to become consistent. You won't find a better all-around athlete, however. Peterson has all the tools to become a great defensive back, and he's already good. Peterson checks in at No. 5 because he has played well already and has the size, speed, athletic ability, recovery speed and versatility to be great over the long haul.











[​IMG]




6. Tyron Smith, T, Dallas Cowboys




The Cowboys needed a left tackle when they drafted Smith ninth overall in 2011. They got a good one, and should be set at the position for most of the next decade. Smith has missed just one game in three seasons. He is conservatively one of the 10 best tackles in the game (PFF had him ranked tied for seventh last season, with the recently retired Jordan Gross among those ahead of him). Smith is young enough to qualify for inclusion on this list next year, too.











[​IMG]




7. Dontari Poe, NT, Kansas City Chiefs




The largest defensive linemen tend to come off the field regularly. They usually lack the conditioning and pass-rush ability to factor as more than situational players.

Poe defies convention. He played more snaps than any other interior defensive lineman in the league last season, and was on the field nearly 90 percent of the time on defense. He played another 11 percent on special teams. That is phenomenal staying power for a 346-pound player. Poe was productive, too, ranking 11th in PFF charting for interior defensive linemen.











[​IMG]




8. Lavonte David, LB, Tampa Bay Buccaneers




There will never be another Derrick Brooks in Tampa Bay, but David has a shot at becoming the next-best thing. There are certainly similarities. Both dropped in their draft classes because neither had prototypical size for the position. David has shown an ability to stay on his feet amid congestion. He flows to the ball easily, possesses great recognition skills and consistently puts himself in position to make big plays at opportune times. The one penalty against the Jets last season was a killer, but it shouldn't define him. David easily belongs near the top of this list.











[​IMG]




9. Alshon Jeffery, WR, Chicago Bears




Jeffery took a giant step forward last season, answering some of the questions that followed him into the league. Namely, could he separate from defenders down the field? The situation around Jeffery has also improved, putting him in position for continued success. The Bears have upgraded their offensive line. With Marc Trestman running the offense, they have gotten good production with and without Jay Cutler. Defenses always must account for Brandon Marshall, a plus for Jeffery.











[​IMG]




10. Robert Griffin III, QB, Washington Redskins




Griffin drops from fifth one year ago, and it was difficult finding the right spot to place him on this list. He wasn't right physically for much of last season and he never really got it going. Organizational issues worked against him. Griffin could have done a better job in all aspects. League insiders polled for the recent "QB Tiers" analysis were particularly harsh on Griffin as a leader and as a passer. Many of them said they would have been much more positive a year earlier. The feeling here is that the truth lies somewhere in between and that Griffin has enough going for him to warrant inclusion here -- for his talent, for what he showed in 2012 (he played at a borderline MVP level) and because of the importance of his position. He does suddenly have a lot more to prove.











[​IMG]




11. Aldon Smith, OLB, San Francisco 49ers




On the field, Smith has averaged a league-leading 0.98 sacks per game since entering the NFL in 2011. Off the field, the question marks keep getting bigger. Will the league suspend him entering the 2014 season? Will Smith remain a high risk for continuing personal and legal problems? Smith turns 25 on Sept. 25 and has the talent to produce a Hall of Fame-type career. That is why he ranks so high on this list, but the non-football stuff is ominous.











[​IMG]




12. Sheldon Richardson, DE, New York Jets




Richardson was the Associated Press Defensive Rookie of the Year in 2013, after dominating against the run while playing 80 percent of the Jets' defensive snaps. While Richardson is hardly a one-dimensional player, it was good to see ROY voters reward a player known mostly for his prowess as a run-defender. Richardson ranked second to Watt in PFF's cumulative grading for run defense by 3-4 defensive ends. He also demonstrated his athletic versatility by serving as a fullback in short-yardage situations, scoring a rushing touchdown.











[​IMG]




13. Star Lotulelei, DT, Carolina Panthers




Lotulelei and fellow 2013 draft choice Kawann Short instantly upgraded the Panthers at defensive tackle, an investment that paid off for Kuechly and the other linebackers. Lotulelei ranked fifth among interior defensive linemen against the run in PFF grading. He played about 60 percent of the defensive snaps, a percentage that placed him around the top 30 at the position.











[​IMG]




14. Keenan Allen, WR, San Diego Chargers




Allen often looked like a first-round pick on his college tape and played like one as a rookie third-round selection. He walked into a favorable situation featuring Philip Rivers and an offensive staff led by Mike McCoy and Ken Whisenhunt. Whisenhunt is gone, but we should expect continued solid production from Allen, who finished his rookie year with 461 third-down receiving yards, the second-highest figure in the NFL behind Anquan Boldin's 529.











[​IMG]




15. T.Y. Hilton, WR, Indianapolis Colts




Hilton seemed underrated heading into the 2012 draft, but not any longer. He was the only receiver to embarrass the Seattle Seahawks last season, going for 140 yards and two touchdowns. Hilton added 327 yards and two touchdowns in two playoff games. He's exceptionally quick and extremely difficult to handle one-on-one. Few players go from zero to 60 as quickly as Hilton. He's made big plays and has become the go-to receiver for Luck.











[​IMG]




16. Kenny Vaccaro, SS, New Orleans Saints




Too many players under consideration for this list are dealing with serious injuries. Vaccaro is one of them, but unlike some of the others, he's already been a full participant in offseason practices. Vaccaro enters camp as a starting safety after undergoing ankle surgery late in the 2013 season. His arrival last season played a role in the Saints' defensive improvement. He and newcomerJairus Byrd give New Orleans one of the more capable safety tandems in the league.











[​IMG]




17. Eddie Lacy, RB, Green Bay Packers




Lacy emerges as the top running back in the listings based on what he offers as a pure runner. The reigning offensive rookie of the year finished last season eighth in rushing yards, but that ranking was a little misleading. Lacy didn't get many opportunities from Week 5, but trailed only LeSean McCoy in rushing yards from that point forward. He was tied with Jamaal Charles for most rushing touchdowns (10) over that same span. Let's see what kind of progress he makes in the passing game.











[​IMG]




18. Giovani Bernard, RB, Cincinnati Bengals




Bernard was third and Lacy fifth in PFF grading for the position last season. Lacy was much higher as a rusher, but Bernard was much higher in the passing game. Both deserve prominent placement on this list. Bernard didn't get as many rushing attempts and his yards per rushing attempt crashed over the final three games. But the Bengals are talking about a renewed commitment to the ground game under new offensive coordinator Hue Jackson, and that should help.











[​IMG]




19. Larry Warford, G, Detroit Lions




Warford has quickly become one of the five or six best guards in the league. He was very underrated, but that will change when he signs his next contract. The pool of young guards figures to improve this season, as Jonathan Cooperreturns from injury in Arizona. Unlike Cooper, who missed his rookie season, Warford has played and produced at a high level.











[​IMG]




20. Bobby Wagner, MLB, Seattle Seahawks




Alec Ogletree was another young NFC West linebacker under consideration here. He's probably more dynamic than Wagner, but Wagner has been an important player on a Super Bowl-winning team with a great defense. He has done it more consistently to this point.











[​IMG]




21. Josh Gordon, WR, Cleveland Browns




Gordon belongs in the top five on talent and production, but he could be facing a year-long suspension. Will he be in the league three years from now? His situation appears tenuous.

There is no question where Gordon stands otherwise. He has averaged 17.9 yards per reception for his career while catching passes from Brandon Weeden, Jason Campbell, Brian Hoyer and Thaddeus Lewis. None of the other receivers on this top 25 list comes within two yards of that average. He accounted for 30.5 percent of the Browns' receiving yardage last season. The other young wideouts listed here accounted for no more than 23.4 percent, which was the figure for Keenan Allen.











[​IMG]




22. Jurrell Casey, DT, Tennessee Titans




Casey collected 11 sacks as a defensive tackle with the versatility to move around. The Titans have a new defensive playbook, but they think Casey's production will continue at a high level. There are certainly better defensive tackles against the run. Inside pass-rush ability has value, however, and Casey has been a consistent producer in that area. He rarely has a bad game.











[​IMG]




23. Michael Floyd, WR, Arizona Cardinals




It's tempting to wonder how much longer Larry Fitzgerald will be the unquestioned best receiver in Arizona. Fitzgerald has worked so hard on all aspects of his game, and it shows in his consistency as an all-around player, including as a blocker. Floyd is just getting started, but he quickly earned quarterback Carson Palmer's trust on 50-50 balls. That trust helped Arizona win in Seattle last season as Palmer found Floyd for the winning 31-yard touchdown late in the game.











[​IMG]




24. Eric Reid, FS, San Francisco 49ers




Reid ranked first in Mel's rookie rankings after picking off Aaron Rodgers and otherwise holding up reasonably well during a tough opening-week draw. He finished the season with four interceptions, returning one of them 53 yards. Reid hit a few rough spots later in the season, as rookies tend to do. The big question for Reid is whether the concussions he suffered will affect his future.











[​IMG]




25. Marcell Dareus, DT, Buffalo Bills




Dareus is a little bit like Gordon and Aldon Smith in that he'd rank much higher without all the off-field concerns raising questions about his maturity and long-term prospects. PFF graded Dareus as the sixth-best interior defensive lineman last season, giving him high marks against run and pass alike. We can all see he's a tremendous talent, and he has produced. But failing the Bills' conditioning test this week after a couple of offseason legal scrapes doesn't inspire confidence.









Also considered:





Kenny Stills, WR, New Orleans Saints
Travis Frederick, C, Dallas Cowboys
Alec Ogletree, LB, St. Louis Rams
Jonathan Cooper, OG, Arizona Cardinals
Tyrann Mathieu, S, Arizona Cardinals
Kiko Alonso, LB, Buffalo Bills
Jordan Reed, TE, Washington Redskins
David Bakhtiari, OT, Green Bay Packers
Mark Barron, S, Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Cordarrelle Patterson, WR, Minnesota Vikings
Chance Warmack, OG, Tennessee Titans
DeAndre Hopkins, WR, Houston Texans
Kendall Wright, WR, Tennessee Titans
Stephon Gilmore, CB, Buffalo Bills
Cordy Glenn, OT, Buffalo Bills
Dwayne Allen, TE, Indianapolis Colts
Vontaze Burfict, LB, Cincinnati Bengals
Chandler Jones, DE, New England Patriots
Le'Veon Bell, RB, Pittsburgh Steelers
Jarvis Jones, LB, Pittsburgh Steelers
Desmond Trufant, CB, Atlanta Falcons
Kyle Long, OG, Chicago Bears
Olivier Vernon, DE, Miami Dolphins



lol @ mel thinking last year was quinn's 2nd season
dude is entering his 4th year and just turned 24 in april
records will be broken (he's got _just_ 37.5 sacks in career)


----------



## subotai

I'd bet money that Zach Ertz is on that list a year from now

I'm basing this solely off Desean leaving and a single TD catch in the Minnesota game

already feeling an over/under of 75 for the Eagles / Cowboys games

man their defense is gonna be bad. It was terrible last year and it got worse LOL


----------



## China Rider

i can see ertz making it
along with rams:
alec oglegree(this is a lock, dude was a beast last year leading team in tackles and creating 6 FF, he's better than bobby wagner), michael brokers(he's a big reason why quinn is so effective and coming into his own as a pass rushing DT), and tavon austin (mostly as a punt returner)
maybe lamarcus joyner, tre mason, aaron donald and greg robinson

i hope ra'shede hageman is defensive rookie of the year


----------



## subotai

brandon boykin should have been on that list


----------



## China Rider

GenericMind said:


> Vegas odds have Watkins the clear favorite as Rookie Offensive Rookie of the Year over all those guys. I'm hoping they're right!



tavon austin(who ironically was involved in trade for bills to get EJ) was supposed to be as good as watkins and all he did was drop passes early in the season, failure to figure out how to gain separation in the NFL, get a bunch of long TDs called back cause of flags and get injured by week 13)

but he single handledly beat the shit out of indy and CHI


----------



## ArCi

Andrew Luck is so overrated

I'd take RG III over him any day


----------



## neversickanymore

Id love that AR rookie ArCi


----------



## subotai

China Rider said:


> tavon austin(who ironically was involved in trade for bills to get EJ) was supposed to be as good as watkins and all he did was drop passes early in the season, failure to figure out how to gain separation in the NFL, get a bunch of long TDs called back cause of flags and get injured by week 13)
> 
> but he single handledly beat the shit out of indy and CHI



honestly I thought about that with the Marquise Lee thing. I feel like Watkins won't be able to sneak up on anyone, as teams will gameplan around him from the jump and just hope they can stop the run enough to put them into situations where they'll almost have to pass it to him and who's to say EJ Manuel (never remember his name) doesnt have a few pick sixes in him this year?

Idk that Kiko injury just seems like a bad omen. happened with Jason Peters and the "Dream Team". they COULD have worked and Andy Reid would probably still be coaching but Vick was always on the IR and the line fell apart. Danny Watkins was one of the worst 1st rd picks of all time, considering the guy taken directly after him was Earl Thomas. Although Andy Reid also drafted Nick Foles and LeSean McCoy so I can't really hate on him too much. but I really do fell bad for KC, they are going to have the same things happen to them. Unless they just get like this mega sick defense and if Jamal Charles can be the best receiver in addition to getting pounded on the first two downs. Eric Fisher better be legit, you know Alex Smith needs time to check down to throwing the ball away. who is their punter? and fg kicker? two most important positions on his team. 

eagles are going to win a super bowl within the next 3 seasons, but not this year. I basically say this every year but eventually it will look cool and I think Chip Kelly just needs to learn how to be an NFL coach, not a football coach. shit like time management, play selection, timeouts, stuff you learn how to do in Madden ffs. they let way to many teams have way too much time at the end of the games last year to come back and win games at the last moment. the chargers dont even make the playoffs if he just uses a traditional offense with THE BEST RUNNING TEAM IN THE LEAGUE and doesn't hike the ball with 15 seconds left on the play clock

fucking John Madden tought me that damn


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> i hope ra'shede hageman is defensive rookie of the year



im hearing really good things about him already. someone really needs to step up on defense for the falcons and i know he's just a rookie but I really hope he can make an instant impact.

his odds are +3000 to win rookie of the year


----------



## GenericMind

China Rider said:


> rankings of teams with best talent under 25 years old
> it's an insider piece so all i see are the top two teams
> 1.STL
> 2.BUF
> http://insider.espn.go.com/nfl/stor...-25-talent?ex_cid=InsiderTwitter_FBO_U25Teams
> 
> niners of '10?



Glad to see the Bills getting some love!


----------



## cj

I think the eagles can be a legit contender if they can improve there pass defense to just average. We where dead last in the league last year in pass d and made the playoffs. I have high hopes that Nick Foles can be a top 5 qb for years to come. Excited for the season. I'm planning a trip to Philly for the last preseason game against the jets so I can see my eagles play and mike Vick in person. 2 birds with one stone. Favorite team and favorite player in the same game


----------



## subotai

I'm telling you guys the Eagles secondary is horribly underrated 

they were on the field a lot when the team had a lead, leads to a lot of short yardage gains because they are holding back the big play

and the safeties were either mid-round rookies or Nate Allen (same difference)

the whole defense will be better this year and I hope to christ Chip Kelly learned scoring as fast as possible is NOT how the NFL works

they also got more or less nothing in the return game last year but I feel like their coverage team will be on point again

they lost the Vikings game because they didnt want to punt to Cordarrelle Patterson and therefore the Viking's offense only had to go about 30-50 yards each time. Chip had a lot to learn about the subtleties of the NFL


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

*This just in:*

San Diego still sucks.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

This just in 

Better than 75percent of the league 

Wilth Allen and Floyd side by side and green and gates at te and rivers is a solid top. 5. Qbs and now with drafted cb and signing of Brandon flowers

Oh and are rb depth plz I cant wait for this season it has atleast afc divisional winner written on it


----------



## neversickanymore

This in many months ago.. green bay takes this shit.. yep 



> Odds to Win Super Bowl XLIX at Bovada as of July 14:
> 
> Denver Broncos 13/2
> Seattle Seahawks 13/2
> San Francisco 49ers 7/1
> New England Patriots 9/1
> Green Bay Packers 11/1
> New Orleans Saints 14/1
> Chicago Bears 16/1
> Indianapolis Colts 16/1
> Philadelphia Eagles 25/1
> Atlanta Falcons 33/1
> Carolina Panthers 33/1
> Detroit Lions 33/1
> Pittsburgh Steelers 33/1
> Arizona Cardinals 40/1
> Baltimore Ravens 40/1
> Cincinnati Bengals 40/1
> New York Giants 40/1
> San Diego Chargers 40/1
> Dallas Cowboys 50/1
> Kansas City Chiefs 50/1
> Miami Dolphins 50/1
> St. Louis Rams 50/1
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers 50/1
> Washington Redskins 50/1
> Cleveland Browns 66/1
> Houston Texans 66/1
> New York Jets 66/1
> Buffalo Bills 75/1
> Minnesota Vikings 75/1
> Oakland Raiders 100/1
> Tennessee Titans 100/1
> Jacksonville Jaguars 200/1


http://www.oddsshark.com/nfl/super-bowl-futures

This shits gona be easy.. sorry losers.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bear falcons and lions before. Chargers lol


----------



## alasdairm

so put your money where your mouth is. how big a bet will you place at 40/1? think of the money you could win!

i'll bet you that one of the bears, falcons or lions make it further than the chargers.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons being that high just shows how fucked they were from injuries last year.

cant wait to see julio and roddy back in action


----------



## cj

DrinksWithEvil said:


> This just in
> 
> Better than 75percent of the league
> 
> Wilth Allen and Floyd side by side and green and gates at te and rivers is a solid top. 5. Qbs and now with drafted cb and signing of Brandon flowers
> 
> Oh and are rb depth plz I cant wait for this season it has atleast afc divisional winner written on it


Chargers have underachieved for a decade I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## Care

neversickanymore said:


> This in many months ago.. green bay takes this shit.. yep
> 
> 
> http://www.oddsshark.com/nfl/super-bowl-futures
> 
> This shits gona be easy.. sorry losers.



we'll see, all im gonna say is you guys have a lot to prove against the niners

wouldnt be surprised to see you in the playoffs again


----------



## ArCi

Anyone else surprised at the 66/1 odds for the New York Jets ???

worst qb in the league last year and still managed to finish 8-8 and barely miss the playoffs. There is no way Geno Smith could play any worse this season.. and he did have a few games last year where he looked pretty impressive. But they also added Mike Vick, Chris Johnson, and Eric Decker

66/1 odds is almost too good to pass up.

Risk $20 to potentially win $1320. Seems totally worth it to me. I think Vegas isn't giving the Jets enough credit here. If they can manage to beat New England twice this year I think they win the division for sure


----------



## ArCi

I also like these odds:


New York Giants 40/1 - First of all they have Eli Manning, 2 Super Bowl rings, historically bad season last year... That will never happen again. Also they started 0-6 and finished 7-3 over the last ten games and managed to have the #1 defense in the entire league over the last ten games(actually impressive stat I found today)

Pittsburgh Steelers 33/1 - Another team that had a horrible start last year and then finished strong. And they have Big Ben.. one of the few players in sports I will never bet against.

Atlanta Falcons 33/1 - Roddy White. Julio Jones.

I like all of those bets, especially the Jets at 66/1. I think that is ridiculous. I would bet though that one of these 4 teams wins the Super Bowl this year

...

Damn I'm liking the Arizona Cardinals at 40/1 also

A team that went 10-6 last year and got snubbed from the playoffs


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> Anyone else surprised at the 66/1 odds for the New York Jets ???
> 
> worst qb in the league last year and still managed to finish 8-8 and barely miss the playoffs. There is no way Geno Smith could play any worse this season.. and he did have a few games last year where he looked pretty impressive. But they also added Mike Vick, Chris Johnson, and Eric Decker
> 
> 66/1 odds is almost too good to pass up.
> 
> Risk $20 to potentially win $1320. Seems totally worth it to me. I think Vegas isn't giving the Jets enough credit here. If they can manage to beat New England twice this year I think they win the division for sure



The Jets have consistently had one of the worst receiving corps in the league for years now. Combine that with the question mark in Geno Smith and it's hard to argue with the low probability Vegas is putting on them winning the Bowl.


----------



## subotai

how the fuck is Chicago 16/1 and KC is 50/1?

all I can think of about the Bears is that train wreck they displayed against the Eagles on Monday night last year with the playoffs in reach

such an overrated team with no identity

they couldnt stop the run for shit last year, how does Jared Allen fix that problem?

and I know it was against the NYGiants' backup-backup players... but damn did Bryce Brown look good in that HoF game. 1k yard season ids habbening


----------



## subotai

omg this just made my day

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/20...scussing-possible-kelly-green-uniform-change/

KELLY GREEN or GTFO 








*NSFW*: 








always.....




Jeffrey Lurie isn't in touch with the fans, this will always be the logo to the people who care about the team the most. He let his now divorced wife who knew nothing about the team completely redesign the unis.


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> and I know it was against the NYGiants' backup-backup players... but damn did Bryce Brown look good in that HoF game. 1k yard season ids habbening



I'm really excited about Bryce Brown. Biased or not, I think he, CJ Spiller, and Freddie Jackson make up the best overall RB corps in the league. I can't think of any other team that has that much combined talent in the backfield.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

love how i talk about the chargers and get called out cuz i don talk about about the rest of the nfl when everyone on here talk about just their fav team aka GM shimazu


----------



## alasdairm

because s&g regulars like gm, china rider et. al. know something about football. they're not just regurgitating crap they read about the chargers on yahoo.com and bleacher report and waving a flag.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

ArCi said:


> I also like these odds:
> 
> 
> New York Giants 40/1 - First of all they have Eli Manning, 2 Super Bowl rings, historically bad season last year... That will never happen again. Also they started 0-6 and finished 7-3 over the last ten games and managed to have the #1 defense in the entire league over the last ten games(actually impressive stat I found today)
> 
> Pittsburgh Steelers 33/1 - Another team that had a horrible start last year and then finished strong. And they have Big Ben.. one of the few players in sports I will never bet against.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons 33/1 - Roddy White. Julio Jones.
> 
> I like all of those bets, especially the Jets at 66/1. I think that is ridiculous. I would bet though that one of these 4 teams wins the Super Bowl this year
> 
> ...
> 
> Damn I'm liking the Arizona Cardinals at 40/1 also
> 
> A team that went 10-6 last year and got snubbed from the playoffs



this post became a lot funnier when I realized you were serious. only team with any shot of those is Atlanta

I'm going to put a dollar on KC and a dollaaa twenty fiiive (toll booth willie ftw) on Carolina


----------



## ArCi

yeah I don't follow football nearly as much as basketball but I'm just looking at the odds for the 'best value' bets

but

I think i have legitimate reasons for all of those teams. Now that I really look at them I think the Giants have the best odds.  Wouldn't be surprised if they win the NFC east. I think Pittsburgh can win their division too

And the reason I said jets is because of 66/1 odds. I just think they are waaaaay better than that. They should be a 40/1 at least, wouldn't you agree? Witth addition of Vick, Johnson, and decker? Those guys definitely aren't scrubs.. Chris Johnson will probably be in the HOF some day

I might be a gambling addict. And I'm going to dominate next nba season just like I did last year... I'm getting better at picking NCAA hoops too, but it's just way to fucking hard to keep track of all the players, so I usually only bet on Michigan games cause I know their players and the big ten.

There is only 450 nba players.. And about 300 of them actually play quality minutes.. Much easier to predict, for me at least.


----------



## subotai

I would be highly surprised if the Giants finish above .500 and the Eagles dont win the division. their defense is a shell of its former self and Eli Manning isn't going to make his offense better, he's just capable of being good enough when there are guys to make key plays for him. 

the Jets did get better, but so do most teams during the off-season. I'm just under the impression that New England and Buffalo got better-er. CJ2k will probably have a bounceback year but I still see them kicking a lot of field goals. 66/1 seems ok to me

I really don't have much to say about the Steelers, I would expect Cinci to repeat in that division though.

For some reason I think Jordan Matthews on the Eagles will make an impact right away. People who think this offense needs DeSean to be effective must not have watched many games last year. Most of his yards were a result of short passes followed by key blocks from Riley Cooper or Jason Avant (love him to Carolina, not anything groundbreaking but he will catch more or less anything thrown in his area and knows how to block) which let DeSean run for like 12-20 yards before slipping out of bounds.

anyone who is an NFL receiver could have gotten those yards. The NFL is about 80% coaching and scheme imo. And I think Chip Kelly is a smart football coach. he just has to learn a few things as Ive been saying about the NFL

still though, there's a couple guys who could ruin the year if they got hurt. Short list but it is basically:

Fletcher Cox
Jason Peters
Nick Foles

because Im sure as fuck not watching Mark Sanchez do anything besides hold a clipboard this year


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> love how i talk about the chargers and get called out cuz i don talk about about the rest of the nfl when everyone on here talk about just their fav team aka GM shimazu



I actually think the Chargers will have a really good season. The only game I'm 100% sure they'll lose is week 3 against the Bills.


----------



## alasdairm

^ they have to play the nfc west this year as well as the ravens and patriots in the afc. plus that ropey defence?

i predict they'll finish no better than *8-8*.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'd be surprised if they didn't end up over .500 this season. They beefed up their Oline, secondary, and got some depth at LB where they needed it. I think they make the playoffs.


----------



## subotai

Eagles v Bears tomorrow, real life is back in session. good thing I have off from work.

It feels good to have a team that the rest of the country is actually interested in, otherwise Philly fans just look like they take the NFL way too seriously

fuck you, I live for this shit. Blame it on the weather, socioeconomics, or some other white collar bullshit, but the fact remains

the Eagles are the most important sports team in Philadelphia, and honestly we really don't give a fuck about your fanbase

I probably know more about your team then you do, just for shits and gigs

ooo Seattle built a stadium that fucking amplifies crowd noise, MUST BE THE BEST FANS

12th man BRAH!

BEST FANS BRAH

get the fuck out of here, come talk to me about the game and why Marshawn Lynch hasn't gotten paid yet

or stfu and wave your towel


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol that will be a hell of a game for sure 

And of course we
Play our home opener against Seattle

And Ali we
Beefed up our secondary pretty well this off season and now with Ingram
Healthy watch out


----------



## subotai

the Dallas Cowboys might have the worst defense of all time this year

made Dwes chargers look like an all-madden team

and I happened to zone out with First Take on and Skip Bayless is trying to hype up Brandon Weeden as a solid backup and their O line as the best in the league

which I give them that, their O Line is rather solid. but im pretty sure the O Line cant cut down on Romo's poor decision making. most of his INTs werent because he was rushed, he just makes bad decisions. 

Consistently one of the most overrated teams in the NFL and this year will be no different. Anyone who thinks the Cowboys are going to postseason should probably re-evaluate their life

"we need Dez Bryant to step up and be a leader on this team"

uhh, have you fucking paid attention to the guy over the past ever?

he will never be a positive locker room guy, just like TO. he only works on a team that actuallly has a shot at winning because winning sweeps his bad attitude under the rug.

I predict the Cowboys completely implode this year, but still finish 6-10 because the NFC East is so bad and they play the AFC South


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills are favored by 2 points in tonight's preseason with the Panthers. I don't want to get ahead of myself, but is anyone else thinking SUPERBOWL???


----------



## alasdairm

^ i think you are getting a little ahead of yourself. but...

i agree the bills hold a lot of promise and carolina also look promising, especially their defense.

alasdair


----------



## Care

GenericMind said:


> The Bills are favored by 2 points in tonight's preseason with the Panthers. I don't want to get ahead of myself, but is anyone else thinking SUPERBOWL???




Every year you hype the Bills, and every year theyre the same old Bills.

They have a solid roster, for sure. But that doesnt always translate into a winning football team. I'll believe it when I see it, I think they'll be lucky to finish 8-8.


----------



## alasdairm

prediction. dwe in here talking about how his chargers are the real deal after they beat the cowboys (arguably the worst defense in football).

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Care said:


> Every year you hype the Bills, and every year theyre the same old Bills.
> 
> They have a solid roster, for sure. But that doesnt always translate into a winning football team. I'll believe it when I see it, I think they'll be lucky to finish 8-8.



I think you'll be lucky to SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## GenericMind

But seriously I expect them to go 9-7ish this year and hopefully make a wildcard.


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons vs dolphins 7pm. that hard knocks episode was even better than i was expecting. it's got me more pumped than usual for the preseason games, i wish they could have something like this every year.



alasdairm said:


> carolina also look promising, especially their defense.



i dont mean to sound like a bitter rival, but the panthers o-line is looking like it could be the worst in the league with starters jordan gross, travelle wharton, and Geoff Hangartner retiring. They're switching Byron Bell from starting RT to LT and Pro Football Focus rated him #53 tackle in the league last season, compared to Gross who was rated #3. sheesh.

and then not to mention losing steve smith to the ravens, their WRs might also be worst in the NFL. yeah they got kelvin benjamin but asking a rookie with 1 year starting experience to save them there.. idk.

their defense also lost 3/4 of their secondary starters though they should still be fine with their great d-line. but greg hardy will be getting suspended idk for how long.

now that they lost mike mitchell they're starting falcons safety from last year, thomas decoud, who was rated the 82nd safety in the league (out of 86) last year. gl with that ime

i meant to do panthers under 8 1/2 wins when the odds were even but it's since gone to around -250.

#insidenfcsouthknowledge


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> But seriously I expect them to go 9-7ish this year and hopefully make a wildcard.



dont say that dude, shoot for the stars 11-5 imo


----------



## subotai

Jason Avant is going to spring a lot of 20+ yard Cam Newton scrambles this year, just wait

if anyone remembers the DeSean jackson walk-off punt return against the Giants still, Jason Avant was the guy who lays out the last Giant player who had an actual chance to tackle DeSean. It's impossible to watch the highlight and not see it happen

I have no idea if that is going to make the Panthers THAT much better, but Cam needs to just take off running more IMO


----------



## MikeOekiM

"FOX's Alex Marvez expects Cam Newton's rushing numbers to decline again this season.
Marvez made the statement after interviewing Cam. During that chat, Newton admitted he's "still kind of reluctant with mobility" as he comes off ankle surgery and has not been scrambling at all in practice."

cammy cam gonna be shaky all season with that terrible o-line


----------



## subotai

no way, his rushing numbers will go UP with a shitty line, id bet on it

now that I think about it, if it weren't for Jason Avant, the Green Bay Packers dont win a Super Bowl

seriously, Green Bay annoys me though. Always bragging about how "their such a small town and everyone is all in with the Packers!"

ok? Philly is a large city and everyone is all in on the Eagles, what's the fuckin point?


----------



## MikeOekiM

better heal up that ankle then. cant see him lasting 16 games this year, he's gonna have to do it all and it still wont be enough imo. gonna be turnover city

and fuck the packers


----------



## subotai

get rid of revenue sharing and the Packers are hopelessly irrelevant

My Brian Westbrook jersey got Aaron Rodgers a new contract, the fuck?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol chargers are just a better team all around esp at TE 

Tbh I didint rewally watch much of the game 
But rivers through some fgood passes


----------



## subotai

I should start putting "Bluelight's ___" in front of my posts so I suddenly gain credibility

Fox didnt even show timeouts remaining on their scoreboard until like 5 years ago and employ Joe Buck iirc

what the fuck do they know

CBS is superior in every fashion, apologies to Erin Andrews but there's so many hot sports reporters anymore, she is old news

just get rid of Wisconsin entirely now that I think about it, fucking up our national health statistics


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> But rivers through some fgood passes


all 4 of them...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

MikeOekiM said:


> dont say that dude, shoot for the stars 11-5 imo



We have a pretty tough schedule this year. The tail end of our season is brutal, with 3 of the last 4 games being in Denver, Green bay, and in New England. 

Under IDEAL conditions I could see them going 11-5, but that would include not losing Kiko Alonso for the season and EJ Manuel taking a huge leap this year. 14 years of not making the playoffs has taught me to temper my optimism. 9-7 and a wildcard is a step in the right direction for a team that hasn't had a season over .500 in the past 10 years.


----------



## Care

GenericMind said:


> I think you'll be lucky to SHUT THE FUCK UP



lmao


----------



## GenericMind

Carlos Hyde looked good for the Niners last night. Rumor was that the Bills tried to trade up to grab him in the draft but the Niners got him first. Wish we would have nabbed him. That kid's going to be a beast.


----------



## subotai

yeah so they can be the first team to field 11 running backs on offense at the same time

it couldve been the new Wildcat


----------



## GenericMind

Haha I'd be ok with that. We might actually win some games finally. I'll take Bryce Brown as the consolation prize though.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> all 4 of them...
> 
> alasdair



Yep one was a 70 yarder


----------



## alasdairm

i think you'll find that the chargers back-up quarterback kellen clemens threw that particular pass.

god, you're an idiot.

alasdair


----------



## Care

GenericMind said:


> Carlos Hyde looked good for the Niners last night. Rumor was that the Bills tried to trade up to grab him in the draft but the Niners got him first. Wish we would have nabbed him. That kid's going to be a beast.



He's a stud Im totally drafting him in fantasy this year


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> i think you'll find that the chargers back-up quarterback kellen clemens threw that particular pass.
> 
> god, you're an idiot.
> 
> alasdair


 a drunk idiot at that

the only play i really remember was that pass in inman and i thought it was rivers. and watching in your iphone doesnt help


----------



## alasdairm

doesn't know which division his team plays in.
can't tell the difference between 1st and 2nd qb.

you're a real fan, dwe.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol like i said last time the diviion thing was a jokeee we are in the NFC EAST!!!!!!!

and i was drunk ....on a phone in a taxi in a hurricane


----------



## subotai

damn I dont even know how to feel right now. The score is irrelevant, anyone who watches football knows that about the preseason, but there's been a lot of ups and downs. on both sides of the ball. the Eagles are going to kill it on Special teams though, both in the return game and coverage. donnie jones is a solid punter, henery shouldnt have to make too many long fgs (eagles offense goes 20-20 well it's just the red zone which can be a problem because you lose a lot of space and that is the key for Chip Kelly).

Jalen Watkins (older brother of Sammy) made a pretty nice int, but also got beat a few times. Jordan Matthews basically is the new Jason Avant (same # too, 81) but also dropped a couple passes right to him (very un-Jason Avant-like). Josh Huff had a return td on his second try but looked utterly lost on the first try. Whether or not he figured it out after one snap remains to be seen. Mark Sanchez... looked....good? Yeah idk we'll see. Matt Barkely looked like Matt Barkely, still think he winds up in KC eventually. I think I saw Brandon Boykin like once the whole game on a punt early in the first quarter. He made the guy call a fair catch before the announcer could even comment on the punt. Darren Sproles fits right in, and Zach Ertz will wind up as one of the better receiving TE's by the end of the year imo (assuming Jimmy Graham is a WR). 

the only thing that worries me this year is the pass rush. Jay Cutler had like 2-3 business days a snap to get rid of the ball when both teams' starters were in the game. our secondary is good at making plays on forced throws, but it is nearly impossible in the modern NFL to shut teams down with solid coverage. there is too much geared towards encouraging offense and the receivers are just too fast anymore. you need a pass rush to force errant throws that can be capitilized on by instinctive defenders but the Eagles just don't really have one. Marcus Smith could put this team over the top if he becomes a consistent playmaker, but he didnt even play DE until College and seem more like a good athlete who plays football rather than a football player. hopefully im wrong though, because im tired of seeing Brandon Graham at this point


----------



## neversickanymore

2015 Super Bowl Odds Futures to Win Super Bowl 49 
NFL Futures Odds For Winning Super Bowl XLIX 
University of Phoenix Stadium, Glendale, AZ, 2/1/2015
Super Bowl Favorites in Bold

Recent Super Bowl Odds: XLVIII (48) • XLVII (47) • XLVI (46) • XLV (45) • XLIV (44) • 
XLIII (43) • XLII (42)

Team	2015 Super Bowl XLIX Futures Odds 
Super Bowl Money Odds (Payout Per $100 Bet.)
Arizona Cardinals	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
Atlanta Falcons	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Baltimore Ravens	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Buffalo Bills	+$8,000 (80 to 1)
Carolina Panthers	+$3,000 (30 to 1)
Chicago Bears	+$3,000 (30 to 1)
Cincinnati Bengals	+$3,000 (30 to 1)
Cleveland Browns	+$7,500 (75 to 1)
Dallas Cowboys	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Denver Broncos	+$600 (6 to 1)
Detroit Lions	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Green Bay Packers	+$1,500 (15 to 1)
Houston Texans	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Indianapolis Colts	+$3,000 (30 to 1)
Jacksonville Jaguars	+$22,500 (225 to 1)
Kansas City Chiefs	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Miami Dolphins	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Minnesota Vikings	+$10,000 (100 to 1)
New England Patriots	+$1,000 (10 to 1)
New Orleans Saints	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
New York Giants	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
New York Jets	+$7,500 (75 to 1)
Oakland Raiders	+$22,500 (225 to 1)
Philadelphia Eagles	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Pittsburgh Steelers	+$3,500 (35 to 1)
San Diego Chargers	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
San Francisco 49ers	+$800 (8 to 1)
Seattle Seahawks	+$600 (6 to 1)
St. Louis Rams	+$8,000 (80 to 1)
Tampa Bay Buccaneers	+$8,000 (80 to 1)
Tennessee Titans	+$7,500 (75 to 1)
Washington Redskins	+$5,000 (50 to 1)

http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds.shtml

*NOT IN ORDER * 

pre season pack tonight.


----------



## subotai

the Redskins are going to be one of the worst teams in the league this year, so are the Cowboys.

I can't for the life of me figure out why everyone gives either of them the benefit of the doubt. The Cowboys defense is nothing wihtout Sean Lee and DeMarcus Ware last year. Neither of those players will be suiting up for the Cowboys this year

ths Redskins defense was historically bad last year. And they fixed it by.... signing DeSean Jackson??? how does a=b in this case? He won't even play a big role in their offense because he will either have a safety over the top or RG3 will not have enough time to let DeSean use his speed to create distance from the CB. Sure, he'll be able to catch some quick routes like he did in Philly, but Riley Cooper and Jason Avant won't be there to give him space to run this year.

The Giants never had a good offense, they won both Super Bowls because of their pass rush and key catches by David Tyree and Mario Manningham. Guess what? The pass rush is gone and Eli is never going to be Peyton. Anyone who thinks Eli is even in the same breath as Peyton does not watch the Giants play. they have no running game and are consistently bad at special teams

I really don't like getting too ahead of myself, but if the Eagles dont win the division I'll sport the logo of whichever team does win for their entire playoff run. 

yeah, I just made a bet with nobody whatsoever and with nothing to gain, that's how sure I am the Eagles will win the NFC East


----------



## ArCi

Manziellllllllll 

ROTY

He might be my favorite player now over Big Ben


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

alasdairm said:


> prediction. dwe in here talking about how his chargers are the real deal after they beat the cowboys (arguably the worst defense in football).
> 
> alasdair


No romo either


----------



## cj

Some of you guys need to join us for fantasy football. But I understand if your scared to lose.


----------



## subotai

it's preseason brah, the Eagles lost their game and I feel better about the team

ripping on DWE for being a casual football fan is such an easy way out

that being said, I think the Chargers go 7-9 this year


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

9-7 

Fuxk I loved proving chip Kelly's offense wrong last year


----------



## subotai

they had the second best offense in the league last year (both IMO, and by YPG. basically tied on PPG with NE/CHI, and they murdered CHI head-to-head) 

Denver also set a bunch of records as the best offense so I'm not even sure how to respond to that

but thanks for comin out

Chip Kelly was just doing it wrong. you cant have the best rushing attack in the league and be hiking the ball as soon as possible. he didn't realize that you don't need to step on team's throats like he did in college, just choke them out slowly and consistently with the run. maybe do a play action to a short route or screen play on 1st down if you want to try something different just make sure it stays in bounds. enter Darren Sproles. if you were a real Charger fan you'd know why this will be a perfect combination

it's going to be a bloodbath this year


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I agree and I'm scared with sproles

But 9-7 at best


----------



## GenericMind

Interested in seeing how the Bills/Steelers joint practices go over the next two days. I think joint practices are a great idea. Bills haven't done one in like a decade.

I know the Pats did one or two already and the Raiders had a bunch of scraps and fights with whoever they just practiced with. Been a lot of reports of Bills players fighting amongst themselves at camp, wondering if there will be some fights in Pittsburgh. I'm all for some rumbling.


----------



## subotai

well you have to figure the Pats were going to video tape everyone's practices anyway so you might as well get a look at theirs as well


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Broncos/packers in superbowl. 

U heard it here first. 

Also san diego finishes 6-10, 14th place in the NFC.


----------



## neversickanymore

pack looked really good when the 1st stringers were in.. AR had allot of time, something that has been non existent for some time.  AR with time means your going to get crushed. If the pack stays healthy its going to be smooth sailing.


----------



## Care

^ No team in the NFC can say this year will be "smooth sailing". The packers have looked good, but so have many other teams. The packers dont exactly have an easy schedule (although you guys dont have to play us this year, which is nice for you)


----------



## Care

Sad that Derek Carr went to such a dogshit NFL team. 2nd preseason game and he's already had his first concussion and a rib injury.


----------



## neversickanymore

given our team this year, im not worried about the niners or anyone else.  given our first game we could have a decent idea rite off the bat, but given SB champions abysmal record in first game back wins we shall see.   we limped into the playoffs last year, under  backup quarter back who telegraphs every single throw, an abysmal o line, and an awful d line.  This year is going to be very different.  with the changes made everything else is going to get better.  if we stay healthy we are likely going to be really good.


----------



## Corazon

ArCi said:


> Manziellllllllll
> 
> ROTY
> 
> He might be my favorite player now over Big Ben



slow start in tonight's MNF game, but I think he is going to be a great pro.


----------



## GenericMind

I think he's going to get snapped in half in that division.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. bengals d. ravens d. steelers d.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

eh Russel Wilson just won the Super Bowl in his 2nd year in the toughest division in the nfl

and he's even smaller than Manziel


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Russel wilson didnt win the superbowl. His team did. Namely the defense.


----------



## ArCi

Are you saying the Seahawks would have won the Super Bowl last season without Wilson?

I'm not too sure they even make it to the NFC Championship without him


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> Are you saying the Seahawks would have won the Super Bowl last season without Wilson?


maybe. the way that defense played they might have won with me at qb 

the seattle d held 'the greatest offense in football' to 8 points. they say defense wins championships. that year it did.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Well its like the oakland/tb superbowl in (2002?)  #1 offense against #1 defense. I can remember that rich gannon was the quarterback for oakland, but ill be damned if i can think of tb's qb. 
I really truly cant. Their defense won that game.


----------



## cj

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Well its like the oakland/tb superbowl in (2002?)  #1 offense against #1 defense. I can remember that rich gannon was the quarterback for oakland, but ill be damned if i can think of tb's qb.
> I really truly cant. Their defense won that game.



Tampas qb was brad Johnson. But i had too look it up. Funny how the early 2000s where dominated by great defenses. The ravens won the sb with a subpar qb soon after that.


----------



## subotai

brad johnson yo

warrick dunn, keyshawn johnson

mike alstott iirc. it was a different kind of football. a simpler kind

why do I fell like keenan mccardell was on that team too..

I know this because they beat the eagles

yeH I googled it, keenan caught two tds in the superbowl. i think they equipment manager caught 2 as well iirc

fuckin brad johnson cant even

 nvm I had to look up if warrick dunn was on the team but he wasnt. literally like any other year in the 2000s he was just not the SB year.

Ronde Barber cant even set foot within 20 miles of Philadelphia without a security team. I know id slash his tires and not feel bad about it


----------



## subotai

damn the eagles look good. I mean really good

Kendricks laid out Dri Archer (he's kind of fast) in the open field

Sanchez looks like the best backup in the league (denver must be pissed)

Im so fuckin ready for this year

12-4, habbening


----------



## GenericMind

Odds of them winning the NFC are at 14-1. Not bad betting odds if they can stay healthy this season imo.


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> damn the eagles look good. I mean really good
> 
> Kendricks laid out Dri Archer (he's kind of fast) in the open field
> 
> Sanchez looks like the best backup in the league (denver must be pissed)
> 
> Im so fuckin ready for this year
> 
> 12-4, habbening



Looked damn good. Can't wait for the season to start now.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Odds of them winning the NFC are at 14-1. Not bad betting odds if they can stay healthy this season imo.


those are pretty good odds.

i did not see the game but i read a few accounts and they were very mixed.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

I may have spoken far to quick on the packers O line making improvements.. but I sure do like peppers.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wooo sd looking good so far 

But these flags are crazy


Well I guess it's good sf finally scored a td but not with kap


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Our kicker seems to be an alcoholic.


----------



## Corazon

GenericMind said:


> Odds of them winning the NFC are at 14-1. Not bad betting odds if they can stay healthy this season imo.




Wow. Those aren't bad odds, considering they have an elite offensive coordinator.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wooo sd looking good so far


lol.loss.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

DrinksWithEvil said:


> But these flags are crazy



22 penalties per game compared to 12 last year. i really hope this is just a preseason thing.


----------



## neversickanymore

A Lot of injuries already for the packers.. our center and BJ raji look like they are gone for the season.. raji probably gone for good at this point.. ug, hope this does not keep up.


----------



## ArCi

MikeOekiM said:


> 22 penalties per game compared to 12 last year. i really hope this is just a preseason thing.



Oh man I thought it just seemed that way too me so I haven't said anything. But yeah if they keep it up in the regular season shit is going to be really hard to watch when you factor in the constant stoppage of play, and all of the commercials. We might be looking at 4 hours just to get through a 60 minute game. Pretty ridiculous


----------



## ArCi

Oh and lmao at Sam Bradford out for the season... How long is St. Louis going to keep this guy?? Seriously he's the reason there team hasn't done shit in the past 5 years... And he is also the reason the NFL re did the rookie contract deal



> Bradford already had the worst contract in the NFL thanks to being the first pick of the last NFL Draft under the old collective bargaining agreement (CBA). But now that deal looks even worse for the Rams.
> 
> Bradford will make $14 million this season, raising his career earnings to $65.1 million by the end of the year.
> 
> The Rams will owe Bradford another $13 million after that before he becomes a free agent following the 2015 season.
> 
> Now compare that with Cam Newton, the top pick in the very next draft (2011), the first under the new CBA with new rookie contract limits.
> 
> His original contract was worth just $22 million over four seasons, or about the same amount Bradford made in his first year in the NFL. The Panthers did recently pick up Newton's fifth-year option for $14.7 million.


----------



## subotai

cam newton is also sponsored by UnderArmor, has probably been getting paid to play since high school, and failed to win a playoff game last year so I dont really feel too bad for him


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

And he's a thief iirc


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Where is the damn college thread.  Without my pre-season ESPN infusion I am a bit lost =O


----------



## subotai

there's a couple different guys that I could say are my "favorite Eagle" atm

Brandon Boykin is right there, he just always makes plays and for a defense that is on the field a lot that is more important than being considered a "shut down" corner. I dont care if Aaron Rodgers drives 60 yards downfield on you, just keep him out of the endzone. Odds are the offense will get at least 3 points anyway. This doesnt happen without PLAYMAKERS, not just guys who can tackle someone after they make a catch. He is probably the one guy on the Eagles defense who I could see becoming All-Pro one day. It's just too bad he isnt 2-3 inches taller and has Earl Thomas playing behind him or everyone would be on his dick

LeSean McCoy, I dont even have to go into this. he's good, ask any fantasy draft attendee

but in all seriousness, and all sincerity, Jason Peters is the best player on this team, and easily one of the best players in the NFL. You don't hear much about him because he is an o-lineman, but that's exactly how you know he is so good: you dont hear much about him. There is universal praise for his combination of size and athleticism and he is one of the best run blockers in the game. Left Tackle is the most important position in the NFL, fuck a QB. 

Mark Sanchez is looking like Peyton Manning this season.

Nick Foles looked like Peyton Manning last season.

LeSean McCoy burst onto the scene 3 seasons ago

Mike Vick couldnt stay on the field during the "Dream Team" season

Chip Kelly is looking like an offensive genius


What's the constant here? 

Jason Peters

top 3 player in the NFL at any position IMO

1. Peyton Manning
2. Jason Peters
3. Earl Thomas

imo

jesus christ the Eagles could have had two of them on the same team.

The first time I see the Eagles run a screen play with Darren Sproles and he has Jason Peters and Evan Mathis running out in front of him....

my god, it's going to be a bloodbath

if this team loses to Jacksonville week 1 ill shave my head


----------



## lilczey

subotai said:


> there's a couple different guys that I could say are my "favorite Eagle" atm
> 
> Brandon Boykin is right there, he just always makes plays and for a defense that is on the field a lot that is more important than being considered a "shut down" corner. I dont care if Aaron Rodgers drives 60 yards downfield on you, just keep him out of the endzone. Odds are the offense will get at least 3 points anyway. This doesnt happen without PLAYMAKERS, not just guys who can tackle someone after they make a catch. He is probably the one guy on the Eagles defense who I could see becoming All-Pro one day. It's just too bad he isnt 2-3 inches taller and has Earl Thomas playing behind him or everyone would be on his dick
> 
> LeSean McCoy, I dont even have to go into this. he's good, ask any fantasy draft attendee
> 
> but in all seriousness, and all sincerity, Jason Peters is the best player on this team, and easily one of the best players in the NFL. You don't hear much about him because he is an o-lineman, but that's exactly how you know he is so good: you dont hear much about him. There is universal praise for his combination of size and athleticism and he is one of the best run blockers in the game. Left Tackle is the most important position in the NFL, fuck a QB.
> 
> Mark Sanchez is looking like Peyton Manning this season.
> 
> Nick Foles looked like Peyton Manning last season.
> 
> LeSean McCoy burst onto the scene 3 seasons ago
> 
> Mike Vick couldnt stay on the field during the "Dream Team" season
> 
> Chip Kelly is looking like an offensive genius
> 
> 
> What's the constant here?
> 
> Jason Peters
> 
> top 3 player in the NFL at any position IMO
> 
> 1. Peyton Manning
> 2. Jason Peters
> 3. Earl Thomas
> 
> imo
> 
> jesus christ the Eagles could have had two of them on the same team.
> 
> The first time I see the Eagles run a screen play with Darren Sproles and he has Jason Peters and Evan Mathis running out in front of him....
> 
> my god, it's going to be a bloodbath
> 
> if this team loses to Jacksonville week 1 ill shave my head


Shady is lookin great..

Brandon boykin is lookin great..

Mark Sanchez is lookin great..

This is foles year to make a bust a move.. 

No one in our division can touch us..

Chip is lookin like a offensive master.. 
The D was looking shitty but I'm thinkin they looked better last game.. 

It wud be fukin great if this was the year.. And so far I remain hopeful but it's still early


----------



## subotai

nah I still dont see it this year

pass rush isnt there yet

Nate Allen may still start at FS iirc

not this year

I said within 3 but not this year like a month ago. Im gonna narrow that down to next year

next year, the Eagles are winning the Super Bowl

Shady wins MVP and nobody GIVES A FUCK about DeSean Jackson

take his money and sign a free agent DE or FS

dont just sit on it like a heeb Jeffrey Lurie

Redskins --> worst team in NFL this year

hawwwwww yeaaahhhh

and change the uniforms damn


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Eagles 8-8 now that I think about it


----------



## subotai

well at least we can close this thread now

that would actually fit into my 2-year plan rather nicely

an 8-8 draft pick is far more valuable than a 12-4 pick


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Shim i think your eagles are going to do really well this season. Im betting they lose in the second round.


----------



## lilczey

Yeah 8 and 8 is what everyone is saying on the radio


----------



## ArCi

Wes Welker suspended for 4 games after testing positive for MDMA shortly after the Kentucky Derby.

Lmao it all makes sense now.

The funny thing is he is trying to deny it so bad

Beating the shit out of your wife - 2 games
PED's - 4 games
MDMA usage - 4 games
Owner DWI, possession of rx painkillers that aren't his, and fuck ton of cash - 6 games

Smoking marijuana - 16 games


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## lilczey

GenericMind said:


>


Saved


----------



## GenericMind

Just got this done an hour ago. NOW I'm ready for the season.


----------



## alasdairm

^ seriously? where is it?

nice!

alasdair


----------



## cj

lilczey said:


> Yeah 8 and 8 is what everyone is saying on the radio



I'm predicting 11-5 division championship and NFC championship game appearance.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> ^ seriously? where is it?
> 
> nice!
> 
> alasdair



Yeah I thought it came out pretty good. It's on my right shoulder.


----------



## lilczey

crimsonjunk said:


> I'm predicting 11-5 division championship and NFC championship game appearance.


Mah man

Birdgang!!!


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Yeah I thought it came out pretty good. It's on my right shoulder.


props. you're (as we know) a fan.

dwe, where's your chargers tattoo?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ima get one on my calf like lt 

My dad has one too


----------



## alasdairm

you're all mouth and no trousers.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

When I have cash to blow I will

Why not it's a legit tat


----------



## GenericMind

I'm going to be getting the old standing buffalo logo on the other shoulder eventually.


----------



## alasdairm

it seems silly to start a separate thread for fantasy discussion, right?

week 1!

i have two decisions to make:

1. start jordy nelson against the seahawks d? on my bench are maclin, wayne, smith (bal), stills and latimer. i am leaning towards starting him but maclin and wayne are both tempting.

2. pierre thomas or fred jackson. leaning towards jackson against that bears d but i'm in a ppr league so thomas is tempting...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'd obviously go with Jackson but I'm biased. There are a few reasons I think that though.

1. Last season the Bears posted the 4th worst run defense of every team in every season of the past 10 years. They may have improved some, but you don't go 316th out of 320 one year and then turn into world beaters.

2. The Bills are going to be a run-heavy offense yet again. Even though he's now 33 I expect Freddie to still get as many carries as he has been getting in prior seasons. The reason for that is the coach has recently hinted that they plan to get Spiller touches in other ways, like kick returns.

3. EJ Manuel is still a huge question mark, and most Bills fans think he's in for a terrible season. If he falters come Sunday you can expect a really heavy reliance on the run game.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep - i hear all that and that's why i'm leaning jackson.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

well so much for seattle coming out slow after the bowl win.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I dislike seattle and i have an aversion for all these monikers people have come up with for them 
Beast mode
Legion of boom
12th man

Stfu already


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> 1. start jordy nelson against the seahawks d? on my bench are maclin, wayne, smith (bal), stills and latimer. i am leaning towards starting him but maclin and wayne are both tempting.


nelson is a stud and you have to start your studs. so i started him. 9 catches for 83 yards and 10.55 points. not great but just short of his projection.


alasdairm said:


> 2. pierre thomas or fred jackson. leaning towards jackson against that bears d but i'm in a ppr league so thomas is tempting...


i knew drafting ellington that he was a risk but my hopes were sky high. now it looks like he's not even going to play week 1 because of his foot 

looks like this decision is made. i start jackdon and thomas and maclin or wayne at flex.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

lmao Antonio Brown just kicked Cleveland's punter in the face trying to hurdle over him

Probably the greatest thing I have ever witnessed in sports. That dude got wrecked hahaha


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wow Jacksonville
Pats looking strong


----------



## Kenickie

gnashing teeth, drinking whiskey

atlanta delenda est


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Shoulda started Ryan


----------



## cj

Eagles had me worried in the first half but we got it together. Chips a good coach I have faith. The rest of the division has looked like shit which helps.


----------



## Methox23

ArCi said:


> lmao Antonio Brown just kicked Cleveland's punter in the face trying to hurdle over him
> 
> Probably the greatest thing I have ever witnessed in sports. That dude got wrecked hahaha


----------



## Kenickie

we really love each other a lot. i wish i could get the whole conversation, but iPhones.


*NSFW*: 










eta:
PB brother: That doesn't sound like a friend?
Keni: No no no, this is him being a nice person. The best he can do. I'll do the same later.
PB brother: Doesn't seem nice?
Keni: We're not nice people.




I've missed football season so much!


----------



## ArCi

Methox23 said:


>



ahahahahahaha

it's beautiful


----------



## GenericMind

lmao kung fu kick. Best play of week 1.


----------



## ArCi

The fact is was the punter who got kicked in the face makes it so much better too

that could be play of the year. it's gonna be hard to top that lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


> Probably the greatest thing I have ever witnessed in sports.



Agreed.  Antonio Brown is now my favorite player of all time.

Suck it, Ken.  PB's brother sounds like a bitch.  At least you can pull for the falcons now until December.  Cuz, you know, you're literally the only falcons/saints fan that has ever walked the earth.


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> The fact is was the punter who got kicked in the face makes it so much better too



The only better play I've seen was last season when a punter turned to head toward a returner that broke through and was heading for a touchdown. Someone sit him so hard it broke his collarbone, jaw, and I think knocked out some teeth. Can't remember what teams were playing though.


----------



## kytnism

in..com..plete! *clap clap..clap clap clap*

in..com..plete!

another victorious game for my broncos... and in the first half, manning (yeah yeah) scoring three touchdowns... my gosh.

its an awesome beginning to the football season. preseasons and now THIS.

"i got my spine, i got my orange crush" 

...kytnism...


----------



## lilczey

The eagles really did have me worried...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I was really pulling for the jags too


----------



## GenericMind

Wow the Ravens just cut Ray Rice.


----------



## MikeOekiM

that falcons game... had to be in my top 3 favorite games of all time. matt ryan was flawless against a saints D that was supposed to be great this year. offense has never looked so good, this is what shoulda been last year without the injuries for sure. harry douglas and devin hester both more than make up for tony gonzalez and our RBs even looked great (antone smith and devonte freeman > steven jackson and jacquizz rodgers). 

defense allowed a lot of points, but had two huge turnovers so i aint even mad at them. the two 50 yard + game tying and winning field goals by matt bryant were a little to intense for me. i don't think he's ever missed a single clutch field goal since joining the falcons he's sucha beast, i was just thinking one of these times he's got to miss it but nope.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

AB for play of the year (so far)!


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wow Jacksonville
> Pats looking strong


Lmao




kytnism said:


> its an awesome beginning to the football season. preseasons and now THIS.
> 
> "i got my spine, i got my orange crush"
> 
> ...kytnism...


Hell yeah


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Haha another monday night FAIL by san diego


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> that falcons game... had to be in my top 3 favorite games of all time. matt ryan was flawless against a saints D that was supposed to be great this year. offense has never looked so good, this is what shoulda been last year without the injuries for sure. harry douglas and devin hester both more than make up for tony gonzalez and our RBs even looked great (antone smith and devonte freeman > steven jackson and jacquizz rodgers).
> 
> defense allowed a lot of points, but had two huge turnovers so i aint even mad at them. the two 50 yard + game tying and winning field goals by matt bryant were a little to intense for me. i don't think he's ever missed a single clutch field goal since joining the falcons he's sucha beast, i was just thinking one of these times he's got to miss it but nope.



i want to hug you so bad right now.  it was amazing.  we got holes in our defense, but our offense has so many damn weapons that it's just stupid.  we're going to give up points, but we're going to score a lot.  the 10 penalties was the only other cause for concern.  rise up, bitches.


----------



## GenericMind

> Tim Graham ‏@ByTimGraham
> 
> I'm told tentative agreement has been reached between the Bills and the Pegulas and an official announcement should come today.



Wooooo! 

That's who every Bills fan wanted, for anyone that doesn't know. He already owns the Buffalo Sabres. People are already calling him the Savior of Buffalo sports.


----------



## GenericMind

Methox23 said:


>


----------



## ArCi

hahahaha


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> That's who every Bills fan wanted, for anyone that doesn't know. He already owns the Buffalo Sabres. People are already calling him the Savior of Buffalo sports.


that means they'll stay in buffalo? that's great news for bills fans.

i agree with you that the bills are on the up. all franchises ebb and flow and i think the future is bright for the bills.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

alasdairm said:


> i think the future is bright for the bills.



nah


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> that means they'll stay in buffalo? that's great news for bills fans.
> 
> i agree with you that the bills are on the up. all franchises ebb and flow and i think the future is bright for the bills.
> 
> alasdair



Yep, zero chance Pegula moves the team. He already owns the Sabres and has made some huge commercial development investments in downtown Buffalo. He's basically just made himself THE guy in Buffalo.




ChickenScratch said:


> nah



Watch and weep.


----------



## China Rider

well week one reminded me of my first day in 8th grade where i had my penis tip and neck cut off by a buzz saw thanks to some careless punk

only fuck did it emotionally bury me, i wish i had excuses and shit

anyone fan who treats this league like it's all about 'my team won, yours lost, you suck, blah blah blah'

should take a walk with me to the buzz saw hall


----------



## subotai

im sick of the Ray Rice thing. black couples fight each other all the time because the chicks get physical. that's why there is so many domestic violence cases involving them

I hope he gets reinstated and tears shit up en route to an MVP season lol

this is seriously such white outrage over nothing

"omg he struck a female, bury him"

as if you've never wanted to fucking backhand a chick? then she takes a swing at you and you do what youve been trained to do, react without thinking. Id want to physically assault anyone who released serious news statements through instagram as well

so he connected with her face a little bit, turns out Ray Rice is a strong dude. he could probably knock any one of us out punching through the elevator. 

im just not a fan of throwing the book at someone over incidents that took place over a timespan of seconds and involved copious amounts of alcohol

he had a bad fucking night, I dont recall hearing a damn thing about Ray Rice before this.

I dont think the Ravens are going to give back the Super Bowl ring he helped them get

I think most people who visited Revel Casino in Atlantic City probably wanted to punch someone by the end of the night. Place doesn't even exist anymore.

ive never seen such a non-issue blow up this bad

the wife openly said they made a mistake and want it to go away

so society does what it does best and completely ignores that in an attempt to find someone to blame because they think they are doing the right thing yet know nothing about the actual situation


----------



## ChickenScratch

^^^that's good white trash right there.


----------



## subotai

nah dude that's just the honest to god truth. 

this isnt an issue, and he got kicked out of the league.

now, he'll probably be able to get back in albeit for a different team

Ray Rice to Philly, and it's fuckin... OVERRRRR

omg this should happen so bad. omg darren sproles, ray rice, and shady on the same team

omg i think i just had a stroke. that would be the greatest and most versatile 3 headed monster of all time and Philly is not far from Baltimore so he wouldnt have to move his family

you know he enjoys a trip to AC every once in a while haha all I think of are those commericals "DONT GO TO BALLY's OR CEASER's". 

yeah go to Revel and see where Ray Rice got crucified like Neegus Christ

Ray Lewis fucking killed a guy (excuse me, allegedly aka probably killed a guy) and he is going to be first ballot hall of famer

now how does THAT make sense?


----------



## alasdairm

only in football would people throw a hissy-fit about new england recording a signal years ago but stick up for a guy who decked a chick...

roll on week 2.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

you guys dont understand the racial aspect of this and I dont really need to bring up how I personally feel about it but seriously

it's what they do. 

same reason nobody cared about Mike Vick fighting dogs except white females

it's just what they do

same reason they all start their own record labels with money

its just what they do

and im racist , whatever. Rodney King (only the biggest african american martyr of all time) used a portion of his settlement money to form a rap label which failed horribly. 

again, this is white media outrage over something that isnt even that uncommon in black neighborhoods

in a league ran by white owners who pay a white politician to play God with these player's personal lives. I dont give a fuck what they do off the field, that's what we have a legal system for. I think the players are held to a high enough standard considering we rip apart decisions made by them in milliseconds both on and off the field and are willing to call for people's jobs with no hesitation.

people only care about Ray Rice until he cant score touchdowns anymore, why should he care what any of you think ever.

and just so im not skirting the main argument here.

women want equality until they realize that includes negative aspects of equality too. Shouldnt have been talkin shit imo

I would never strike a female unprovoked, and it would take a lot to provoke me, but I cant sit here and say violence never solved any of life's problems


----------



## One Thousand Words

The two week ban initially was embarrassing. Potentially season ending ban now is just as terrible. It's not like he didn't admit to knocking her out to the owners from the get go.

Black, white or shades of Kung fu, you don't hit your wife, no matter how small she says your dick is. He should have copped a proper ban from the beginning then be made to serve as a role model against domestic violence. 

Natural justice should be he serves half a season ban, finds a new team and any future sponsors run a country mile before they get a wife beater to endorse their product.


----------



## neversickanymore

China Rider said:


> well week one reminded me of my first day in 8th grade where i had my penis tip and neck cut off by a buzz saw thanks to some careless punk






Are the viqueens going to stomp the patsy this week?


----------



## MikeOekiM

subotai said:


> im sick of the Ray Rice thing. black couples fight each other all the time because the chicks get physical. that's why there is so many domestic violence cases involving them
> 
> I hope he gets reinstated and tears shit up en route to an MVP season lol
> 
> this is seriously such white outrage over nothing
> 
> "omg he struck a female, bury him"
> 
> as if you've never wanted to fucking backhand a chick? then she takes a swing at you and you do what youve been trained to do, react without thinking. Id want to physically assault anyone who released serious news statements through instagram as well
> 
> so he connected with her face a little bit, turns out Ray Rice is a strong dude. he could probably knock any one of us out punching through the elevator.
> 
> im just not a fan of throwing the book at someone over incidents that took place over a timespan of seconds and involved copious amounts of alcohol
> 
> he had a bad fucking night, I dont recall hearing a damn thing about Ray Rice before this.
> 
> I dont think the Ravens are going to give back the Super Bowl ring he helped them get
> 
> I think most people who visited Revel Casino in Atlantic City probably wanted to punch someone by the end of the night. Place doesn't even exist anymore.
> 
> ive never seen such a non-issue blow up this bad
> 
> the wife openly said they made a mistake and want it to go away
> 
> so society does what it does best and completely ignores that in an attempt to find someone to blame because they think they are doing the right thing yet know nothing about the actual situation



Paul George's sentiments exactly

"Paul George took to Twitter to defend recently suspended NFL running back Ray Rice and then quickly apologized after deleted the tweet.
We'll give George credit for not claiming his account was hacked, but there is no defending his early morning tweet. "I don't condone hittin women or think it's coo BUT if SHE ain't trippin then I ain't trippin.. Lets keep it movin lol let that man play," George said via his Twitter account (@Yg_Trece). "If you in a relationship and a woman hit you first and attacking YOU.. Then you obviously ain't beatin HER. Homie made A bad choice! #StayUp." George later deleted the tweets and added an apology, but it's going to take some time (and probably more apologizing) until he lives this one down."


----------



## ArCi

> Minnesota Vikings star running back Adrian Peterson has been indicted by a Montgomery County, Texas, grand jury on charges of reckless or negligent injury to a child and a warrant has been issued for his arrest. The team deactivated him for Sunday's home game against the Patriots.



Damn

ap just had his 2 year old son killed last year from some guy beating him to death. Was not expecting this


----------



## neversickanymore

Shit, do i stick with the viqueens or flip to the pats?

Spanking his child with a "tree branch"   the old now you done it kido, thats right go cut a switch so I can beat you with it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yeeeeee chargers baby


----------



## Droppersneck

Dammit Dew I wanted you to have that stupid cow avatar for a week but it looks like you win


----------



## neversickanymore

I got killed this week in predictions, but my real money games came off nice.  Thank god the pack rallied back.  Hats off to the chargers.


----------



## alasdairm

Droppersneck said:


> Dammit Dew I wanted you to have that stupid cow avatar for a week but it looks like you win


it's a season-long bet. he doesn't win anything.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> Are the viqueens going to stomp the patsy this week?



NFL/Patriots conspiracy to keep AP out of the game this week imo.

10 bucks says he'll be cleared to play right before the Vikings v. Bills game.


----------



## neversickanymore

GenericMind said:


> NFL/Patriots conspiracy to keep AP out of the game this week imo.
> 
> 10 bucks says he'll be cleared to play right before the Vikings v. Bills game.



Im sure as hell going to keep an eye on this prediction cause it makes allot of sense really.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> it's a season-long bet. he doesn't win anything.
> 
> alasdair


i win mine and his bet


----------



## GenericMind

A) I'm mad I didn't make my usual bet with alasdair over the Bills & Pats because I think we have a good chance of splitting with them this season.

B) I can't remember who the chargers fan is here but I'm going to the game next week and I think the Bills defense is going to crush Rivers.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol just like the Super Bowl champions with the best d did yesterday ?


----------



## GenericMind

Who said Seattle had the best defense this season?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Everyone was saying the announcers were even saying and how everyone saying were gona get crushed 
Baahah


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i win mine and his bet


the bet was regular season record you idiot: the bet

you just show, yet again, why you know nothing about football, dwe. talking about one early season win like your team just won the superbowl. it was a solid win for sure but there are 14 games to go. let's see what happens.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Everyone was saying the announcers were even saying and how everyone saying were gona get crushed
> Baahah



Everyone said the same thing about the Bears when the Bills beat them in Chicago.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Okay so 

I bet we best u at ur home 

Dumb ass Ali

Me and him had a different bet dumb ass


----------



## alasdairm

^ you write like a 12 year old so it's hard to know what you're talking about most of the time.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No ur just a dumbass


----------



## alasdairm

^ q.e.d

roll on week 3. can the chargers get a win on the road in buffalo, dwe?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Okay so
> 
> I bet we best u at ur home



I'll take that bet. What are the stakes?


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider's brother is probably pissed after the ending of that rams vs bucs game. 10 second run off after injured player when they woulda been able to go for the spike and game winner.

disappointed about falcons game but at the same time bengals were 8-0 at home last year and without jake matthews the o-line looks terrible. hopefully he can play this thursday or we can at least get past bucs without him then he comes back next game.

the defense is still without a sack though 8(


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> I'll take that bet. What are the stakes?


3 day avatar bet


----------



## alasdairm

3 whole days? you really have a lot of faith in your team, dwe.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Not a fan of the bills logo


And wow rivers/gates best qb to te duo in nfl
History


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Not a fan of the bills logo


if your team wins than a total non-issue. you don't have much faith in your team, dwe.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> And wow rivers/gates best qb to te duo in nfl
> History


nope. one of the best? sure.

john elway and shannon sharpe had something like 45 touchdowns and *2 superbowls*.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Disregarding super bowls 

Sd duo is better


----------



## cj

I can't believe the eagles pulled that game out! I'm still pumped 2 hours later.


----------



## neversickanymore

wow i wrote that off just like i wrote off the bears.. would have wrote off the pack as well if my blood was not green and gold.   Very nice weekend of football I say


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Not a fan of the bills logo



Please. I had to have a Patriots logo for a whole week last season. There's zero chance you could feel more pain than that if you know my feelings about the Patriots.

3 days it is. IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Word 

I had to wear it for a month iirc


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Disregarding super bowls
> 
> Sd duo is better


your comments are moronic.

disregarding the fact that they have more money, rich people are just the same as poor people...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

I scooped this rite up...

Date & Time	Favorite	Spread	Underdog
9/21 1:00 ET	At Detroit	-1	Green Bay


----------



## GenericMind

Did you want to do the same bet as last year alasdair? I win if the Bills/Patriots split and you win if the Patriots sweep?


----------



## alasdairm

sure thing.

unlike dwe, i believe my team will win.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

*IT'S ON MOFO*i


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> sure thing.
> 
> unlike dwe, i believe my team will win.
> 
> alasdair


Lol i always know my Team will win


----------



## neversickanymore

I still think you two should make out  and get it over with already.


----------



## GenericMind

Vegas line keeps trending towards a Bills victory. People must be betting on the Bills.

Line opened at -1 Buffalo on Monday. It's up to -2.5 now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Baha rivers is going to pick your secondary apart


----------



## GenericMind

If he even has time to throw. The Bills have one of the best defensive lines in the league. Probably top 3.

Conversely, the Chargers' defensive is pretty average. I don't see how they're going to stop Sammy Watkins, CJ Spiller, Freddie Jackson, Robert Woods, and Mike Williams from scoring.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Now with a healthy Ingram and freeney along with a new set of cbs we were doing much better


----------



## GenericMind

Is Ingram fully healthy?


----------



## GenericMind

Just checked the AFCE division win vegas odds we were talking about a few weeks ago. Odds are down from 9.5-to-1 when I placed my bet to 4.5-to-1 for the Bills to take it. They actually have better odds than Miami(6-to-1) and the Jets(9-to-1) now. Patriots still favorites at 1-to-3 odds.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> Is Ingram fully healthy?


yes 

We have been way better with pas rush with Ingram healthy as it shows in the last few games of last year and the first couple games of this season 

I mean c'mon we lost to a 10-4 arizona team at there home by one point then pretty much schooled last years champions


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol san diego has zero superbowl wins. 

The only time they play really well is at home, and seeing as they aren't going to have a better record than denver, their playoff games (if they make it) will be on the road. Lol just be grateful they dont have playoff games on monday nights. How embarrassing that would be for a chargers fan. 

GM-

I think its entirely possible for the Bills to win the afc east, even likely. Its yet to be seen how they'll play ne and ny, but i bet they keep pace with NE, which should make the last game of the season very interesting. 

As for Denver this week, im dreading the game. Although i think its entirely possible to win, its not going to be easy. Hopefully denver can come out and put points on the board right away, to shut that fucking crowd up. Wes welker should be playing too.


----------



## ArCi

Welker is going to be a vegetable after his next concussion


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ummmmmmm Arci

Didint we beat philly,Denver ,chiefs,bengals (undefeated at home until us) last year oh and Dallas (eh)

So plz tell me
How we suck on the road


----------



## alasdairm

^ and the chargers lost to the titans, raiders, redskins and dolphins. real power list there.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Still we best some of the toughest teams on the road 

So it's nullified

Also led the league in time of possession and top 5 in offense


----------



## alasdairm

san diego has no superbowls. so it's nullified.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ummmmmmm Arci
> 
> Didint we beat philly,Denver ,chiefs,bengals (undefeated at home until us) last year oh and Dallas (eh)
> 
> So plz tell me
> How we suck on the road



what ?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

U heard me

Dan Marino never had a ring ali


----------



## ArCi

I never said anything about the chargers, idk what you're talking about


----------



## lilczey

Howa bout dem birds Yo?!?!?  :D


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Dan Marino never had a ring ali


that's why he sucks 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ArCi said:


> what ?


I get you and pinkey mixed up

Same humor etc


----------



## ArCi

Damn devin hester is a beast. 50 yd punt return.. sucks that it didn't count

and then forces a fumble to get the ball back for the offense


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol. Tampa


----------



## ArCi

Wow Devin Hester just broke the record for most return td's

He's doing everything this game


----------



## neversickanymore

DId you guys see the over under for the pack lions  53.    I just added a parley packers w the points and the under.

I also took the under in the denver seattle game at 48.5


----------



## MikeOekiM

ArCi said:


> Wow Devin Hester just broke the record for most return td's
> 
> He's doing everything this game



yeah dude is a beast. he's really taking our offense to the next level as our #4 WR with all the 4 WR sets we're doing. It's hilarious how Hester didnt catch a single pass for the Bears last year, and in an interview after the game he basically said cutler sucks and ryan actually spreads the ball around to everyone no matter if you're Julio Jones or an undrafted free agent.

And Jake Matthews back, I know it was the bucs, but they kept showing highlights of awesome blocks by him all game. we definitely needed him last game.

hopefully harry douglas is fine, good thing we have 9 days off now.


----------



## neversickanymore

Cutler is and always will be a looser


----------



## GenericMind

Man Matt Ryan and Julio Jones are turning out to be the picks of the draft for me. They're tearing it up.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i loved the deon high step, i cried tears of joy.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bucks are possibly the worst team in the nfl don't get to happy


----------



## GenericMind

Not looking good for your Chargers this Sunday bud. Ingram has been ruled out. Keenan Allen, Addae, and Attaochu are questionable.

That's not counting the two Olinemen that just returned after not practicing all week. Even if they play they're not going to be 100%. Bills Dline is going to feast on Rivers.


----------



## neversickanymore

I wonder if I should flip flop on that game  I think im going to..


----------



## GenericMind

I think the Bills are going to crush the Chargers on Sunday and force people to start taking them seriously.

34-17 Bills.


----------



## alasdairm

i think i'm going to start jackson over ellington...

i hope the bills cream the chargers.

cream chargers. lol.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

All signs point to a big run game from the Bills this week. But I thought the same last week and Jackson barely touched the ball, so who knows.

Chargers are average at stopping the run, and the weather Sunday is calling for 20mph winds and scattered thunder storms so both teams might be forced to run more than pass. Definite advantage for the Bills.


----------



## subotai

chargers always start hot, play lifeless until like week 14 or so, then get hot at the end of the season

both teams need to control the ball or they will lose. Sd does it in a different way then Buf, and I see Antonio Gates having another big game. 

is the disparity between the Bills and chargers defense really that much different than the one between EJ Manuel and Phillip Rivers?

Chargers - 20
Bills - 17

how I see it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I was reading the bills forums and one of the posters said this i lot spit out my beer 

Facts like Manuel's quarterbacking this season has been essentially as good as Rivers, the Bills are scoring more points and giving up fewer points than the Chargers, the Bills have better receivers and better running backs than the Chargers, and the Bills have a better defensive line than the Chargers. 


So fuckin funny


----------



## alasdairm

let's compare rivers and manuel then...

*qb rating*
rivers 100.4
manuel 95.4
rivers has the edge but that's only a 5% difference. not much.

*completion percentage*
rivers 67.1
manuel 66.7
that's a difference of 0.5%. a wash.

*yards*
rivers 522
manuel 375
rivers has the edge, but...

*yards per attempt*
rivers 7.2
manuel 7.8
manuel is the more efficient passer.

*tds*
rivers 4
manuel 2
rivers has the edge.

*ints*
rivers 1
manuel 1
wash.

*rushing*
rivers 27/0
manuel 25/1
manuel has the edge.

*fumbles*
rivers 3
manuel 0
manuel has the edge.

i know you'll laugh and give some subjective, knee-jerk reaction, dwe but they're closer than you might think.

on points, the chargers have scored 47 and given up 39 (net 8) while the bills have scored 52 and given up 30 (net 22) so *they're better than the chargers in all three scoring categories*.

on receiving, the chargers are averaging 257 yards a game, the bills 184.5. chargers win. on rushing, the chargers are averaging 76.5 ypg, the bills 153ypg. *the bills win*.

finally, d-line. the chargers have 4 sacks and 76 tackles, the bills have 6 sacks and 98 tackles. *the bills definitely win that one*.

so laugh all you want - it's only funny if you're not aware of what's actually happening.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Plz bare in mind what teams we played 

A 10-4 Arizona in Arizona and the Super Bowl champions who destroyed Denver


----------



## alasdairm

you're funny, dwe. these teams are always tough opponents when you need them to be and no challenge at all when that suits you too...

the bills have beaten chicago - hardly a pushover. and the dolphins - a top 10 defense (yards per game, better than both the seahawks and the cardinals D).

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We shall see


----------



## cj

I don't ever pick west coast teams with early east coast games. Bills 28 chargers 14


----------



## subotai

Chargers have played the Cardinals and Seahawks so far

Bills have played the Bears and Dolphins

i'll let you guys fill in the blanks on which is the tougher defenses of the group

wow actually read the 2nd post, that is rich alasdair. claiming miami has a better D than Seattle and Arizona

obviously we're on different wavelengths here


----------



## ChickenScratch

dew melts the fuck out of ali

It's actually pretty funny


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> Chargers have played the Cardinals and Seahawks so far
> 
> Bills have played the Bears and Dolphins
> 
> i'll let you guys fill in the blanks on which is the tougher defenses of the group
> 
> wow actually read the 2nd post, that is rich alasdair. claiming miami has a better D than Seattle and Arizona
> 
> obviously we're on different wavelengths here



The Bears were the 2nd ranked scoring offense in the entire league last season behind the alltime record-breaking Broncos and the Bills beat them in their own house. Matt Forte was the #2 RB last season with over 1,300 yards. The Bills held them to only 20 points, which will probably only happen a handful of times for the rest of the season. The Dolphins are ranked top 10 in defense so far this year, who just crushed the Patriots. Not exactly easy teams to beat. Did you see what the Bears just did to the Niners?

The Bills Dline is arguably the best in the entire NFL. Definitely top 3. I don't know what makes you think the Cards and Seahawks defense is in a different category than the Bills'. Last season the Bills were ranked 2nd in sacks, 4th in interceptions, and 4th in passing yards per game given up.

West Coast teams travelling to play early East coast games have a 33% lower win rate than they do when playing on the West Coast. The last time the Chargers came to Buffalo they lost, and that was to a far inferior Bills team than this year's Bills team. The Chargers aren't going to know what hit them. I'll be there tomorrow, in the stands with the 2 dozen people from our party bus, screaming my head off until Rivers' ears bleed.


----------



## ChickenScratch

tl; did not


----------



## GenericMind

ITT: football


----------



## ChickenScratch

You chompers go on some serious rants up in this piece.  Buncha god damn experts


----------



## GenericMind

Football is srs bizniz


----------



## ChickenScratch

I like when stupid kenicke goes on hipster football rants


----------



## JackiePeyton

NBA NBA NBA
I wait


----------



## ChickenScratch

please don't ruin this board too you fucking bitch.


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> claiming miami has a better D than Seattle and Arizona
> 
> obviously we're on different wavelengths here


well, if that was what i said maybe. except that's not what i said at all.

it's right there in black and white and i'll quote it for you again here:





			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> the dolphins - a top 10 defense (*yards per game*, better than both the seahawks and the cardinals D)



here are the actual numbers for *yards per game* for the season to date:

miami 315
seattle 316
san diego 345.5

in this regard. miami is better than san diego and seattle. that's a simple fact.

are there other metrics which place this conversation in a different light? sure? how about points per game where it goes san diego, seattle, miami.

i _explicitly_ stated yards per game so i don't know why you're trying to twist what i am saying.

my post was a simple retort to dwe's knee-jerk, football-moron message designed to demonstrate that, when you take a closer look, a claim like "_Manuel's quarterbacking this season has been essentially as good as River_" is more true than he would like to believe.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

I thought you didn't post on weekends, brother Ali


----------



## subotai

the NFL is more about the ebb and flow of the season than stats to be honest

I just dont see the Bills starting 3-0, and if I really cared that much about a Bills / Chargers game, Im sure I could find a bunch of quasi-relevant stats to support my claim. Not to mention, using any stats from last season as justification for something happening against a specific team this season is laughable. If Kiko Alonso was playing I'd be all for the Bills, but I'm still under the impression that EJ Manuel will have a few shitty games this year and I just see the Chargers following the same trend every year.

we shall see, and the funny part is, I'm really not worried about 2 AFC teams that probably both wont make the playoffs when it's all said and done anyway. 

I hope Bryce Brown runs for 200 yards and the bills kick 5 field goals and lose 17-15

the Bills D line might be too aggressive for it's own good, I see Woodhead gashing them for some sizeable screen play yards. Only takes 1 or two turnovers to change the game as well.

EJ Manuel will throw a few pick-sixes this year, im telling you


----------



## GenericMind

I'm looking forward to coming here on Monday and pointing out how wrong you were.

The Bills Dline is much less aggressive this year under Shwartz. Danny Woodhead probably won't make it through the whole game before getting injured.


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> Not to mention, using any stats from last season as justification for something happening against a specific team this season is laughable.


it would be, if that was what i had done.

but i didn't.

so it's not.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Who is subtai's team anyway?


----------



## ArCi

Philly


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Passing	Cmp	Att	Yds	TDs
Philip Rivers	49	73	522	4
Rushing	Car	Yds	Avg	TDs
Ryan Mathews	23	71	3.1	1
Danny Woodhead	14	37	2.6	0
Receiving	Rec	Yds	Avg	TDs
Antonio Gates	13	177	13.6	3
Keenan Allen	10	92	9.2	0
Eddie Royal	8	89	11.1	0
Malcom Floyd	4	50	12.5	1
COMPLETE STATS
BUFFALO BILLS	 
Passing	Cmp	Att	Yds	TDs
EJ Manuel	32	48	375	2
Rushing	Car	Yds	Avg	TDs
C.J. Spiller	27	122	4.5	0
Fred Jackson	19	85	4.5	0
Receiving	Rec	Yds	Avg	TDs
Sammy Watkins	11	148	13.5	1
Robert Woods	5	83	16.6	0
Fred Jackson	5	40	8	0
Mike Williams	3	39	13	0


----------



## neversickanymore

Should be a great day of football today.  Whipping up a kind spread of caprese, barbecued meatballs, habanero cheddar, jarlsberg, dry salami, crackers, and I picked a a spider role and some yellow fin sashimi as sustenance for the games.  

GO PACK GO


----------



## ArCi

Aaron Rodgers is 9-1 against the lions


Need megatron to have like a 200 yd game to even have a chance. I have faith though... Should be a fun game to watch.. going to be a lot of passing


----------



## alasdairm

what's your point dwe?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hmmm bills looking flat pats losing to the raiders 


Good day so far


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol gm get that charger avatar rdy

I doubt u come back 

Eat your own words rivers picking you apart just like I said 

Good day at the sports bar


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ahhahah gm in won't quote your posts on here on your bills forums


But u guys got spammed even with injured starters lol get that Bolt on your avatar


----------



## neversickanymore

Lions defense simply won that game.  Green bay D looked good as well.  I nailed the under on that game and am happy I laid a separate bet un just the under to cover what I lost.


----------



## subotai

the chargers are terrible Dwe its called playing down to your competition. teams do it all the time.

most teams just dont have EJ Manuel at QB. dude does nothing for me.

I feel like the Eagles game was fixed to go their way. it was just like call after call against the Redskins. 

the fan in me says the Redskins just blew it though

Cody Parkey 4 Prez


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol gm get that charger avatar rdy
> 
> I doubt u come back
> 
> Eat your own words rivers picking you apart just like I said
> 
> Good day at the sports bar



I won't come back? I've been a member of these boards for almost a decade you cocksmoker.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dude are u serious admit u were wrong and got worked with our 3rd strings rbs

We ran all over u don't be bitter 
We are the better team according to your forums

I ment ur team come baxk when in posted that gm

But c'mon Man U were taLking mad shit before the game lol

Now u can't speak ?


Btw nice avatar


Two bets in a row I win


----------



## alasdairm

sorry, gm. the only thing worse than losing is losing to dwe...

and fred jackson is sitting on my bench with 19 points 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

^Yeah it was a tough game. I can barely talk right now, my throat is shot. Was still a fun game to go to. Weather ended up actually quite nice compared to what they were predicting. Looking forward to going into Houston next week and getting things back on track.



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Dude are u serious admit u were wrong and got worked with our 3rd strings rbs
> 
> We ran all over u don't be bitter
> We are the better team according to your forums
> 
> I ment ur team come baxk when in posted that gm
> 
> But c'mon Man U were taLking mad shit before the game lol
> 
> Now u can't speak ?
> 
> 
> Btw nice avatar
> 
> 
> Two bets in a row I win



I don't mind saying the Chargers were the better team today. There are very few teams I don't hate in the league and the Chargers are one(Broncos and Packers being the others). But that doesn't mean their fans can't be morons. Like you.

Your RBs ran all over the Bills? The Chargers got 87 total rushing yards today.

The Bills beat themselves. They had 11 penalties for over 100 yards and the offense failed to capitalize after the defense stopped the Chargers several times in the 3rd and 4th quarters.

Your team's ability is no way a reflection of your knowledge about football. Acting like you're some kind of football genius by winning two friendly bets on an internet is stupid.


----------



## subotai

ew that 2pt conversion from Manning to Thomas was unstoppable

I think the Broncos win the SB this year, and id really be ok with that.:

my SB prediction

Broncos over Saints

next year 

Eagles over Whogivesafuck

and im flippin a truck if that happens. preferably one with car insurance so I dont feel as bad


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> ^Yeah it was a tough game. I can barely talk right now, my throat is shot. Was still a fun game to go to. Weather ended up actually quite nice compared to what they were predicting. Looking forward to going into Houston next week and getting things back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind saying the Chargers were the better team today. There are very few teams I don't hate in the league and the Chargers are one(Broncos and Packers being the others). But that doesn't mean their fans can't be morons. Like you.
> 
> Your RBs ran all over the Bills? The Chargers got 87 total rushing yards today.
> 
> The Bills beat themselves. They had 11 penalties for over 100 yards and the offense failed to capitalize after the defense stopped the Chargers several times in the 3rd and 4th quarters.
> 
> Your team's ability is no way a reflection of your knowledge about football. Acting like you're some kind of football genius by winning two friendly bets on an internet is stupid.


Brown had a career day rushing 

And he is third string 

And like I said rivers would dismantle the bills 

Fun game though


----------



## GenericMind

Brown had a career day with 62 yards on 31 carries? That's 2 yards per carry lmao. Literally nobody that knows anything about football would brag about that performance.


----------



## GenericMind

That ties Brown with Matt Cassel as the 140th most effective rusher in the league so far.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Your team's ability is no way a reflection of your knowledge about football. Acting like you're some kind of football genius by winning two friendly bets on an internet is stupid.


qft.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

It'd be different if he had any kind of analysis or insight other than "chargers rule!"


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dude look at your avatar

U guys got wrecked we had no Matthews or wood head or Ingram or our starting center !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I was all over your boards the whole game and everyone was saying we are clearly the better team  and rivers is a real qb unlike ej

Gm all u talk about is how the bills are the next champions and how this player is so Goood blah blah u never talk about anything else 


And ty Seattle !!!!!


----------



## GenericMind

You're an idiot.


----------



## cj

3-0 go eagles!!!


----------



## neversickanymore

Interesting early lines for nest week

NFL Lines For Week 4 - NFL Football Line Week Four 
NFL Line 9/25 - 9/29, 2014
Date & Time	Favorite	Line	Underdog	Total
9/25 8:25 ET	At Washington	-5	NY Giants	45
9/28 1:00 ET	Miami	-4	At Oakland	40.5
9/28 1:00 ET	At Chicago	-1.5	Green Bay	49
9/28 1:00 ET	At Houston	-3	Buffalo	42
9/28 1:00 ET	At Indianapolis	-7	Tennessee	45.5
9/28 1:00 ET	At Baltimore	-3	Carolina	Off
9/28 1:00 ET	Detroit	-1	At NY Jets	45.5
9/28 1:00 ET	At Pittsburgh	-8	Tampa Bay	Off
9/28 4:05 ET	At San Diego	-13.5	Jacksonville	45
9/28 4:25 ET	At San Francisco	-4	Philadelphia	50.5
9/28 4:25 ET	Atlanta	-3	At Minnesota	47
9/28 8:30 ET	New Orleans	-3	At Dallas	52.5

Monday Night Football Line
9/29 8:35 ET	New England	-3	At Kansas City	45


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> You're an idiot.


plz don't make me go threw these posts here and thebillswillrise posts in the bills board

Just interested why did u guys lose man


----------



## GenericMind

Go "threw" whatever you want. There's no point in me explaining why the Bills lost because you're a fucking moron and most of it will go over your head. You don't know enough about football to _really_ discuss football.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol your just pissed that your team won't make the playoffs again 


Thebillswillriseagain my ass 

We just dominated the top and rivers is just much better qb and it shows how banged up we are and stilll won

I'll props to stiller a wats for trying 

I always hated playing in greyness of buffalo but chargers have shown even in harsh condition (this wasn't harsh) we prevail I'm sure in the power rankings we will rise to 5 or stick at 6




Oh ya give orton a shot


----------



## GenericMind

"Phillip Rivers is a better QB than EJ Manuel" is your insightful football observation?

Someone give this man an award.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

And obviously our oline and pass rush and tight ends


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> It'd be different if he had any kind of analysis or insight other than "chargers rule!"


he posted this, er, insight earlier:





DrinksWithEvil said:


> Passing	Cmp	Att	Yds	TDs
> Philip Rivers	49	73	522	4
> Rushing	Car	Yds	Avg	TDs
> Ryan Mathews	23	71	3.1	1
> Danny Woodhead	14	37	2.6	0
> Receiving	Rec	Yds	Avg	TDs
> Antonio Gates	13	177	13.6	3
> Keenan Allen	10	92	9.2	0
> Eddie Royal	8	89	11.1	0
> Malcom Floyd	4	50	12.5	1
> COMPLETE STATS
> BUFFALO BILLS
> Passing	Cmp	Att	Yds	TDs
> EJ Manuel	32	48	375	2
> Rushing	Car	Yds	Avg	TDs
> C.J. Spiller	27	122	4.5	0
> Fred Jackson	19	85	4.5	0
> Receiving	Rec	Yds	Avg	TDs
> Sammy Watkins	11	148	13.5	1
> Robert Woods	5	83	16.6	0
> Fred Jackson	5	40	8	0
> Mike Williams	3	39	13	0




alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> And obviously our oline and pass rush and tight ends



Nobody claimed the Bills Oline or TEs are great. If you ask any Bills fan they'd tell you those are the weakest spots on the team.

But lol @ saying the Chargers have a better "pass rush" than the Bills(that's not a position like the other two btw). The Bills Dline is top 5 in the league at the very least. The entire Chargers defense is pretty average.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Time shall tell


----------



## GenericMind

That's deep.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's what she said


----------



## neversickanymore

But then again she was a virgin, underage, illiterate party girl who thought waffle house was fine dinning, so relatively speaking her opinions are questionable.  

This thread is becoming pure comedy.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I particularly like the part where the Bills lost and GM's tears caused is new tattoo to run


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol he was confident that the bills would destroy sd but ej is horrible and couldn't stop our 3rd stringers 

Lol


----------



## GenericMind

GenericMind said:


> The Bills Dline is much less aggressive this year under Shwartz. Danny Woodhead probably won't make it through the whole game before getting injured.



Lmao the loss was with it.



> Michael Gehlken @UTgehlken
> 
> Mike McCoy says Danny Woodhead suffered broken fibula. Headed to season-ending IR. "We're going to miss him. But we've got to move on."



Good luck with that world beater Brown who had a "career day" against Buffalo at 2 yards-per-carry!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Whatever that's all we need is few yards per carry then a short pass from rivers or a long bomb to Floyd or Allen or one of our stud tight ends


----------



## neversickanymore

J.. E... T... S....  Jets jets jets.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

From the bills forums and fan 

"I think we got beat by a really good Chargers team that'll probably win 11-12 regular season games this year.

I know some people might not understand this, but the Bills are going to lose some games this year. They were never going to go 19-0."


Also another bills fan said we are a top 5 team and he is right


----------



## neversickanymore

I think the chargers are definitely for real.  gota stay healthy.  

Mccarthy has been taking hell a heat in the local media after that loss.. I say good maybe light some sorta a fire under his ass.  he is the most bipolar play caller i have ever seen.   That and give up the sweep tosses and every other run that does not go forward.  They have not worked ever in all these years you have tried them and they will never work in a league at this level.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Also another bills fan said we are a top 5 team and he is right


using which metric(s)?

please, dwe, make a post with some considered backup that goes beyond "_chargers rule, bro_"? pretty please?

*offence*
points per game: 13th
total points: 12th
yards per game: 19th
pass yards per game: 13th
rush yards per game: 26th

*defence*
points per game: 4th
total points: 6th
yards per game: 10th
pass yards per game: 16th
rush yards per game: 10th

i'd say your are about 10th overall.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I said what another bills fan said about us 


Can u read ? FFs


10th overall 3 rd week I'll take it


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> using which metric(s)?
> 
> please, dwe, make a post with some considered backup that goes beyond "_chargers rule, bro_"? pretty please?
> 
> *offence*
> points per game: 13th
> total points: 12th
> yards per game: 19th
> pass yards per game: 13th
> rush yards per game: 26th
> 
> *defence*
> points per game: 4th
> total points: 6th
> yards per game: 10th
> pass yards per game: 16th
> rush yards per game: 10th
> 
> i'd say your are about 10th overall.
> 
> alasdair



Pretty early to be utilizing stats to determine the rank of a team.   They lost by one to an undefeated team that just shlacked san fran.  Beat the SB champs.. and took care of a touted bills team handily.

Edit: now they have the jags, jets, raiders, and chiefs.   I feal they have a great chance of taking all these and two of them without much chance of loosing.  I would be very surprised if they didn't take three of the next four and wouldn't be surprised if they swept the next four.


----------



## GenericMind

Lmao that this dude is still talking about that game and he even went  to the Buffalo Bills forums to see what random people are saying about the Chargers.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol look at your avatar

Case closed

Thebillswillriseagain lol


Yep never sick we beat the now 3-0 cinci at home in the playoffs ,Denver at home ,philly at home and Dallas last year 

Chargers are a top 5 team as of now


----------



## GenericMind

I've been seeing these friendly sports bets go on for years on these forums and I've honestly never seen anyone other than yourself refer to these avatar bets in any more than a joking way. You're literally the biggest tool I've encountered in quite awhile. That's saying a lot.

I think the best part of all this is you keep showing how little you know. You're bragging about your team beating Dallas last year, who was terrible and had the worst defense in the entire league last season. That's like bragging about beating the Jaguars. I have to wonder if you even watch football.


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> Pretty early to be utilizing stats to determine the rank of a team.   They lost by one to an undefeated team that just shlacked san fran.  Beat the SB champs.. and took care of a touted bills team handily.


how would you measure performance at this stage for the purposes of as objective an analysis as possible?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Dallas last year


i literally laughed out loud.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

How many superbowls has san diego won?

How many superbowls has philip rivers been to?

Ill give you a hint- less than ONE.


----------



## GenericMind

But dude, LOOK at my avatar.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> how would you measure performance at this stage for the purposes of as objective an analysis as possible?
> 
> alasdair



I think that the stats need to be incorporated with the opponents esp early in the season.. like all the hype around KC last year.. great stats but bullshit opponents.   The stats get more and more reliable as the season goes on.. like the reliability of polls as the poll size and randomness increases. 


I hate all the bad calls in the NFL.  That pass interference was offensive and if that call was made correctly it was a fumble with unimpeded touchdown.  It just gets old.

The bears will not score another point and the jets will take it.


----------



## GenericMind

MY AVATAR DUDE. FUCKING LOOK AT IT ASAP PLZi


----------



## subotai

yall gettin trolled. I feel like I could legitimately claim to have been a chargers fan yesterday but at the same time I just had a gut feeling the Bills would lose. The Chargers are about the 9th best team in the AFC by my estimation which means no playoffs obviously

Im never putting faith in Geno Smith or Marty Morninwehg again. fuck that dude and however you spell his last name

cant wait for the Eagles to play: pretty much every game this year

playing SF in SF... put another nail in the 49ers coffin so I can laugh at the people who said they would go to the SB this year

nah theyll probably lose this game... ebb&flow...

THREE AND OHHHHH


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> yall gettin trolled. I feel like I could legitimately claim to have been a chargers fan yesterday but at the same time I just had a gut feeling the Bills would lose. The Chargers are about the 9th best team in the AFC by my estimation which means no playoffs obviously
> 
> Im never putting faith in Geno Smith or Marty Morninwehg again. fuck that dude and however you spell his last name
> 
> 
> cant wait for the Eagles to play: pretty much every game this year
> 
> playing SF in SF... put another nail in the 49ers coffin so I can laugh at the people who said they would go to the SB this year
> 
> nah theyll probably lose this game... ebb&flow...
> 
> THREE AND OHHHHH



Three heart stopping games t that. I think I aged five years for both the colts and redskins games. I was convinced we where fucked after Jason peters got ejected yesterday. It's a credit to our coaching staff that the offense did anything yesterday with our decimated Oline.


----------



## subotai

lane johnson comes back in two games I aint scurred

he was the best tackle of last years draft and I remember he got interviewed onndraft night with Luke joekel and eric fisher and he jjst seemed to be enjoying himself the most and seemed the most athletic of the 3. O lineman arent even fat anymore, you gotta be athletic in today's game

the only position you can just be legit fat in is Nose Tackle

and you better be FAT


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

If you'll look at gm's avatar, you will notice that he doesnt know shit about football, and the chargers are the best team in the nfl.


----------



## subotai

lool arci remember when you said you thought the Jets could win the Super Bowl? cant even score on the bears defense

"I see them kicking a lot of field goals. 66/1 seems ok"

good call ME


----------



## neversickanymore

decimated bears add some hope to the pack next week.. my bet already went in money line on the pack.. it was only bears by one, but that ones going to role the other way.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Two_in_the_pink said:


> If you'll look at gm's avatar, you will notice that he doesnt know shit about football, and the chargers are the best team in the nfl.


love how i get you guys all nice and riled up  cute


----------



## GenericMind

The carnage continues.



> The San Diego Chargers linebacker reportedly suffered a right foot fracture during Sunday's victory over the Buffalo Bills, according to U-T San Diego's Michael Gehlken.
> 
> Te'o is expected to miss multiple weeks, but he will avoid going on injured reserve, according to the report.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Luckily we have easy next few weeks as long on as gates and rivers and Allen are coo

Oh look chargers ranked number 4 
Easily could be number one if we didn't lose to the number 1 cards by 1 point


----------



## alasdairm

^ poor people would be rich if they only had lots of money.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

You know that is a fucking lie Ali. New money is still trash money. You can't buy class


----------



## ChickenScratch

One Thousand Words said:


> You know that is a fucking lie Ali. New money is still trash money. You can't buy class



truth


----------



## GenericMind

There's nothing less important or relevant than power rankings in week 3. Except for maybe power rankings in weeks 1 & 2.


----------



## alasdairm

One Thousand Words said:


> You know that is a fucking lie Ali. New money is still trash money. You can't buy class


you're smart, h. you know what i meant.

alasdair


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> There's nothing less important or relevant than power rankings .



ftfy


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I know it's just funny how were ranked  4th cuz I don't think we are that good 

But rivers is playing out of his mind


----------



## subotai

shimazu's power rankings through Week 3

NFC:
1- Sea
2- Phi
3- Ari
4- Atl
5- Chi
6- Car
7- Det
8- NO
9- GB
10- SF
11- Dal
12- Stl
13- NYG
14- Min
15- Was
16- TB

AFC
1- Cin
2- Den
3- NE
4- Bal
5- Buf
6- Pit
7- Ind
8- Hou
9- SD
10- KC
11- NYJ
12- Ten
13- Mia
14- Cle
15- Oak
16- Jax

imo
-


----------



## neversickanymore

Phily at two in the NFC?

SD at 9? 

your are thinking like a crazy man subotai


----------



## ArCi

New England at #3 

lol. Cmon man

Loss against Dolphins
Win against Vikings
Win against raiders (barely)


----------



## GenericMind

It's very possible New England loses their next 3 games. In KC, then the Bengals who are on fire, then the Bills in Buffalo. If they play like they did against the Raiders they're toast.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol shim how is sd number 9 on the afc side lol


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> New England at #3


that made even me smile 


GenericMind said:


> It's very possible New England loses their next 3 games. In KC, then the Bengals who are on fire, then the Bills in Buffalo. If they play like they did against the Raiders they're toast.


yep. no fronting, i'm nervous.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I've been saying the Patriots are going to suck for so long I'm not even sure what I'd do if it ever comes true. Ejaculate in my pants and headbutt my TV screen probably.


----------



## alasdairm

^ all franchises ebb and flow. when i moved to the u.s. the pats were the worst team in football. they sucked for a while and i endured the losses with everybody else. then they turned around and won three superbowls and everything else.

it's inevitable that they can't compete at the level at which they have been competing for the last 12 years. is there any team in football that's been consistently excellent for 12 years? it's unusual. sucks as a pats fan but i'm a football fan too and i get it.

hey, at least we're not the team that made it to four superbowls in a row and lost them all!

alasdair


----------



## subotai

theyre my own personal power rankings so of course you guys will disagree about stuff. NE has a better defense than people give them credit for, and Tom Brady can throw to anyone and win games.

who exactly would you put above them in the AFC?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers so far 

We beat way bigger teams and lost to a hard Arizona by 1 at Glendale Arizona


----------



## subotai

This is through week 3 but it is also projecting ahead a bit if that makes sense, the chargers arent doing shit this year


----------



## subotai

NFC 

East: Eagles
North: Packers
South: Falcons
West: Seahawks
WC1: Saints
WC2: 49ers

AFC

East: Patriots
North: Bengals
South: Colts
West: Broncos
WC1: Bills
WC2: Ravens

imo, its easy to poke holes in other people's predictions but I dont see any of you guys making any


----------



## alasdairm

remember last season when dwe was blabbing on about how san diego was going to do this and that. so i asked him to bet $100 on one of his claims and he didn't have the balls to man up and bet a measly benjamin on his incredible chargers...

for somebody with so much confidence in a team, you don't ever seem to have very much confidence in your team when push comes to shove, dwe.

your single metric for gauging team performance seems to be the other teams they've recently beaten, dwe. it's no wonder you make so many idiotic claims when you have such a one-dimensional view of things...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*afc*
east: patriots
north: bengals
south: colts
west: broncos
wc1: bills
wc2: ravens

*nfc* 
east: eagles
north: lions
south: saints
west: seahawks
wc1: falcons
wc2: cardinals

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol u guys think the bills will take the chargers wild card or even the ravens lol


It's week three maybe week 7 u can tell me that


----------



## alasdairm

^ let's see your predictions.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

When I m on a PC tommorow


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol u guys think the bills will take the chargers wild card or even the ravens lol
> 
> 
> It's week three maybe week 7 u can tell me that



The Bills beat the Ravens last season with an inferior Bills roster compared to what they have now.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> ^ all franchises ebb and flow. when i moved to the u.s. the pats were the worst team in football. they sucked for a while and i endured the losses with everybody else. then they turned around and won three superbowls and everything else.
> 
> it's inevitable that they can't compete at the level at which they have been competing for the last 12 years. is there any team in football that's been consistently excellent for 12 years? it's unusual. sucks as a pats fan but i'm a football fan too and i get it.
> 
> hey, at least we're not the team that made it to four superbowls in a row and lost them all!
> 
> alasdair



True. It's just damn time. They've dominated their division to a greater degree than any team in the league for far longer than any other team in the league. They'll still be good, but hopefully the AFCE won't just be a gimme anymore. I'm sure Pats fans have enjoyed it but it's been a freaking nightmare for everyone else.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Let's see if cincy can win a playoff game 

Remember sd beating them in the rain in their house which they were undefeated at then lost by 1 td to Denver in the divisional 

I talked to a Seahawks fan yesterday and he said he is afraid of sd like I said luckily our next 4 games are easy with 3/4 at home by that time we will be 6-1 when we play Denver


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> ...by that time we will be 6-1 when we play Denver


put your money where your mouth is?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Even though the Chargers probably do have the easiest 3-game schedule in the entire league coming up I'd still be surprised if they don't lose at least one. They're wrecked with injuries and due for a letdown.

Also, I wouldn't be dissing the Bengals. They're playing some of the best football in the league right now. They've significantly outscored the Chargers and held their opponents to significantly less points.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Just saying bro we beat then and they were supposed to be gods at home nope!!!! After this 4 week stretch of winnable games we will have a couple of injured players back

Ali what u talking ? 

If sd wins less than 3 games out of the next 4 you win and I wear pat ava for 5 days


----------



## alasdairm

if san diego is 6-1 at the end of week 7, i'll sport the chargers avatar below for a week. if their record is anything else, you wear the pats avatar below for a week.









alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'll take 6-2 an wear pats avatar for 2 weeks


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> ...by that time we will be 6-1 when we play Denver





DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'll take 6-2


and the back-peddling begins.

you said your team would be 6-1 by the time you play denver. stand by that claim or stfu.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fine [snipped]

Deal


----------



## alasdairm

it's a deal.

alasdair


----------



## cj

On a less hostile note this Thursday night game should be pretty good. I also just realized the game I on CBS this year which makes me wonder why the fuck we pay for nfl network. Anyway here's to these teams beating each other up so my eagles can cruise to the division title.


----------



## neversickanymore

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Fine [snipped]
> 
> Deal




You get goated like a child DW.. because this bet is so fuking lopsided.. i wanna see DWE take it. this should at least pay two to one imo.


----------



## alasdairm

goated?

he doesn't get goaded. he just talks nonsense and needs to back it up sometimes.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> he doesn't get goaded. he just talks nonsense and needs to back it up sometimes.



You goad him like a simpleton.. I think he may win this though.  Then did you goad yourself?


----------



## cj

neversickanymore said:


> You goad him like a simpleton.. I think he may win this though.  Then did you goad yourself?



That sounds so dirty 


Kirk cousins just absolutely self destructed on national tv. So much for his trade value and washingtons season.


----------



## neversickanymore

the imagery 8) 


Telegraphed every single one of his passes.. that and threw some right to the defender after placing the X marks the spot the whole way.  With everything at stake I can't belive they dont work the hell outa this, but then again im sure they do and nerves catch up and they choke over and over.. can't coke in the NFL or you pay dearly.  

He is way better then what he put up today IMO, hard to be any worse lol.. but if he cant control his stress and fear then he is going to be shit.


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> You goad him like a simpleton.


i agree that, when it comes to football, he's a simpleton 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

What if if I win lol 


I can't wait


And I did take it the bet


----------



## subotai

youre fuckin stupid dew there's these things called odds.

alasdair should have to wear a Chargers avatar for at least 5 times longer if you are indeed correct since his bet is way more likely to happen but you just didnt put that together?

chargers lose to Jacksonville this sunday, get the bet out of the way early I guess


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> What if if I win lol


if you win, i wear a chargers avatar (just like we agreed in post #551, you twit).

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I know I was just stating how funny it would be 

I like to take risks 

And I'm 50/50 we can be 6-1 before Denver


----------



## ArCi

alasdairm,

Lions vs. Patriots on 11/23

3 month avatar bet

Deal?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Woah bro whoah


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> alasdairm,
> 
> Lions vs. Patriots on 11/23
> 
> 3 month avatar bet
> 
> Deal?


sure, as long as we agree it's these avatars:









it's a deal.

slight problem... i have a regular season bet with dwe. so, if i lose both, i'll sport a lions avatar until the end of the regular season, then switch to a chargers logo for a month, then switch back to the lions for the balance. cool?

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Deal


----------



## subotai

lol the chargers are not going 6-1


----------



## neversickanymore

How long was our bet for ali?


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*:


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> How long was our bet for ali?


i don't have any record of a bet. link?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

took peak bac in this thread and it surfaced beginning at post sixty.. we seen not to have defined the bet that well.  What length are you wiling to put on the patsies?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

1 team down


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Im not sure if ive ever seen a game coached as poorly, or officiated as poorly as this sf/phi game.


----------



## alasdairm

a win is a win but calm down, dwe. they were playing the jaguars... you make a big deal about the strength of opponents - please tell me you're not bragging about beating one of the bottom three teams in football?

man, did the eagles deserve to lose that game. the offense just did not show up today.

alasdair


----------



## cj

For want of a single yard. That eagles game was tough to watch. Our defense played really well. The Oline is just majorly decimated. We get back one starter this week. Still proud of the way we fought. We will be ok.


----------



## -neveroddoreven-

Does chris polk not exist? surely at least one run is warranted at the 1 yard line. for fucks sake in preseason (i know) he ran 4 times at the 1 with damaris fucking johnson!! but still, horrible game in general, proud of the def front though, great D play all round at times. but cary williams can piss off too


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> a win is a win but calm down, dwe. they were playing the jaguars... you make a big deal about the strength of opponents - please tell me you're not bragging about beating one of the bottom three teams in football?
> 
> man, did the eagles deserve to lose that game. the offense just did not show up today.
> 
> alasdair


lol we have the most injuries in the NFL


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Cryface.jpg


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol we have the most injuries in the NFL








seriously, how are you measuring that?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

God dammit EJ.

I heard the Chargers beat the Jaguars today. Don't the Jags have the #1 rated offense so far this season? Averaging something like 600 yards per game? Dang.


----------



## GenericMind

Wow Dallas spanking NO too. Whoda thunk it?


----------



## neversickanymore

I saw that one coming ,  cow girls are no joke..  we may have a really lopsided league this year.. and the powerhouse division may prove to be really elusive for many this season,


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol bills 

Two in a row


----------



## GenericMind

You're a special kind of piece of shit aren't you?


----------



## subotai

GenericMind said:


> God dammit EJ.
> 
> I heard the Chargers beat the Jaguars today. Don't the Jags have the #1 rated offense so far this season? Averaging something like 600 yards per game? Dang.



no way is that true, the Jaguars are right there for worst team in the league with Oakland. They will probably win 3 games this year considering they play Tennessee twice

i had the 49ers winning 27-20 but that would be too conventional of a score for that outlier of a game. The 49ers played some of their better football this year and still should have lost the game. Not good news for them. Chip Kelly has to run the ball at the 1 yard line, this aint college knee grow why dont you actually use a fullback (james casey) who is the most well compensated bench warmer ive ever seen. That moment had Bryce Brown written all over it

Crabtree is a shitty excuse for a wide receiver. Maclin made two of the nicest catches ive seen this year and one was on 3rd down which cost the 49ers a challenge (harbaugh challenged like the 3rd play into the game and lost like hes such a fucking baby). 

The Eagles will get better as the year goes on. I dont know if you can say the same for the 49ers. The Eagles pass rush isnt exactly top tier and they were all over Kaepernick yesterday. Dont get me wrong, I think the Eagles have decent playmakers on defense, but they arent THAT good. The 9ers blew drive after drive with field goals which will not fly against the Eagles when the offense puts some points on the board

all in all, for a must-win game for the 49ers in that division, I came away exactly how I thought I would feel about the Eagles: feeling a lot better. 

This was a positive game for both teams, I just dont know if the Niners even reach the playoffs without finding some kind of rythym on offense. You cant rely on your kicker to make 4 FGs a game, eventually he will miss one or two.

Darren Sproles is the new Westbrook. Malcolm Jenkins is doing his best Brian Dawkins impersonation

The Saints got blown out last night.

probably the most annoying saying from any team in professional sports: WHO DAT?

stfu. Cowboys are still overrated, time will tell. 

how bout that NFC East? What a difference two weeks makes


----------



## subotai

god I hate the Cowboys. I dont know how you can be a fan of any other NFL team and not hate the Cowboys.

the arrogance

the living in the past

Jerry Jones is Emperor Palpatine and Jason Garret is one of those guys on the Star Destroyer who gets choked out

Tony Romo is a walking mistake 

Dez Bryant is a punk ass

Jason Witten is a great player but not on my team so fuck em

I cant wait for the Eagles-Cowboys game

over 75 points total scored, I feel this


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I've always hated Dallas. Cocky motherfuckers.


----------



## subotai

yeah didnt they beat the bills twice in the super bowl?

thats gotta suck. ive only really known their mediocrity so it just gets old with the 90s references. jimmy johnson is as much responsible for their success as anyone and Jerry Jones fucking hates Jimmy Johnson

i got chills when Sproles ran that punt back, he really is Brian Westbrook. 

who is easily the most underrated RB of the 2000s. 

Favorite 3 rbs of last decade

3. Larry Johnson
2. Ricky Williams
1. Brian Westbrook

although LT was probably the best overall back. I just like the other guys for other reasons


----------



## ArCi

Jamal Lewis in his prime 
Clinton Portis

Those guys were fun to watch


----------



## cj

Subotai- eagles just need to need to hold on and win our easy games until the Oline can get healthy again. Our run game is nonexistant that's a big problem.


----------



## subotai

lane johnson was their 2nd best lineman last year imo, they are going to run train on the St Louis Rams, mark my words

if LeSean McCoy doesnt have a 100 yard day on the ground ill shave my head


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> a win is a win but calm down, dwe. they were playing the jaguars... you make a big deal about the strength of opponents - please tell me you're not bragging about beating one of the bottom three teams in football?
> 
> man, did the eagles deserve to lose that game. the offense just did not show up today.
> 
> alasdair


Wait did we beat the Seahawks ?


----------



## alasdairm

please tell me you're not bragging about beating one of the bottom three teams in football?

alasdair


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> lane johnson was their 2nd best lineman last year imo, they are going to run train on the St Louis Rams, mark my words
> 
> if LeSean McCoy doesnt have a 100 yard day on the ground ill shave my head


Yeah I'm not overly worried about st Louis. I do think it's a must win game considering the rest of our schedule. Especially if the cowgirls end up being decent.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> please tell me you're not bragging about beating one of the bottom three teams in football?
> 
> alasdair


huh no 

We def look better than the patriots lol

Tonight shall show


Orton to replace ej lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol patriots

Hi Ali


----------



## GenericMind

I never thought I could hate someone hating on the Pats, but DWE somehow manages to defy the laws of the Universe.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's what she said

Omg total collapse by Brady wow


----------



## neversickanymore

This just in we have obtained a satellite photo of ali..  







Good to see KC running it up on the pats after years of Belichick doing this.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Paging Ali

Ali paging ali


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Ali is busy searching for stats from one of san diegos superbowl wins. 

 He'll be here, erm, shortly.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

End of the patriots


And it feels so good


----------



## neversickanymore

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Ali is busy searching for stats from one of san diegos superbowl wins.
> 
> He'll be here, erm, shortly.



No way he may read this, but he is not going to come out from under that bag untill at least tomorow. Whats the point? LOL


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I feel bad for tom brady, fucking hall of fame qb that still has it in him to win more superbowls, but it seems like they keep getting rid of the players around him that can help. And they're not adding any. Fucking shame.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

How do u Thinkk how rivers feels


----------



## cj

DrinksWithEvil said:


> End of the patriots
> 
> 
> And it feels so good


Not really. They will still win that division easily. And we all know that foxborough In january is one hell of an advantage.


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills will win the AFC East this year with Kyle Orton. The team has so much talent that all they need is average QB play to win 9-10 games.

Kyle Orton is the definition of an average QB. Over his 10 years in the league he's exactly .500.


----------



## ArCi

lol I can't wait for the Lions/Bills game next week.

Orton is going to get killed by Detroit's defense


----------



## GenericMind

Maybe. Maybe not. The Bills' defense has just as many playmakers as the Lions' does.


----------



## neversickanymore

should be some good games this week as well. 

Lions D is very good IMO.


10/5 8:30 ET	At New England	 PK	Cincinnati  (this seems kinda off  as this does not seem like a pick em to me?)


----------



## GenericMind

The Bengals are playing some of the best football in the league right now. If NE doesn't play significantly better than last night it'll be another blowout.


----------



## neversickanymore

My thoughts exactly GM.


----------



## GenericMind

I actually like the Bills' chances this week. If anyone caught the two games they lost, it was literally all on Manuel. He had possibly the worst two games of an NFL QB I've ever seen. I'm talking about basic "Be able to hit a wide open receiver 10 yards down the field" stuff. The only reason his stats didn't look that terrible is because of all the dumpoffs to RBs counting as receptions. Even an average QB could have won the Chargers game maybe, and definitely the Texans game. EJ was something like 7 of 36 to his WRs in those games combined.

Orton may not light the world on fire but he's a seasoned vet who can make those easy throws to the Bills' receivers that are CONSTANTLY getting open. The offense could be beastly with average QB play. Plus the Lions don't have any game tape of Orton playing in the Bills' system. Add to that the fact that Shwartz coached the lions for so long and that's gotta give him some kind of planning edge. He knows the personnel like the back of his hand.

I'm excited that the Bills could be in sole lead of the AFC East after next week with a chance to start blowing the lead wide open by playing the Patriots in Buffalo the following week.


----------



## neversickanymore

You guys will have to really keep a handle on the ball as they are unbelievably good at stripping it.

EDIT:  yeah this one flying that way already, got in when it was PK

10/5 8:30 ET	Cincinnati	-1.5	At New England


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I never thought I could hate someone hating on the Pats, but DWE somehow manages to defy the laws of the Universe.


i get it gm. he's a bandwagon-jumping, flag-waving, football moron.

crappy loss for the pats but a lot of people predicted an upset against kc at home. does that mean it wasn't an upset? 

roll on week 5.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol how did bandwagon on the chargers I grew up in sd 

I loved seeing Brady crying last night 6-1 is looking pretty good for sd 

Alotnof people have rivers as MVP so far


----------



## neversickanymore

Jets just got beat three in a row right.. they are going to be hungry DWE


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Won't happen geno is playing worse than ej rivers will pick apart the jets weak 2nderie and rush enough yard to rule the time of possession


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> You guys will have to really keep a handle on the ball as they are unbelievably good at stripping it.



I'm not super worried about that. The Bills actually have as many more forced fumbles and one more forced fumble recovery than the Lions do. We also have more INTS and as many sacks. 

What I'm concerned about is their Dline vs. the Oline. They need to give Orton time to throw for the Bills to win, or they need to effectively counter the pass rush with screens and the run game. The run game has been disappointing so far this year, mainly because of run blocking. If they can do that well the Bills have a chance. Otherwise they're toast. Orton IS 4-0 in his career against the Lions though.

Also, yes the Chargers are due for a letdown and the Jets are going to be desperate. They're off to a bad start but it's not too late to turn the season around. I'm sure they're seeing NE's weakness and are chomping at the bit to get back into the AFCE race. Jets have a really, really good defense and are definitely capable of beating the Chargers.


----------



## subotai

I want to see Mike Vick play so bad. I cant help but feel like he's better now than Geno Smith will ever be.

idk if theyre telling guys like Geno Smith and Teddy Bridge to try and become pocket passers but am I the only one who thinks teams are trying to make these guys into something theyre not? You have to play to your quarterback's strength, not everyone is Peyton Manning. When you give these guys an identity crisis they usually just wind up failing at both aspects eventually, running and passing. Mike Vick was at his best when he just went out and reacted to whatever the defense threw at him. He didnt reach his ultimate potential because he was lazy, he'll be the first to tell you that. Randall Cunningham had the same problem.

As much as I think Nick Foles is a starting QB in this league, I still am unsure if this team wouldnt be better with a mobile QB. Obviously, Dennis Dixon isnt going to take Nick Foles job, but I just dont see how you can sugar coat it any longer, a dual threat QB makes this offense exponentially more dangerous. I would have liked to see Mike vick as the qb tbh

ok, I may have a slight man crush on Michael Vick, but I actually went to the game where he first came in for the Eagles to replace Kevin Kolb (lol) against the Packers like 3 seasons ago and he was seriously the most exciting athlete ive ever watched play. Even when he was getting sacked, you never knew if he was gonna break free and just bang out a 20 yard gain from nothing. I hate seeing him waste his career backing up a dude that in all likelihood will never pan out but I guess it's better than being in jail.

I guess after the whole Ray Rice thing, Mike Vick is old news lol


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> The Bills will win the AFC East this year with Kyle Orton. The team has so much talent that all they need is average QB play to win 9-10 games.
> 
> Kyle Orton is the definition of an average QB. Over his 10 years in the league he's exactly .500.



I really doubt that.


----------



## Kittycat5

Im sure Orton is the better option. Ive been saying to my brother for the past two weeks Manuel is the sole thing holding back the Bills. Orton probably has a better arm and has experience. He would hit those wide open receivers and backs.

Sub, I dont think Geno, or Bridgewater or Manuel for that matter are really dynamic runners as Vick was. And with Geno's and EJ's inaccuracy and poor decision making, a scrambling style is worse than having them stay in the pocket.


----------



## MikeOekiM

well that falcons game sucked. 3 starting offensive lineman get injured and 2/3 are already on IR, with the other possibly going on IR too. Falcons TE had to move in to play RT the rest of the game, I dont think I've ever seen that happen in all the years ive watched football. and then falcons leader on defensive, William Moore out the first series and also placed on IR but can return week 13. That game felt just like week 2 against the rams last year with all the injuries happening in 1 game. and it's not like it's the same guys getting re-injured either.

falcons really need to make a trade for a pass rusher now or they're not making playoffs. hopefully julio, roddy, harry, and hester can make up for the o-line injuries but matt ryan wont be getting those deep balls anymore with the pass rush. probably all short plays like when jake matthews was out vs bengals. but they wont be outscoring anyone anymore with a bunch of short passes. they gotta make a trade.

i cant believe they ever got rid of john abraham. that made no sense at all, and they still havent replaced him.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I remember ortons brief stint in Denver.  Nothing fancy, but like gm said, all around average qb.


----------



## ArCi

Lmao you guys are really hyping up Kyle Orton. It's laughable

_Kyle Orton_ lol 



Idk about you but if my team replaced our starting QB with Kyle Orton I wouldn't be that excited. No matter how you look at it, this is a huge step backwards for the Bills. They just killed any confidence EJ had in himself by replacing him with Orton.

All I'm gonna say is, if your team is replacing your starting QB with Kyle Orton in week 5, you have absolutely no chance at making the playoffs. 0% chance. 

You might as well look forward to next years draft and hope you can get Mariotta or Winston


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

To be honest, if my team replaced kyle orton with mathew stafford, i wouldnt be excited at all. 

Id be like "huh, another loser"


----------



## ArCi

Stafford threw for 298 yards last week, so that average just went up even higher. He's on pace to be one the best quarterbacks to ever play. Just need at least one Super Bowl


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

River threw like 377 and been in the league way longer wait till stafford is 35 if he makes it that long stafford Is number one cuZ he has been in the league the least years 

And possible MVP this year if he gets a ring within the next few years he will be one of the best to play rivers will


Already him and gates are all time qb/te leading duos 

Rivers is an elite qb people are realizing it now


----------



## ArCi

I think people realized Rivers was an elite qb like 5 years ago


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Not people on bl 


A one-point loss at Arizona in the season opener is the only thing keeping San Diego from 4-0. Philip Rivers' 82.5 QBR is the best of anyone not named Peyton.


----------



## alasdairm

the fact that i don't have $1,000,000 is the only thing keeping me from telling people i'm a millionaire.

sure, rivers looks good but the season isn't only 4 games long.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

ArCi said:


> Just need at least one Super Bowl



When do you think they'll win one?

Maybe once brady, manning, brees, rogers, rivers, and ryan all retire? Even then, you wont beat Luck.


----------



## subotai

ArCi said:


> Stafford threw for 298 yards last week, so that average just went up even higher. He's on pace to be one the best quarterbacks to ever play. Just need at least one Super Bowl



id be willing to bet he also led the league in pass attempts, and by a sizeable margin. also, detroit was pretty terrible his first few years, led to a lot of gimme yards in garbage time. Calvin Johnson is pretty good iirc

he's a great QB with a rocket arm, but he's not in my top 5

fuck your yards per game


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> All I'm gonna say is, if your team is replacing your starting QB with Kyle Orton in week 5, you have absolutely no chance at making the playoffs. 0% chance.



Yeah because the Dolphins, Jets, and Patriots are looking like they're going to run away with the AFCE..... 8)

If you don't think Kyle Orton can take the Bills to the playoffs then you're not familiar with the rest of their roster.


----------



## JackiePeyton

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol how did bandwagon on the chargers I grew up in sd
> 
> I loved seeing Brady crying last night 6-1 is looking pretty good for sd
> 
> Alotnof people have rivers as MVP so far



DWE-my husband decided to drop Alasdair a line, but he was speechless and could only bitch about some post where I complained he didn't reply to my email quick enough. You may like this. I told Alasdair I would let him be, but that is in PM's. 
Here you go DWE
The first comment was: My husband felt that if Peyton Manning stayed on with Bill Belacheck they would have won more superbowls
And Alasdair said that was stupid, and something like, coulda shoulda woulda to which this was said 

"This is what I find so amusing not just with you but with "experts" on tv. On one hand they will say football is the ultimate team game (which imho it is) yet at the same time they will go on about how Brady is the best because of "his" rings and how *insert whatever qb you want* can't win a super bowl or needs to win more. So you tell me which is it? I believe "the hoodie" (if you listen to Jim Rome you will get that) is the best coach in the last 2 decades and possibly of all time and has won so many championships in this era of salary cap induced parity because he does the best job of covering his teams weaknesses and exposing the other teams. But in the end I don't really care what you think I just plain don't like Brady (and I'm a Michigan fan too!!)."

Enjoy losing Pats. IDGAF.


----------



## alasdairm

JackiePeyton said:


> DWE-my husband decided to drop Alasdair a line, but he was speechless and could only bitch about some post where I complained he didn't reply to my email quick enough. You may like this. I told Alasdair I would let him be, but that is in PM's.


really classy. they're called _private_ messages for a reason.

you're like a politician who says "_i'm not going to talk about..._" something then talks about it. and, i didn't know the pm was from your husband...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

I think there are going to be some pretty sweet games this week.  I had a rough time picking on some of them.

Threw down a nice money line on ST.L and then covered the wager with a one that took St.L and the points cause i think there is money to be made there.

EDIT: can we ban JP in sports and gaming WTF is she going on about..  Nevermind, just enacted ignore.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## JackiePeyton

oh-u do know I plan to run for PA rep don't u? Ah- alasdair i know it was such private info! ask Laika about her post from kitty about me and then deleleting it in a tantrum.  i have forgiven him tho. But if ur mods can do it in such a mean spirited way, I refuse to feel bad about exposing football smack talk. I like u but get over yourself. you'd never win an election of any kind.


----------



## alasdairm

JackiePeyton said:


> you'd never win an election of any kind.


i'll add you to the (long) list of people who know absolutely nothing about me but seem to think they do. 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Daniels really has become a wrecking ball.. to bad the simplon announcers have no radar on him.







PEPPERS TD !!!


----------



## Tommyboy

So many blowouts so far this season. What gives? 

My Giants play the Falcons this weekend. Not looking forward to that one but in a season where the Giants had low expectations any positives seem like a bonus.

I've gotta catch a Bengals game to see them in action. They've gotta do better than just making it to the playoffs and being eliminated right away this season, but then again Dalton got paid already so he's not going anywhere.


----------



## subotai

neversickanymore said:


> I think there are going to be some pretty sweet games this week.  I had a rough time picking on some of them.
> 
> Threw down a nice money line on ST.L and then covered the wager with a one that took St.L and the points cause i think there is money to be made there.
> 
> EDIT: can we ban JP in sports and gaming WTF is she going on about..  Nevermind, just enacted ignore.



I would be highly surprised if the Rams even came close to winning the game. Unless the spread is like +double digits, I dont see it happening. Their run defense is shit and Shady is due for a big game

law of averages says:

Eagles- 34
Rams- 20

who the fuck is even their QB anymore? I literally cant even if they lose to Stl


----------



## lilczey

subotai said:


> I would be highly surprised if the Rams even came close to winning the game. Unless the spread is like +double digits, I dont see it happening. Their run defense is shit and Shady is due for a big game
> 
> law of averages says:
> 
> Eagles- 34
> Rams- 20
> 
> who the fuck is even their QB anymore? I literally cant even if they lose to Stl


Yo what time is the game on and how can I watch it here in GA Bro.. 

I kno there Is a few stream sites but I don't kno the name..


----------



## ArCi

http://fırstrowsports.eu

Just download AdBlock before going to that website, it make it 1000x better

https://adblockplus.org


----------



## lilczey

ArCi said:


> http://fırstrowsports.eu
> 
> Just download AdBlock before going to that website, it make it 1000x better
> 
> https://adblockplus.org


Mah nigga


----------



## pharmakos

lions are going to the playoffs this year imo


----------



## neversickanymore

Good lord.. not a single close game in all of these..lol  nice show early games


----------



## pharmakos

thenightwatch said:


> lions are going to the playoffs this year imo



god dammit, of course i post that and then they blow a 14-3 lead against the fucking Bills


----------



## GenericMind

Bills are the real deal. The entire roster is pure talent other than QB. All Orton has to do s play average and the Bills will win the division.

If Orton was playing all season the Bills would definitely be at least 3-1 and maybe 4-0. Defense is definitely top 3 in the league, and with depth.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lolololol plz


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> Lmao you guys are really hyping up Kyle Orton. It's laughable
> 
> _Kyle Orton_ lol
> 
> 
> 
> Idk about you but if my team replaced our starting QB with Kyle Orton I wouldn't be that excited. No matter how you look at it, this is a huge step backwards for the Bills. They just killed any confidence EJ had in himself by replacing him with Orton.
> 
> All I'm gonna say is, if your team is replacing your starting QB with Kyle Orton in week 5, you have absolutely no chance at making the playoffs. 0% chance.
> 
> You might as well look forward to next years draft and hope you can get Mariotta or Winston



Our odds should be at least 1% now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

31-0 chargers lol jets


----------



## GenericMind

The Jets blow.


----------



## alasdairm

^ nice bills win today.

so the chargers are knocking off the cream of the nfl. first the jags, now the jets. the jets!

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Both blowouts


----------



## alasdairm

^ you're a big proponent of judging a team by the strength of the teams it's beating. chargers must be pretty mediocre.

the raiders beat you last year - let's see what happens 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

neversickanymore said:


> I think there are going to be some pretty sweet games this week.  I had a rough time picking on some of them.










neversickanymore said:


> 10/5 8:30 ET	At New England	 PK	Cincinnati  (this seems kinda off  as this does not seem like a pick em to me?)







..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> ^ nice bills win today.
> 
> so the chargers are knocking off the cream of the nfl. first the jags, now the jets. the jets!
> 
> alasdair


Let's not forget the hawks and bills and zona loss by one point pretty sure is MVP so far and Oliver ran for like 120 or more yards against a top 5 jets rush d 


Woooo
Baby chargers looking good even with 4 strings in


----------



## GenericMind

The Chargers are good this season but DWE is overrating them based on who they've played so far. Seattle was a great win but I don't think they're good enough to beat top-tier teams consistently. The chances of them advancing past the playoffs isn't great imo. They're due to have a run of bad games here very soon. The Bills probably would have beaten them if Orton was playing. EJ had one of the worst games I've ever seen a QB have.

That's the nice thing about being a Bills fan. My bar is low. Making the first round of the playoffs is a win to me, and I think they can do that. I'm under no delusions that they'll make the AFC championship game.

Patriots unfortunately looked good last night. I'm so psyched for next weeks Pats Bills game. Terry Pegula will be officially made owner this week and the crowd atmosphere at the Ralph should be on par with the Miami game in week 2. Bills fans feel this is the best chance they've had in a long time to beat the Patriots. Our Dline must he salivating.


----------



## lilczey

4-1

Bleed green.. 

The defense is seriously lacking doe


----------



## GenericMind

I've always liked the Eagles and how they run their offense. They're very exciting to watch. Your boys are tearing it up this year!


----------



## subotai

they still need to get Mathis back before the O line will really gel. that was the key last year, all 16 games had the same O line the whole time. that never happens in the NFL, and didnt happen this year, but its all about timing really. they are winning without their continuity so if they get that at the right time, look out

I dont get what Bradley fletcher's fucking problem is. he's always in the right position to make a play he just... DOESNT. like wtf dude, cant coach that shit. get rid of him imo

Nick Foles needs to learn how to fucking slide. evety white QB can do it, learn it bro. you arent getting more yards by diving head first when you dive like a pussy. just fucking slide

Cedric Thornton needs to be on the field more, I know the Rams O line isnt exactly stout but every time they made a play, Thornton was usually involved. 

I don't even know what to think about that Rams game, and dont really care. Anyone can beat anyone in the NFL, a W is a W.

there's a post of me saying the Eagles Special Teams would be on point this year. im not gonna go look for it but its there I tell you. I talked shit somewhat on James Casey prior to Sunday and he blocks the first punt of the game

Brandon Boykin, WHERE YOU AT

onto next week


----------



## ArCi

Detroit's kicking is embarrassing. Could be 5-0... both losses were from missed field goals

The Lions/Bills game was awesome.. Orton had an amazing game. When he threw that pick 6 to put the lions up 14-0

lol not gonna lie I thought it was over. But then Orton came out after that and just killed Detroit's defense.. He got a lot of help from sammy watkins... fuck he must have had like 3 or 4 incredible catches in that game.

Detroit's offense just isn't the same without Calvin Johnson either. but golden tate is a fucking beast. He has the funniest celebrations to lol.


Good game by the bills, but yeah I still think they got extremely lucky that Detroit's kicker went 0-3 on field goals.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Patriots unfortunately looked good last night. I'm so psyched for next weeks Pats Bills game. Terry Pegula will be officially made owner this week and the crowd atmosphere at the Ralph should be on par with the Miami game in week 2. Bills fans feel this is the best chance they've had in a long time to beat the Patriots. Our Dline must he salivating.


yep - your D looks great. everybody (except me  ) expected the bengals to destroy the pats this week...

game next week is for sole ownership of the afc east lead. should be a great game.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Chargers Centers go down like flies. Geeze. Doug Legursky, who the Bills cut as a guard because he's terrible, was their 3rd starting Center placed on season ending IR after this weekend. Phillip Rivers is going to have a hell of a time avoiding pressure here on out. I don't even think they have anyone else to put in there. They're going to have to call up a practice squad Center maybe?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Also we just signed a center from cinci Braden joiner
6-1 ali get rdy for avi change


----------



## alasdairm

how you move up by beating the jets i don't know. the jets!

but, ok, dwe, brag about your guy beating the 14th ranked pass defense in the game...

enjoy your moment 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Power Rankings are retarded. They currently have the Bills ranked behind the Bears(who they beat on the road), the Lions(who they beat on the road), and the Dolphins(who they annihilated at home). I'm sure they'll have us ranked behind the Patriots after we beat them this Sunday too.

This is the last easy game the Chargers will have before facing KC and Denver, so enjoy it now DWE. They've had literally the easiest 3 game schedule in the entire league weeks 3-6.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol we will stomp kc we beat them at home last year when they were decent

Ali 33-0 c'mon first shutout of the season lights out


----------



## StarOceanHouse

chargers are going down


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

BahahhahahahahahahhababababaahahhGagagagaggahhahaha


Seriously this a trap game for sd


----------



## alasdairm

a trap game is when somebody knows their team might get beaten by a shitty team and have to admit that their team isn't as great as they think it is so they hedge their bets ahead of time by calling it a "trap" game?

yep. it's a trap game.

you were talking shit last year about the raiders and they beat the chargers...

not saying it's necessarily going to happen again but pride before the fall and all that 

alasdair


----------



## lilczey

Eagles eagles eagles eagles eagles

We bout to spank NYC ass this weekend


----------



## cj

lilczey said:


> Eagles eagles eagles eagles eagles
> 
> We bout to spank NYC ass this weekend



Hell yeah!


----------



## GenericMind

I don't think I've been this psyched for a game in a long, long time. Bills v. Pats is shaping up to be a REALLY good game. Both teams know how much is at stake, they're both going to play like men possessed. If you saw Tom Brady's interview this week, he said something like "If you like football, you're going to want to watch what's about to go down in Orchard Park this Sunday."

-Division game
-Winner takes sole possession of the AFC East lead
-The Bills feel they've finally turned the corner and want to be respected. The road to respect goes through the Patriots.
-The Patriots want to prove they still have it and that their bad start to the season was a fluke.

This game, even though it's only week 6, is probably going to set the tone for the entire season in the AFCE. I think whoever wins will probably end up winning the div. What are your thoughts on the game ali? Feeling good? Feeling bad?


----------



## alasdairm

hey gm

i feel pretty good. the offense gelled on the 5th and made the vaunted, unbeaten bengals defense looks pretty ordinary. the new england defense has been a little up and down but i think they're a solid unit on passing and they'll need to step up to contain the bills rush. if i hadn't picked up branden oliver this week, i'd be starting fred jackson 

i agree that it's an important game for both teams. if new england wins, i think they finish 11-5 or 10-6 and the division might ride on the last game of the season - bills and patriots 

i can only imagine that the atmosphere at this game is going to be incredible...

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Revis/Watkins match up should be a good one to watch


----------



## GenericMind

I'm more excited to see the Bills' defensive line vs. the Patriots' offensive line. The Bills dline was unbelievable against the Lions last week(Lions were 1-of-9 converting third downs) and only let up like 60 rushing yards. The front 4 have been playing like men possessed. They're tied for 1st in the league for sacks and they only blitz their front 4. Complete monsters. Hell, Marcell Dareus is tied for the league lead in sacks and he's a defensive tackle!

I think the game will be won or lost in the trenches for either team. If the Bills dline can dominate the Patriots offense there's no way the Patriots win. Same goes for Patriots Dline and the Bills offense. However it looks like the Pats will be missing their starting center and Dominique Easley, so that won't help their cause. With this game being in Buffalo I fully expect the Bills dline to destroy the Patriots offense, but we'll see.

Bills defense by the numbers:

1st in 3rd down conversion rates
1st in league in sacks
1st in turnover differential
3rd in interceptions
6th in turnovers forced
2nd in rushing yards per game
1 of 2 teams that haven't given up a rushing TD
Only given up 1 rush over 15 yards(16)
8th in overall yards per game


----------



## MikeOekiM

i got $5 on bills
$5 packers -3
$5 falcons -3

i'm waiting for vikings and redskins odds and if they're big enough underdogs i might bet on them too. i like betting on home underdogs unless the team is just total shit. and then redskins look like they're gonna be playing vs. Logan Thomas at QB who was 1/8 throwing when drew stanton got injured last game.


----------



## GenericMind

Glad I grabbed that vegas bet for the Bills as AFCE champs when the odds were like 10-to-1. They're down to 3-to-1 on that same website now.


----------



## Care

This is the week when we find out whether or not the Bills are for real. Most relevant NFCE game in a while.

Also, the cowboys are not for real.


----------



## ArCi

Are they for real if they beat Seattle on the road this weekend?


----------



## Care

ArCi said:


> Are they for real if they beat Seattle on the road this weekend?



that will not happen

I would like it to but it wont


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> Glad I grabbed that vegas bet for the Bills as AFCE champs when the odds were like 10-to-1. They're down to 3-to-1 on that same website now.


----------



## subotai

yeah I like the Redskins to have a decent shot this week on the road. Cardinals defense is missing a few key cogs and like you said mike, logan thomas is their qb. kirk cousins is too adequate to not win an NFL game. I wish RG3 would come to the Eagles


----------



## MikeOekiM

turns out Drew Stanton got cleared to start so Logan Thomas wont be playing. but yeah Calais Campbell will still be out. wont put a bet on them anymore though.


----------



## chantarr

im a Giants fan, and i must say the new west coast offense looks REALLY great. i cant wait for tomorrow were gunna crush the eagles.


----------



## neversickanymore

I was thinking you guys might win, then i looked at the stats and figured I better go with them.


----------



## Methox23

Should be a fairly easy win in Tampa today, the Bucs are dreadful. And hopefully the Panthers can do us a favor  as well. Cincy might have been knocked down back to earth after their loss to the Pats, and still no Marvin Jones.. But I still expect them to win at home.


----------



## ArCi

there are 2 upsets today that could happen that wouldn't surprise me at all

Bucs > Ravens... They just beat the steelers, and then took the Saints to overtime.. could have easily won that game

and

Dolphins > Packers ... Packers have the worst run defense in the league and it's going to be almost 100 degrees down on that field. Could be a nightmare for Green Bay if Miami controls the time of possession


----------



## Methox23

I can see Miami winning, think Knowshown is back as well, so it will give them an added dimension to their already potent run game..


----------



## pharmakos

lions or vikings today?


----------



## neversickanymore

I'm thinking detroit for sha..  GO PACK GO!!!!!!!!!!!!








EDIT: just saw that reggie bush and calvin arernt playing today, so maybe more like viqueens.


----------



## Methox23




----------



## ArCi

I've never thought an nfl team would purposely lose games

There is no way a professional football team can be that bad. Almost feels rigged


----------



## neversickanymore

Close one down in miami.. hearts still fluttering..


----------



## ArCi

lol holy shit that last trick play Miami did was one of the most complex I have ever seen

It looked like it was going to work for a second


----------



## Corazon

Time for Vick. 

Geno Smith blew the 10 point point-spread on the last play of the game with a pick-6, in spite of refereeing that had 11 penalties for 101yards on the Broncos, vs. 2 penalties for 9 yards on the Jets.


----------



## ArCi

damn that's a shitty way to lose a bet


----------



## pharmakos

patriots started winning super bowls right after 9/11.   new orleans saints won a super bowl right after hurricane katrina.

definitely not rigged.


----------



## Corazon

ArCi said:


> damn that's a shitty way to lose a bet


1. You had a popular team(BRONCOS) vs. a shitty team (JETS) 
2. You had big point spread to work with. (JETS+10 pts)
3. You had 79% of the public take Broncos. 

That's a scenario where if I was(i guess we don't use SWIM here right?  ) - *if* I was a little bit into gambling and believed in occasional conspiracy - then those are the types of scenarios I would look to.  
Since that is a hard game to take even action on both sides, it's a good set up to just say "fuck it" and let people bet Denver and take that money. 

Then in the actual game we had an insane penalty disparity with Bronco plays being called back, and it feeds those hypothetical conspiracy theories.


----------



## ArCi

lol TNW the patriots aren't a New York team


----------



## GenericMind

SHIT! Buffaloes defense showed up(regardless of the 35 points) but the offense couldn't answer Brady. My only hope for not having to wear a Patriots avatar was this game, but we lost. Quite skeptical the Bills can win in NE and I'm grateful ali is humble enough to make the bet we have. All the Bills need to do is win once! 

In short, fuck Brady get money. $$$$


----------



## pharmakos

ArCi said:


> lol TNW the patriots aren't a New York team



9/11 affected _all_ of america, broseph.


----------



## cj

thenightwatch said:


> 9/11 affected _all_ of america, broseph.


Right....

Ready to see the eagles beat Eli's head into the turf tonight! Fuck the giants!


----------



## subotai

damn so did carolina and cinci really just tie? i swear thats who the eagles tied back in like 07 I want to say, the bengals that is. thats gotta mess vegas up real bad.

should just have teams alternate 2pt conversions after the ot time runs out . fuck this tie shit


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack tied last year.   Why would it mess vegas up? 

10/12 1:00 ET	At Cincinnati	-7	Carolina	44   so who ever bet carolina with the spread won.  If they did a strait bet it just pushed.   If it was used in a parlay then its just taken out of the parley i think.


I would vote for a field goal off, start at like 40 and add five every time.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

woah chargers that was close!!! bababyyyy!!!

ali get rdy to change your avi!!!!!!


----------



## zzz101

Wow


----------



## ArCi

Demarco Murray MVP


----------



## Corazon

ArCi said:


> Demarco Murray MVP


Dallas looked fucking serious out there. Are in they in the convo. for top teams now?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nah not at all


----------



## Corazon

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Nah not at all


Who is your top 3


I don't even know: San Fran, Seattle, Denver


----------



## neversickanymore

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Nah not at all



There better than you guys are


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> woah chargers that was close!!! bababyyyy!!!
> 
> ali get rdy to change your avi!!!!!!


chargers are a force for sure.

they beat two of the worst teams in football (jags and jets) and barely squeaked by another crappy team today. i know you're a big believer in the idea of a team's true quality being measured by the teams they're beating. what does that say about the chargers.

maybe i'll have to change my avatar. that's fine. but i'll be laughing when the chargers face a real test.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

also: paging gm



alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Forgot  Seahawks and losing to ari by 1 and the only shutout of the season hmmmmmm and we our ranked 1 or within top 3 in most sports websites


I can't until u wear that bolt avi and eat your words


----------



## alasdairm

your team is cutting a path right through the shittiest teams in football. congrats.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We beat  the toughest teams last year at home. And. 5-1 now so shhh


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


ok.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

ArCi said:


> lol TNW the patriots aren't a New York team



9/11--------Patriotism---------ne _patriots_

Moron


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

7-1 after Denver


----------



## neversickanymore

Ill take that bet.. your going to fail with denver.

some of the top teams imo&inpo. chargers, arizona, cowboys, eagles, denver, bengals, pack, 49ers, colts, seattle,,   but really it wide open at this point.

Top bunch for me right now  inpo


denver
arizona 
eagles
chargers
cowgirls

followed by inpo

pack 
sea chickens 
bengals
9ers
colts


----------



## Care

gotta eat my words about the cowboys

that o-line is beastly

I think the Ravens are legit too

not a believer in the cardinals (lost too many players) or the eagles (inconstant)


----------



## cj

How bout them eagles!!


----------



## neversickanymore

I agree the ravens are up there as well.

Initially I  was also sceptical of the eagles, but they just seem to come out and beet more and more teams each week and they have won my respect.  

Im kicking myself as my gut totally told me to pick the cowgirls.. The brain said that after the loss last week go with the champs.  Dumb.  I did not see the browns handing it to the steelers like that coming.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Never  I'll take it if i don't loose my wager With Ali 


And diidnt sproles get
Injured last night


----------



## neversickanymore

What should we wager DWE?


----------



## cj

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Never  I'll take it if i don't loose my wager With Ali
> 
> 
> And diidnt sproles get
> Injured last night


Sproles has a sprained mcl. Out a few weeks. Very thankful it wasn't season ending.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That we go 7-1 and we will have some starters back week avi bet 



Sd has a new sproles in Oliver


----------



## neversickanymore

So 7-1 for a week avi bet.    I ware a bolt and you ware a packers G.. done.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah Big Ben was 18-1 against the browns all time 

didn't see that coming either


----------



## alasdairm

i did 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya I've had a feelings the steelers are starting to crumble

Browns have Norv as Oc


----------



## ArCi

lol most people picked the browns to win that game it's not that impressive. Especially after losing to
the bucs.. and Cleveland was at home

I was going with Ben because of history and he's one of my favorite players. I refuse to ever bet against him


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> lol most people picked the browns to win that game it's not that impressive.


on bl or in general?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I picked browns a lot of people did on bl


----------



## ArCi

honestly I was just kinda talking out of my ass right there idk. but I feel like the browns were a favorite in that game

I'm not sure what the public bet was


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I picked browns a lot of people did on bl


in bl pick'em, 5 people took steelers and 4 people picked browns.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's a lot considering it's the browns


----------



## alasdairm

arci's claim was that "_most people picked the browns to win that game_". in the context of the bl pick'em, that statement is incorrect.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Man that loss to the Pats sucked. I'm literally still sobering up from Sunday. Had to drowned out the pain.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol san diego has played two games against teams with a record over 500, and they won one of them. 

Impressive man, impressive.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Just wait 

Plus we shut out the jets destroyed the jags


----------



## One Thousand Words

The chiefs will be a bridge too far I'm afraid


----------



## zzz101

otw did you ever play American football or no?


----------



## One Thousand Words

A couple of games in a local league, but that's like saying I played snooker when all I did was get pissed at the pub and played 8 ball


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Plus we shut out *the jets* destroyed *the jags*


i am reminded of a chris rock bit:





			
				chris rock said:
			
		

> You know the worst thing about niggas? Niggas always want credit for some shit they supposed to do. A nigga will brag about some shit a normal man just does. A nigga will say some shit like, "I take care of my kids." You're supposed to, you dumb motherfucker! What kind of ignorant shit is that? "I ain't never been to jail!" What do you want, a cookie?! You're not supposed to go to jail, you low-expectation-having motherfucker!



what do you want, dwe? a cookie? you're supposed to beat the jets and the jags.

the jets! the jags!

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Broncos didint shut them out ? That's why we are favored to win by every analyst and we are at home . And u know what's funny is that the chargers played Denver on tnf and will again and we beat them last tnf

I'm sorry Ali that the patriots are becoming lack luster


----------



## alasdairm

yeah. beating the jets and jags is amazing and beating the (until then undefeated) bengals and the bills (one of the best DEF units in the game) is a sign of "_becoming lackluster_"?

you go on and on and on about strength of schedule...

record of teams beaten by chargers this season: *7-21 (0.250)*

something to brag about for sure.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's not who we beat it's how we beat them 

We are playing with 3-4 stringers 
Rivers probably the MVP 

Once we get out 1st stringers back after our bye hello 7-1


----------



## GenericMind

If the Bills' season hinged on 10 games against the Patriots or 10 games against the Chargers I would want the Bills to play the Chargers, without a doubt.

The Chargers barely beat the Bills with EJ Manual playing one of the worst games a QB has played this season. If Orton would have been in there the 22 points by the Chargers probably wouldn't have won them the game.

The Patriots gashed the Bills' defense for 2 more touchdowns than anyone else has been able to put on them all season.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bills are bad bro

I can't make an excuse on ej 

That's like saying rivers almost lostto oak cuz rivers  played the 2nd worst game of
His season


----------



## GenericMind

You don't seem to be able to differentiate between good teams and bad teams in the NFL so you saying that doesn't really bother me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Are u saying bills are better ???

Plz


----------



## GenericMind

I'm saying that regardless of which team is better, you barely know enough about football to follow a game so your opinions on who is better than who don't matter.


----------



## GenericMind

Let's put it this way: If the Chargers had played the Bills' schedule up to this point I don't think they'd be any better than 3-3 right now.


----------



## zzz101

One Thousand Words said:


> A couple of games in a local league, but that's like saying I played snooker when all I did was get pissed at the pub and played 8 ball



in otha words; no.  shame, would of put these yanks to shame ime


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's not who we beat it's how we beat them


right. you barely squeaked past oakland last week. the oakland raiders that is:

2nd worst offence in all of football.
7th worst defense in all of football.

yep.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Division rivals always play hard

Denver vs sd will be one of the biggest games on prime time of the reg season


----------



## neversickanymore

J>e>t>s>> jets.. Jets.. Jets.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Loll sd shut out 33-0 out jets u are ahead by one point


----------



## alasdairm

i thought "_Division rivals always play hard_"?

you said that three posts ago. you just open your mouth and crap just oozes out, doesn't it?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

patriots d comes up huge - a blocked kick to deny jets the win with 8s on the clock.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Good game, bet your undies were all bundled up until that block ali..


----------



## alasdairm

yep.

alasdair


----------



## cj

I really thought geno was going to pull it out there at the end. That was by far the best game I have seen him play. Unfortunately for him he will be learning a new offense next year if he is still a jet. Rex Ryan is a dead coach walking.


----------



## One Thousand Words

It was nice seeing Chris Jones getting some redemption for his brain fart last year


----------



## GenericMind

God I hate the Patriots so fucking much. I swear they sold their souls to the devil and have the biggest horseshoe in the known universe up their asses.


----------



## GenericMind

And yes, I really do believe the refs help the Patriots win games on purpose. Not only do they get favorable phantom calls and non-calls at critical points in almost every game they're not crushing their opponent in, they also get shit like this which is so blatant I could puke:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153326026808009&set=vb.618438008&typ%20e=2&theater

The ref literally MOVED a Patriots player away from center so they wouldn't get a "Lining up over center" penalty during the game-winning field goal block last night. Someone please tell me how in the world that's legal.


----------



## GenericMind

And then this crap:

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/24755856/tom-brady-takes-the-worst-dive-youll-ever-see-vs-jets


----------



## GenericMind

Meanwhile, teams that play the Patriots have to constantly deal with bullshit penalties like this:

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/10/16/6985297/jerry-hughes-penalty-bills-patriots-2014


----------



## GenericMind

That was just the worst of like 8 highly questionable calls against the Bills during last Sunday's Pats game.

http://espn.go.com/blog/buffalo-bills/post/_/id/14330/sifting-through-the-bills-10-penalties


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> patriots d comes up huge - a blocked kick to deny jets the win with 8s on the clock.
> 
> alasdair


lol we shut the jets out 

U have no room to talk anymore


----------



## ArCi

lol gm you're acting like the Bills are the only team to get a bad call towards them

just looked it up and
New England has more penalties against them this year than any other team in the NFL lol
http://www.nflpenalties.com

given up 110 more yds than the 2nd most penalized team


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> lol gm you're acting like the Bills are the only team to get a bad call towards them
> 
> just looked it up and
> New England has more penalties against them this year than any other team in the NFL lol
> http://www.nflpenalties.com
> 
> given up 110 more yds than the 2nd most penalized team



No, I'm acting like the Patriots NEVER get bad penalties called on them. Never when it's significant. 

-The Patriots are "the most penalized team in the league" so far this year but more than half of their penalties are 5-yarders. Who cares if they've given up the most yards when those yards are given up on non-important downs and drives?

-So far this season, they've had more defensive pass interference penalties called against their opponents than any team in the league.

-So far this season, they've had the second most offensive pass interference penalties called against their opponents of any team in the league.

-Last season, they had the second most defensive pass interference penalties called against their opponents of any team in the league.

-Last season, they had the third most offensive pass interference penalties called against their opponents of any team in the league.

-In 2012, they had the second most defensive pass interference penalties called on opponents out of any team in the entire league.


So why is it that they consistently rank among the top 3 beneficiaries in the league of the two most important and game-altering penalties year after year? I honestly wouldn't be surprised if every single non-Patriots fan here could recount at least one game their team lost to the Patriots in where the Patriots got questionable calls at critical points in the game. I know I can think of a ton for my team. I definitely saw some last night in the Jets game.


----------



## alasdairm

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol we shut the jets out
> 
> U have no room to talk anymore


division rivals always play hard, dwe. you know that.

moaning about bad calls is just loser talk to me. if that's what you're clinging on to as the difference, you just don't have much faith in your team to win convincingly.

and, yep, most penalised team in football last season (count & yards) was the patriots. they also had the highest net count (their penalties minus opponent penalties). suggesting that they are in any way favored by officiating is laughable.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

It's laughable to not differentiate between penalty yards and types of penalty yards/when those penalties occur.

Refs need to get off Tom Brady's and Bellichick's dick and start calling fair games. I blame it on the aura of officiating a game being played by a QB and a Coach that everyone already knows will go down as the greatest combo in history.


----------



## neversickanymore

Jets land wideout Percy Harvin

Traded for a six round pick half way through the season.. there is something more to this then they are telling us.. could it be that this guy is just a nightmare to try and deal with?

EDIT: yeah from this article is seams like he is a total freak show that is so rough to deal with he got traded for a sixth round pick.. whata joke.. pluss he had troubles in minnesota with both the coaches he worked under. 

Wonder how big mister big heads going to be one and everything else jets..


----------



## neversickanymore

Get a life

Go pack go!!


----------



## Methox23

Good to see Cincy struggling, we should take the division...


----------



## pharmakos

fuck yeah lions

game was looking pretty grim for a bit, glad i didn't turn it off


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Haha fuck yeah, fuck you seattle. 

St louis. 




_st louis_


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


> fuck yeah lions
> 
> game was looking pretty grim for a bit, glad i didn't turn it off



Haha yeah I can't believe it. The lions never make 4th quarter comebacks

amazing how our defense is so good this year

2 wins in a row without Calvin Johnson... they could never do that last year


----------



## pharmakos

my cat was in my lap when they got that interception late in the 4th

cat wasn't too happy with my reaction


----------



## subotai

fuck seattle theyre gonna miss the playoffs. too offensively challenged. someone was trying to say Russel Wilson was the best PLAYER in the nfl

gtfo here


----------



## GenericMind

It's crazy how even if a team retains most of their talent, they rarely do well the season after winning the Superbowl. Not saying Seattle won't finish the season hot, it's just weird. The days of teams repeating over and over like the Bills did in the 90s ended once they added free agency to the league.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Nice win for the chiefs IN san diego.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. 5-2. let's see that new avatar, dwe.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The Chiefs must be like the best team in the NFL.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

For sure. 

San diego going to be 5-3 after next week.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nope we play up to Denver  

6-2


----------



## GenericMind

Teams don't "play up to Denver" in Denver. The Chargers will get crushed.


----------



## GenericMind

I can't really brag about the Bills' win today because it was an ugly win against an ugly team, so here's another tidbit I'm proud of:

After today's game Bills defensive linemen make up 3 of the top 10 sack leaders in the league(Marcell Dareus, Mario Williams, Jerry Hughes).

Also, Leodis McKelvin had two INTs today and is tied for most in the league.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> Teams don't "play up to Denver" in Denver. The Chargers will get crushed.



we beat them at home last year on TNF soo yaaaaaa


----------



## subotai

Eagles and Cowboys is the only relevant rivalry in the NFL right now and theyre playing on thanksgiving. cowboys defense is going to get exposed bad

Rolando McClain is NOT a pro bowler

fucking spare me


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Dwe-

Barring any significant injury tonight, avatar bet for tnf? 1 week.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Blah blah

Sure  pink


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Deal. 


How about the cowboys? Holy shit they look good.


----------



## GenericMind

I haven't gotten a chance to watch any Cowboys games this season. I hear they're looking beastly though. Ironic because everyone was writing them off after the first game or two.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Ive watched a couple, and when romo, whitten, bryant, murray, amd the offensive line all are playing well, theyre actually pretty fun to watch. 

Defense is obviously better than last year too.


----------



## subotai

me. im writing them off

everyone talks about them because it's the cowboys. they get talked about even when they lose. it just gets switched to "whats wrong with Dallas?"

eagles are quietly 5-1 without 2 of their best offensive lineman.

not even worried about the division. I will admit the cowboys offense and the eagles are about equal but the eagles kill them on special teams and the defenses remain to be seen.

I just trust Chip Kelly over whoever the fuck calls the plays for Dallas. im not exactly sure what Jason Garett....uh.... does


----------



## GenericMind

I feel really bad for CJ Spiller. Looks like he'll be done for the season with a broken collarbone.

He's a really, really good kid. Super humble. Quotes the bible on his twitter page, etc. With all the talk about his lack of production this season I know he was really looking to set out and prove everyone wrong. His first handoff today he busts a run for 53 yards and then lands on his collarbone. This is a contract year for him too. Hate to see shit like that happen to the good human beings, especially with all the diva assholes in the NFL that seem to coast through untouched.


----------



## neversickanymore

The pack is really starting to play like i thought they would at the begining.. I know the panthers are not all that.. but we shalacked them.. our d line might be the sickest ever and they are starting to play like I new they would... Still daniels is getting no fucking respect and not enough playing time.. wtf coach putt him in more already!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GenericMind

I'm looking forward to the Bills v. Green Bay game later in the season. I've always liked GB.


----------



## ArCi

"Gb d line sickest ever" ?


lol Detroit easily has the best d line in the league. We have the two best defensive tackles.. Suh arguably
the best defensive player in the league.. he gets double teamed every single play and still makes it look easy


actually I think Detroit is ranked #1 in almost every defensive category right now. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## neversickanymore

We meet again.. we can just let the results show whats up.  enjoy 1st place while it lasts..



GenericMind said:


> I'm looking forward to the Bills v. Green Bay game later in the season. I've always liked GB.



Oh thats in your house.. your fans were fired up today


----------



## GenericMind

Uh no. The Bills have the best Dline in the league.

-3 of the 4 Bills Dlinemen are on the top 10 individual sack list in the league. The Lions don't even have 1.

-Bills Dlinemen have 2 players that are top 10 in tackles-for-a-loss so far. Detroit has 1.

-Bills lead the league in sacks

-Before today the Bills were ranked #1 in rushing yards given up per game

-The Bills are the only team in the league that hasn't given up a rushing TD. Detroit has given up 3.

-The Bills have given up shorter runs and a shorter "longest run allowed" than the Lions.

The only team that can contend right now for title of best Dline in the league with the Bills is the Lions. GB isn't even in the conversation.


----------



## neversickanymore

when you factor in the league tops interceptions they help create I think you may find otherwise.


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills are tied for the second most interceptions in the league. Green Bay only has 2 more than the Bills. They also have 8 less sacks and have given up 7 more rushing touchdowns. They're also giving up almost double the amount of rushing yards per game as the Bills(Bills ranked 5th, Green Bay ranked 30th).


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Nope we play up to Denver
> 
> 6-2


hey dwe

can you please fulfill the terms of the bet to which we agreed and sport the correct avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks. if you can't change it, i'll change it for you.

chargers are going to start to run out of steam now, i think. 5-3 after next week. after that, chargers schedule gets a little harder than the jags and the jets. you're going to finish 8-8 or 9-7.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I'm looking forward to the Bills v. Green Bay game later in the season. I've always liked GB.


sucks to see spiller and jackson hurt, today, gm. i think fred jackson is a class act and a much undervalued talent.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

GenericMind said:


> The Bills are tied for the second most interceptions in the league. Green Bay only has 2 more than the Bills. They also have 8 less sacks and have given up 7 more rushing touchdowns. They're also giving up almost double the amount of rushing yards per game as the Bills(Bills ranked 5th, Green Bay ranked 30th).



Wana bet we end up with more sacks and more interceptions at the end of the year?


----------



## ArCi

Lmao

Ypg:

Det - #1
Buf - #11


Ppg:

Det - #1
Buf - #8

Pass yds allowed per game:

Det - #1
Buf - #26


Rushing yds allowed per game

Det - #2
Buf - #1

Sacks:

Det - #1
Buf - #3

Opponent First Downs:

Det - #4
Buf - #21


Detroit easily the best defense in the league


Try again...


----------



## GenericMind

^I'm not sure where you're getting those stats but they're not correct.




ArCi said:


> actually I think Detroit is ranked #1 in almost every defensive category right now. Correct me if I'm wrong



They're only ranked first in rushing yards per game. They're not first in sacks, passing yards per game, interceptions, yards per carry, yards per pass, opposing QB passer rating, opposing QB completion percentage, passing TDs allowed, rushing TDs allowed, or forced fumbles.

So basically they're only leading 1 category.


----------



## GenericMind

I think you're looking at last week's stats Arci. Those rankings don't appear to be updated after today's games. This link has updated stats.


----------



## GenericMind

And by the way, no need to get your panties in a bunch. I said the Bills have the best defensive line in the league, not the best defense in the league. Detroit does.

But the Bills Dline is better. Sorry but it's true.


----------



## ArCi

aah yep you're right I was looking at last week


Miami's defense is sneaky good.. They are still under the radar and have one of the better defenses in the league


----------



## neversickanymore

why the green bay D is more orientated towards the pass.  

STATS	CMP	ATT	YDS	CMP%	AVG	LNG	TD	INT	RAT
This Game	19	22	255	86.4	11.59	59	3	0	154.5

AR stats today. Go ahead try and beat that with the run.. better have the best defense in the league.  We will role over detroit when we see them next.


----------



## GenericMind

I think if Kiko Alonso wasn't lost for the season the Bills could give the Lions a run for their money, but there's no doubt Detroit is the most dominant overall defense in the league through 7 weeks. Other teams dream of being able to be that well-rounded in pass and rush defense. It's usually one or the other, not both.


----------



## ArCi

neversickanymore said:


> why the green bay D is more orientated towards the pass.
> 
> STATS	CMP	ATT	YDS	CMP%	AVG	LNG	TD	INT	RAT
> This Game	19	22	255	86.4	11.59	59	3	0	154.5
> 
> AR stats today. Go ahead try and beat that with the run.. better have the best defense in the league.  We will role over detroit when we see them next.




Haha we'll see... As long as we have Calvin Johnson I think we'll be ok. Aaron Rodgers is the best qb though right now imo so it's going to be a tough game.


I don't think there is one player more important to his team than Calvin Johnson to Detroit... Their offense is completely different when he's not in the lineup


Golden Tate tho... might be the best offseason signing this year. He's unstoppable.. and fits in perfectly to Detroit's offense


----------



## GenericMind

That rivalry in the NFC North is going to be epic this year.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah I actually feel like the lions have a chance. But they always manage to find a way to fuck it up at the end of the year somehow

Wouldn't surprise me if they miss the playoffs lol


----------



## subotai

hey arci how about every quartback on a team not named Oakland or Jacksonville

or buffalo

insert Bryce Brown

lookout


----------



## ArCi

lol yeah I know.. but you have to admit CJ can take over a game at any time

no wide receivers can do what he does. You won't see another player like him for at least a decade

He's like the Lebron James of the nfl


----------



## GenericMind

Calvin Johnson is the best football player at any position in the entire league right now imo.

But I'm hoping Sammy Watkins changes that.


----------



## subotai

that was true like 6-7 years ago when he first came in the league but its really not anymore

demaryius thomas, dez bryant, jimmy graham, shit id look out for Cordarrele patterson if he had a QB

not everyone is as tall and fast as him but there's plenty of guys who are just as tall and fast enough

not saying he's overrated, just not irreplaceable as once thought.

scheme and a solid o line does more for a team than some freak wide receiver. I could catch touchdowns if put in the right spot. Athletes like CJ just broaden the area for the "spot" to be in

best football player do you watch the Broncos play? wow


----------



## GenericMind

You're right there are a lot of things that can do more for a team than a single player, but when you're just talking about a single player I think he takes the cake.


----------



## subotai

unless he throws the pass to himself that will never be true

im just not as high on receivers as others I guess. my philosophy is anyone who can run fast can be a good receiver if the line and QB are on point. 

the seahawks won the super bowl with one of the shittiest receiving corps in super bowl history


----------



## ArCi

Remember last year when dez Bryant was talking shit about Calvin Johnson and how he was better than him

Then they play each other the next week and Calvin Johnson put up 329 yards in that game

lol one of best performances I have ever witnessed by one player


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> unless he throws the pass to himself that will never be true
> 
> im just not as high on receivers as others I guess. my philosophy is anyone who can run fast can be a good receiver if the line and QB are on point.
> 
> the seahawks won the super bowl with one of the shittiest receiving corps in super bowl history



That's because defenses always win Championships. That was true in 1990 when the #1 ranked Giants defense beat the #1 ranked Bills offense in the Bowl and it's true now, as shown by Seattle's trouncing of Denver last year. Same with the Giants over the Pats in 2007.

And I agree with what you're saying. I'm not talking about taking into consideration things like who is throwing to who or any other outside factors. I just think when you look at each individual player in the league, he's the best. That doesn't mean he's going to lead them to the Bowl or that he gives them a bigger chance of winning than offensive schemes or game planning.


----------



## subotai

idk you could argue JJ Watt but its all arguments and I dont really care tbh


----------



## One Thousand Words

You can't lose a game if the other team doesn't score.


----------



## subotai

its not that I dont care really, there's just different ways to skin a cat. I think that's how the expression goes

eagles defense is criminally underrated, I think they force at least 3 turnovers against dallas. people seem to forget DeMarco has a little history of fumbling. combined with romo's history of interceptions. combined with the eagles forcing a lot of turnovers

its going to be a shootout on thanksgiving, but I think dallas fails to score when they really have to

just like usual


----------



## GenericMind

JJ Watt is a good argument. Dude is retardedly good. But better than the type of "good" that guys like Suh or Marcel Darius are. He makes highlight-worthy plays that change games on the regular.


----------



## subotai

eagles defense is tied for 2nd in sacks and 1st in forced fumbles

cowboys are going doooooown

stats schmats though, its all about getting plays when it matters most. a well timed sack can completely change a situation, and when you are in close games you cant rely on "well we've held people to xxx ypg through the season so that means we will do it this game as well"

you still have to do it. the eagles make plays, they just give up some plays too. but that's just the nfl anymore. its all about when you make and give up plays

they also lead the league in solo tackles which means they are: A- on the field too much, B- put in situations where they are in man-to-man a lot, and as a result, C- I have no idea where im going with this. but they can tackle pretty good


----------



## subotai

detroit gets a lot of penalties iirc

special teams, penalties, MISSED FIELD GOALS

all go into the hidden yardage shibe

Cody Parkey is 8/9. pretty sure thats more fgs than the lions have made as a team this year and theyve played 1 more game

now take what I just said and apply it to the previous stats

twerk

ok so they dont get a lot of penalties. but im not buying the defense yet.


----------



## GenericMind

Eagles actually don't have a very good defense. Those sack rankings are a little off, but it doesn't matter because the Eagles' strength doesn't rely on their defense. They're offensive beasts. That's way more exciting than being a defensively strong team anyway imo. The Eagles are really exciting to watch. A lot more so than my team.


----------



## pharmakos

subotai said:


> detroit gets a lot of penalties iirc
> 
> special teams, penalties, MISSED FIELD GOALS



yeah i miss jason hanson


----------



## ArCi

yeah Detroit's kicking has been the worst i have ever seen

seriously they could easily be 7-0 right now.. Lost against Carolina and buffalo because of missed field goals

dude went 0-3 on FG against the bills... inside of a dome. lol


----------



## GenericMind

I want to share a little gem with you guys that most Bills fans aren't aware of. If you've never heard Bills CB Leodis McKelvin speak, you're missing out. Leads the league in interceptions but he's a deep woods Georgia boy through and through and as backwoods as a brotha can possibly get.

http://www.buffalobills.com/video/videos/Leodis_McKelvin_I_looked_like_a_receiver/5a2d505c-8800-4a02-a0de-dd4a78d61257


----------



## pharmakos

lol shit

sounds more like a waterboy than a quarterback

gatorade is better than water style


----------



## neveroddoreven

GenericMind said:


> Eagles actually don't have a very good defense. Those sack rankings are a little off, but it doesn't matter because the Eagles' strength doesn't rely on their defense. They're offensive beasts. That's way more exciting than being a defensively strong team anyway imo. The Eagles are really exciting to watch. A lot more so than my team.



You say that but it is not the reason the eagles are 5-1. The defence is certainly underrated, but at the same time frustratingly mediocre, so more specifically the d line is underrated and conor barwin is having a great year, among other good players. Im not sure i know enough to understand why so many easy yards are given up on the pass, but williams and fletcher seem to be fucking miles away from the receiver too much of the time, giving far too much time to catch and make a play, neither of them should be on the team further than this season . having said that, cant wait for rest of the season to see how this turns out and how many more gears there are to go through on both sides of the ball

and to the above, yeh that alex henery should never have stepped on the field for detroit, terrible kicker


----------



## subotai

idk im a personal proponent of the bend-dont-break defense

they are relatively mediocre on defense. any team that starte bradley fletcher at cb will have issues

but they make plays. remember when Jairus Byrd was the best free agent safety? Malcolm Jenkins definitely did

their best linebacker hasnt played a game yet. the offense has also had its bad moments which makes the defense have to be on the field more only without a lead like much of last year.

you basically just proved my point of them being underrated. so the rams put up 28 pts on them. they also just beat seattle.

by way of special teams. and the eagles have one of the best if not the best special teams from top to bottom in the league. Brandon Boykin is on the screen before the ball is 9/10 punts. Sproles can pop off a 20+ yd return out of nothing. 

just wait until the playoffs. and the Eagles WILL make the playoffs. I cant say that about either the Bills or Lions


----------



## GenericMind

I actually thought Jarius Byrd was overrated in FA, and that's coming from a guy who really liked him. For the amount he was asking and how much I liked Aaron Williams as Safety for the Bills, I was fine with letting Byrd walk. And in hindsight it looks like one of the smartest moves they've made in awhile.

I still believe that if the Bills had kept Byrd, Byrd and Williams would have been by far the best safety tandem in the league. I'm sure most non-Bills fans don't even know who Aaron Williams is but he's become my second favorite player on the team behind Freddie Jackson. He's 4 years younger than Byrd, plays hard, hits hard, was signed to a long-term deal at like a fourth of the price as Byrd, and is quietly having one of the best seasons for a safety in the league so far according to ProFootBallFocus.com who ranks every play of every player every game, throughout the whole league.


----------



## neveroddoreven

yeh i do agree subutai they do make plays and i do like a big majority of the people they put on the field going forward, getting kendricks back will be nice too


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Bring on san diego


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> i'll bet. i'm not one of these s&g pussies who doesn't believe in his team (or, worse, takes a bet then welshes when he loses).
> 
> november 30th. it's on. a one-week avatar bet?
> 
> that is st. andrews day, btw. so you're double-fucked.
> 
> eddie lacy was a huge cornerstone of my fantasy team last year so i'll be hoping to snag him again which will rule/suck.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Found it..


----------



## alasdairm

^ sweet.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

it's the start of the end, dwe...

chargers are sliding fast down all the rankings after a home loss to the 2-3 division rival chiefs. bleacher report has them at 8th place (behind the patriots now  )

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol bleacher report hahahhabahahahabababab


----------



## alasdairm

^ maybe not br specifically but you're always touting rankings. now that your chargers are sliding down the rankings, they're no longer relevant?

what a fucking surprise.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## alasdairm

a better comparison is the offense vs. defense matchup:

sd pass offense (6th) vs. (18th) den pass defense
sd run offense (29th) vs. (3rd) den run defense

sd pass defense (3rd) vs. (3rd) den pass offense
sd run defense (13th) vs. (25th) den run offense

either way, the chargers are getting creamed.

creamed. chargers. geddit!



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The Chargers offense and defense ranks have been padded due to their weak schedule so far imo. On paper it looks like the Chargers have the better defense, but I'd put Denver's ahead of them.


----------



## neversickanymore

steelers voodoo


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> The Chargers offense and defense ranks have been padded due to their weak schedule so far imo. On paper it looks like the Chargers have the better defense, but I'd put Denver's ahead of them.


i tend to agree. plus the chargers have had a cake schedule for the most part.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Their schedule is about to get a lot harder. We'll find out real quick just how good they actually are.  I wouldn't be surprised to see them go under .500 in the next 9 games.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol !!!!!!!!!!! Remember we beat broncos last season on tnf


----------



## neversickanymore

> either way, the chargers are getting creamed.



qft


----------



## GenericMind

Last year means nothing.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hey we are better than the bills

That's a fact lol


----------



## subotai

Eagles 27
Cardinals 17

never even a game

feelin good Bear






the best part about not having a true #1 receiver is Patrick Peterson doesnt know who to fuckin cover. their defense isnt as good as last year and I see Palmer throwing a pick or two

6-1 WHOOMP WHOOMp


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Hey we are better than the bills
> 
> That's a fact lol



Really? Because it's very likely that at the end of this weekend both teams will have the same record, with the Bills playing the harder schedule of the two so far.


----------



## GenericMind

Unless of course you're saying that because the Chargers beat the Bills once this season. I suppose that also means Miami is better than the Patriots and the Rams are better than the Seahawks?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No we just are lol u have no qb we have an elite qb and gona be getting our first stringers back for our hard pArt of the season


----------



## GenericMind

Kyle Orton has a better completion percentage and is averaging more passing yards per game than Phillip Rivers right now.....


----------



## alasdairm

give up, gm. his analysis is moronic.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'm going to thoroughly enjoy the coming demise of the Chargers during the second half of the season.


----------



## alasdairm

me too, gm. me too.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

didnt think it was possible for falcons to have even more injuries this year than last. and just look at this o-line:

LT: Sam Baker out for season, Jake Matthews out 2 and a half games
LG: Justin Blalock out 1 and a half games
C: Joe Hawley out for season, Peter Konz out for season
RG: Jon Asamoah only player not to miss any time
RT: Mike Johnson out for season, Lamar Holmes out for season

it's a damn shame too because it was looking better than it ever was in years in week 1. and it's crazy to think we're just 1 win behind the NFC South leader. thank god we all suck this year so i havent totally lost hope just yet. there could possibly be a 7-9 division winner.

last game vs ravens it felt like as soon as matt ryan would snap the ball everyone would come in unblocked so all he could do is pass to the RB. we could have 3 Julio Jones' and it wouldnt even matter. and now we got lions d-line for a "home" game in London.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol u really think orton is better than rivers

Plz


----------



## alasdairm

^ jesus christ, dwe. do you know what words mean?

"_orton is better than rivers_" is a subjective opinion that would be up for debate except *nobody fucking said that*.

what gm said is there in black and white: "_orton has a better completion percentage and is averaging more passing yards per game than Phillip Rivers right now_".

that is a simple fact. does it mean he's a better quarterback? maybe. maybe not. does it mean he has a better completion percentage right now? *yes*. does it mean that he is averaging more passing yards per game right now? *yes*.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

If Orton would have been the QB in the Chargers/Bills game I think the Chargers would have lost.


----------



## neversickanymore

What if: Tom Brady to Texans?
NFL trade deadline: Four explosive, albeit unlikely, hypothetical deals


----------



## alasdairm

tony romo has a better completion percentage than rivers right now. fact.
matt ryan has more passing yards  than rivers right now. fact.
kirk cousins has more yards per game than rivers right now. fact.
mohamed sanu (wr) has more yards per attempt than rivers right now. fact.
bryan hoyer has fewer interceptions than rivers right now. fact.
ryan fitzpatrick has fewer fumbles than rivers right now. fact.

does that mean that romo, ryan, cousins, sanu, hoyer and fitzpatrick are _better_ quarterbacks than rivers? of course not.

your approach to football discussion is completely moronic, dwe.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Im being a idiot like mg saying the bills are the the best and win the Super Bowl  I know what he ment. Be gota troll and troller


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Im being a idiot


something on which we can all agree.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

DWE is trolling this thread so well


----------



## subotai

Sanu made one of the nicest catches ive seen this year and it was on 3rd down. Just like that Williams catch for Dallas against Seattle and the Maclin catch against the Niners

getting a crucial first down when your team is on 3rd or even better. 4th down has gotta be the best feeling. 

youd think a touchdown would be, but if you know you got 1 or 2 more cracks at scoring one, it probably wouldnt sting too bad to mess up.

id want to do that at least once in my life if I was an NFL player. make a sick grab and just get up and emphatically make the first down signal with my hand.

greatest one I ever saw was Freddy Mitchell on 4th & 26 in the divisional game between the Eagles and the Packers. one of the best games period. Pretty much the highlight of Fred-X's career but damn was that clutch. 

4th down after mcnabb jjst got sacked, like a minute or two to go, down by 3, top seed in the playoffs, Brett Favre the old gunslinger on the other side

and fucking Freddy Mitchell steals the show

what


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya better than a fat shot of h for sure yo


----------



## neversickanymore

con·fab·u·late

:  to justify past behavior or fill in gaps of memory by fabrication


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Im excited for tonights game, should be a good one. 


Wow if brady went to Houston......


----------



## neversickanymore

I think the bolts are going to get worked, but shit im wrong all the time.. but yeah im looking forward to the game as well.. spread em DWE


----------



## GenericMind

The Chargers are toast tonight. Sports media and the NFL will puff it up as the battle of the century for ratings, but Vegas always knows what the real deal is. SD are 8.5 point underdogs LOL.


----------



## alasdairm

dwe, you're broke so here is your chance to make _guaranteed_ money. just stick everything you own - i'm guessing that's about $250  - on the chargers. if everything you're telling us is true, _you can not lose_!

hell, take the money line ($+370) and you can turn your $250 into over $900...

do it.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Im excited for tonights game, should be a good one.
> 
> 
> Wow if brady went to Houston......



you talking about that ESPN article? they had a hypothetical trade for LeSean McCoy, Brandon Graham, and a 2nd and 5th rounder to Oakland for the first round pick (safe to say it's gonna be #1 overall I think) next year and everyone on the radio is like

YEAH, I'd do it in a heartbeat

and Im on the complete opposite side of the fence

for who, for what? Marcus Mariota? Am I the only one who just doesn't really see it with this guy?

yeah, he puts up numbers in college on an offense-oriented team and is a good fit for Chip Kelly who recruited him and really likes him but he had a major injury already iirc, plays in a mediocre conference, and hasn't done anything to make you say:

yeah, he's worth giving up one of the best running backs in the league and two important picks.

especially if Jameis Winston is slipping in draft stock. I dont care if he is a petty thief, steal me some QB rushing yards. He's not exactly "mobile", but neither is Nick Foles. 

let the O line come back, and then give LeSean some more games before you fucking dump him for a mystery box. people give up on running backs so easily these days, unbelievable.

and why the fuck would Oakland do that trade? You dont TAKE ON running backs, you try to find one under the radar. LeSean himself was a mid 2nd round pick. Arian Foster went undrafted. do some fucking scouting. oh yeah it's Oakland, they cant getr shit right except their uniforms. 

not gonna happen IMO, neither will the tom Brady thing. You dont blow a team up when you have a legitiamate shot to go deep in the playoffs

I dont care if Jesus Christ himself was coming out to the draft next year

and how do you give up on Foles so fast? 

buncha bandwagoners around here I swear

bryce brown, where you at


----------



## ArCi

GenericMind said:


> The Chargers are toast tonight. Sports media and the NFL will puff it up as the battle of the century for ratings, but Vegas always knows what the real deal is. SD are 8.5 point underdogs LOL.



Honestly the fact they are 8.5 point underdogs makes me think the game is going to be even closer that I thought, and it wouldn't surprise me at all of San Diego won. This feels like a trap. Phillip Rivers always plays good against the Manning brothers, and always seems to have a great game when he goes up against Denver.

I don't think Denver is going to cover that spread.. we'll see though

If I bet money on NFL, I would put money down on that spread right now (+8.5) for San Diego


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

The chargers play hard in denver, there is no question about that. I think rivers is 4-1 there? I could be wrong. 

And preferably i would like a close game, makes it more fun to watch.

Plus i lost an avi bet to dwe last year, so it would be nice to see him rock a broncos avatar.


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> you talking about that ESPN article? they had a hypothetical trade for LeSean McCoy, Brandon Graham, and a 2nd and 5th rounder to Oakland for the first round pick (safe to say it's gonna be #1 overall I think) next year and everyone on the radio is like
> 
> YEAH, I'd do it in a heartbeat
> 
> and Im on the complete opposite side of the fence
> 
> for who, for what? Marcus Mariota? Am I the only one who just doesn't really see it with this guy?
> 
> yeah, he puts up numbers in college on an offense-oriented team and is a good fit for Chip Kelly who recruited him and really likes him but he had a major injury already iirc, plays in a mediocre conference, and hasn't done anything to make you say:
> 
> yeah, he's worth giving up one of the best running backs in the league and two important picks.
> 
> especially if Jameis Winston is slipping in draft stock. I dont care if he is a petty thief, steal me some QB rushing yards. He's not exactly "mobile", but neither is Nick Foles.
> 
> let the O line come back, and then give LeSean some more games before you fucking dump him for a mystery box. people give up on running backs so easily these days, unbelievable.
> 
> and why the fuck would Oakland do that trade? You dont TAKE ON running backs, you try to find one under the radar. LeSean himself was a mid 2nd round pick. Arian Foster went undrafted. do some fucking scouting. oh yeah it's Oakland, they cant getr shit right except their uniforms.
> 
> not gonna happen IMO, neither will the tom Brady thing. You dont blow a team up when you have a legitiamate shot to go deep in the playoffs
> 
> I dont care if Jesus Christ himself was coming out to the draft next year
> 
> and how do you give up on Foles so fast?
> 
> buncha bandwagoners around here I swear
> 
> bryce brown, where you at



I think the McCoy trade would make some sense for the eagles after the season is over. There's no reason we have to use it on a qb. We could go after a game changing no.1 corner or other position of need. Or we could trade the likely 1 overal pick for more picks that we could use to shore up our defense or other needs. Personally I think nick Foles is our guy for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GenericMind

That interception that just happened, at 13:35 of the 3rd quarter, is when the game will go from a contest to an ass-whooping. Mark my words.


----------



## alasdairm

^ incorrect. the chargers are "playing tough".

too bad i just traded away emmanuel sanders...

and too bad, because fred jackson got hurt, i had to start branden oliver against the impressive denver defense. i think he has about 6 inches rushing in this game...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'd have to say that, overall, Denver probably has the best team in the league. There isn't really any other franchise that can boast that solid of a defense while having such a potent offense. With the way the NFL works that certainly doesn't mean they'll win the bowl or even make it there, but there's no doubt they're the best overall unit in the sport.


----------



## alasdairm

^ negative. the best team in football is the chargers. watch them play the broncos "tough".

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

You obviously know a ton about football and you've emphatically stated several times, and with authority, that the Chargers are the best so I have no choice other than to believe you.


----------



## GenericMind

As an aside, it's getting to the point of being pathetic that PI is becoming such an important part of the game that QBs under heavy pressure are just chucking it up when they're near the endzone knowing that there's a 50% chance they'll draw a defensive PI call.

You gotta figure, if you toss it up to a back section of the endzone haphazardly there's a 50/50 chance your WR will beat the CB for the catch, and there's also a 50/50 chance you're going to draw that flag and automatic first down. I just saw Rivers throw it out there lliterally having no idea who's hands the ball would end up in.


----------



## alasdairm

i agree. there's a real sense that some players are (primarily) playing for the penalty which is pretty lame.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

It's seriously handicapped a lot of CBs too. Half of the really good CBs in the league were good because they were physical. They're all too afraid to make any contact now for fear of a penalty and it's made them ineffective. Stephon Gilmore of the Bills has been suffering from it. I've seen Revis get thrown on WAY more than usual this season for the same reason.

I realize higher scores = more exciting games = higher ratings but man, let the players play.


----------



## alasdairm

they just described peyton manning as "_probably the greatest quarterback in football history_".

they meant rivers, right?

easy mistake to make.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

if the spread on this game was chargers +22, they're still in it, right?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

chargers to the bowl imvho


----------



## cj

The chargers are pretty good they are gonna make the playoffs and will be a tough out. But The AFC really sucks this year. the broncos should be a lock for the SB if they stay healthy.


----------



## neversickanymore

I napped through the whole game


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Good gamee would of been a different game if the refs weren't  all over the broncos dixk and overturned that crucial fumble and overlooked tons of pi oh well oh and the bs holding call to overturn weddles interception cmon man 


Rivers and gates best qb/te duo ever !!!


----------



## pharmakos

fucking 7:30AM game for the lions on sunday, bleh.

edit -- apparently they either changed the time or i heard incorrectly.  everything i'm seeing now says 9:30AM EST.  much more doable.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> 6-1 ali get rdy for avi change


nah.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol we will stomp kc


nah.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> ali get rdy to change your avi!!!!!!


nah.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> I can't until u wear that bolt avi and eat your words


nah.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> Once we get out 1st stringers back after our bye hello 7-1


hello 5-3


DrinksWithEvil said:


> Nope we play up to Denver


nah.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> 6-2


5-3

alasdair


----------



## Methox23

^





So ready for Cincy Sunday, starting to hit our stride now and it looks like Cincy have played their best football of the season...


----------



## alasdairm

baltimore looks pretty impressive.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

Methox23 said:


> So ready for Cincy tomorrow, starting to hit our stride now and it looks like Cincy have played their best football of the season...



hitting your stride = playing panthers, bucs, and falcons

whoever wins NFC South just received a golden ticket


----------



## MikeOekiM

bengals have looked shitty as of late tho no doubt to put it lightly


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

If chargers has our starters it would have been diffrent missing wood head,Matthews, Ingram , hardwick, flowers.


----------



## alasdairm

if i was tom brady i'd have three superbowl rings. but i'm not. so i don't.

you _knew_ you didn't have those guys but still went on and on and on about how the chargers were going to play tough in denver and win and be 7-1.

but your team is 5-3 now and it's time for you to stfu about football for a bit 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We will be the pats for sure


----------



## alasdairm

you were going to beat the chiefs for sure.
then you were going to beat the broncos for sure.

so when you say for sure, it's not very sure.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

For sure bro


----------



## alasdairm

you've gone from ignorant flag waving to trolling which says it all.

alasdair


----------



## Methox23

As someone who follows AM from Britain, I hate the idea of London games, London franchise.. I would go out of my way to not support a London team, I hope it never happens.


----------



## neversickanymore

Oh thats what the hell is going on.. 


I dont like when my team plays the sun late game.. im just jittery and anxious all day.


----------



## ArCi

If the NFL would have warned us that the game was going to be the Atlanta Falcons vs the Detroit Lions practice squad, I don't think anyone would have showed up

lol seriously this is ridiculous... I don't even know who half of these guys are playing for Detroit right now


----------



## ArCi

Holy shit we actually made a field goal!


7/17 for the entire season now. Lmao 41%


----------



## ArCi

hahahahaha oooooo shit here comes Detroit 

If we come back from down 21 points im gonna lose it



Just last week came back from an 11 point deficit in last 4 minutes of the game against the saints


----------



## neversickanymore

common falcons!!!


----------



## Droppersneck

lol @ where vegas had the falcons to be pre season. I wonder if anyone actually takes those bets


----------



## ArCi

Lol that was the greatest game of the year

i just dropped to my knees like I was Andre Agassi winning Wimbledon


and we win on a field goal hahaha


----------



## pharmakos

fuck yeah lions

they were down 3-21 when i woke up

good thing i started watching


----------



## MikeOekiM

that was brutal. falcons coulda ran the clock to like 10 seconds but they do holding which stopped the clock, then julio jones drops it. then the lions miss the field goal but they did delay of game and then they make it.

matt prater missed a 20 yard field goal for the falcons years ago to lose a game i was hoping he'd make up for it after all those years today. 9:30am worst possible time to happen too, i dont think i can even watch any of the games today.


----------



## neversickanymore

We're get steelers colts coveraged.. eagles cards is likely to be a much better game.. Wtf.


----------



## Methox23

one for you GM....


----------



## GenericMind

LOL such a rookie mistake, celebrating too early. I bet he never does that again in his entire career. He's going to razzed in the locker room hardcore for that. Was still an awesome 84 yard reception.

Luckily he made up for it with another like 50 yard TD catch.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

So I think it's my Green Bay week 

Show me a avatar NSA


----------



## neversickanymore

Sweet  DWE  either one of these is fine with me.


----------



## GenericMind

GenericMind said:


> Luckily he made up for it with another like 50 yard TD catch.



Correction: 61 yarder. kid just won rookie of the week last week and he's almost definitely gonna win it again this week. Kid's a stud and a shoe-in for offensive rookie of the year imo.

And people still say the Bills paid too much for him. Hogwash.


----------



## neversickanymore

Finally talk about a dick tease.. fkn sunday night!!!!!!   GO PACK GO!!!


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Waiting for dwe broncos avi


----------



## cj

Eagles broke my heart today. A serious question what drug could possibly make both a professional safety and cornerback bite on a double move with 1:50 left in the game and a 3 point lead? Just wtf? Chip Kelley was apperantly smoking it too. Calling A shotgun run play  up the middle on 3rd and basically goal from the 1 to seal the game. Da fuck is that? Ehh whatever. We need sproles back. Our run game is still fucked until our starting o-line gets healthy. Still got a lot of work to do if we want to advance in the playoffs.


----------



## neversickanymore

That hurt.. now I have to fester in doubt and disappointment for two weeks through the bi week.  At least it came at a good time if AR is banged up.


----------



## ArCi

GenericMind said:


> Kid's a stud and a shoe-in for offensive rookie of the year imo.



Yeah he's going to be a superstar, and definitely deserves ROTY 

Kelvin Benjamin tho... that dude is a fucking beast. Reminds me a lot of Calvin Johnson.. I think Benjamin is 6'5

I think Benjamin is going to become the best WR in the league in a few years


----------



## Methox23

Methox23 said:


> So ready for Cincy Sunday, starting to hit our stride now and it looks like Cincy have played their best football of the season...



Spoke too soon


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I never made a bet with you pink only NSA I'll change Avatar when I get home NSA


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'm sorry Ali that the patriots are becoming lack luster



patriots are 6-2 with a streak of won 4.
chargers are 5-3 with a streak of lost 2.

who's starting to look lackluster, dwe? because if it's the pats, then the chargers are just looking shit.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Dwe-
> 
> Barring any significant injury tonight, avatar bet for tnf? 1 week.





DrinksWithEvil said:


> Blah blah
> 
> Sure  pink





Two_in_the_pink said:


> Deal.



Hmmm


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

HERE TWO BIRD WITH ONE STONE? that cool?my location


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

No. Ill wait for you to finish with the gb avi.


----------



## neversickanymore

Looken good DWE 

Wish I could say the same about pinkies


----------



## cj

Romo just went down. Cowboys season is in jeopardy perhaps.


----------



## neversickanymore

Have to love it when the cowgirls go down.


----------



## cj

neversickanymore said:


> Have to love it when the cowgirls go down.



I was very happy. Eagles still tied for division lead.


----------



## Methox23

It's quite conceivable that the Raiders could go 0-16 when looking at their schedule, it's pretty brutal....

@ Seahawks
vs Broncos
@ Chargers
vs Chiefs
@ Rams
vs 49ers
@ Chiefs
vs Bills
@ Broncos


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Good


----------



## MikeOekiM

ArCi said:


> Yeah he's going to be a superstar, and definitely deserves ROTY
> 
> Kelvin Benjamin tho... that dude is a fucking beast. Reminds me a lot of Calvin Johnson.. I think Benjamin is 6'5
> 
> I think Benjamin is going to become the best WR in the league in a few years



watkins vs benjamin for rookie of the year no doubt. i got sammy watkins on my fantasy team but my brother (big FSU fan) has a $15 bet to win $225 on Kelvin Benjamin winning OROY, so even though he's a panther i gotta cheer for the dude.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Ali-

Avi bet for sundays game?


----------



## alasdairm

yep.

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Deal.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I haven't been on here in forever but this is worth posting.  Even if the Steelers dont make the playoffs, Ben's day was ridiculous.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Nice stats for a sex offender.


----------



## cj

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Nice stats for a sex offender.



Fucking co-eds in a bar doesn't make you a sex offender. The case was such bullshit it didn't even go to the grand jury.


----------



## GenericMind

Tom Brady be like...


----------



## neversickanymore

I think we are in for some quality games this weekend.. they better be showing me what i want to see on coverage.

At Dallas	 PK	Arizona	44  
Denver	-3	At New England	50
At Miami	-2.5	San Diego
At Miami	-2.5	San Diego	45

Threw down a risky double bet on this.. took rams on the money line and then rams with the points to cover that.  If the rams win it will be a nice payday. 

At San Francisco	-10.5	St. Louis	44

EDIT: im getting coverage of every game I wanted


----------



## GenericMind

Miami spanking the Chargers so far. It feels weird rooting for a division rival but it would actually be better for the Bills' playoff picture if Miami wins.

Also looking forward to the DEN vs. NE game later this afternoon. Should be a really good game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We fucking suck


----------



## alasdairm

^ finally we agree.

my friends all laughed at me when i predicted a miami win. let's see what the second half brings...

sitting oliver today was a smart move.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

That chargers bandwagon disappeared so quickly 

I swear during the first 4 weeks it was like the media had already crowned them super bowl champions


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Seasons not over and we have a bye 

But this is sad


----------



## ArCi

Oh trust me, your season is over.


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol. agreed.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Getting nervous ali??


----------



## alasdairm

^ not at all.

chargers destroyed 37-0. lmfao.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Rivers probably the MVP


week 9 qb rating: *30.9*

lol.no.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Seasons not over


----------



## cj

The sanchize came threw for my eagles today in the clutch. Hopefully Foles is ok and will be back before we play Dallas and Seattle in the stretch run to the playoffs.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Seasons not over


lost 3 in a row. you get to try to regroup against oakland the you have ravens, patriots, broncos and 49ers to come.

yeah. your season is over.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Fucking Patriots better lose this game.


----------



## alasdairm

7-27 at halftime. long way to go...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

neversickanymore said:


> Threw down a risky double bet on this.. took rams on the money line and then rams with the points to cover that.  If the rams win it will be a nice payday.
> 
> At San Francisco	-10.5	St. Louis	44








 fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Great job getting rid of Matt Prater  Denver.  Missed field goal led to denver going for it on 4th and six and failing. Might not have made a difference, but probably would have been closer. 

Good game New England.


----------



## alasdairm

43-21. fuck yeah.

lacking luster dwe?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

God I fucking hate the Patriots. They aggravate me beyond belief.


----------



## Methox23

Pats offense is scary


----------



## GenericMind

We should start a poll to try and guess which evil ancient deity or lesser demon a 6th round pick with a weak arm sold his soul to for a 15 year run of Hall-of-Fame play and an almost infinite amount of lucky plays and ref calls.


----------



## subotai

yeah the tuck rule thing was such a new englander way of winning a championship

oh 1 call doesnt make a game and everything

uh... yeah it does. if thats a fumble that game is over. and the rams probably would have repeated as SB champs


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> We should start a poll to try and guess which evil ancient deity or lesser demon a 6th round pick with a weak arm sold his soul to for a 15 year run of Hall-of-Fame play and an almost infinite amount of lucky plays and ref calls.








subotai said:


> yeah the tuck rule thing was such a new englander way of winning a championship








alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol. 

Well the chargers were the only team to not score a single point this week. _not one point_
Fuck even the raiders put up 24 against seattle. *in* seattle


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol. chargers blow.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'm actually glad the Bills were on a BYE this week. There were a shit ton of injuries around the league.


----------



## subotai

Nick Foles has a broken collarbone, could miss up to 7 games. Im no mathmetician, but that basically means he'd come back around the playoffs.

Im actually strangely confident in The Sanchize. Mostly because I see this team getting back to what it did best last year, running the football. as the rest of the team gets banged up, the offensive line starters will come back with fresh legs and a lot of motivation to kick ass after being sidelined. McCoy WILL get his yards, talking about trading him to the Raiders GTFO philly fans. you dont know shit

if mccoy was on the raiders this team would be fucking done right now. 

So they might not finish as strong as they could have, still, at 6-2, is that really a big deal? I dont think Dallas will finish overly strong either. It will come down to the two head to head matchups most likely, as it usually does (thanksgiving day about 4pm get the tvs ready)

Im more worried about the DeMeco Ryans injury. fuckin casey matthews DAMMIT NOO. good thing Kendricks looks back on his shit

the worst part of this whole thing is, our defense is going to be so questionable, Chip HAS to make adjustments on his play calling. Ive been saying this for way too fucking long now. You dont need to run the no huddle ALL THE TIME. take some time off the clock and just accept the fact you arent scoring on every possession. this isnt college bitch. just run the ball, chill for 25 seconds, run the ball (hey maybe a 1st down?), chill for a bit, crucial third down pass to Maclin (sick hands ftr), rinse and repeat

but instead we get three rushed plays with an incompletion at some point and the punt team (which is really good dont get me wrong) strolls on the field.

such an oddly structured team atm, and in a totally conflicting way with how the coaching philosophy works. 

Chip wants a dual threat QB who will make plays when given the oppurtunity. 

Mark Sanchez does neither of those things. quintessential game manager. 

now manage the fucking game Chip. stop trying to innovate the wheel when you have a pair of 24 inch rims already between shady mccoy and the o line. 

run the ball, shit works itself out

byooaaa shaka


----------



## alasdairm

well, the chargers 37-0 shellacking by the dolphins has finally managed to get dwe to stfu. nice.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Two years later and I'm glad Mike Wallace is gone.  Steelers got a steal with Wheaton in the 4th round and he is playing super good right now.  And Antonio Brown....so good, SO GOOD.  Oh yeah, welcome back Mr. Harrison, nice game last night.

Man it is weird that the AFC North has all teams over .500 right now (the only NFL division like this currently).  WTF Cleveland, who would have guessed that!?!


----------



## opiateman23

Being a born and raised Clevelander I'm happy obviously. BUT my cavs will have to deliver a title for our city. The Browns are playing good ball. The D is the key to this run.


----------



## treezy z

patriots fan here, best team in the world right now (not that it matters in week 9.)

anyone else think that the pass interference/defensive holding has gotten out of hand this year? it's been bad for several years now but every pass play i look for a flag now.


----------



## neversickanymore

Yep throw it down field and let the flags move you..  I think the offensive holding calls need to be enforced more.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Because the NFL movers and shakers know that offense is key to keeping people interested.  Who wants to watch a bunch of 9-6 score games every weekend because one team's D is more physical than the other?  Then again, the "special emphasis" rules we hear about every year appears to keep favoring the offense and makes it a little unfair.


----------



## cj

Wyld 4 X said:


> Because the NFL movers and shakers know that offense is key to keeping people interested.  Who wants to watch a bunch of 9-6 score games every weekend because one team's D is more physical than the other?  Then again, the "special emphasis" rules we hear about every year appears to keep favoring the offense and makes it a little unfair.



I feel like there is a balance to be found somewhere in there because otherwise if you don't have a top 5 qb your pretty much fucked. I like the rules that protect the qb and wr from taking crazy hits that change was necessary but they need to let defenders play physical within 10 yards of the line instead of 5.


----------



## GenericMind

AFCE London games for the 2015 Season just announced-
The Miami Dolphins will host the New York Jets on October 4, 2015
The Jacksonville Jaguars will host the Buffalo Bills on October 25, 2015

I'm psyched. My girl's sister goes to school like an hour outside of London. Definitely going to rep the Bills on 10/25/2014 there. Of course every team in the division EXCEPT the Patriots have to play a game in London in 2015.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Any team hosting a London game gets screwed so hard. Fuck London IMO keep the games in rthe good ole USA


----------



## GenericMind

It's considered a Jaguars home game so nobody probably cares. Miami on the other hand definitely got fucked. It's the first/only division game played in London. Taking away a team's home field advantage in a division game is downright criminal.


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> It's considered a Jaguars home game so nobody probably cares. Miami on the other hand definitely got fucked. It's the first/only division game played in London. Taking away a team's home field advantage in a division game is downright criminal.



yeah idk who thought that was a good idea


----------



## subotai

who cares both of those teams suck dick


----------



## GenericMind

Are you sure? Because last I checked Miami was 5-3 with a defense that's ranked top 10 in the league.

If you look at the stats the AFC  East is probably the best defensive division in the entire league.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

subotai said:


> who cares both of those teams suck dick


Didn't your starting quarterback just break his collarbone?


----------



## One Thousand Words

To be honest if you had to choose between Rex Ryan sucking as a coach and Sanchez being a better than half decent back up my money is on Rex sucking


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. i can't believe he still has a job.





GenericMind said:


> If you look at the stats the AFC  East is probably the best defensive division in the entire league.


without a doubt:

dolphins #3
bills #7
patriots #12
...
jets #31 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

AFC West is probably better overall only because the Jets are so low:

Chiefs #5
Broncos #8
Chargers #11 
Oakland #16


----------



## alasdairm

the jets dragging that average down. afce=13.25. afcw=10.



alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Im the only one that took the jets at my jobs football pool this week. 

Really smart or really stupid?


----------



## GenericMind

Could be a smart move. Jets are due for a win and Steelers are due for a letdown. The Jets have showed they can play good teams hard(NE) and there's no way Big Ben keeps throwing for 83094 yards and 25 touchdowns per game.


----------



## ArCi

lol the lions just pulled off a fake punt on the first drive of the game


----------



## Methox23

Steelers:


----------



## pharmakos

i'm gonna go out there and say it.  and i know i might be wrong.  but i think the lions are going to the super bowl this year.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

When did Tnw start watching football ?


----------



## pharmakos

was pretty into football when i was younger.  quit watching it for a bit.  decided at the beginning of this season i was going to get back into watching the lions.  ended up being a damn good season to start watching.    even if we don't make the super bowl i'm really fucking happy with how we're doing.  used to be if the lions were behind at half time i would just turn off the TV.  now this season we're starting to be the comeback kings.


----------



## GenericMind

Today was the most frustrating Bills loss of the season for me, mainly because the mistakes that caused the loss made me feel like I was watching the "same old Bills" of years past who would blow leads with ridiculously unlucky/badly timed mistakes. You can go watch the highlights to see the 2 fumbles I'm talking about.

It'd e comical if it wasn't so sad.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## MikeOekiM

it's incredible how the falcons are just one win from being #1 in the NFC South.

next week falcons are at panthers, if they win that you dont even know how happy i'll be. 

we're 3-0 inside the division so hopefully we can keep that going (0-6 vs non-division opponents). i think the tiebreaker for winning the division is best division record, correct?

the feeling im having is that we'll split with the panthers and lose this next one on the road and then win vs them at home. but man im gonna be pumped up for next week's game. if we can get this win i'll feel like a million bucks.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

^worst div in the nfl


----------



## alasdairm

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Im the only one that took the jets at my jobs football pool this week.
> 
> Really smart or really stupid?


now you look really smart.



alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yeah too bad the rest of the afce fucked me.


----------



## alasdairm

i can't wait to see san diego get beat by oakland this weekend 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol nah


----------



## alasdairm

you still think the chargers finish the regular season with a better record than the patriots?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

stick a fork in the panthers.. first team i have seen officially throw in the season towel and fold.  pathedic


----------



## MikeOekiM

neversickanymore said:


> stick a fork in the panthers.. first team i have seen officially throw in the season towel and fold.  pathedic



NFC South nobody wants to win it. hopefully next week they look as terrible as they did tonight but i just got this feeling they wont. every road division game has always been tough even when falcons were at their best and facing a shitty panthers team.


----------



## neversickanymore

Yeah.. it clearly looked like they were just going through the motions.. if they were my team i would be livid and embarrassed.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> you still think the chargers finish the regular season with a better record than the patriots?
> 
> alasdair


No we will make playoffs though


----------



## neversickanymore

This week is epic.. holy shit.. wow.. 

I know every team has a chance every week no matter who they play.. but we seem to have an unusually balanced week.. every one has a damn good shot this week.. well except the panthers who have obviously tucked tail and will take it happily from anyone.  Not only that we have some great games here.. fuck yeah bring on this week... 


really all of them almost but here are a few potential kind games 

bengals at saints
seahawks at chiefs
lions at cardinals
eagles at packers
patriots at colts

then we have 

broncos at rams
49ers at giants
raiders at chargers
vikings at bears

which really could go either way IMO


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I never thought I'd ever say this but, GO RAIDERS.


----------



## GenericMind

At least I get to watch the Bills crush Miami this Thursday. Bills have had Miami's number for the past couple years. Vegas line is -5 Miami. Such a suckers bet.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> No we will make playoffs though


good stuff. i can't wait to see you wear that pats logo avatar. again.

where are the chargers in the power rankings?

si - 16th
espn - 15th
bleacher - 17th
nfl - 17th

i'll give you three guesses who's in 1st place in all 4 rankings...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Trying that double bet with the money line on Oakland.. so the money line on Oakland and then Oakland +10.



> At San Diego	-10	Oakland	44.5



A two team parlay with NE +3 and Detroit +2



> At Indianapolis	-3	New England
> At Arizona	-2	Detroit



and also Bufalo +6



> At Miami	-6	Buffalo


----------



## GenericMind

Vegas definitely suckered people with that Buf/Mia line. Bills are going to destroy that spread. Tannehill is averaging something pathetic like 5 yards-per-pass against the Bills over his career. His career QB Rating against them is only 15.0 lmao. To show how awful that is, Geno Smith's QBR this season is 27.6.


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> Trying that double bet with the money line on Oakland.. so the money line on Oakland and then Oakland +10.


why would you bet on both? if you're so sure they're going to win on the straight up money-line, just put it all on that.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Anyone wanna wager whether or not Ryan Tannehill will make it through the entire game tonight? I seriously don't think he will. I'm expecting Matt Moore in there by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> why would you bet on both? if you're so sure they're going to win on the straight up money-line, just put it all on that.
> 
> alasdair



They are separate bets.. so when I see a situation where I feal a large money line bet like this has a chance of winning, then I throw the risky bet down on this in hopes of a big payday and use the other bet to cover the potential loses from the risky bet.    

I belive it allows me to have a potential big pay day while trying to cover my losses.    If I risked the same amount I risked on both bets on the raiders and the points I do not have the opertunity to win nearly as much, but I have a better chance at winning a decent amount.  Many times I will lay much more on the team and the points and thus still take advantage of what I feal is a great bet.    I only use this technique when the money line bet payoff is very large.  If they win outright I make bank like i did on the bet below.. if they cover the spread I just make a little on a bet like this with the raiders.  The rams bet I thought they were going to take it on factors other then heart and will.. raiders are going to need to dig deep so I would not lay a fortune on this game. just a shot with a parachute.   

I really only use this technique when I think the massive underdog has a really good chance of winning.  Its definitely is not a grinder bet.. but I bet for more reasons then making money.  So this bet is more an excitement bet or a drug type bet with a safety net.  Its a pleasure bet with a safety net. 

The raiders only lost by a field goal the first meeting and with no W in the column at all they should be playing like demons.. esp looking at the remainder of their schedule.. if they dont pull off a heart win then they may not win a single game. 

Thats the thing about gambling.. most everyone on this thread could place straight bets on favorites and risk much more then what would be paid out and make returns that make the stock market look like shit.. but most people do not do this.. they get suckered in by the "promise" of big paydays and the rush and enjoyment that comes with watching the related games and sometimes winning them and later from just placing them.



neversickanymore said:


> Threw down a risky double bet on this.. took rams on the money line and then rams with the points to cover that.  If the rams win it will be a nice payday.
> 
> At San Francisco	-10.5	St. Louis	44



So this is the tech I used on this bet.  

  This week just looked like it had some room to go a little more risky as the lines seem kinda whacked.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm literally done with the 2014 if the Bills lose this game, which it looks like they're going to. This'll be the 15th year in a row the Bills missed the playoffs, and the 4th or 5th season during that time they started decently and then fucked up. I'll see you guys for the 2015 pickems thread.

If you think that's an overreaction, well, you're obviously not a Bills fan.There's absolutely no fanbase in the entire league that has endured more heartbreak over the past 24 years.


----------



## neversickanymore

Some pretty sketchy calls in this game.. but the Orton looked like shit.. you guys need a better QB.


----------



## GenericMind

Orton did look like shit. Which is weird because he looked really good his first few games.

And don't even bring up the calls. You have no idea what kind of war is waged between Bills fans about questionable calls. There's always at least 2-4 game defining calls against the Bills almost every game where half of the Bills fans call complete bullshit and the other half says stop using the refs as excuses.

But it's nice to know someone outside of Bills' fandom thought some of the calls were bullshit. It makes me feel less crazy. Because the sad thing is, as a Bills fan, I consider that game pretty evenly refereed except for 1 call. I'm used to much, much worse. I have no idea why because I really don't think the league is trying to "keep the Bills down" but fuck. Maybe it's an unconscious bias towards a perpetual losing team, but whatever it is, it kills me. I watch A LOT OF NFL GAMES and I'm telling you, most other teams don't get fucked up calls like shitty teams like the Bills do.

It doesn't excuse them from losing,, though. You could have taken every single Bills penalty away and I still think they got outplayed and would have lost. It's just like salt in the wound to always get bullshit calls against you. Like the Bills need any more help losing? lmao


----------



## alasdairm

i think the bills showed a lot of promise this year but they just can't get it together. 13 total first downs and 6-15 on third down is pretty weak. miami defense is legit.

hey, you can win our avatar bet if the bills beat the pats in new england on the last game of the regular season so you have that game to look forward to 

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

lets bet on the week 12 detroit vs. new england game, ali

winner gets the loser's account password


----------



## alasdairm

nope. but if you want a one week avatar bet, sure:






 at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i think the bills showed a lot of promise this year but they just can't get it together. 13 total first downs and 6-15 on third down is pretty weak. miami defense is legit.
> 
> hey, you can win our avatar bet if the bills beat the pats in new england on the last game of the regular season so you have that game to look forward to
> 
> alasdair



Dude, you have no idea how many times I've said "the Bills have showed a lot of promise this year but..." It literally defies all odds how no matter what they do with their roster they still find a way to choke. We're not talking about a year or two or 5, we're talking about a decade and a half.

Trust me, I've dissected every Bills roster going back over a decade. This year's is definitely the most talented it's been this century. The defense is championship caliber. Yet the lack of franchise QB and a proven NFL coach kills us every time. It's aggravating mang.

No team, NO team, has let their fans down as consistently as mine. I guess if I have to compare stats and experiences with all of you guys you can at least give me that. It literally defies odds how much the Bills have disappointed over the past 20 years. It'd probably be easier if they were the 2014 Raiders and couldn't win a game. But instead, they almost compete and still fuck up the critical games.

It really does feel like a divine joke. Losing 4 Superbowls in a row is enough to make you say "Holy shit that's bad luck." Everything since then makes it feel worse.


----------



## pharmakos

alasdairm said:


> nope. but if you want a one week avatar bet, sure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



sure.


----------



## alasdairm

^ deal.

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

GM, where do you think your Bills are going to turn for a QB? Would you take Hoyer? The draft class doesnt excite me and like you said, the francise QB is whats holding them back.


----------



## GenericMind

No. Fuck Hoyer. I still expect Manuel to develop behind the scenes. He has a full season and a half to improve since the Bills don't have a 1st round pick next year. The next realistic timeframe for them to get a new QB is in the 2016 draft. But the defense is so good they'll never get a top5 pick in that draft.

ESPN is loving the controversy of the calls. Like I said, the Bills lose without ANY of the calls against them. But I'm sick of bad calls anyway. I'm not sure why the Bills always seem to get fucked every single game with them.

http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/...top&rand=ref~{"ref":"http://t.co/fUgKNQTNL0"}


----------



## GenericMind

It's ridiculous. An easy example of my frustration is:

Overall the Bills' roster is more talented than the Patriots'. So is Miami's. Yet neither will even challenge NE for the division. Why? QB and coach. That's it! Yet it makes ALL the difference. It's maddening to play in a division with the likely greatest QB in the history of the sport.


----------



## Methox23

Looking for a Saints, Texans and Titans win....


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> It's ridiculous. An easy example of my frustration is:
> 
> Overall the Bills' roster is more talented than the Patriots'. So is Miami's. Yet neither will even challenge NE for the division. Why? QB and coach. That's it! Yet it makes ALL the difference. It's maddening to play in a division with the likely greatest QB in the history of the sport.


what's the difference between a good team that can't find a way to win and a bad team?

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

The bills biggest problem is the potential they show at the beginning of each season. Finishing stone cold last is always better than middle of the road year after year. The jets have the same problem. Better to have a couple of weak seasons to grab those high draft picks then rebuild around a key player or two. It worked for the colts when manning got injured. 

Then again Brady was picked up for a steal. Perhaps buffalo is built on an Indian graveyard?


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> what's the difference between a good team that can't find a way to win and a bad team?
> 
> alasdair



The former gives you hope at the beginning of the season and then lets you down. At least with the latter you know what you're getting. Nobody thought the Raiders were going to make the playoffs this season.



One Thousand Words said:


> The bills biggest problem is the potential they show at the beginning of each season. Finishing stone cold last is always better than middle of the road year after year. The jets have the same problem. Better to have a couple of weak seasons to grab those high draft picks then rebuild around a key player or two. It worked for the colts when manning got injured.
> 
> Then again Brady was picked up for a steal. Perhaps buffalo is built on an Indian graveyard?



As a matter of fact Ralph Wilson stadium IS built on an Indian graveyard. Some fans point to that to explain the extremely improbable string of bad luck they've had since losing 4 straight Superbowls. Some other Bills fans call it the Flutie Curse, because we're the only team in NFL history to bench their starting QB going into a playoff game when we benched Doug Flutie for Rob Johnson in 1999 even after Flutie led the Bills to a 10-5 playoff season. The Bills lost that game and haven't made the playoffs since.

I don't believe in that kind of crap but I'm also at a loss to explain the damn near statistical impossibility of what's happened to the Bills over the past 25 years. This season is a perfect snapshot of life as a Bills fan. Even if they were to get to 9-7, which has gotten teams into the playoffs in years past, the rest of the AFC would do just better enough to keep the Bills out like this season. The Scott Norwood Superbowl miss. The Music City Miracle. Week 17 of 2007 when the Steelers clinched and were resting their starters, all the Bills has to do was beat PIT's third stringers to get into the playoffs. They lost. 2009 vs. NE Bills have the lead with 2 minutes to go and Mckelvin fumbles on the kickoff, Pat's score a TD and steal the win. Same thing just happened against Kansas City last week. Literally dozens and dozens and dozens of highly questionable game-changing penalties against the Bills over those years. Far more than the norm, and I know because I watch the games of a ton of other teams. I could easily name a half dozen games over the past few years where the Bills fumbled int he redzone in Overtime only to lose by a field goal.

It's illogical to blame it all on the players because we've had all different kinds players and coaches on the field over the past 25 years, yet the result is the same every year. It's always some crazy, improbably, or downright unlucky plays that ruin a season for us. And now here we are, 2014 being suckered into thinking this year was going to be different because of all the talent on the roster and the downright nasty defense. Exactly one week ago we were 5-3 and talking playoff scenarios. 2 games within 7 days, the most critical 2 games of the season, and now the season is over.

Man I need to start watching golf or something.

http://www.buffalobillsdraft.com/20...t-heartbreaking-losses-of-the-21st-century/3/


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I could easily name a half dozen games over the past few years where the Bills fumbled int he redzone in Overtime only to lose by a field goal.


you can't blame that on shitty officiating.

bills would have been in the playoffs if they just hadn't fumbled? well, poor people would be rich people if they just had more money 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I think you're missing my point. I'm not blaming refs for their losses. Or fumbles. I'm saying that it defies logic for all those various things not to go their way for so long.


----------



## pharmakos

so the bills are illogically unlucky?  or illogically bad?


----------



## GenericMind

The former. Which I guess makes them the latter.


----------



## alasdairm

i think that shitty calls and unlucky bounces and such even out over time so the conclusion is that the bills are just a perennially bad team 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

They don't even out for the Bills. That's my point. *I* watch every Bills game. I know. We're talking about the span of almost 3 decades, a half dozen different coaching staffs, and all different rosters. Even the talented rosters find a way to lose a season in heartbreaking fashion.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ GM I Thought you might like some Cheese..


*NSFW*: 








You know to go with all that whine :D





Two really big games in a row for the Pack.. Eagles and the Patriots.    

Go Pack Go!


----------



## ArCi

Detroit/Arizona

Today is the day we finally get to see if Detroit is actually capable of winning a playoffgame... Going up against the best team in football in AZ

Should be great defensive battle..

Detroit wins 17 - 13


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> ^ GM I Thought you might like some Cheese..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know to go with all that whine :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two really big games in a row for the Pack.. Eagles and the Patriots.
> 
> Go Pack Go!



Hey man can you blame me? Can you even imagine what it would be like if the Packers missed the playoffs 15 years in a row? The Bills' playoff drought has hit puberty.


----------



## neversickanymore

GenericMind said:


> Hey man can you blame me? Can you even imagine what it would be like if the Packers missed the playoffs 15 years in a row? The Bills' playoff drought has hit puberty.





> *1968–91
> For about a quarter century after Lombardi's departure, the Packers had relatively little on-field success. In the 24 seasons from 1968 to 1991, the Packers had only five seasons with a winning record (above .500), one being the shortened 1982 strike season. They appeared in the playoffs twice during that period, with a record of 1–2. The period saw five different head coaches – Phil Bengtson, Dan Devine, Bart Starr, Forrest Gregg, and Lindy Infante – two of which were former Packer players in Lombardi's era (Starr and Gregg), and one of which was a former coach (Bengtson). Each of these men led the Packers to a poorer record than his predecessor. Poor personnel decisions typified this time period. A notorious example includes the 1974 trade in which Dan Devine acting as GM sent five 1975 and 1976 draft picks (two first-rounders, two second-rounders and a third) to the Los Angeles Rams for aging quarterback John Hadl, who would spend only 1½ seasons in Green Bay.[13] Another came in 1989, when players such as Barry Sanders, Deion Sanders, and Derrick Thomas were available, but the Packers chose offensive lineman Tony Mandarich with the second overall pick in the NFL draft. Though rated highly by nearly every professional scout at the time, Mandarich's performance failed to meet expectations. ESPN has rated Mandarich as the third "biggest sports flop" in the last 25 years.[14]*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Bay_Packers


I almost every fan thinks the calls go against their team.  I think in some cases this is very true though.  The packers have insane bad shit called against them all the time.  These calls often seriously affect the game.   They need to have two more refs per game that just review the play can calls from every play.  They have untill the ball is snapped to review and fix any blown calls.  We all can almost always see the right calls by just watching the TV replay.  They fuck up so often that I really don't let it bother me anymore.. I used to get furious.. but its one of those letting things that are totally out of our control, control us.. I realized thats insane.


----------



## GenericMind

You've been watching the Packers since '68?

Because if not that's not the same. I've lived through all the heartbreak.


----------



## neversickanymore

No I started half ass in the mid 1980's.. and really wasn't a die hard until they started winning.


----------



## Droppersneck

alasdairm said:


> what's the difference between a good team that can't find a way to win and a bad team?
> 
> alasdair



One is the result of bad play calling, but I agree this is more or less the way for a color man announcing the game to say that they suck without coming across aas a dick.


----------



## ArCi

Lol it wasn't that long ago the Lions went 0-16 in a season


let me know how that feels


----------



## alasdairm

Droppersneck said:


> One is the result of bad play calling...


a team that loses because they call bad plays is just a bad team...

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

alasdairm said:


> a team that loses because they call bad plays is just a bad team...
> 
> alasdair



Obviously have never been a fan of a team with a ton of talent and a bad coach or coordinator imo


----------



## GenericMind

Droppersneck said:


> Obviously have never been a fan of a team with a ton of talent and a bad coach or coordinator imo



Yeah it's not fun. Our OC is terrible. Most Bills fans expect the OC and the coach to get canned by Pegula at the end of the year. Even with an average QB the Bills have a good enough roster to at least make the playoffs, so that was pretty much the bar that was set at the beginning of the season. Playoffs or bust.


----------



## Droppersneck

GenericMind said:


> Yeah it's not fun. Our OC is terrible. Most Bills fans expect the OC and the coach to get canned by Pegula at the end of the year. Even with an average QB the Bills have a good enough roster to at least make the playoffs, so that was pretty much the bar that was set at the beginning of the season. Playoffs or bust.



Yeah I was/am a titans fan but gave up during Jeff Fishers last couple years. Bills is another team it is hard to be a fan of and they definitely get more talent than TN. If Jake Locker could of stayed healthy idk we suck


----------



## alasdairm

an nfl team is everybody. you're only as strong as your weakest link. if you're an _amazing_ team who keep losing because you have a shitty oc, then you're a bad team.

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

Not everything is that black and white in the world of football. You probably moved here and just picked the best team in the NFL at the time it is much more difficult when you have regional allegiances and you see a good football team squandered by an inept staff.


----------



## Kittycat5

Alasdair's statement is still true. And it is that black and white. Regardless of the reasons (talented players and shitty coaches or vice versa), you still wind up with a bad team.


----------



## alasdairm

Droppersneck said:


> You probably moved here and just picked the best team in the NFL at the time...


you demonstrate for about, oh i don't know the tenth time, that you think you know all about me and you don't. at all.

how about you put aside your hard on for trolling me and focus on the issue for a change?

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

alasdairm said:


> you demonstrate for about, oh i don't know the tenth time, that you think you know all about me and you don't. at all.
> 
> how about you put aside your hard on for trolling me and focus on the issue for a change?
> 
> alasdair



lol you got me you know it's b/c I am a fan. I hear what you are saying I think I may be conditioned from following bad to mediocre sports teams.


----------



## pharmakos

packers are about to tie the lions for #1 in the nfc north

fuuuuuck


----------



## Kittycat5

The packers are far better than the lions though. Rodgers is probably the best QB in the league right now. 108 points in two cames. Crazy.


----------



## pharmakos

lions vs. packers in the last game of the regular season

i bet it comes right down to the wire


----------



## alasdairm

dwe, your chargers are back! an epic 7-point destruction of the powerhouse 0-9 raiders (but division rivals always play tough as long as it's the chargers division). putting up a massive 13 points against that 5th-worst in football oakland defense!

they're now 3rd in their division and have @baltimore, new england, denver, @san francisco and kansas city to look forward to.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

how about the nfc south? atlanta is top with a 4-6 record...

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

Packers schedule is easier, tnw. Hope it does come down to that game, though.


----------



## neversickanymore

thenightwatch said:


> lions vs. packers in the last game of the regular season
> 
> i bet it comes right down to the wire



could be and I had tickets to that game and sold them before the season started. 

I was driving around town and found a bunch of big dead birds.. what do you think extra crispy or original recipe.  











:D


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> an nfl team is everybody. you're only as strong as your weakest link. if you're an _amazing_ team who keep losing because you have a shitty oc, then you're a bad team.
> 
> alasdair



Blah blah blah. Spare me the football philosophy bullshit. For fans of teams that haven't ruled their division for almost 2 decades straight, there IS a difference.

I'm looking forward to when Brady is done in a couple years so you feel the sting of mortality again. I think it's been too long for you.


----------



## Droppersneck

GenericMind said:


> Blah blah blah. Spare me the football philosophy bullshit. For fans of teams that haven't ruled their division for almost 2 decades, there IS a difference.



Precisely my sentiments. I dont know anyone heres case but I utterly hate people that are fans of good teams with no justification. I lived in Nashville/southern KY for a good many years and first went to watch the titans when eddie george/steve mcnair had that great season I had tickets to a couple of games. I have still been to at least one game every year and somewhat keep up with it though my attention has fallen off in recent hopeless years. I have a buddy that is an Alabama CFB-Uconn CBB, NYY, Steelers fan shit drives me crazy.


----------



## GenericMind

It's easy to talk like alasdairm is when your team has been one of the best in the league for a decade and a half. Yes I know he was a fan when they sucked, but when they're that good for that long you forget what it's like to have to have concerns about what your team's season is going to be like.


----------



## alasdairm

boo fucking hoo. all teams have ups and downs. it comes with being a fan. but don't get all dawsoncrying.png on me - you're better than that.

you assume i just latched on to the patriots a few years ago because they're winners? you have no fucking idea. when i became a patriots fan, i picked them because they were my local team. my friends and coworkers were fans. i became a fan. back then, they were the worst team in football. i had to endure a few seasons of dismal football before they got to a superbowl (which they lost). then they looked like they were going to do something but never quite got it together. i had to endure another 3 or 4 shitty seasons (including an awful 5-11 season in 2000) until i got to see them win a superbowl, against the odds, beating the rams in sb xxxvi. the rest is history.

this dicksizing about who's had it worse and having to justify being a fan is just lame but it's par for the course with you - i know it's hard for you when you can't conveniently pigeonhole somebody.

gm, i get it, your team sucks and has sucked for a long time. i feel for you but it's not like there aren't other sports fans who've felt the pain of losing for a long time. i think  browns fans and raiders fans can relate. or long time red sox fans or pittsburgh pirates fans. 

i think that a 'great' team than can't win is just a bad team. we can agree to disagree.

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

GenericMind said:


> It's easy to talk like alasdairm is when your team has been one of the best in the league for a decade and a half. Yes I know he was a fan when they sucked, but when they're that good for that long you forget what it's like to have to have concerns about what your team's season is going to be like.



For sure all perspective is usually lost and those fan bases usually suffer over all. A bad five year stretch has its way of weeding out the band wagoners. UKs fan base is pretty despicable as is Alabamas so no hate directed at any person here.


----------



## pharmakos

alasdairm said:


> xdawsoncrying.png



ftfy


----------



## alasdairm

lol.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Kittycat5 said:


> Packers schedule is easier, tnw. Hope it does come down to that game, though.



Quit talking nonsense.. these are the only differences in schedule  

Green Bay Packers
vs Panthers
vs Eagles	

Lions 
vs Jets 
@ Cardinals


It just took a little for us to gell.. now we are playing like I thought we would all year.  Not going to throw down all fire and brimstone on you all,  but we just shellacked a 7 and 2 first place team.. if you all haven't figured it out yet, you all better take notice.



Kittycat5 said:


> The packers are far better than the lions though. Rodgers is probably the best QB in the league right now. 108 points in two cames. Crazy.




QFT.. please continue preaching truth

*re·lax
rəˈlaks/*


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> boo fucking hoo. all teams have ups and downs. it comes with being a fan. but don't get all dawsoncrying.png on me - you're better than that.
> 
> you assume i just latched on to the patriots a few years ago because they're winners? you have no fucking idea. when i became a patriots fan, i picked them because they were my local team. my friends and coworkers were fans. i became a fan. back then, they were the worst team in football. i had to endure a few seasons of dismal football before they got to a superbowl (which they lost). then they looked like they were going to do something but never quite got it together. i had to endure another 3 or 4 shitty seasons (including an awful 5-11 season in 2000) until i got to see them win a superbowl, against the odds, beating the rams in sb xxxvi. the rest is history.
> 
> this dicksizing about who's had it worse and having to justify being a fan is just lame but it's par for the course with you - i know it's hard for you when you can't conveniently pigeonhole somebody.
> 
> gm, i get it, your team sucks and has sucked for a long time. i feel for you but it's not like there aren't other sports fans who've felt the pain of losing for a long time. i think  browns fans and raiders fans can relate. or long time red sox fans or pittsburgh pirates fans.
> 
> i think that a 'great' team than can't win is just a bad team. we can agree to disagree.
> 
> alasdair



The only consolation I have is that your team is going to suck very, very soon. I hope you enjoyed the past 15 years. Once Brady is gone you guys are done. Every other team in the division has gone through the growing pains of finding their identity this entire time. The Patriots will have a lot of catching up to do. The roster has been handled as "patch up the holes with duct tape and let Brady take us all the way" for years now. When he leaves you guys will be lucky to finish 3rd in the division every year for the foreseeable future.


----------



## alasdairm

sure. because, like i said, all teams have ups and downs. it's unlikely that that the patriots will be able to sustain the success they've had over the last 12 or 13 years. i feel bad for you gm - it must suck to want to see another team lose more than you want your own team to win. but haters gonna hate...

then you and i can sit back together and bitch about the dolphins domination of the afc east, gm 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Why would it be anything but the norm to want the Patriots to die in a fire? Every other fan in the division feels the same way. The reasons should be obvious. The Patriots sucking is going to be as satisfying as any of the other 3 teams winning. It doesn't really matter who else wins in the AFCE. As long as the other teams make the Pats pay for a long, long time.


----------



## alasdairm

jonas gray 4 tds against the colts 9th-ranked rush defense. pats doing great 'without' brady in indy 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Having one of the best quarterbacks to ever play the game forces defenses to respect the passing game, which opens up the run game. Everything good the Patriots do is because the coach and the QB. Once either one of them leave, it's over. I'm counting down the days like it's Christmas.


----------



## neversickanymore

Pretty decent article about Favre.  To me he looks really old for only being 45. 

Brett Favre, Found

EDIT: Some cool tweets from magic johnson 



> Earvin Magic Johnson        ✔ @MagicJohnson
> Follow
> Aaron Rodgers reminds me of my good friend and rival Larry Bird. Aaron & Larry have similar qualities.
> 5:31 PM - 16 Nov 2014
> 
> Earvin Magic Johnson        ✔ @MagicJohnson
> Follow
> Both Aaron and Larry are great leaders, both are competitive & most importantly make their teammates better, all while making it look easy!
> 5:33 PM - 16 Nov 2014
> 
> Earvin Magic Johnson        ✔ @MagicJohnson
> Follow
> So the highest compliment I can give Aaron Rodgers, the best QB in the NFL, is to compare him to 3x NBA Champion Larry Bird!
> 5:41 PM - 16 Nov 2014



http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-rodgers-green-bay-packers-reminds-larry-bird


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Having one of the best quarterbacks to ever play the game forces defenses to respect the passing game, which opens up the run game. Everything good the Patriots do is because the coach and the QB. Once either one of them leave, it's over. I'm counting down the days like it's Christmas.








where you at dwe? let's hear about how great the chargers are now they finally won a game against the raiders. the raiders!

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

A win is a win 

As you would say 

But for real that was a bad game prolly cuz we finally got our starters back and they are getting into groove


----------



## alasdairm

a win is a win but your team's performance is out of sync with your analysis of your team's performance.

first everything is going to be back to normal when you get your starters back, then they need a week to get into groove. you move the goalposts again.

8-8, here you come...

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol Denver


----------



## alasdairm

denver? the team that got smoked by the patriots 21-43. the team that creamed you guys 21-35. 

you have such a short memory, dwe.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I was talking about yesterday

You have such a good memory


----------



## alasdairm

yep - chargers got creamed by denver who got beat by the rams. so, using dwe-nalysis, chargers got beat by the rams. the rams!

simple.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We will see on sunday


----------



## GenericMind

Bills still have a 3.8% chance to make the playoffs!


----------



## MikeOekiM

MikeOekiM said:


> it's incredible how the falcons are just one win from being #1 in the NFC South.
> 
> next week falcons are at panthers, if they win that you dont even know how happy i'll be.
> 
> we're 3-0 inside the division so hopefully we can keep that going (0-6 vs non-division opponents). i think the tiebreaker for winning the division is best division record, correct?
> 
> the feeling im having is that we'll split with the panthers and lose this next one on the road and then win vs them at home. but man im gonna be pumped up for next week's game. if we can get this win i'll feel like a million bucks.



feels good man. 4-6 and in playoffs if season ended today + a first round home playoff game. the o-line is really starting to play ok after the original barrage of injuries. after both our centers went on IR it looks like James Stone our 3rd one might actually be better than the first too so that's pretty sweet.

next up at home vs the browns. should win this one tho of course josh gordon is gonna be playing the first time all season.


----------



## Methox23

Chiefs, lol


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack goes to 8-3.. pretty happy about that.


----------



## alasdairm

patriots looking pretty awesome again.



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

The time draws near Ali.. has the makings of a great game and im excited as can be. 

*Sun, Nov 30 2014: Patriots @ Packers	3:25 PM*







*NSFW*: 



*New England Patriots*
9-2, 1st in AFC Eastern Division

*@*

*Green Bay Packers*
8-3, 1st in NFC Northern Division


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. both teams firing an all cylinders now. offense is pretty much a wash but i'd say that patriots edge packers on defense. should be a great game.

in other news, chargers look pretty ordinary.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

lions forgot how to catch the damn ball.


----------



## alasdairm

nice avatar.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

i was surprised when you didn't already have the URL bumped to the end of this thread for me


----------



## alasdairm

only wyld4x welshes on a bet. i knew you'd man up.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

fucking big words is all I gotta say

it's only smells....it's only smells


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> got beat by the rams. the rams!
> 
> 
> alasdair



things teams will eventually get used to

fall down a stairwell of cocks shaun hill, please


----------



## alasdairm

st. louis blows it at the end there. too bad.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

who has the relapse?

fail, fail, pass this way please


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> st. louis blows it at the end there. too bad.
> 
> alasdair



you don't say? Theodore nantz


----------



## China Rider

*big fucking words*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Woah me
And me girl flipped out on that interception and said let's get lobster


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Woah me
> And me girl flipped out on that interception


I can't wait until this girl hurts you

that's just how I feel right now


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hahhahaha  me and her were flipping 
Out so gnarly


----------



## China Rider

defenses must have scored over 10 tds vs the rams this year

fucking Bradford, he's not that good but got damn would he have worked, specially if brian quick didn't die

I cant wait to have the youngest team in the NFL again next year for the 5th straight years, undisciplined bullshit licks my pleasures


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Was a hell of a game though


----------



## GenericMind

I was close with my Rams pick!

God I fucking hate the Patriots. Thanks God they fuck up in the post season no matter how good they look in the regular season. Their days of winning Superbowls is over.

10 bucks says they get knocked out in or before the AFC championship game.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind

Seriously though, probably the best catch I've ever seen in the NFL last night. People are calling it the best catch ever.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yadda Yadda Yadda


----------



## GenericMind

Shut your fucking mouth


----------



## GenericMind

DWE probably thinks teams lose points for not catching the roundegg with both hands.


----------



## subotai

there's like 3 of those catches a week tbh

Gronk just made one recently

Maclin has at least 3 of those "daaaaammmnnn" catches (+ 1 gatorade stand taken out)

David Tyree, etc, etc

happens all the time bro

bitches dont know about this 4th and 26

*FRED X*

comin at ya


----------



## subotai

that was the highlight of freddie's life unfortunately 






AYOOOOOOOOOOOOO






WHIPACHABAHHHHH


----------



## ArCi

Yeah I agree shim, beckham's catch was amazing... but there are way to many other amazing catches to call that the best

sportscenter coverage today was all about beckham's catch lol it was gay as fuck

they just kept replaying it over and over and over and over


----------



## subotai

college






pro

I guess David Tyree by default. I dont even remember a lot of notable sick catches. I think antonio freeman had a sick one where the announcer was like "HE DID WHATTT?"






oh my god it feels good to know this shit

anyone else incensed by the fact that ABC used the term "Vikes" on the scoreboard?

what is this fucking 5th graDE? now I want hydrocodone


----------



## ArCi

both of those catches are way better.. beckhams not even on the same level


----------



## subotai

im just a giants hater

itd be a cooler catch if the team wasnt 3-8 and/or won the game


----------



## subotai

this one this year was nice. not exactly the same level but thew chick had nice tits in the video so I posted it


----------



## ArCi

those are fake


----------



## subotai

you still looked at them though


----------



## alasdairm

how does rex ryan have a job? the jets are the worst.

that obj catch was pretty great.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> there's like 3 of those catches a week tbh
> 
> Gronk just made one recently
> 
> Maclin has at least 3 of those "daaaaammmnnn" catches (+ 1 gatorade stand taken out)
> 
> David Tyree, etc, etc
> 
> happens all the time bro
> 
> bitches dont know about this 4th and 26
> 
> *FRED X*
> 
> comin at ya



Don't you ever dare use the phrase "Fred X" unless you're talking about Freddie Jackson. Dude's the oldest RB in the league and he was actually returning punts for the Bills tonight. Fucking ridiculous.

Fred Ex; he always delivers.


----------



## GenericMind

Still maintain that the Bills defensive front 4 is the best in the NFL, regardless of how well or how shitty the rest of the team does. Not sure how long they can keep those guys together, and it probably won't be long enough for the Bills to put together an offense worth a shit, but those 4 guys are the most dominant in football right now. It feels shitty to waste them on a team that won't even make the playoffs.


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> Seriously though, probably the best catch I've ever seen in the NFL last night. People are calling it the best catch ever.



video plz


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind

Robert Woods made a pretty good one tonight, but it was nowhere near that good. People are posting college videos like that's even comparable. This is the NFL son, with corners that are literally among the best 70 in the world. They don't allow miraculous one-handed catches like that because they can disrupt them even if they're out of position. Beckham's catch was one of, if not THE best catch that's ever been made in the NFL. You fools trying to argue against that are stupid.

Go ahead and argue it. I can post a list of people that disagree with you, including some of the best receivers in the league as well as retired Hall of Fame wide receivers, all of whom took to social media to say that was literally the best catch they've ever seen in the NFL.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah they will be saying the same exact thing next year when somebody else makes an amazing catch


lol how many times have you heard "that's the greatest catch I have ever seen" ?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's all pr


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> Yeah they will be saying the same exact thing next year when somebody else makes an amazing catch
> 
> 
> lol how many times have you heard "that's the greatest catch I have ever seen" ?



This would be the first time I've heard Andre Reed, Richard Sherman, Michael Irvin, Joe Haden, Randall Cobb, and Victor Cruz all say it's the best catch they've ever seen.


----------



## subotai

Freddie Mitchell was in the league way before Fred Jackson and pretty much nicknamed himself since he could talk your crazy bro

HE DID WHAAT?

best catch, gtfo

won the game in overtime, gtfo

brett favre the ol gunslinger, gtfo

he did WHATTT?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## subotai

Jimmy Graham makes like 3 of those catches a week your wrong bro


----------



## GenericMind

No he doesn't. Your boy isn't even listed on NFL's top 10 catches of all time. Must be a conspiracy against him.

Not sure what kind of Madden video game football you're thinking of but if you can't see the almost impossible athleticism in the Beckham catch I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## subotai

prisoner of the moment

thats you

thats what you sound like


----------



## ArCi

??? Beckham's catch was pure luck

Lol if you can't recognize that, then I really nothing left to say

not to mention it was a comepletely meaningless touchdown


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> prisoner of the moment
> 
> thats you
> 
> thats what you sound like



Dude I've been watching football for a long time. I know the difference between a good catch, a great catch, a spectacular catch, and a ridiculous catch.

Will I still be a "prisoner of the moment" when that catch is still considered the best ever 5 years from now?




ArCi said:


> ??? Beckham's catch was pure luck




LMAO


----------



## ArCi

Barely anyone is going to remember that catch in 5 years, I can guarantee that


----------



## GenericMind

Barely anyone remembers most of those catches in the video I posted. So what? That doesn't mean they're not some of the best catches in the history of the game.


----------



## neversickanymore

11/30 4:25 ET	At Green Bay	-3	New England	58.5   

Looks like they have this game really as a pick em if you figure they usually give three points for HT advantage.


----------



## subotai

dude that Charles Woodson catch was sick, college or not. no idea how you can bash that play. 

watched this shit live. didnt think it was the greatest catch of all time. love Avant to the Chiefs ftr






did you even know who Jason Avant was?

happens all the time bro...

you could also argue like every other Brandon Lloyd catch


----------



## ArCi

Yeah Woodsons interception was way better. And I agree idk how you can bash the greatest defensive player in football history

Woodson is the GOAT


----------



## subotai

and I almost forgot this play from ya boy Tom. against the best CB in the league. nbd, just sayin

if Odell was 3 inches taller that wouldnt have even been a notable catch


----------



## ArCi

Hahah damn shim you are posting some good vids. Every single one you have posted is better than beckhams catch

Especially that randy moss over Darrele Revis... That was sick


----------



## ArCi

[video=youtube_share;n8tCdCWB1LM]http://youtu.be/n8tCdCWB1LM[/video]

Way more impressive than Beckham's catch.. Beckham could never make that type of catch while triple covered


----------



## One Thousand Words

To be fair the third tackler was loitering and no where near the play


----------



## subotai

I dont even consider any catch CJ makes to be great because he's a fuckin freak of nature. i expect him to make those catches

like I said though, every other Brandon Lloyd catch...






im all about set and setting too. This catch was on 4th and 9, team down by 7, need a conversion to keep the game going. and he makes this catch. fuggin brillint. and they won the game like damn. watch the replay from the other angle 40 seconds in or you dont appreciate the beauty of this catch. Sanu had some nbice grabs on the Bengals too


----------



## ArCi

[video=youtube_share;wXRqyjzyBRg]http://youtu.be/wXRqyjzyBRg[/video]

This shits all over Beckham's catch


100x better


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> Jimmy Graham makes like 3 of those catches a week your wrong bro


if that is true, then he's made over 30 this season already. let's see links to video of, say, just 5 of them? if there are that many, 5 should be easy.

kthxbye.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

lol like I have links to every saints play on demand

ill just leave this here and go smoke weed. Odell Beckham does not make this catch, period


----------



## ArCi

That was nice^

Sarcasm Ali



There has already been over 10 catches posted that are better than Beckham's. I'm just glad we can stop calling it the greatest catch of all time now


----------



## subotai

this was the greatest improvisational (thank youuu spell check) catch ive ever seen. half was coming to a close so its not like they had time to call a timeout or do anything, had to score there. 

greatest evarrrrrr broooo






alright im smoking weed for real now

im done here. feelin good Bear


----------



## alasdairm

there are some great videos of some great catches in here but none of that takes away from obj's amazing catch. some of these responses are just contrary nonsense.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Godamn that video just brought tears to my eyes


I miss the days of Dante Cullpepper to Rany Moss connection.




alasdairm said:


> there are some great videos of some great catches in here but none of that takes away from obj's amazing catch. some of these responses are just contrary nonsense.
> 
> alasdair



Nobody is saying Beckham's catch wasn't amazing. Just saying its not the best of all time

That's all


Social media wasn't even relevant 10 years ago. That's why people don't remember all of these amazing catches, and are so quick to claim Beckham's catch was the best catch ever.


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> lol like I have links to every saints play on demand


you have the internet. look, if you can't or won't do it, i'll just draw the obvious conclusion. i get it. this is s&g. hugely exaggerated claims which somebody can't or won't back up are par for the course in here 



subotai said:


> Odell Beckham does not make this catch, period


odell beckham already made that catch. on sunday. against the cowboys.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

That great thing about debating sports is rarely will someone be right or wrong

it's all subjective


----------



## subotai

jesus alasdair dont forget to cup his balls

I dont gotta explain SHIT about my views on sports, thats the best part

one for the rooooooaddddddd






social media ruins everything IMO

lol, *posted on a social media website*


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> I dont gotta explain SHIT about my views on sports...


that's why nobody cares what you say 

alasdair


----------



## subotai

alright alasdair if I need an opinion on the greatest cricket or polo plays of all time Ill ask you but in the meantime thats just laughable


----------



## alasdairm

it's funny cos true.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

10 things about this Eagles-Cowboys game

1. Eagles are 5-0 on Thanksgiving, kind of useless stat but you can argue any stat except 1 is useless. and that is the one that isnt useless (W/L) so w/e

2. Maclin makes a catch better than Odell Beckham's, calling it now. Riley cooper made comments about Maclin getting more snaps than him, only adds to motivation. 

3. Mark Sanchez isnt winning this game, LeSean McCoy needs 100+ yards. you know youre a fuckin baller when a thousand yard season is considered a "down year"

4. The Cowboys defense IS NOT good, contrary to popular belief earlier in the season.

5. who do you trust more, Chip Kelly or Jason Garret (Jerry Jones)? enough said

6. Romo has a bad back. The Eagles are 2nd in the league in sacks. Hey, that might be a problem

7. Eagles lead the league in forced fumbles. DeMarco Murray has a history of fumbling. Hey, that might be a problem.

8. Dez Bryant will get over 100+ yards this game because the Eagles are that bad in the secondary. All that matters is touchdowns. Bend dont break. 

9. Eagles Special Teams vs Dallas Special teams? for a game between two comparable teams that is usually what it comes down to. I'll take my chances with the Eagles despite the GB game

10. At the end of the day, these teams will probably split, and in all likelihood will finish with the same records at which point it goes to division W/L. Something tells me that 20-17 OT loss to Washington will come back to bite Dallas in the ass. Whether that means no playoffs, well depends on how the Lions, 49ers, Seahawks, and Packers finish out. 

Eagles 34
Cowboys 31

special teams bro


----------



## Methox23




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## alasdairm

i'd be embarrassed if my team was top of its division at 4-7.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

it actually feels really good for some reason.


----------



## alasdairm

you start to sound like dwe. you're better than that, m.



alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He is me


----------



## neversickanymore

A chance for some really good FB on tomorow.


----------



## pharmakos

lions vs. bears tomorrow

hopefully we can remember how to catch this time

i predict a win tho -- which will be nice after getting raped by arizona and new england the last two weeks.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## subotai

you predicted a win against the Bears

sweet dude

no wait you both just lost avatar bets haha

fuckin suckers

now for the real games today


----------



## subotai

mychael kendricks

WHOOOO

brandon boykin

WHOOOO

fletcher cox 

WHOOOO 

eagles special teams

WHOOOO

yall pickin the cowboys 

WHOOOO


----------



## Methox23




----------



## neversickanymore

Go pack go!!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

What's up ravens ?! 

Yeeeeee bb


----------



## neversickanymore

Nice win.. thought that was going the other way.


----------



## GenericMind

RIP Johnny Football


----------



## neversickanymore

decent game * load it up ali*






EDIT: That looks Good sir!!


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yes it does, finally he lost one.


----------



## GenericMind

Typical life of a Bills fan. The Bills' defense dominates the Browns and puts up some highlight-worthy plays and instead the headlines on ESPN and NFL.com are about Johnny Manziel getting a touchdown.


----------



## neversickanymore

what is the deal with the rams.. they have been fucking with me all season..  BIpolar team if I ever have seen one. 


vs
Minnesota
L34-6

@
Tampa Bay
W19-17

vs
Dallas
L34-31	

@
Philadelphia
L34-28	

vs
San Francisco
L31-17

vs
Seattle
W28-26

@
Kansas City
L34-7

@
San Francisco
W13-10

@
Arizona
L31-14

vs
Denver
W22-7

@
San Diego
L27-24

?????????????????


----------



## Methox23

Since week 3:

WLWLWLW

Which means they will lose to the Redskins, beat Arizona, lose to the Giants and beat the Seahawks...


----------



## neversickanymore

NFL BETTING ODDS: SUPER BOWL FUTURES
St. Louis Rams 500/1

just laid a note.. payout 50,000

Edit: actual pay out was 25,000 with 100 laid.


----------



## alasdairm

^ if the payout for a $100 stake is $25000, then they are not 500/1. they're 250/1.

have they come in by 250 points in 2 days?

colts at 18/1 look pretty good and ravens at 50/1 is a value bet.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Im not sure.. I was just quick checking the odds when I found the 500/1, but when I dialed up the off shore they said 250/1.  Dumb bet, but if it hits


----------



## MikeOekiM

problem with that bet is that even if rams win out they most likely still wont make playoffs.


----------



## neversickanymore

There are a ton of problems with that bet


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

The problem with that bet is that it isnt on the san diego chargers to win the superbowl. 


Huehue


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Sucks man as much as I'd love to see san diego lose, the Patriots are currently the top afc seed, and i dont want Denver to have to travel to Foxboro in the playoffs. 

Im a bit torn, but i suppose I'll be content with either outcome.

Is there an Ali/dwe wager this week or is that fear i smell?


----------



## alasdairm

^ we have a regular season record bet. if pats lose this game, that will get interesting...

i'd bet cash money on the game but dwe never has any and always pussies out on bets for $$$.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

How long do I have to wear the avi ?


----------



## alasdairm

until next season.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck that


----------



## alasdairm

we did not discuss it so how about i propose a month, you argue for a week and we settle on two weeks?

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Fuck that



“Always do sober what you said you'd do drunk. That will teach you to keep your mouth shut.”


― Ernest Hemingway


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

10 days


----------



## alasdairm

go pats. chargers failed to "play up" as predicted. you know what to do, failswithevil 

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

This?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Well Ali never confirmed the bet so I'm gut


----------



## alasdairm

seriously? you're going do a wyld4x and welsh?

weak, dude. truly weak.

man up and wear the avatar. you'l be wearing it soon enough for the regular season bet.

if you really pussy out on this, i lose absolutely all of the respect which i have for you (which isn't much admittedly).

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

when i saw the Chargers vs. Patriots game while channel surfing last night, i just assumed that you two had an avatar bet going on it.

weak DWE.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm kidding I gota get on a computer or if u can do it for me


----------



## neversickanymore

What do you think GM about the upcoming game gm


*NSFW*:


----------



## neversickanymore

Go Pack Go.  

Crap weather in GB tonight.


----------



## Erikmen

How about Canada?
Pretty harsh..


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> What do you think GM about the upcoming game gm
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



buffalo bills gonna get their asses kicked

i'm guessing the score will be 49 to 9


----------



## neversickanymore

> Latest NFL Odds To Win Super Bowl Released Arizona Cardinals 25/1  St. Louis Rams 2000/1


http://247sports.com/Bolt/Latest-NFL-Odds-To-Win-Super-Bowl-Released-33707841



> 12/11 8:25 ET	At St. Louis	-4.5	Arizona


http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_lines.shtml


----------



## subotai

damn how did a Shaun Hill/Drew Stanton matchup ever happen in the NFL

I hate watching game with other people dude like I dont need to be filled in on every detail bro I follow the NFL shut the fuck up. it's not a conversation when only one person is talking

oh yeah tavon austin he's a real good punt returner.

yeah no shit bro let me watch the game in peace

good thing I got a tv in my room, just waiting for the washing machine to go off and im out of here


----------



## neversickanymore

And arizona looks like non threat going into the playoffs with no quarterback.. sup seeya.


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> What do you think GM about the upcoming game gm
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I think the Bills' defensive line poses a matchup problem for GB. If we had an offense it could be a game. 

I still expect GB to win, but I don't think Rodgers has a very good game.

24-17 GB


----------



## neversickanymore

GenericMind said:


> I think the Bills' defensive line poses a matchup problem for GB. If we had an offense it could be a game.
> 
> I still expect GB to win, but I don't think Rodgers has a very good game.
> 
> 24-17 GB



I agree your D line is perfect to play the pack.  If you guys can get strong pressure and stop our run just rushing four men, then we could have some legitimate troubles.


----------



## GenericMind

They held Peyton Manning to like 176 yards, 0 TDs and 2 INTS last week. It was the first game in almost 5 years that Manning didn't throw a TD and broke one of the longest streaks in the NFL. 

But I think Rodgers is playing a lot better than Manning right now. He just better be careful since he likes to scramble a lot. The Bills D has been a wrecking crew this season. They've injured more star players than I can even count this season. As long as he doesn't take any crazy chances and slides when he should I'm sure he'll pick apart the defense and come out with the win. I'm not sure there are any defenses he can't pick apart right now. He's playing some of the best QBing I've ever seen.


----------



## alasdairm

bills beating the packers would not be the biggest upset this week. i'll be rooting for freddie jackson and thinking of you from poolside in cancun on sunday, gm.

happy holidays to all of you (except dwe, of course).

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> happy holidays to all of you



Happy holidays to you ali


----------



## GenericMind

Cancun? You lucky motherfucker! Have fun. I'm looking out my window at a few feet of snow and beyond jealous.


----------



## neversickanymore

Go Pack Go!!


----------



## GenericMind

Bills defense is sick. They just held a future Hall of Famer to his worst first half in probably 5 years, after breaking the 53 game TD record of another future Hall of Fame QB last week.

Rodgers just went something like 6 of 28 for 76 yards, no TDs and 2 dropped INTs.


----------



## neversickanymore

Bills look good, both teams are fired up.   

I thought we were going to have some problems.  Teams who can bring only four people on the rush are who we have troubles with.    Packers D look great as well. 

total yards gb 186  buf 111

Was not rodgers best half either and some dropped balls by the pack.  

Be interesting to see what goes down here in the 2nd half.  

Common pack.. light them up the second half!!!


----------



## pharmakos

go bills


----------



## GenericMind

Bills offense is terrible. Even with the defense killing it you can't hold Aaron Rodgers down forever. I still expect GB to win unless the Bills can punch in a TD here.

On an awesome sidenote, it's been confirmed that Boobie Dixon and Sammy Watkins will be partying on New Year's Eve at none other than The Vault Nightclub. Boobie was in a couple weeks ago and loved the place because he can relax in privacy without getting mobbed by fans, unlike the clubs in Buffalo. 

To say I'm excited and honored is the biggest understatement in the history of statements. I'm freaking psyched.


----------



## neversickanymore

Nelson should have taken that 90+  fuck


----------



## GenericMind

To be fair, if the Bills offense didn't suck ass this game would already be over. Bills should be up by 14-17 points right now.


----------



## neversickanymore

But the reality is they stink.

Could come down to the wire here.


----------



## neversickanymore

Nice win by Buffalo.

Whats up with the 2 minute fumble rule?


----------



## GenericMind

They kind of lost me when explaining that rule. Not sure how it comes into play anyway because they tackled Lacie in the endzone for the safety anyway.

Definitely the best defensive line in the league. I don't think there can be any argument about that after today.


----------



## neversickanymore

I wonder if that rule is to try and eliminate those last play rugby type attempts? 

Strangest way to get to 21 points I have seen.  TD, 4 FG, safety. 

I hope Minnesota pulls a rabbit out of their can.


----------



## GenericMind

I just read up on it and you're right, it's to stop teams from intentionally advancing the ball on a fumble inside 2 minutes of the 4th quarter. The only person that can recover the ball is the person that fumbled it. The play is blown dead as soon as anyone else from the offense recovers it.

I honestly thought the offense would have to play a lot better than that to beat the Packers. I knew the Bills defense was good, but I didn't think they'd be able to shut down Rodgers like that. They got some help from some dropped passes too, but they also dropped a couple interceptions so that kind of washes out.

It's win/win imo. I've always liked the Packers, and they're still going on to the playoffs regardless of today's loss. At the same time the Bills got a much-needed win. Not just needed to keep their playoff hopes alive but a win the FANS needed after 14 years of heartbreak. If we win in Oakland next week it will be the first winning record season the Bills have had in over a decade.

Good game overall. GB defense looked a lot more solid than I gave them credit for.


----------



## pharmakos

that GB is huge for the Lions playoff picture

thanks GM (yes i credit you with the Bills win)


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Nice win gm. 

Lmao @ johnny manziel, i love it when arrogant fucks get pummeled.  Almost as much fun as cam newton losing, but not quite.


----------



## pharmakos

thenightwatch said:


> that GB is huge for the Lions playoff picture
> 
> thanks GM (yes i credit you with the Bills win)



or rather, it would be huge if we win against the Vikings right now.  but fuck the Lions playing horribly today.  what a bipolar team.


----------



## ArCi

It's not over


----------



## pharmakos

indeed.  an interception on each of minnesota's last two possessions.  that's the exact sort of adrenaline booster the lions needed today.  hopefully they keep it going through half time.


----------



## ArCi

We'd be so screwed without our defense

Offense isn't doing shit


----------



## GenericMind

Story of my life.

I just read on NFL.com that today was the worst statistical game of Aaron Rodgers' career. I'd like to say the Bills defense is the best, but they're not. It's the defensive line. They're the reason for the INTs today, not the secondary.

The Bills front 4 right is in contention for the best defensive line the league has seen in the past 10 years imo. The only other Dline that might take that title is the 2002 Tampa Bay Buccaneers which was 12 years ago. Besides them, I think you have to go back to the 85 Bears for a comparable Dline. After them, you have to go back to some of the teams in the 70s and 60s. I think they're better than the 2011 Giants Dline and the 2011 49ers Dline. The 2005 Steelers too.


----------



## neversickanymore

They are certainly special.  

The pack looked off today, but thast not mentioned to take away from your win and the Bills likely caused a bunch of this.  

Can't win them all and I hope this loss has a strong positive effect on the team going into the playoffs.  It certainly points out that we need to have a different aproach when we go up against strong D teams like the Bills and Lions.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol San Diego


----------



## pharmakos

DWE on suicide watch imo


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> They are certainly special.
> 
> The pack looked off today, but thast not mentioned to take away from your win and the Bills likely caused a bunch of this.
> 
> Can't win them all and I hope this loss has a strong positive effect on the team going into the playoffs.  It certainly points out that we need to have a different aproach when we go up against strong D teams like the Bills and Lions.



The sad thing is(for me at least) is that none of that really matters. GB will go on to the playoffs and probably the SB(they're my favorites to win it all at the moment) and the Bills won't even make the playoffs. That's just the way it goes. I'm used to it by now.

First winning record in a decade? Teams have made the playoffs in the past few years with a 7-9 record? Doesn't matter. The one year the Bills have a winning record the Wildcard race in the AFC consists of 8375935.3 teams with a 10-6 record. It just wasn't meant to be in 2014.


----------



## neversickanymore

Chin up GM and positive energy.. i know you have been through the ringer, but throw down sir.


----------



## GenericMind

Oh I'm still excited. If the Bills can beat the Raiders and then find a way to go into NE and beat them it'll be their best record since 1999. Playoffs or not, that's enough to keep me happy until next season.

I'm honestly just happy to be talking playoff scenarios in December. We're usually already mathematically eliminated by now.


----------



## GenericMind

Plus Mike Greenberg just said on ESPN that he thinks the Bills have the overall best defense in the league over Seattle. Not sure I'd go quite that far, but that alone is enough to keep my fire fueled.


----------



## Kenickie

the worst part of this game is hearing jon gruden announce he'll be doing monday night games until 2021. sometimes i wish he would just go bucket coaching so i don't have to hear him speak that fucking much.

the bears look like shit. and that's coming from me, queen of the tire fire.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yeah i honestly miss the days of madden and Al Michaels.  I almost like sunday night better, with michaels and collinsworth. 

Still looking forward to next monday though, broncos and bengals. 

Now if the patriots would just lose.


----------



## GenericMind

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2299997-the-one-nfl-team-that-no-one-wants-to-see-in-the-post-season


----------



## GenericMind

Further evidence that the Bills have the best pass defense in the league:

*Passing TDs allowed - Rank*

Bills - T1st
Seahawks - 4th
Lions - 7th

*Interceptions*

Bills - T2nd
Lions - T2nd
Seahawks - 23rd

*Sacks*

Bills - 1st
Lions - 5th
Seatle - 25th

*Opposing QB Passer Rating*

Bills - 2nd
Lions - 5th
Seahawks - 12th

*Passing Yards Per Game Allowed*

Seahawks - 1st
Bills - 5th
Lions - 14th

*3rd down conversion rate*

Bills - 2nd
Lions - 3rd
Seahawks - 15th


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Further evidence that the Bills have the best pass defense in the league:
> 
> *Passing TDs allowed - Rank*
> 
> Bills - T1st
> Seahawks - 4th
> Lions - 7th
> 
> *Interceptions*
> 
> Bills - T2nd
> Lions - T2nd
> Seahawks - 23rd
> 
> *Sacks*
> 
> Bills - 1st
> Lions - 5th
> Seatle - 25th
> 
> *Opposing QB Passer Rating*
> 
> Bills - 2nd
> Lions - 5th
> Seahawks - 12th
> 
> *Passing Yards Per Game Allowed*
> 
> Seahawks - 1st
> Bills - 5th
> Lions - 14th
> 
> *3rd down conversion rate*
> 
> Bills - 2nd
> Lions - 3rd
> Seahawks - 15th


If you guys had even average qb play the wild card would have been a lock. I was very impressed by the overall talent in all phases watching the game this weekend. What's the deal at qb are they moveing on from EJ Manuel for sure after the season? Might be a candidate to go after RG3 or Sanchez once they are available?


----------



## ArCi

If the Bills pick up RG3, gm might have to start looking into laser tattoo removal

If I was the bills i would do whatever it takes to get Mariotta. That could mean possibly trading away a superstar defensive player

Just imagine what the Bills defense will be like next season when they get Kiko Alonso back


----------



## GenericMind

QB is literally the only thing holding this team back. Like crimson said, even with average QB play they'd make the playoffs.

There's a lot of discussion among Bills fans on what we're going to do at QB. They're still developing EJ Manuel in the wings but I doubt he'll be ready by next season. Orton has shown he's nothing more than a backup. RGIII will be available but most Bills fans don't want him. Too risky.

My pick would be Jay Cutler. His falling out with the Bears is public knowledge and they'll be looking to trade him at the end of the season. Even though he's been bad this season and he has a big contract we'd have to take on, I think he could play well enough here with the offensive weapons we have to get the Bills to the playoffs. Hell, we almost made it with Kyle freaking Orton.

Cutler will probably be available for something like a 2nd round pick and something small thrown in. That would mean the Bills would be without a 1st and 2nd round pick in the upcoming draft, but the team is so complete EXCEPT QB that they really don't even need those picks. If they could use even one of their remaining 4 picks to upgrade the offensive line and maybe TE, then get Cutler, I'll have no complaints about the roster. The defense is stellar. Special teams is stellar. Our running backs are solid(even though they haven't done much this season because of the Oline), and our WR corps is solid.


----------



## ArCi

Cutler is horrible and he has Marshall, Jeffrey, Bennett, Forte

Not saying the bills don't have good offensive weapons... but damn Cutler has amazing weapons and he still can't get it done.

Not to mention Jay Cutler is the HIGHEST paid player in the entire NFL. lol how is that even possible?


----------



## GenericMind

Chicago has turned toxic for Cutler. It's no surprise he's doing terrible there this year. Lots of had blood between him and the Bears coaches and front office.

But he's a talented QB. He may just need a change of scenery. Look at Jerry Hughes. He didn't do jack shit for years and then he come to Buffalo and suddenly  becomes one of, if not THE best outside speed pass rushers in the league.

I'm not a huge Cutler fan and his contract IS ridiculous, but he's better than anyone else that will be available and is definitely better than who the Bills have now. They can't afford to draft and develop a young QB. They won't be able to keep all these defensive players together forever and need to make a push for the playoffs NOW.


----------



## neversickanymore

> But he's a talented QB.



He does have an innate talent for being a loser.  He also has great talent at being utterly devoid of charisma and leadership. He certainly has a wealth of talent for throwing interceptions.    v


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 





















































Seriously GM your off the mark with cutler.  I was in rado when he played there and attended a few of his games.  He is a loser, period.


----------



## GenericMind

Well he's top 10 in completion percentage and touchdowns this year among QBs, and that's head-and-shoulders better than anyone the Bills have.


----------



## neversickanymore

They dont have a stat yet for percent loser.  Cutler is not a winner and IMO you guys want nothing to do with him.


----------



## GenericMind

The other likely options available after this season are Ryan Mallet, Brian Hoyer, Jake Locker, RGIII, or Sam Bradford. The only other one I'd consider is Bradford.


----------



## Kenickie

GenericMind said:


> Chicago has turned toxic for Cutler. It's no surprise he's doing terrible there this year. Lots of had blood between him and the Bears coaches and front office.
> 
> But he's a talented QB. He may just need a change of scenery.



i think there is something wrong with him. the bears got him after 'bad blood' between him and denver coaches. they even said the exact same things the bears people are saying. 'dysfunctional', 'bad attitude'. if this happens again, i'm going to assume that cutler is a little fucking brat who can't handle it.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Well he's top 10 in completion percentage and touchdowns this year among QBs, and that's head-and-shoulders better than anyone the Bills have.



He's a garbage time all star. I would rather have Hoyer than all those guys. At least he plays with heart and is consistent in his mediocrity.


----------



## GenericMind

Would you rather have Kyle Orton?


----------



## subotai

id rather have RG3

its not his fault Washington fucking sucks

the Giants had a good defensive line for both Super Bowls, which is the ultimate goal iirc...


----------



## subotai

subotai said:


> 10. At the end of the day, these teams will probably split, and in all likelihood will finish with the same records at which point it goes to division W/L. Something tells me that 20-17 OT loss to Washington will come back to bite Dallas in the ass. Whether that means no playoffs, well depends on how the Lions, 49ers, Seahawks, and Packers finish out.



pretty much this

the Eagles need to pick up RG3 in the offseason. I don't know how more people don't see the potential in that.


----------



## GenericMind

After what we just went through with EJ Manuel I'd be nervous to get RGIII. The Bills don't need another young QB on the bench because he couldn't step up.


----------



## GenericMind

Another option would be Kaepernick from the Niners. It's not as unlikely as you might think. here's why:

-Jim Harbaugh is going to be fired as the Niners head coach at the end of this season. Kap was Harbaugh's hand-picked QB when he was drafted.

-The Niners front office can't be too happy that Kap led them to a (likely) losing record season a year after going 12-4 and back-to-back NFC championship appearances.

-If the Niners were to trade Kap before this coming April, they would save $12.5 million in guaranteed money that kicks in come April

-Kap might want out of San Fran. There was recently a big article on how his "record $126 million contract" he signed was a total sham and he basically got fucked big time by the Niners in the wording of the contract. He won't be making nearly as much as everyone thought he would.

I'd love Kap in a Bills uniform.


----------



## GenericMind

Cutler just got benched for Clausen lmao


----------



## neversickanymore

GenericMind said:


> Cutler just got benched for Clausen lmao



LOL, Yeah, you guys don't want him.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm starting to warm up to the idea of beefing up the Oline bigtime and keeping Orton for 1 more year. He's actually pretty solid when he has a clean pocket, but our Oline has been terrible this season. Guard being by far our weakest spot.

Our weakest guard is Erik Pears, who is a Free Agent after this season. One of the best guards in the league, Mike Iupati from the Niners, is also a Free Agent after this season. And he only makes a mill more a year than Pears. If the Bills let Pears walk and sign Iupati it would be a HUGE upgrade.


----------



## subotai

you could always draft Jameis Winston 

I think he will be kind of like Vince Young in the Nfl, who was actually a decent player before the whole suicide thing

I dont see it with Mariota, cant see him ever doing much in the league

the bills just need to get Kiko back, actually use Bryce Brown, and put a game manager at qb


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills don't have a first round draft pick this year so this year's rookie QB class is pretty much out.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons playoffs officially start now. 2 wins to get into the real playoffs, but next loss and they're out.



subotai said:


> you could always draft Jameis Winston
> 
> I think he will be kind of like Vince Young in the Nfl, who was actually a decent player before the whole suicide thing
> 
> I dont see it with Mariota, cant see him ever doing much in the league
> 
> the bills just need to get Kiko back, actually use Bryce Brown, and put a game manager at qb



yeah Winston > Mariota imo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

If chargers lose on Saturday we are for sure done if we win we have a chance if some teams lose or lose out and we win out 

Don't see it happening though


----------



## GenericMind

Bills still in it. They need some other teams to lose but none of those games are too much of a stretch. If Pitt beats KC, SF beats the chargers, and Denver beats the Bengals this week and the Bills win out they'll be in. I'm actually expecting all those games to go that way regardless, so the one big hurdle left is the Bills beating the Patriots in NE for their last game of the season. I can't think of a more fitting game to decide whether the Bills finally make the playoffs or not.


----------



## MikeOekiM

if julio jones misses this weeks game i'll be so pissed. i know falcons can beat saints on the road with the saints losing their last 4 home games, including getting destroyed by the panthers. 

but pretty sure the result will come down to the health of julio. none of this decoy bullshit either.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> Bills still in it. They need some other teams to lose but none of those games are too much of a stretch. If Pitt beats KC, SF beats the chargers, and Denver beats the Bengals this week and the Bills win out they'll be in. I'm actually expecting all those games to go that way regardless, so the one big hurdle left is the Bills beating the Patriots in NE for their last game of the season. I can't think of a more fitting game to decide whether the Bills finally make the playoffs or not.


lol your on crack


----------



## GenericMind

How am I on crack?

San Fran is favored over the Chargers
Pittsburgh is favored over KC
Denver is favored over the Bengals


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> seriously? you're going do a wyld4x and welsh?



Awww yisss


----------



## neversickanymore

I think Ali is taking some time off.. said something about stopping cabela's to look at firearms and the a road trip to sunny vatt california of some such thing.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

neversickanymore said:


> I think Ali is taking some time off.. said something about stopping cabela's to look at firearms and the a road trip to sunny vatt california of some such thing.



We live about ~55 minutes from each other.


----------



## neversickanymore

Maybe he stopped off at a strip club or to get some tacos...   or maybe he picked up a shovel and is working out doing some 6 x 3 manual excavation ?  maybe he is just looking for a workout spot for you to get down with that shovel? 


I guess Im going to watch tonights game.. yeah I need more of a life.   Who knows it may be good.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

haha  I was watching Fox Sports Live last night and they couldnt even make a serious effort to promote watching two 2-12 teams playing tonight.


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> pretty much this
> 
> the Eagles need to pick up RG3 in the offseason. I don't know how more people don't see the potential in that.



I don't think Washington is going to part with him yet. Ownership still has faith in him it seems. But I agree with you that we need to bring in someone to compete with Foles to start. I'd be happy with Brian Hoyer, jay cutler, rg3 or cam newton as far as top tier free agents go. After that I wouldn't mind us taking Winston or Hunley out of UCLA in the draft. In this day in a age you can't win a Super Bowl without a top 10 qb.


----------



## GenericMind

DWE, prepare your anus. If the Bills don't try to get a good QB this offseason or the draft and stick with Kyle Orton, it's my suspicion that they'll be targeting a star QB that plays for a team that went from being a perennial playoff team to missing the playoffs 4 of the last 5 seasons, who happens to be a free agent in 2016.

I think the Bills can nab Phillip Rivers from the Chargers with something like a 4 year/$100 million deal. ESPECIALLY if they miss the playoffs this year and/or next year.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

That would be awesome


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I would die


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I would jump for joy.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

^lol

The raiders would still suck


----------



## ArCi

That would be cool but I don't really see Rivers leaving San Diego

The community there already loves him, and I can't see him packing up his shit and moving his family to Buffalo, NY. 

Highly unlikely imo.. like a 0% chance. Rivers will retire as a Charger


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya the whole San Diego fan base would be in a uproar 

He has 7 kids all grown up in sd a nice house rivers and gates will retire in sd same with weddle

Plus living in sd is 150%bette than  living in buffalo


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> That would be cool but I don't really see Rivers leaving San Diego
> 
> The community there already loves him, and I can't see him packing up his shit and moving his family to Buffalo, NY.
> 
> Highly unlikely imo.. like a 0% chance. Rivers will retire as a Charger


 
I think you vastly underestimate the power of money.


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ya the whole San Diego fan base would be in a uproar
> 
> He has 7 kids all grown up in sd a nice house rivers and gates will retire in sd same with weddle
> 
> Plus living in sd is 150%bette than  living in buffalo



How about playing for a winning team? The numbers don't lie. San Diegos stock is going down and the Bills' stock is going up. Chargers went from making the playoffs every year for half a decade to only making it once in the past 5 years. Meanwhile, the Bills have their best team in 15 years minus a QB.

Don't think for a second a competitive dude like Rivers wouldn't leave San Diego for more money and a better chance at a ring.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol @ phi

Wow sd 

And i hope harbaugh takes the Michigan job. 

Go blue


----------



## neversickanymore

Go Pack Go!!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> How about playing for a winning team? The numbers don't lie. San Diegos stock is going down and the Bills' stock is going up. Chargers went from making the playoffs every year for half a decade to only making it once in the past 5 years. Meanwhile, the Bills have their best team in 15 years minus a QB.
> 
> Don't think for a second a competitive dude like Rivers wouldn't leave San Diego for more money and a better chance at a ring.


Looks like you spoke to soon lulz I don't See bills making it to the playoffs 

And bills more competitive plz !

9-6 sd bb


----------



## GenericMind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> 9-6 sd bb



So are the Bills.

And the Bills with Philip Rivers would be a much better team than the Chargers with Philip Rivers. Chargers defense isn't even in the same league as the Bills defense.


----------



## neversickanymore

Big, big game next week. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## pharmakos

yeah next sunday is gonna be really exciting

green bay packers killer offense vs. detroit lions killer defense, winner is NFC North champion.


----------



## neversickanymore

thenightwatch said:


> yeah next sunday is gonna be really exciting
> 
> green bay packers killer offense vs. detroit lions killer defense, winner is NFC North champion.



I had tickets and sold them before the season started for 30 over face.   Did not expect this to happen.   

Should be a great game.  Kinda surprised they left that game at noon?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Win at kc and we are in baybay ! 

Thx ravens for losing


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> I had tickets and sold them before the season started for 30 over face.   Did not expect this to happen.
> 
> Should be a great game.  Kinda surprised they left that game at noon?



have they decided what's getting opted to primetime that day?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Great fans gm 


 Bills aren't ready for the playoffs
This is just not ready to take on any team in the playoffs with this putrid offense. We can't run the ball and the pass protection is awful. Defense is good but they are getting worn out trying to win the game by themselves. Hackett is god awful as a OC. Bills don't have contender pieces for this team to win yet.


----------



## GenericMind

What's incorrect about those statements? People who actually watch football make warranted criticisms about their team.


----------



## GenericMind

They wouldn't have gotten anywhere in the playoffs with Orton anyway. Here's to hoping they nab a decent QB in free agency.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuxk ya Woodson ty !!


Chargers looking good !! For post season

Longest playoff drought in the nfl rofl


----------



## GenericMind

God you're a cocksucker.


----------



## GenericMind

Only the most douche-baggy of fans talk shit to people after such a critical loss. Alasdair's team has been destroying my hopes and dreams for a decade, yet you don't see him in here giving me shit when the Bills crap the bed for the season.

Laughing about the playoff drought is like laughing about wide-right. It's not "funny" and it would get you an asskicking anywhere in Western New York. Have some class. "Good try. Better luck next year" suffices.


----------



## CosmicG

Who dey baby tomorrow night is about to be the turning point of Andy Dalton's career and the way the world views the Cincinnati Bengals. This is our year with or without Vontaze Burfict. The Broncos are about to get shown up tomorrow night then were going to the Super Bowl. I am feeling it this year. Really I suppose tomorrow night os irrelevant it will come down to the last game against the Steelers but either way who dey


----------



## GenericMind

At least now I can cheer for your Cinci. They were a "must lose" for the Bills chances but now I hope they embarrass the Broncos.


----------



## alasdairm

gm, feels bad mang. and dwe is a football twit.

pats clinch home field advantage. that's what a real playoff team looks like dwe... not praying for #6 seed.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Did the Colts forget there is one more week before the playoffs start?  What an underwhelming game they played.

Glad to see the Steelers winning games they are supposed to.  Next week v Cincy should be a great showdown for the AFC North.


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack Lions moved to afternoon game.

Packers are favored by seven.  This seems kinda high to me.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

GenericMind said:


> now I hope they embarrass the Broncos.


You know im pretty happy to have manning for qb, but i cringe everytime they take the field against a good team. I feel that if brady was qb, with these weapons i would be much more optimistic. Or aaron rodgers. I feel like manning doesnt handle pressure well. 


Would keapernick ever go to buffalo? Doubt he'll stay in sf without harbaugh.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Harbaugh stays kap stays 

Orton sucks god I was so happy to see orton sitting on the sidelines pretty much In tears 
Thinking about gm in his club with his face in a piña colada saying "hey were still better than the chargers "


We played without wood head,Mathews,Allen 

4th string center 

Rivers had a bad back imagine if we had wood head and Matthews for most of the season 


Now if we can do alittle healing and go into kc and win 

Feels good mang


Ali hasn't talked shit about the bills who cares it's just a game 


But this kc game has me really
Nervous


----------



## GenericMind

It's already a 100% certainty that Harbaugh is done in San Fran after this season. It's public knowledge.

I'm sure Kap would come to Buffalo for the right money. After taking a closer look at the 2015 possibilities in FA or trade, then looking at the 2016 QB free agents, I'm now pulling for the Bills to make a bold move and offer someone a huge contract in 2016 to try to steal them from their team. The following players are free agents in 2016:

 Eli Manning, Big Ben, Phillip Rivers, Sam Bradford, Ryan Tannehill, Andrew Luck, Drew Brees, Russell Wilson, and Nick Foles

I wouldn't mind the Bills offering something huge like $25 million a year to steal Rivers, Luck, Roethlesberger or Drew Brees. As unlikely as you may think it would be for any of those guys to jump ship to the Bills, money talks. It would make them the highest paid QB in the league. Chargers want to match that offer to keep Rivers? Then the Bills should offer him $27 million a year. No I'm not kidding. Whatever it takes. Rivers and Brees would be the most likely to take the bait. Luck and Ben would be a huge longshot.

For the other QBs available in 2016, all the Bills would have to do is be willing to pay more than the teams trying to resign their QBs. You'd have to think out of 8 teams there has to be at least ONE that won't be willing to vastly overpay to resign their QB. It's the type of bold and unconventional move the Bills need to do to become a playoff team imo. They've had stud players at every other position at one time or another over the past 15 years and none of them got us to the playoffs. It's time to blow some serious cash on getting a QB, even if that means letting other good players walk to make cap room.


----------



## One Thousand Words

You you even dare offer $5 for Ben I will personally travel across the Pacific and cunt punt you GM.

49er's back office should be all shot if they get rid of Keapernick after shafting Smith


----------



## CosmicG

Sweating bullets right now this the turn around shut the critics up Dalton


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Help us start the conversation 

No more domestic violence


----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## cj

Peyton just doesn't have the arm strength for these bad weather games at this point in his career. The broncos are going to have to lean on there running game if they are to make another SB appearance. Does anyone know when cam newton is a free agent? Someone told me this year but I haven't seen any talk about it.


----------



## GenericMind

Nice win by Cinci. Manning may quietly be having his last season as a player. We'll see how the playoffs go.

More on my hunt for a competent QB for the Bills: After researching some prospects' contracts and situations, I'm thinking Drew Brees would be the best target for the Bills to go after. The Saints are still paying him a hefty contract Through 2016(Around $20 million/year) which would be fine if they were doing well, but missing the playoffs this year is pretty bad after making the NFC championship last year.

On top of that, he's 35-years-old and has already been franchise-tagged twice in his career, so they know that even if he plays out his contract they can't franchise tag him(this gives him huge leverage over them) again to keep him there because that would require a 44% pay increase as per the collective bargaining agreement. There's no way in hell the Saints are going to pay what will then be a 37-year-old QB $28 million for a year if they're not making the playoffs with him. Hell they probably wouldn't even pay $28 million to franchise tag a a QB 3 years younger who DID get them to the playoffs. That's like 20% higher than the highest paid QB in the league right now.

If they're smart(they are), they'll start looking for his replacement after this disappointing season and then will try to trade Brees to a team like the Bills while his value is still high.

Watch for the Saints to draft a QB in this year's draft. They could then sit and groom him behind Brees next season, and if they have another dud season, look to trade him at the end of 2015 before his last contract year.


----------



## GenericMind

The Saints made a lot of moves this past offseason to "win now." Huge signings like Jarius Byrd(LOL) and franchise tagging Jimmy Graham was always something everyone knew was going to put the Saints in cap hell in the near future, but they backloaded contracts and massaged the numbers to push the salary cap squeeze down the road a little because they felt they were in a position to win NOW. That obviously didn't happen this year. Now they're going to be in for a rough ride.


----------



## subotai

I think it would behoove buffalo to go after Marshawn Lynch instead of overpaying for an aging QB 

beast mode bro. did he leave buffalo on bad terms? I dont remember


----------



## GenericMind

Fuck Marshawn Lynch.

An "aging" QB would have this team in the playoffs in 2 weeks. Of they can almost make it with Kyle Orton, they're ready.


----------



## neversickanymore

> 12/28 1:00 et	at ny giants	-2.5	philadelphia


  Wtf?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

GenericMind said:


> More on my hunt for a competent QB for the Bills: After researching some prospects' contracts and situations, I'm thinking Drew Brees would be the best target for the Bills to go after. The Saints are still paying him a hefty contract Through 2016(Around $20 million/year) which would be fine if they were doing well, but missing the playoffs this year is pretty bad after making the NFC championship last year.
> 
> On top of that, he's 35-years-old and has already been franchise-tagged twice in his career, so they know that even if he plays out his contract they can't franchise tag him(this gives him huge leverage over them) again to keep him there because that would require a 44% pay increase as per the collective bargaining agreement. There's no way in hell the Saints are going to pay what will then be a 37-year-old QB $28 million for a year if they're not making the playoffs with him. Hell they probably wouldn't even pay $28 million to franchise tag a a QB 3 years younger who DID get them to the playoffs. That's like 20% higher than the highest paid QB in the league right now.
> 
> If they're smart(they are), they'll start looking for his replacement after this disappointing season and then will try to trade Brees to a team like the Bills while his value is still high.
> 
> Watch for the Saints to draft a QB in this year's draft. They could then sit and groom him behind Brees next season, and if they have another dud season, look to trade him at the end of 2015 before his last contract year.



Buffalo has just been plain unlucky at finding a good starting QB for a long time now but they are due.  Even if they were to sign a legit but aging QB there is no guarantee he will perform anywhere near the same level he had previously.  The fact that Brees' wins and losses have been in the negative since their Super Bowl run is odd to me.  He is still tops at being productive but his INTs have been up as well.  This suggests that defenses have better disguised their looks against him, he has been pressing trying to make up for their weak D or some of both.  The loss of Darren Sproles probably hurt them worse than anything whether they admit it or not.  That guy is a game changing player no matter where he plays.

Anyway, signing Brees would generate buzz but if he does not get them into a deep playoff run at the very least, then it would be considered a bold but failed decision.  And even if he does, how many seasons does he have left in him?  At some point the ball will have to be handled by a younger QB.  I'd like to think 2 or 3 years of good playoff runs is great, go for it but Buffalo and their fans deserve better than a quick fix.  They have great talent on both sides of the ball (2 DL are in the Pro Bowl) but finding the right QB to make it all fit together is difficult.  Pittsburgh went through the Mark Malones and Bubby Bristers of the world before Ben dropped in and brought them back to contention.  Keep the faith man, they will be back soon.  We are all sick of the Patsies winning the AFC East every year.


----------



## GenericMind

Wyld 4 X said:


> They have great talent on both sides of the ball (2 DL are in the Pro Bowl)



3. 







And yeah, they're bound to get lucky and find one eventually. I've waited this long, what's a few more years! Just as important is the fact that Tom Brady can't be around for much longer, no matter how much he wants to be. We only have to suffer a few more years of that douche before the entire AFC East landscape changes forever.


----------



## subotai

what happened to Bryce Brown anyway, that guy literally fell off the map. 

I would be excited for the eagles next year but I have no idea who the QB is going to be so its hard to really speculate. Sanchize was alright, but obviously not good enough. Idk if theyre going to resign Maclin, the Eagles are real misers when it comes to paying players, the anti-redskins so to speak.

idk how you DONT resign maclin, im still kind of salty they didnt draft Kelvin Benajmin. the guy M<arcus smith they drafted first round didnt do shit this year, kinda lame.

the DeMeco ryans injury killed them, they need another playmaker next to Kendricks who I think is pretty underrated for a LB. hes not biggest LB per se but hes big enough and closes distance really fucking fast, still remember in the preseason when he was in the open field with Dri Archer on the Steelers and he dragged him down like a lion chasing a gazelle on the african savannah. he's definitely got a shot at the pro bowl next year. fletcher cox had a shot this year imo, guy is a man child.

the big problem here is I think Chip Kelly never really spends enough time on his defense and the offense wasnt THAT good this year. not nearly as good as last year. a lot of their points came from special teams/defensive stops. Sproles made the pro bowl as a punt returner, that is cool.

if they had a QB who could run and throw they'd have made the playoffs easily

telling you guys...

RG3.


----------



## pill_billy

NFL is gay... college football is where its at... but with that being said lets gooooo geno smith, tavon austin, stedman bailey, bruce irvin, keith tandy, PACMAN jones, will clarke, pat mcafee (even tho you fuckin cost a shot at the national championchip), najee goode, and all the other mountaineers in the league... and as always EAT SHIT PITT esp you larry fitzgerald


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Um, if you dont like the nfl, then dont come into the nfl thread. Thanks. 

Go Denver


----------



## pill_billy

yea i wanted to rep for my former mountaineers


----------



## MikeOekiM

kicking the saints out of playoffs in their own stadium. felt good man

now just gotta do business at home vs panthers and falcons will be in and most likely be playing at home against the cardinals

(which is the only team falcons have beaten outside of the division)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I really really hope we can beat kc Alex smith is out so it's all gona depend on Jamal Charles


----------



## neversickanymore

Here we go Detroit...

Cant wait for this.

My end thoughts are your bumming once again.


----------



## pharmakos

^t minus 16 hours


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I really really hope we can beat kc Alex smith is out so it's all gona depend on Jamal Charles


and that sd run defense is so good. lol 355 yards...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Bills playing NE hard today. Those players don't hide the fact they hate the Patriots. Beating them today would be a nice consolation prize to the playoffs.

They're starting to get pressure on Brady so I wouldn't be surprised if Bellichick benches him soon to protect him from injury. Can't risk losing him right before the playoffs.


----------



## alasdairm

benched half the team. well, if that's what you need to win our bet and find some silver lining, gm, i'll happily sport that bills avatar for a week 

dwe will, after all, be wearing a pats avatar. again.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Hey now, we were kicking their ass before they pulled their starters!


----------



## neversickanymore

I think one of the most underrated people in football will have a bone crushing game today...  he's going to wipe his ass with your rookie linemen.


----------



## neversickanymore

neversickanymore said:


> 12/28 1:00 et	at ny giants	-2.5	philadelphia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
Click to expand...




(9-6-0)
Eagles
34

(6-9-0) 
Giants
26

Yeah, easy, easy money here.


----------



## alasdairm

i can't find our bet gm but i think it was same as usual, right? we split so you win.

dwe, we have a regular season bet. my team is #1 seed in its conference. yours? well, no playoffs for you.

here's your new avatar (again): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Switch it for me for I'm mobile


----------



## alasdairm

done.

3rd in the division and no playoffs - now will you finally stfu about the chargers and how great they are?



alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

GenericMind said:


> Fuck that. It's a tall order for even the best teams in the league to go 5-1 in their division. Only 5 teams in the entire league did it last year and the Superbowl Champs weren't one of them. 4-2 and you have yourself a deal.
> 
> Please don't tell me your a Jets fan.



You win GM. I will change my avatar tonight or tomorrow. Your Bills are close, man. Disappointing end but I think it was a successful season for them nonetheless.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Are whole team was banged up including rivers playing on a back that needed surgery

Still sucks only if wood head and Matthews was healthy  

Whatevrr 

Sigh


----------



## CosmicG

Bengals got this one in the bag about to clinch first place in the afc north plushome field advantage will give us just the edge and momentum we need for the first round in the playoffs. History will not be repeating itself this year folks who dey we are going deep into the playoffs this year.


----------



## alasdairm

dwe, a few weeks ago you were blabbing on about how your team was winning even with injuries. now it's why they failed? you can't have your cake and eat it...

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya injuries kept piling up still not a bad season though for our lack of centers and rbs and Ingram out half the season 

Oh well
Fuckkkkkkkkkkk ima take a nap


----------



## GenericMind

wooo! I'm not used to so many people having to wear Bills avis. Actually I don't think I've ever won an avatar bet. Sign of things to come for the Bills? Tune in next season to find out!


----------



## GenericMind

Injuries are a part of football. You didn't see me using Kiko Alonso's injury as an excuse even though he's probably the best player on the team. Suck it up.

Man I can't wait to see this D with Alonso back.


----------



## neversickanymore

Nice win by the Pack..   I really like our chances going in to the playoffs.    A win like that against that defense like motown, and running against them as well.  Good day for the green and gold. 

See all, who are not already back to the drawing board, in the playoffs.


----------



## pharmakos

lions got outplayed by the packers.  i'm still happy just to know we're going to the playoffs, though.  hopefully we can pull our shit together and do well in the post-season.


----------



## MikeOekiM

that's probably gonna go down in my top 3 worst favorite seasons of all time. not only did falcons suck, but i was tricked into thinking we were gonna make playoffs despite that but then they just blow it the last regular season game.

it sucks too because yeah Mike Smith isnt an amazing coach or anything but guaranteed our new coach we get is much worse and we go into major suckage for years to come. The problems with the falcons team is Dirk Koetter our offensive coordinator, our defensive players, and GM Thomas Dimitroff.

Dirk Koetter sucks at playcalling and doesnt put the best players on the field, our defense (sheesh) couldn't play good with the best DC in the world, and Dimitroff continually gives terrible players long guaranteed contracts (most recently Sam Baker, Paul Solia, Tyson Jackson, Ray Edwards) and hasn't gotten a pass rusher when it has been our biggest need since losing John Abraham. Justin Houston got 23 sacks this year and that's more sacks than the entire falcons team. pathetic.

also falcons need to relocate to a place where the home games dont feel like an away or neutral stadium ffs. cant believe they're actually building a new stadium


----------



## CosmicG

It's all good no love for the bengals it's understood I feel better going into this game in the playoffs with the odds stacked against us. An elite quarterback is all we need until then I put my faith in Andy


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

How do u think I feel mikeo

Losing to a backup qb not making playoffs 

Daniels looks better than smith


----------



## GenericMind

^Try losing to 3rd stringers as the other team rests all their starters in a "win it and in it" game like the Bills did to the Steelers. Or the Music City Miracle game that knocked the Bills out another year. Or finally getting a winning record the one year in forever you needed 10 or more wins to get a wildcard in the AFC.

I pretty much have a monopoly on ridiculous ways for a favorite team to blow opportunities and miss the playoffs. You'll have to find another shtick.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i've watched every falcons game since like 2001 so i know ive been lucky that i havent had to go through the 1960s to early 1990s of falcons games. 

but pretty much what i was getting at tho was that we just have too many guys with big contracts that dont do anything for this team, while we have so many needs atm. entire o-line, RB, TE, entire d-line, and all LBs. it's funny because we got so much money in both our lines yet they're the biggest weakness on the team. our gm fucked us over so badly idk how long its gonna take to recover from it. and getting a new head coach isnt gonna help anything


----------



## GenericMind

I'd be lying if I said I knew a ton of indepth stuff about the Falcons like I do some other teams(like the Pats/Miami/NJ), but I've always liked the Falcons. I draft Matt Ryan every year in my fantasy leagues. He's the EXACT type of QB I want for the Bills.

It's a shame a team like that with talent like that gets fucked over by paperwork ie. the financial department. I hope they fire the GM and/or whoever is responsible because there's no reason that team shouldn't be in the playoffs right now.

I hope they get that shit straightened out for next season. There's really only 2 teams I root for in the NFC. Green Bay and the Falcons.


----------



## We are all ONE

they fired the coach
funny how its the same fucking teams, yawn, in the playoffs

hate Dallas - fucking win it Boyz


----------



## GenericMind

I will always despise Dallas for beating the Bills in the Superbowl twice.

The tides are shifting though. Saints are shot. Teams like Cinci are relevant again after decades of sucktitude. Bills and Miami are on the rise. Patriots and Giants are on the downtrend. It doesn't take a seer to see that the NFL landscape is going to change in just a few short years.


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> I'd be lying if I said I knew a ton of indepth stuff about the Falcons like I do some other teams(like the Pats/Miami/NJ), but I've always liked the Falcons. I draft Matt Ryan every year in my fantasy leagues. He's the EXACT type of QB I want for the Bills.
> 
> It's a shame a team like that with talent like that gets fucked over by paperwork ie. the financial department. I hope they fire the GM and/or whoever is responsible because there's no reason that team shouldn't be in the playoffs right now.
> 
> I hope they get that shit straightened out for next season. There's really only 2 teams I root for in the NFC. Green Bay and the Falcons.



welp looks like they arent firing their GM. just doesn't make sense to me. at least the rest of the NFC South seems to be going down hill also


----------



## neversickanymore

Ndamukong Suh got suspended.  

pretty sketchy call, but given his history what an idiot.


----------



## pharmakos

it really did look like he stepped on Rodgers' leg on purpose, while trying to make it look like an accident.  if you're a football player and you step on something on the field, your first instinct is to get off of it right away.  Suh hesitated with his foot there on Rodgers' leg.


----------



## GenericMind

Suh has a reputation for being the dirtiest player in the NFL. They're never going to give him the benefit of the doubt in situations like that.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I bet orton retiring frees up plenty of cash to go chase Brady now


----------



## axl blaze

I know it's a bitch move to complain about injuries....

but god damn LEVEON BELL

I think Steelers can beat the Rat Birds without a running game (resting on Ben's laurels), but I don't think this team can make a deep playoff run without their Team MVP

Bell is from the same shitty East Side of the city that I am from  too bad he didn't go to Ohio State


----------



## alasdairm

One Thousand Words said:


> I bet orton retiring frees up plenty of cash to go chase Brady now


lol.

it would be awesome if the bills signed tom brady.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

axl blaze said:


> I know it's a bitch move to complain about injuries....
> 
> but god damn LEVEON BELL
> 
> I think Steelers can beat the Rat Birds without a running game (resting on Ben's laurels), but I don't think this team can make a deep playoff run without their Team MVP
> 
> Bell is from the same shitty East Side of the city that I am from  too bad he didn't go to Ohio State



Has he done any ligament damage? I've hyper extended my knee and missed a week. It hurts like fuck but strapping usually does the trick so long as the medial ligaments are not loose.

Surely they can knock over the Ravens without him.


----------



## GenericMind

Fuck Doug Marrone that traitorous piece of shit. I hope to God he lands a job with the Jets so the Bills can whoop his sorry ass twice a year every year until he gets fired. Fucking scumbag.


----------



## alasdairm

i guess he doesn't have as much faith in the bills as you gm? maybe you should consider applying?

happy new year.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

He did it for more money. And I'll bet my ass he lands with the jets because he's from NYC. Fucking turncoat.


----------



## GenericMind

lmao

He hasn't even released a statement about opting out or anything. What a shmuck.


----------



## ArCi

Jim Schwartz is gonna be the new head coach

I'd put money on it


----------



## GenericMind

Could be Schwartz. I hope not though. He's had far more success as a DC than a Head Coach. His overall record as a head coach is something like 2nd worst among all active coaches/ex-coaches in the NFL.

I'm pretty excited to see who they end up getting. Terry Pegula is known for being willing to spend shitloads of cash for something he wants, so the Bills might finally land a really good coach. I'd expect them to make super high offers to the top college coaches in the country to try to lure them into the NFL.

Rumor out today is that there's "big changes" coming in Philly after the departure of Tom Gamble. If Chip Kelly becomes available he'd instantly be the Bills' #1 target I'd think. This team, even with whatever mediocre QB they'll have, would instantly be a 10-12 win team with Kelly as HC. I'd be stoked.


----------



## GenericMind

@profootballtalk: Plugged-in league source senses there could be "something big" going on in Philly in the aftermath of Tom Gamble's departure.

@DarrenDegaetano: I have been told #Eagles head coach Chip Kelly has expressed interest in getting out of his contract.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol gym shorts

im hoping falcons get rex ryan. the offense is set so they just need someone to coach up the defense


----------



## GenericMind

Ryan would be a good fit for the Falcons. I like the idea of Chip in Buffalo because the defense is already one of the best in the league. Add a good offensive coach and you're cooking with gas.


----------



## Methox23

Haha, thank you Chiefs!


----------



## CosmicG

axl blaze said:


> I know it's a bitch move to complain about injuries....
> 
> 
> but god damn LEVEON BELL
> 
> I think Steelers can beat the Rat Birds without a running game (resting on Ben's laurels), but I don't think this team can make a deep playoff run without their Team MVP
> 
> Bell is from the same shitty East Side of the city that I am from  too bad he didn't go to Ohio State



Hey man I hate seeing a rookie like Bell get injured right before the playoffs , but being a huge bengals fan it's about damn time we took one of their best out. Think about all of the injuries they have caused us over the years Carson Palmer in the playoff game being a big one and then breaking Hubers jaw just to name a couple. It has been going on forever now fuck the Steelers I am glad they lost. 
Andrew luck is going to have a bad day today And Jeremy Hill is going to be running the ball down Indys throat. Bengals win today.


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Andrew luck is going to have a bad day today...


376 yards and a td...


Cosmic Giraffe said:


> And Jeremy Hill is going to be running the ball down Indys throat.


47 yards (and a td)


Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Bengals win today.


not looking too likely.

alasdair


----------



## cj

Let's go Detroit!!! Anybody but the cowgirls! I wanna see tony homo cry like a bitch.


----------



## CosmicG

alasdairm said:


> 376 yards and a td...
> 47 yards (and a td)
> not looking too likely.
> 
> alasdair



You so smart. Wait til next year bitch half our team was on the bench.


----------



## pharmakos

lions just got screwed over hard.


----------



## pharmakos

that guy^ Dean Blandino, the NFL's vice president of officiating, was pictured getting off of the Dallas Cowboys' party bus recently:


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> You so smart. Wait til next year bitch half our team was on the bench.


you sound like dwe. that's not a good thing.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

thenightwatch said:


> that guy^ Dean Blandino, the NFL's vice president of officiating, was pictured getting off of the Dallas Cowboys' party bus recently:



Rumor has it that people in the league head office aren't too pleased with this. Regardless of whether or not conduct like this has anything to do with favortism, it looks really bad.

If you look at the NFL's corporation documents, you'll find that they're articled as an entertainment company, much like pro wrestling. They're not obligated to follow the same regulations as other legitimate sports like horse racing.

Does that mean it's fixed or corrupt? No. But sometimes the way things work out I wonder. For example, I wouldn't be surprised at all to see a Patriots/Cowboys superbowl this year. It'd be the perfect game between two of America's favorite teams measured by fanbase and revenue.

The Patriots have seemed to win on their own merits so far, but when you see something like that call in the Cowboys game you have to wonder. Remember, you only have to make questionable calls if the team you want to win is in danger of losing. The rest of the time you just let the better team win on their own. Much less conspicuous.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Come on GM, this isn't the NBA we are talking about


----------



## pharmakos

too lazy to find a video right now, but did you guys see that reversed pass interference call in the Lions vs. Cowboys game today?  was such horeshit.  was obviously pass interference, would have given the Lions great field position when they were in the middle of a big offensive drive trying to defend a narrow lead.  and for some reason like a minute after the call the flag was picked up and the ruling was reversed.  the refs basically handed the win to Dallas there.


----------



## neversickanymore

The Lions got fucked hard.   The NFL  seems to be right out in the open these days when the Fix is in.  The Lions should Sue those refs.  Something needs t be done and instant replay review of every key call and play by an official off the field would be a great place to start.  Even if they were only allowed to reverse or correct a call until the offense snapped the bawl this would get rid of 80% of the blown calls.   it really that simple so maybe they want the bad calls for reasons. 

I hate dallas more than any team in the league.. 

I can't believe we have a chance to crush them at lambeau.   We better wax them.


----------



## GenericMind

http://uproxx.com/sports/2015/01/wh...unsportsmanlike-conduct-penalty-on-this-play/


----------



## pharmakos

neversick, i'll be rooting for GB from here on out.


----------



## pharmakos

man even one playoff win would have meant so fucking much to detroit/michigan in general.  we don't have much going for us as a state, especially in the dead of winter when NFL playoffs are occurring.

would have been our second playoff win ever.

oh well.


----------



## neversickanymore

I was just in the packer backer portion of your fine state teaching the kido to ski.  
(my sis was born in the UP and i lived there for like 5 years) 

I dont know if its something about growing up there or what.. but michigan has some very nice looking women.   The UP also has some war pigs that strike fear into all living things, but man.   UP chicks are tough and aggressive.  They straight catch lock up, and stare your eyes, like they are reading if you're some slimeball or alright.

We should have an exhibition game one of these days.. if we win we get the UP.   if you win you get minnesota. 

Yeah, its total crap and there is no excuse for it.


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> We should have an exhibition game one of these days.. if we win we get the UP.   if you win you get minnesota.



on a purely risk vs. reward basis, i would say that bet would be worth it even if we ended up losing.


----------



## One Thousand Words

neversickanymore said:


> Something needs t be done and instant replay review of every key call and play by an official off the field would be a great place to start.  Even if they were only allowed to reverse or correct a call until the offense snapped the bawl this would get rid of 80% of the blown calls.   it really that simple so maybe they want the bad calls for reasons.


And to think I couldn't imagine them making the game any slower


----------



## neversickanymore

OTW, I think it would speed it up greatly.


----------



## One Thousand Words

You _are_ autistic though


----------



## pharmakos

reported for breaking rule one of the OoA

you do not talk about the OoA









...fuck i just broke the rule too.


----------



## GenericMind

> #BreakingNews Dozens of former #NFL officials outraged by DPI non-call. Mtg to be held at league office Monday AM



https://twitter.com/nfl_draft/status/551943093537505280


----------



## jahh

What about d Bryant running on field helmet less!!! That must of gone unnoticed by all officials! Prob read about this one 10 years from now..... Fixing a sporting event!!! Lol


----------



## ArCi

Hope you guys are ready for the Cowboys/Patriots Super Bowl 


Can you imagine the ratings they're going to get?


----------



## GenericMind

The fix is in, man.

Just wait until the current crop of elite QBS retire in 2-5 years. We'll see all the teams with the new elite QBs getting all the bullshit calls go their way, because star QBs fill seats.


----------



## alasdairm

fix. lol.

if the nfl has a hard on for the pats and broncos so much so that it's all fixed, how come those two teams have such a poor combined superbowl record (5-9)?

why have the giants, redskins, raiders and dolphins all been to the superbowl 5 times? the nfl is fixing things so those powerhouse franchises can get to the big game?

the bills have been to 4 superbowls - are you telling lions, saints, chargers, falcons and cardinals fans that it's fixed when your team has been to more superbowls than those teams combined?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

You're talking about things that happened decades ago. The NFL is a very different entity than it was back then.

The Lions got swindled, and they're not the first to have been and certainly won't be the last. I used to chalk other up to had officiating league-wide but it never happens to certain teams. Why don't the Patriots, Packers, or Broncos ever get these game-changing terrible calls that make national headlines against them?


----------



## neversickanymore

The packers get them allot.. we try and be to good to let them matter.     Gb has a large fan base, but comparatively I would guess its revenue ends up being pretty small compared to the pats or cowgirls  and possibly comparable or smaller than D'Town.


----------



## GenericMind

The Packers don't get calls or non calls like the lions did last night.Ever. Because they have a future Hall of Fame QB.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Waste of time trying to fix the NFL. Too few games in a season.

The NBA on the  other hand. PLenty of opportunities to throw meaningless games during the season and still make the playoffs. Not to mention 7 game play off series. You are just lucky the Indian book makers have no interest in spot fixing basketball because the odds you would get for a team to come back from 15 points at 3/4 time would pay handsomely, with the public not being surprised when it happens right in front of them during prime time.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> You're talking about things that happened decades ago. The NFL is a very different entity than it was back then.


the giants last superbowl appearance was 2012. that's 2 years ago, not decades. also, they beat the new england patriots who were supposed to win because it's all fixed so i'm not sure what happened there?

the raiders last superbowl appearance was 2003. that's 11 years ago, not decades. a decade.

fair enough on the redskins/dolphins.


GenericMind said:


> Why don't the Patriots, Packers, or Broncos ever get these game-changing terrible calls that make national headlines against them?


they do. the fans of those teams just don't whine about it as much.

either that or they're so good that they're generally up by enough points that one shitty call doesn't make or break a game 

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Who wants to fix a favourite to win? There's no money in that


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> the giants last superbowl appearance was 2012. that's 2 years ago, not decades. also, they beat the new england patriots who were supposed to win because it's all fixed so i'm not sure what happened there?
> 
> the raiders last superbowl appearance was 2003. that's 11 years ago, not decades. a decade.
> 
> fair enough on the redskins/dolphins.
> they do. the fans of those teams just don't whine about it as much.
> 
> either that or they're so good that they're generally up by enough points that one shitty call doesn't make or break a game
> 
> alasdair


 
First of all, I never said they fix the Superbowl. Who cares who wins? It's about the show and how many viewers tune in.

Second, that's complete bullshit that those teams get those types of calls against them but the fans "just don't whine about them." I watch basically every Patriots game every season and it's simply not true.


----------



## neversickanymore

The pack gets calls like that in many games.. the only difference was that they flagged this one and picked it up.   If they didn't flag and pick it up it would have been just another blown call in the nfl x wild card game.


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> The pack gets calls like that in many games.. the only difference was that they flagged this one and picked it up.   If they didn't flag and pick it up it would have been just another blown call in the nfl x wild card game.



Can you give me a couple examples of a call like that against the Packers on a down that was one of the most critical downs of the game? Same question for Ali and the Patriots.


----------



## neversickanymore

...

2012 Packers–Seahawks officiating controversy

$150M-$250M in MNF bets shifted

EDIT:  and also GM if you have the packers bills game still  on tape from this year.. I think there were some pretty substantial and easily questioned calls against the pack in that game and im not even referring to the stupid fumble rule as that was a good call, just a crap rule.


----------



## GenericMind

Looks like the Seahawks were getting the help in that one. Interesting that they went on to win the Superbowl the next year. I wonder if it was supposed to be Patriots/Seahawks in the 2012 bowl.


----------



## GenericMind

Look, I don't think there's some massive centralized effort to fix the NFL. I also don't think that if anyone wants to fix it they're doing so with the precision it would take to determine the outcome of games with 100% certainty. I'm just saying that I watch enough games from all over the league to notice oddities in the overall story of how seasons end up playing out. And it's not like I'm the only person. I have no idea if it's pure coincidence, subconscious bias from refs, conscious favoritism, or outright suggestion from higher ups that certain games be "massaged" if need be. I just know that the more I watch the fishier it seems. From penalties to non calls to even questionable spots of the ball after plays. 

With the advent of instant replay, DVR rewind, and slow motion from multiple angles there has been louder and louder talk that the refs are ruining games, on purpose or otherwise. You can't deny that big penalties have become an even bigger deciding factor in who wins than even scoring reviews. A ref can conpletely change the course of a game by not calling pass interference on a third down in a 1 score game in the 4th quarter. If they're going to have that much power, they need to be held more accountable.


----------



## GenericMind

If I had to guess I would say that there's a casual understanding among league officials and refs that this is an entertainment company and that whatever creates the most drama and draws the most viewers is to be encouraged.

People like to watch Tom Brady, Peyton Manning, and Aaron Rodgers win. QBs like that are the rockstars of the sport. They're amazing and will easily win most  the games they play simply by being amazing. But is it really that hard to not call 1 penalty on a critical down in a game they're struggling in to significantly aid their chance of victory? Not at all.

And does anyone really think an Andy Dalton or Cam Newton vs. whoever Superbowl game would ever draw as many viewers as a Tom Brady vs. Tony Romo and "America's Team" or "The best high-powered offense in the league vs. the best stout defense in the league" matches like the NE vs. NYG or DEN vs. SEA or ARI vs. PIT bowls? No.

If you want me to believe in any given Sunday, give me more bowls like the Ravens win with Flacco instead of the ones that all seem inevitable.


----------



## pharmakos

One Thousand Words said:


> Who wants to fix a favourite to win? There's no money in that



no one is talking about fixing for the purpose of winning betting money.  they're talking about fixing for the purpose of increasing advertising revenue -- more viewers tune in for certain teams.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm pretty sure if a rank underdog made the Superbowl there would be plenty of people tuning in for curiosity. Seattle are hardly the biggest market yet last years super bowl was the most watched in history


----------



## GenericMind

thenightwatch said:


> no one is talking about fixing for the purpose of winning betting money.  they're talking about fixing for the purpose of increasing advertising revenue -- more viewers tune in for certain teams.



I would't even call it fixing. I'd call it influencing. Even if the teams they want to win don't win, people will still tune in to the Superbowl. But it literally only takes a half dozen or less biased calls all season to grealty increase the odds of getting whatever teams you want to the postseason. If the league really wanted it to be a fair game, critical penalties could be reviewed and overturned if need be in real time by the office full of experts they have in NYC that monitor the games. They can review plays several times in slow motion from several angles before the head ref can even jog over to the replay camera.

Did you ever wonder why every scoring play is instantly reviewed for verification yet penalties on game-deciding plays at the end of games aren't? I sure have. I'd much rather have them review a questionable pass interference call in a one-score game with 2 minutes left in the 4th quarter than review whether a guy crossed the pylon before his knee was down. Hell, I'd even be willing to leave it up to the ref's eyesight and the possibility of human error for the latter if it meant game-changing penalties were challengable or at least reviewed from headquarters.

For a corporation that nets revenues in the tens of billions of dollars a year they sure seem to be behind the times in regards to technology. A group of 2nd year engineering college students with a budget of a couple thousand dollars could easily set up a system that would instantly solve the problem of "did he step out of bounds" or "did the ball break the TD chalk line?" with microchips and sensors. Why can't the NFL? One answer could be that it's one of the last remaining ways they can try to control games.


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> I'm pretty sure if a rank underdog made the Superbowl there would be plenty of people tuning in for curiosity. Seattle are hardly the biggest market yet last years super bowl was the most watched in history



It was touted as the best defense the league has seen in over a decade vs. Manning and the highest scoring offense in league history. Why wouldn't that be widely watched?

It's not just about market size. On any given day any team can luck into a win. We see it all the time. Like when Oakland beat KC.

But do you think the viewership for the bowl this year would have been nearly as high if the Bengals managed to win a couple lucky games and made it? Compared to say the Patriots and Cowboys? Hell no.

Like I said, 8 times out of 10th the teams that should win do win because they're GOOD. But it sure seems to me that if things don't go that way, a questionable call or two can almost guarantee it does.


----------



## subotai

actually I think people would watch the Super Bowl regardless of who was in it at this point

the games arent fixed, the officiating crews just arent used to working with each other in the playoffs and pass interference is always a hotly debated call.

The refs didnt drive down the field and convert on 4th and 6 to Witten to keep the drive going

the refs didnt shank that punt

the refs didnt cause a strip sack to end the game

detroit should have won at least 2 more games this year and gotten a bye but their kicker fucking sucked in the beginning of the year

and I hate the Cowboys. the better team won, thats it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

neversickanymore said:


> The packers get them allot.. we try and be to good to let them matter.     Gb has a large fan base, but comparatively I would guess its revenue ends up being pretty small compared to the pats or cowgirls  and possibly comparable or smaller than D'Town.


Welcome to Los Angeles population 

12 million 

Cya rams in 2016


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

GenericMind said:


> I would't even call it fixing. I'd call it influencing. Even if the teams they want to win don't win, people will still tune in to the Superbowl. But it literally only takes a half dozen or less biased calls all season to grealty increase the odds of getting whatever teams you want to the postseason. If the league really wanted it to be a fair game, critical penalties could be reviewed and overturned if need be in real time by the office full of experts they have in NYC that monitor the games. They can review plays several times in slow motion from several angles before the head ref can even jog over to the replay camera.
> 
> Did you ever wonder why every scoring play is instantly reviewed for verification yet penalties on game-deciding plays at the end of games aren't? I sure have. I'd much rather have them review a questionable pass interference call in a one-score game with 2 minutes left in the 4th quarter than review whether a guy crossed the pylon before his knee was down. Hell, I'd even be willing to leave it up to the ref's eyesight and the possibility of human error for the latter if it meant game-changing penalties were challengable or at least reviewed from headquarters.
> 
> For a corporation that nets revenues in the tens of billions of dollars a year they sure seem to be behind the times in regards to technology. A group of 2nd year engineering college students with a budget of a couple thousand dollars could easily set up a system that would instantly solve the problem of "did he step out of bounds" or "did the ball break the TD chalk line?" with microchips and sensors. Why can't the NFL? One answer could be that it's one of the last remaining ways they can try to control games.




In the Olympic Games for hockey they had goal line technology ! So exactly why can't the NFL  and fifa World Cup of soccer


----------



## neversickanymore

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Welcome to Los Angeles population
> 
> 12 million



Thats exactly why i posted it.    GB is a pretty small town.    Biggest structure is probably the field (maybe some factory or mill) 






thats before the renovations.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> People like to watch Tom Brady, Peyton Manning, and *Aaron Rodgers* win.





GenericMind said:


> Looks like the Seahawks were getting the help in that one.


i.e definitely not helping aaron rodgers win.

you make some good points well, gm, but i find myself agreeing with shimazu for the most part.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Thats right cowgirls..


----------



## alasdairm

bills interviewing rex ryan. lol.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Bills interviewing everyone.


----------



## pharmakos

hey how was new year's eve, GM?


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Bills interviewing everyone.


you should apply 

how was nye?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

It was aight. We didn't do the "urban" party so no bills players. Was our regular crowd of boring white people in dressy clothes.

I already applied for the QB position. Don't think you're allowed to apply for both.


----------



## neversickanymore

What do you think the odds of JJ dropping dead at lambeau this weekend ?


----------



## phr

Same as Christie's chances?


----------



## subotai

rex ryan is coaching the bills

they might try to sign Mark Sanchez tbh


----------



## neversickanymore

Go Go Go pack GO!!!


----------



## alasdairm

patriots!

that is all.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Rex Ryan is going to crush it in Buffalo. He almost beat the Patriots twice this season with one of the worst rosters in the league. Rumor is they're also hiring 49ers OC Greg Roman. Probably also means 49ers Pro Bowl Guard is a target.

Love the moves.


----------



## GenericMind

Cheatin ass Patriots at it again.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000456365/article/john-harbaugh-pats-substitutions-deceptive-illegal


----------



## neversickanymore

Can't ask for more than that today.   Beating the Cowboys at home.   My heart is filled with heavenly joy.


----------



## One Thousand Words

GenericMind said:


> Rex Ryan is going to crush it in Buffalo. He almost beat the Patriots twice this season with one of the worst rosters in the league. Rumor is they're also hiring 49ers OC Greg Roman. Probably also means 49ers Pro Bowl Guard is a target.
> 
> Love the moves.



He'll crush the odd buffet but that will be about it. 

Seriously, I have no idea how he held onto the Jets gig for so long.

The cowboys were robbed by that 4th down reversal but I guess it evens out from the poor call in their favour last week


----------



## neversickanymore

One Thousand Words said:


> The cowboys were robbed by that 4th down reversal but I guess it evens out from the poor call in their favour last week



This was a strong reversal IMO.   I do not agree with that rule... as how can the ground not cause a fumble, but it can cause an incompletion?? 

But given the rule, I was  not even worried that it would not be overturned.   In this instance I would blame the rule, rather than the call.


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> In this instance I would not be blaming the call, rather the rule.



this.

i wouldn't compare it to the bad call against the lions last week -- last week the cowboys broke the rules and got away with it.  this week it is the rules getting the cowboys, last week it was the refs getting the lions.  subtle but important difference.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I would have thought he had control of the catch, planted two feet then fell to the ground trying to cross the goal line. If he had crossed the side line it would have been a completion. Toss of the coin I know but that  pretty much decided the game


----------



## pharmakos

and if he would have held onto the ball as he hit the ground it would have been a completion.  you can't let the ball slip out of your hands as you come down and expect it to count as a completion.  gotta have control through the ENTIRE process.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I see it that he caught it clean, took three paces and lost control diving for the goal line. Potatoe- tomatoe. The cowboys are horrible any way, they should have put Rogers on half a leg to the sword but didn't.


----------



## Kittycat5

GenericMind said:


> Rex Ryan is going to crush it in Buffalo. He almost beat the Patriots twice this season with one of the worst rosters in the league. Rumor is they're also hiring 49ers OC Greg Roman. Probably also means 49ers Pro Bowl Guard is a target.
> 
> Love the moves.



With that defense, Rex is gonna be drooling. Still worried at the QB situation and God knows Rex doesnt need that headache again.


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah Rex is a good coach. The blame for the Jets sucking the past 2 seasons lies on the GM, from the way I hear Jets fans tell it. All he needs is a good offensive coordinator to run the offense for him and an average QB and this team is in the playoffs for sure. I mean fuck they went 9-7 with EJ Manuel and Kyle Orton.


----------



## pharmakos

One Thousand Words said:


> and lost control diving for the goal line.



and there ya go

the refs may have even let it slide if it wasn't in such a pivotal situation -- trying for a 4th down conversion and almost had a field goal.  but to be sloppy when the game is on the line like that...


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Rex Ryan is going to crush it in Buffalo. He almost beat the Patriots twice this season with one of the worst rosters in the league. Rumor is they're also hiring 49ers OC Greg Roman. Probably also means 49ers Pro Bowl Guard is a target.
> 
> Love the moves.


almost beat = lost.

you sound like dwe.




GenericMind said:


> Cheatin ass Patriots at it again.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000456365/article/john-harbaugh-pats-substitutions-deceptive-illegal


which rule was broken, gm?

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

It was 0-0 shortly after kick off


----------



## treezy z

Time for peyton to retire.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> almost beat = lost.
> 
> you sound like dwe.



Don't be obtuse just because I'm talking about your team. Obviously I meant that Ryan plays the Patriots hard and that if he can almost win against them with as bad a roster as the Jets had this season, he'll have an even better chance of beating them with a more talented roster like the Bills have. That's actually one of the main reasons I liked Rex as a candidate. If the Bills can start beating the Patriots then the rest will work itself out.




> which rule was broken, gm?



None at all, technically. I just wanted to point out that the Patriots were going to lose that game and Bellichick had to reach as deep as his magic hat goes to pull out some obscure crap that bends the rules in a way nobody has thought of to win. Because of that game there will be official rules put in place at the end of the year. I guarantee it. And if the Bills coach did something like that I'd love it. But it also shows the Pats aren't good enough to win the Superbowl if they need to get that grimy to win against the Ravens. That was their one "get out of jail free" card and they used it before they even got to the AFC Championship game. Indy will be ready for it now.

As I've said for years, the Patriots will never win another Superbowl during their current dynasty after they got caught cheating and fined by the league. They're heading to the AFC Championship game and I still feel as confident as ever in that statement. Patriots are has-beens and they don't even know it yet.


----------



## alasdairm

so no rule was broken and, if the bills did it, they'd be smart, resourceful and tricky but, because it's the pats it's grimy and cheating? you just sound like a bitter crank when you get like this, gm.

baltimore looked good. man, they were pressuring brady all day and still he managed to torch them for 408 yards in the air. and the edelman pass to amendola? i suppose that's cheating too because brady didn't throw it? /inserts dawsoncrying.jpg

pats were down 14 points and fought back. then they went down 14 points again and fought back. then they won the game. winners find ways to win. do you hear me whining about the gronk pi no call? the revis holding call on smith sr.? no.

i know it's the playoffs and everything is on the table but new england play indianapolis earlier this year and handled them nicely - 42-20 on the road. in that game, gray ran for 200 yards and 4 tds. they can get it done on the ground, they can get it done in the air. 503 total yards of offense...

i know it's not going to last forever, gm. all teams ebb and flow. when the pats start to slowdown, i'll have seen them win 12 of the last 15 afc east titles, including the last 6 in a row and 3 superbowls. not bad.

make a prediction. you think the bills are the rising stars and the nexy dynasty? when will they win their next afc east title? superbowl? fast forward 15 years from then - will they win 3 superbowls and 11 more division titles in that time?

don't forget you'll be playing against the hapless jets and the shitty new england patriots so you'll have to endure all the "_you play in a weak division_" taunts 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Of course I'm a bitter crank lol. My team has been stuck in the Patriots division during the longest and most dominant dynaysty the NFL has ever seen!


----------



## alasdairm

you know i love to argue with you because you love your team from a real place and you know your shit.

i'm not fronting, the afc east will have its hands full when rex ryan gets the bills rolling. but the patriots aren't dead yet and they've showed that they can mix it up in the air, on the ground, in defense and special teams and find a way to win.

three more games to look forward to and they should all be great - well, the conference games anyway  - and that's something fans of football can be happy about.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Unfortunately I know that the Patriots aren't done yet. I just like to pretend they are. Until Brady starts showing signs of decline(see: Manning) they're going to remain a winning team and probably the divisional champs unless the Bills or Dolphins somehow land a star QB.

Almost every modern day star QB started to decline in their mid-to-late 30s. I actually read an article once that listed the drop-offs and pretty much all the greats follow that formula. And here's Tom Brady playing great at 37. You'd have to think that within the next 2 years he has to start declining at least somewhat. And then he'll probably still be good for another year or two, just not great. So I don't expect the Patriots to have any trouble winning for the next 3-4 years. Only THEN will the division be up for grabs.


----------



## One Thousand Words

A better question will be when will Giselle dump Brady?


----------



## subotai

the bills are probably going to sign and start Mark Sanchez bro, im just throwimg that out there now

what happened to Bryce Brown, I was pumped to see him go to buffalo and he barely touched the field. Im still a Bryce Brown fan, I dont dump players just because they leave the Birds

idk what to think about the Eagles. they need a cornerback and another safety and their defense could be good

thats all that I know for sure atm


----------



## treezy z

Genericmind, the bills are going to have to sign a qb that's better than jimmy g, who i see massive potential with, he could end up being a top 10 qb or better. And your bills are fools, as evidenced by the rex ryan signing.


----------



## GenericMind

Bryce Brown is still on the roster. Marrone just didn't use him enough. That will change next year since Rex is known for ground-and-pound offenses. I don't think they'll sign Mark Sanchez. They may try trading for Cutler.



> Genericmind, the bills are going to have to sign a qb that's better than jimmy g, who i see massive potential with, he could end up being a top 10 qb or better. And your bills are fools, as evidenced by the rex ryan signing.



Yeah they're total fools. Rex Ryan has never done anything as a coach worth noting.



> Between 2005 and 2012, Rex Ryan's defenses never ranked lower than 6th overall. Eight straight years, 6th or better.
> In 10 seasons, Rex's defenses have never ranked worse than 11th in total yards allowed.
> In 6 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses have been 5th or better in yards allowed, including two 1st place finishes.
> In 5 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses have been 10th or better in total points allowed. They were 1st twice and 3rd once.
> 
> In 8 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses were ranked 9th or better in rushing yards allowed. They were 3rd or better 5 times.
> In 9 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses were ranked 8th or better in average yards per rush allowed. They were 1st twice.
> In 8 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses were ranked 11th or better in rushing TDs allowed They were 1st twice and 3rd once.
> 
> All of that seems pretty impressive, but "What about pass defense?", you say.
> 
> In 7 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses were ranked 8th or better in passing yards allowed. They were 1st once and 2nd twice.
> In 7 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses were ranked 9th or better in avg yards/pass allowed. They ranked 1st and 2nd once each.
> In 6 out of 10 seasons, Rex's defenses were ranked 10th or better in passing TDs allowed. They were 1st and 2nd once each.



Also, lol @ Jimmy Crapopolo being a top 10 QB.


----------



## GenericMind

This defensive roster with the return of Kiko Alonso and Rex Ryan now coaching has the potential to be the type of shutdown defense that got the Seahawks to the Superbowl last year with an average QB and so-so offense.


----------



## subotai

Sanchez got rex ryan to two afc championship games, looked passable this year, and would be pretty cheap.

it's starting to become apparent that the Jets organization in and of itself was the majority of the problem, not The Sanchize. 

Was he worthy of a first round pick? No, fuck no. But he's probably better than Kyle Orton if given a solid run game and defense behind him

im mainly looking at the familiarity

why would you spend all that money on Jay Cutler when when he would just hand the ball off the majority of the time?


----------



## GenericMind

Because there'd probably be a riot in Buffalo if they signed Mark Sanchez.

I actually don't really care who we get at QB. The run game, special teams, and defense are going to be what this team is about under Rex. All we need is an average QB. Hell, that might even be EJ Manuel now that he'll have another year under his belt and has been able to develop a little out of the spotlight.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> I know it's a bitch move to complain about injuries....
> 
> but god damn LEVEON BELL
> 
> I think Steelers can beat the Rat Birds without a running game (resting on Ben's laurels), but I don't think this team can make a deep playoff run without their Team MVP
> 
> Bell is from the same shitty East Side of the city that I am from  too bad he didn't go to Ohio State



Painful to watch him on the sidelines during the game.  No doubt his value is sky high after this year.  He really made the offense go this year......the D however.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Yeah they're total fools. Rex Ryan has never done anything as a coach worth noting.


he'd probably swap all that for one conference championship, let alone one superbowl. maybe he will 

lofail when bills sign sanchez. or cutler.

you should stick with your guy, ej manuel. invest in the future and all that.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Who knows what they'll end up doing at QB. More importantly, with the signing of Rex and Greg Roman QB becomes a lot less of a priority. It's almost definitely going to be a Defense/Run Game focused team. All they need is an average QB(think Alex Smith) and they'll be successful. Rex Ryan hasn't had this much talent on defense since he coached for Baltimore and that ended up being one of the best defenses of all time. He's going to have a field day with the Bills roster.


----------



## One Thousand Words

GenericMind said:


> Bryce Brown is still on the roster. Marrone just didn't use him enough. That will change next year since Rex is known for ground-and-pound offenses. I don't think they'll sign Mark Sanchez. They may try trading for Cutler.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they're total fools. Rex Ryan has never done anything as a coach worth noting.



All impressive stats if you are happy to finish 8th or 10th and barely scrap into a wildcard birth. 

Should have held out for john Fox, at least you could enjoy one and out each playoff as a bare minimum


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> All impressive stats if you are happy to finish 8th or 10th and barely scrap into a wildcard birth



They'll do a lot better than that in 2015.


----------



## alasdairm

some quotes about last weekend.

on the patriots scheme against baltimore:





			
				espn's kevin seifert said:
			
		

> The Patriots' scheme was legal, even if it pushed the envelope on the NFL's attempt to legislate substitution deception out of the game. Vinovich followed protocol, which gives him discretion on how much time to allow a defense to react to substitutions. Ravens coach John Harbaugh erred by not calling a timeout to give his defensive players their assignments. Finally, it's likely that the NFL's competition committee will at least review the Patriots' formation this offseason to ensure it complied with the NFL's sportsmanship code.
> 
> The Patriots' reputation as NFL rule-pushers, punctuated by their 2007 discipline for videotaping opponents illegally, surely has played a role in Sunday's swelling emotions. In the end, however, there isn't much to dispute here. Their scheme was legal and sound. Vinovich handled it as well as could have been expected. A creative innovation caught the Ravens by surprise, and they didn't adjust in time. So it goes.


on harbaugh's response to same scheme:





			
				bleacher report said:
			
		

> Harbaugh got caught with his pants down, and rather than call timeout, he instead decided to throw a temper tantrum that cost his team 15 yards.


on the same scheme:





			
				tom brady said:
			
		

> Maybe those guys gotta study the rulebook and figure it out.





alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

There will probably never be another combination of "one of the greatest coaches of all time" playing with "one of the best QBs of all time" like Brady and Bellichick. It's going to be a rough ride for Pats fans once they're gone. Going from those two to pretty much anyone else is going to be a massive drop-off.

Can't wait for Rex Ryan's press conference today at noon. Tune it!


----------



## alasdairm

better to have loved and lost than never have loved at all, gm 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

That Rex Ryan post conference basically has everyone in WNY pumped as fuck for September. He mentioned the Patriots several times as our focus.

_"So Rex, how eager are you to face the Jets and get some revenge?"

"I'm more focused on going after the Patriots._

I believe he genuinely dislikes the Patriots and Bill Bellichick, so he's the perfect coach for me to relate to. It's already well-known the Bills players hate NE. They've said as much in interviews.


----------



## alasdairm

of course he hates the patriots - they played 13 times when he was jets coach and the record is 9-4 (outscored 349-252).

he hates the patriots because he keeps getting beat by the patriots. odd that he went to buffalo, in that case 

it's easy to get pumped by what people say is _going to_ happen. i mean, how many times has rex talked about the jets winning the division? the conference? the superbowl? one thing everybody knows he's great at is talking big then failing to deliver.

so here we are again, rex talking big. time will tell if he can deliver but the bills haven't won the superbowl quite yet, gm. i see he is already starting with the guarantees. he's good at that too - he famously guaranteed the jets would win the superbowl in 2011/12. their record that season? 8-8 and missed the playoffs.

so don't get too excited when he guarantees something 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

We'll see. Patriots are going down!


----------



## alasdairm

will you guarantee it? or, like your new coach, do you not understand what "guarantee" means?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Damn straight I'll guarantee it.


----------



## neversickanymore

GenericMind said:


> Damn straight I'll guarantee it.



to translate they will not win the superbowl.. not like they will even have a chance as they go down to the colts.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Damn straight I'll guarantee it.


ok, let's get this in writing. what exactly are you guaranteeing and what will you do if you're wrong?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

NAH SON we have to at least wait for the draft an free agency to start before we make bets! Who the hell knows what these teams will look like in 4 months.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ali I'll bet a avi bet that the chargers make the playoffs ?


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I'll guarantee it.





GenericMind said:


> NAH SON we have to at least wait for the draft an free agency to start before we make bets! Who the hell knows what these teams will look like in 4 months.


less than 24 hours and you're back-peddling already...


DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ali I'll bet a avi bet that the chargers make the playoffs ?


the adults are talking, dwe. you can talk about football again in september.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Backpeddling? What exactly would _you_ guarantee about the upcoming season in January?

I'm willing to guarantee right now that the Bills make the playoffs in 2015. There's a reason even Vegas isn't taking any kind of 2015 bets yet.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I'm willing to guarantee right now that the Bills make the playoffs in 2015.


ok. what will you do if you're wrong?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Nothing.


----------



## alasdairm

so then it's not a guarantee. it's just a prediction.

the thing about a guarantee is that *something happens if you're wrong*.

you buy a car. dealer says nothing will go wrong for a year, we guarantee it. 3 months in the transmission falls out. you take it back. "_this is guaranteed. what are you going to do to fix or replace this for me_", you say. he says "nothing". you are satisfied with this answer and walk away.



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I guarantee the Bills make the playoffs in 2015 or I'll bust a nut in your mother's hair.


----------



## alasdairm

she died about eight months ago, gm, so that's a horrific image.

how about if they don't, you wear a pats avatar for the entire off-season?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

ali your such a goater.. always trying to goat people into bad bets..   im not saying the Bills are not going to make the playoffs, but really to bet any teams going to make it before the entire season is nuts.. to many factors in play, injuries being # one.


----------



## alasdairm

^ we're not talking about a bet. we're talking about gm's prediction. 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

What's the incentive for me to agree to that?


----------



## alasdairm

you're the one boldly 'guaranteeing' shit. you tell me.

anybody can make a prediction. if you won't put something on the line to prove that you believe the shit you're predicting, your predictions just look silly and you start to sound like dwe.

that's all.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> ^ we're not talking about a bet. we're talking about gm's prediction.
> 
> alasdair





alasdairm said:


> ok. what will you do if you're wrong?
> 
> alasdair




*NSFW*:


----------



## alasdairm

i just believe in asking people to put their money where their mouth is. when they can't or won't, that speaks to the strength of their claims.

go pats!

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Dude you're the one originally asking for guarantees in January. That's crazy.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Dude you're the one originally asking for guarantees in January. That's crazy.


ok.


GenericMind said:


> Rex Ryan is going to crush it in Buffalo.





GenericMind said:


> ...and this team is in the playoffs for sure.





GenericMind said:


> They'll do a lot better than that in 2015.





GenericMind said:


> We'll see. Patriots are going down!





GenericMind said:


> I'm willing to guarantee right now that the Bills make the playoffs in 2015.



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

You forgot to quote your post before that asking me to guarantee something. That's the only reason I said that.


----------



## GenericMind

I mean of course I'll still say I guarantee the Bills make the playoffs because I'm a fan, but free agency hasn't even opened and the draft is still 3 months away. Teams are going to look so different between now and the start of next season it's unreasonable to ask me to back up that guarantee with anything concrete. Yet.


----------



## alasdairm

this is my point, gm. if you won't back it up with something, it's not a _guarantee_. it's just a lame dwe prediction.

you buy a car. dealer says nothing will go wrong for a year, we _guarantee_ it. 3 months in the transmission falls out. you take it back. "_this is guaranteed. what are you going to do to fix or replace this for me_", you say. he says "_nothing_". you are satisfied with this answer and walk away.



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

And my point is it's lame to ask someone to guarantee anything in football before the draft or even free agency opens. Remember, you posted this before the word guarantee was even brought up in this thread:



> will you guarantee it? or, like your new coach, do you not understand what "guarantee" means?
> 
> alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> And my point is it's lame to ask someone to guarantee anything in football before the draft or even free agency opens.


even lamer, therefore, to believe this, then go ahead and guarantee something? sure.

enjoy: The Belichick-Brady Legacy Is Defined by Wins, Not Tapes or Tucks

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Wonder what a NE fan guarantee would look like for next year.. baring that.. how about this year?


----------



## alasdairm

i predict the patriots will win the superbowl but i don't guarantee it.



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> i just believe in asking people to put their money where their mouth is. When they can't or won't, that speaks to the strength of their claims.
> 
> Go pats!
> 
> Alasdair



...


----------



## One Thousand Words

I guarantee the Bills won't make the play offs next year.

Lock that in.


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*: 




























































You guys are all done.. just you don't realize it yet..



and yeah possibly the best o line in football this year.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Erikmen

Cool!


----------



## GenericMind

Y'all save your guarantees and bets until at least the draft.


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> I guarantee the Bills won't make the play offs next year.
> 
> Lock that in.



That's a foolhardy guarantee imo.


----------



## One Thousand Words

If they make the playoffs next year I'll buy a Browns jersey

What will you do if they don't?


----------



## alasdairm

touché, nsa.

ok, i guarantee that the patriots will win the superbowl. if they don't, i'll wear the sb winners avatar for a week.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

only a week for a super bowl bet?

idk i think a super bowl bet should be at least a month


----------



## One Thousand Words

At least until preseason ends


----------



## alasdairm

thenightwatch said:


> only a week for a super bowl bet?


it's not a bet, it's a guarantee. so i get to set the terms.


thenightwatch said:


> idk i think a super bowl bet should be at least a month


so make your own super bowl guarantee and make it a month long.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

You always hear people say "Man I hate this team or that team." My hate for the Patriots is on a whole other level. I can very confidently say that nobody here hates a football team as much as I hate the Patriots. My feelings toward them are as strong as my feelings toward the Bills. Without a doubt.

That being said, if they win the Superbowl I'll probably end up in jail that night.


----------



## pharmakos

my superbowl guarantee is that someone other than the lions will win it

and if that happens then i will keep my 16bit wizard avatar for a year


----------



## CosmicG

Who dey? Who dey? Who dey think gonna beat them Bengals? Nooooooobody!!!


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> You always hear people say "Man I hate this team or that team." My hate for the Patriots is on a whole other level. I can very confidently say that nobody here hates a football team as much as I hate the Patriots. My feelings toward them are as strong as my feelings toward the Bills. Without a doubt.


talented, successful teams always have a posse of haters. haters gonna hate.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

thenightwatch said:


> my superbowl guarantee is that someone other than the lions will win it
> 
> and if that happens then i will keep my 16bit wizard avatar for a year








No but really.. Seattle_Stranger how about an avi bet for tomorrow??



			
				neversickanymore said:
			
		

> Hope this finds you well,
> 
> How about a one week avi bet on tomorrow?
> 
> Ill understand if you are 2 big a cupcake..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ~NSA


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> talented, successful teams always have a posse of haters. haters gonna hate.
> 
> alasdair



Luckily I don't think they can beat a team like the Seahawks anyway, so no ring for them. That's who I suspect will make it to the big show.


----------



## pharmakos

i think the seahawks are favored over the packers, but i have a feeling that the packers are going to win.  potentially via some dubious calls by the refs.

and the patriots are probably going to slaughter the colts tomorrow, of course.  possibly via some shady but legal rules lawyering/manipulating.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## cj

I like the colts and Seahawks today. I think Andrew luck is going to tear the pats up.


----------



## subotai

I could see a Packers / Patriots super bowl

remember when the Colts defense fucking sucked this year?

Idk about the Seahawks game, every time I pick against them they win. 

I dont have strong feels either way


----------



## neversickanymore

Alright.. show time.. GO PACK GO!!!

of course the cupcake from sea chickenland did not take the bet.


----------



## pharmakos

i thought he was a seachicken from cupcakeland


----------



## pharmakos

also wow this game is crazy already haha


----------



## alasdairm

seattle flagged for 12 men 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

paging the seahawks...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'd loveeee a Colts/Packers superbowl. I just can't force myself to like Seattle with Lynch and Sherman being such jackasses.


----------



## cj

I'm rooting for the packers since they have haha-Clinton Dix and Eddie lacy. The bama connection.


----------



## GenericMind

Pretty sure Richard Sherman just broke his arm there. They should probably, oh I don't know, take him out of the game.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Pretty sure Richard Sherman just broke his arm there. They should probably, oh I don't know, take him out of the game.



Yeah he doesn't look at full strength but it's the playoffs so fuck iy


----------



## GenericMind

What an insane comeback. Holy shit if SEA ends up winning this game.


----------



## alasdairm

this is unbelievably good.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

wow.


----------



## neversickanymore

Great win by Seattle.

Don Capers needs to go. 

I have never seen a better example of prevent the win offense and defense.


----------



## pharmakos

i was about to hop in the shower because i figured the game was pretty much over.  then as i was about to get in i overheard the commentary.  ended up watching half the fourth quarter naked lol.  almost dropped my beer when seattle pulled off that 2 point conversion.

to come back from such an awful first half and get the win is just wow lol.

makes me wonder what it would have been like if we had seen seattle vs. detroit in the playoffs.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## GenericMind

I actually did jump in the shower thinking it was over and got out just in time to see Lynch tie it up. Easily one of if not the craziest playoff comebacks I've ever seen.  God I love football.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Seattle had absolutely nothing in that first half. No answers, no one dominating their opposite. Fucking crazy


----------



## pharmakos

seattle can't afford to start the game like that in the super bowl.  we don't know yet if they'll be playing the patriots or the colts, but either way if they start out that slow they're not going to be facing a 16 point deficit.... they'll be facing a 28 point one.


----------



## GenericMind

Seattle is gonna be screwed if Sherman is out.


----------



## cj

What a crazy ending to the pack seattle game!


----------



## alasdairm

go pats!

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

crimsonjunk said:


> I like the colts and Seahawks today. I think Andrew luck is going to tear the pats up.


right now, 11 of 31 for 123 yards and 1 int. qb rating of 34.7.

computer says no.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

God I hate the Patriots


----------



## pharmakos

they're not even fun to watch

its like watching a U.S. drone strike versus a middle eastern village with huts made of clay and straw.


----------



## alasdairm

^ high praise. they did display some devastating offense today 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

*Bob Kravitz* ‏@*bkravitz*  9m9 minutes ago 
Breaking: A league source tells me the NFL is investigating the possibility the Patriots deflated footballs Sunday night. More to come.

*Bob Kravitz* ‏@*bkravitz*  8m8 minutes ago 
I'm told at one point the officials took a ball out of play and weighed it. Should hear more tomorrow on this subject.

Shocker


----------



## GenericMind

Just bought my tickets to the Bills/Jags game in London in October!


----------



## neversickanymore

ArCi said:


>




Turns out this clown wasn't even supposed to go for the ball.. he was supposed to be blocking mathews so jordy could catch the damn bawl. 

I'm still really salty  about that loss.   What total crap.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> *Bob Kravitz* ‏@*bkravitz*  9m9 minutes ago
> Breaking: A league source tells me the NFL is investigating the possibility the Patriots deflated footballs Sunday night. More to come.
> 
> *Bob Kravitz* ‏@*bkravitz*  8m8 minutes ago
> I'm told at one point the officials took a ball out of play and weighed it. Should hear more tomorrow on this subject.
> 
> Shocker


it's not a shocker that people want to find as way to taint ne's victory.

the home team (which provides the footballs) are required to make the balls available for testing with a gauge. and if the patriots somehow managed to deflate balls and they were not tested, then why didn't it also help andrew luck?

yep - indy got crushed 7-45 because of a deflated football...

weaksauce.


GenericMind said:


> Just bought my tickets to the Bills/Jags game in London in October!


how come the jags get to play in london so often?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Whether or not the cheating caused a team to win or not doesn't matter. It's illegal regardless.

Jags probably play in London so often because they suck and nobody comes to their home games anyway.

EDIT: Actually come to think of it I think the Jags have some kind of deal to play a home game in London every year for X amount of years similar to how the Bills had a deal to play a home game in Toronto.


----------



## cj

alasdairm said:


> right now, 11 of 31 for 123 yards and 1 int. qb rating of 34.7.
> 
> computer says no.
> 
> alasdair


I was wrong as fuck man. What can I say? Pats played a hell of a game. Should be a good superbowl


----------



## GenericMind

lmao saw this earlier. 

"The best possible outcome for the Superbowl"


----------



## neversickanymore

Its really pretty amazing.   This whole town is depressed.  Went to work out and there was like no one there.. less than an eighth of the number of people were there.   I haven't seen anyone smiling all day.


----------



## alasdairm

^ green bay has a solid local following. it's understandable that people are subdued after a defeat like that.

gm, what is in that pic? i don't get it.

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

GenericMind said:


> Whether or not the cheating caused a team to win or not doesn't matter. It's illegal regardless.
> 
> Jags probably play in London so often because they suck and nobody comes to their home games anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Actually come to think of it I think the Jags have some kind of deal to play a home game in London every year for X amount of years similar to how the Bills had a deal to play a home game in Toronto.



Think their owner has ties to the UK and would probably move there if the logistics werent so terrible.  I also heard Jets/Bills play opening Thurs night which should be fun.

And Alisdair, with all their talent and success, why do the Pats always try to tarnish their history with this cheating nonsense. I understand your points on advantage for Luck and home team checking, but it still is "weaksauce" as you said.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you'd have to ask the patriots.

on this deflated football claim, some people already believe the patriots are guilty until proven innocent. that's a rather an unpatriotic stance, imo 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

> that's a rather an unpatriotic stance, imo


:D





In a court of law they usually look at your previous record.


----------



## Kittycat5

Let me ring up Brady and Belicheck. I was asking your opinion as a Pats supporter. It really is a non-issue besides them maybe losing a pick or two, but still is sleazy if true.


----------



## alasdairm

*if* it turns out to be true, they should be sanctioned like any other team which breaks an nfl rule.

on the taping thing, they broke a rule and paid the price. you guys really need to move on. your teams are probably doing it, they just weren't stupid enough to get caught.





neversickanymore said:


> In a court of law they usually look at your previous record.



in a court of law, you're innocent until proven guilty too...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> in a court of law, you're innocent until proven guilty too...
> 
> alasdair



Ha.. thats what they tell ya..


----------



## GenericMind

Bill Bellichick is just a shiesty bastard. Always has been. He actually sued the Jets in federal court to get free of his contract to come to the Patriots.


----------



## pharmakos

alasdairm said:


> on the taping thing, they broke a rule and paid the price. you guys really need to move on. your teams are probably doing it, they just weren't stupid enough to get caught.



ITT: alasdair admits that the patriots are stupid


----------



## MikeOekiM

ArCi said:


>



lol

falcons still the last team to beat the seahawks in playoffs


----------



## neversickanymore

Seppuku


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> gm, what is in that pic? i don't get it.
> 
> alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

I'm still salty.. how many days till august. 

The local paper hammered away at Mccarthy's chicken shit play calling.


----------



## GenericMind

lmaoooooooo Doug Marrone just got hired as the Jaguars' offensive line coach. It's like it's fate or something. I'll be sitting 20 rows behind his bench in London next season when the Bills & Jags play at Wembley. I'm going to heckle the SHIT out of him all game. 




neversickanymore said:


> I'm still salty.. how many days till august.
> 
> The local paper hammered away at Mccarthy's chicken shit play calling.



I felt like I was watching one the dozens of Bills games over the past 10 years where they dominated all game and lost at the end in an absolutely ridiculous and almost impossible manner. I can empathize with you about how aggravating that conservative "playing not to lose" playcalling can be, especially when it loses you the game. There's zero excuse to play that kind of strategy when you have the NFL's MVP as your QB.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## cj

^^^^
Even if the ball the pats where using was a little deflated it didn't have any effect on the colts offense inability to do shit. The pats fucked the colts up on Sunday.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i actually agree with gm. it doesn't matter if something like this impacts the result, it's a principle at play.

but, unlike gm, i'm not going to jump to any conclusions until the nfl concludes its investigation.






alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

thenightwatch said:


> ITT: alasdair admits that the patriots are stupid


they're not stupid. they did a stupid thing.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

> it means that an intelligent person who does stupid things is still stupid.



Edit:  stupid is buying your woman a gym membership and giving her a card of encouragment that reads, "honey in a few months you will be hot."

Cheating is when you break rules desighned to maintain fair play and preserve the game.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> alasdair



The Bills are the only team in NFL history to win 4 consecutive AFC Championships. That's 9 playoff wins in a row. It's extremely unlikely that any team will ever do that again. Meanwhile:


----------



## One Thousand Words

So four super bowl loses don't count as playoffs?


----------



## GenericMind

No. The Superbowl is not a playoff game.


----------



## One Thousand Words

So is winning 9 play off games in a row really that impressive?


----------



## GenericMind

Considering nobody in the NFL was able to do it before then and nobody has done it since, yeah?

4 consecutive conference championships is harder to accomplish than 1 Superbowl win, without a doubt.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I know which one I'd want on my resume though.

Do you think anyone will ever lose 5 Super Bowls in a row?


----------



## GenericMind

You'd think that, but if you actually played in the NFL you might not. Nobody outside of Western New York could know what those 4 years were really like around Buffalo for fans and players. It makes all this talk about how "passionate" Seahawks fans are nowadays laughable. Buffalo invented the real hardcore football fan in the early 90s. Buffalo fans were called the 12th man decades before Seattle fans were.

If you watch the documentary "Almost a Dynasty" every former Bills player from that team says they wouldn't trade those 4 years for 1 Superbowl win. I believe them.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> The Bills are the only team in NFL history to win 4 consecutive AFC Championships.


that was 20 years ago, gm.

when i talk about that the pats have achieved, you always brush it off - talking about the future, what's to come not what's happened. you can't have your cake and eat it 

alasdair


----------



## treezy z

the deflating football thing is bullshit. some simpering, pussified little bitch of a reporter in indy pulled that out of there ass and cited an "on-field official."

the standards of journalism allow one to commit libel without repurcusion as long as they cite a "source" because they're not supposed to reveal their sources.


----------



## GenericMind

When have I brushed off the Patriots' accomplishments? Me constantly saying they have probably the greatest QB and HC tandem of all time and currently have the longest and most dominant dynasty in the history of the NFL is brushing them off?


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'm talking about your constant "the patriots era is over, the sun is rising on the bills" talk.








alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> ^ i'm talking about your constant "the patriots era is over, the sun is rising on the bills" talk.
> 
> alasdair



That's because it is....


----------



## GenericMind

Well, will be within the next couple years. I can say that with confidence because Brady can't play forever and he's really the only thing keeping the dynasty alive.


----------



## alasdairm

and the bills won 4 afc games in a row. sfw?



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

swf = The Patriots clock is ticking and that means good things for my team.


----------



## treezy z

GenericMind said:


> swf = The Patriots clock is ticking and that means good things for my team.



i guarantee the bills will not have found a solution at quarterback by the time brady retires, and jimmy g will be better than whoever they have when he takes over. you will be hating the patriots for a lot longer.


----------



## GenericMind

lmao there is zero basis in anything you just said. Nobody here would ever take a "guarantee" of 3-4 years into the future even remotely seriously.

The fact of the matter is that no matter who the Patriots get to QB after Brady, there's basically zero chance that they'll be as good as they were when he was QB. There's literally nobody they can get that will make them that good again. If you think they're somehow going to luck into another 15 year franchise QB before everyone else in the division you're delusional. They don't have any better chance at that than anyone else. And sorry but Jimmy will NEVER be half the QB Brady is.


----------



## treezy z

GenericMind said:


> lmao there is zero basis in anything you just said. Nobody here would ever take a "guarantee" of 3-4 years into the future even remotely seriously.



no one took your non-guarantees seriously. so i made a bogus guarantee to you. 

but remove the "guarantee" part and i truly believe the bills will at best be the new cincinatti bengals (barely get into the playoffs and lose the first game.)


----------



## GenericMind

At this point I value what you truly believe about as much as I value what DWE truly believes when it comes to football.


----------



## treezy z

^i feel the same way about you (in regards to football). you're delusional if you think the bills are going anywhere.


----------



## GenericMind

Patriots fans...


----------



## treezy z

GenericMind said:


> Patriots fans...



They've been in the basement with high picks for close to 20 years. still not good, but good enough not to get high picks. got a dunce as a head coach now too.


----------



## GenericMind

Without Tom Brady the Bills have hands down a better roster than the Patriots right now. So to say you can guarantee the Patriots will still dominate the AFCE once he retires is crazy. The Patriots will he lucky to beat out EITHER the Bills or the dolphins let alone both of them.


----------



## cj

http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyId=12202450

11 of the 12 patriots footballs where deflated


----------



## alasdairm

mike reiss of espn said:
			
		

> The Patriots, assuming the initial inspection of footballs by referee Walt Anderson and his crew was done correctly and that weather wasn't a factor, should be held accountable.


tend to agree.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

crimsonjunk said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyid=12202450
> 
> 11 of the 12 patriots footballs where
> deflated



busted!


----------



## GenericMind

What I don't understand is why risk it? They were already a dam good team through Brady's stretch in the league and now this is the second time they've been caught cheating. Why risk tarnishing their legacy and going into the record books with an asterisk?

Who knows how many times in the past and in how many ways they've cheated before. As far as I know they're the only team in history to get caught blatantly cheating for an advantage and fined by the league. Now twice. I don't think it's unreasonable to assume they've probably done other things to undermine the integrity of the game before, just did not get caught.


----------



## GenericMind

> Some of the Baltimore Ravens believe kicking balls used in their playoff game at New England were slightly under-inflated, according to league sources.



http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/writer...ink-footballs-were-under-inflated-vs-patriots


----------



## LuGoJ

I'm not really a football fan so my knowledge of the game is quite limited but I find this deflated ball thing pretty interesting. On the news this morning they made it sound like "eh, not really a big deal, this won't affect them being in the super bowl". Perhaps I'm naive as to how much it would really effect the outcome of the game, but if 11 out of 12 balls were really deflated, shouldn't that be grounds to replay that fucking game?


----------



## neversickanymore

I used to think the Raiders were the shadiest team in the league. 

Winning when you cheat is not really winning.  Just does not feel the same and rightfully it should not.  

WHY such cheaters.  Sure they killed them and probably would have killed them regardless, but how many ways and in how many games have they cheated over the season.. over the years.  Trophies don't look as good with tarnish on them.

GO HAWKS!!


----------



## GenericMind

LuGoJ said:


> I'm not really a football fan so my knowledge of the game is quite limited but I find this deflated ball thing pretty interesting. On the news this morning they made it sound like "eh, not really a big deal, this won't affect them being in the super bowl". Perhaps I'm naive as to how much it would really effect the outcome of the game, but if 11 out of 12 balls were really deflated, shouldn't that be grounds to replay that fucking game?



Should be, but they won't do that. The Patriots will get away with cheating and a small fine yet again. 

And now you know why I hate the Patriots so much. I've been calling them cheaters for years and everyone just brushes it off as being a bitter Bills fan. I'm that, for sure, but when you play a team twice a year every year it's not hard to tell if they're cheating or not.


----------



## neversickanymore

well i guess it official..  









































Dancing while singing WE ARE THE CHEATERS... NO TIME FOR LOSERS.. BECAUSE WE ARE THE CHEATERS OF THE WORLD.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ArCi

Is there any proof of this?

or is this all just speculation and Colts/Ravens/NFL fans being butthurt because Tom Brady is the greatest football player to ever step on the field


----------



## GenericMind

Obviously the NFL has proof or they wouldn't say that 11 out of the 12 Pats game balls were deflated. This investigation was started by the NFL, not the "butthurt fans."


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ArCi

LuGoJ said:


> I'm not really a football fan so my knowledge of the game is quite limited but I find this deflated ball thing pretty interesting. On the news this morning they made it sound like "eh, not really a big deal, this won't affect them being in the super bowl". Perhaps I'm naive as to how much it would really effect the outcome of the game, but if 11 out of 12 balls were really deflated, shouldn't that be grounds to replay that fucking game?



Legarrete Blount 148 rush yds, 3 TD's

He wouldn't have done that if the balls were properly inflated!


----------



## GenericMind

You do realize that cheating is illegal regardless of whether or not it causes you to win, right?


----------



## GenericMind

lmao


----------



## ArCi

I just feel bad for Belichick because I think he might have just ruined his chances of being elected into the HOF

If the Patriots really want to make a HUGE statement to the entire league... Fire Bill Belichick

I think that would surprise everyone, and help the franchise's reputation a lot. As a Bills fan, how would you feel if they actually fired Belichick?


----------



## GenericMind

I don't feel bad for cheaters. Bill Bellichick can rot in hell. I don't feel bad for Tom Brady either. There's zero chance he knew about this. A Linebacker for the Colts, who barely ever touches a football, is the one that noticed it was under-inflated. Yet Tom Brady who touches the football more than anyone on the team other than the Center didn't? No way.

If anything I feel bad for the other players on the Pats who genuinely wouldn't have known or wouldn't have needed to know about this or Spygate in 2007. It's their reputations that are in danger if this thing snowballs. And all they were doing is playing for their team. Not their fault their coach is a shiesty motherfucker.


----------



## neversickanymore

Surprised ali hasn't chimed in and attempted to defend patcheatriots.


----------



## GenericMind

Not much for him to say. He may be a Pats fan but I know he doesn't condone cheating.


----------



## GenericMind

So how exactly did a linebacker who rarely touches a football notice that the ball was deflated yet the refs who touch the ball after every play did not?


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> Surprised ali hasn't chimed in and attempted to defend patcheatriots.


maybe you should go back and read my post #1621 then apologise?


GenericMind said:


> Not much for him to say. He may be a Pats fan but I know he doesn't condone cheating.


indeed. i'm disappointed.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

I can't understand why an organisation as large and as heavily funded such as the NFL, does not control the actual balls used in the game. Seems open to rorting to have a guy squeeze the balls an hour before the game then leave them open to be tampered. 

Either way if 11/12 balls were deflated it makes sense that the colts played with the same balls for the majority of the game too. I'd imagine the one ball that was inflated was the kicking ball. You can't argue that it wasn't a level playing field. 

Pats still suck as an organisation and they should be crushed into mediocrity for even trying to cheat.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> maybe you should go back and read my post #1621 then apologise?
> indeed. i'm disappointed.
> 
> alasdair



I'd be disappointed too. Risking what would surely be one of the greatest legacies(probably _the_ greatest) in NFL history by doing stupid stuff like that, in games they'd probably win anyway, is crazy.




One Thousand Words said:


> Either way if 11/12 balls were deflated it makes sense that the colts played with the same balls for the majority of the game too. I'd imagine the one ball that was inflated was the kicking ball. You can't argue that it wasn't a level playing field.



The balls in question would have only been used by the Patriots offense. Each team brings 12 balls for their offense to play with.


----------



## One Thousand Words

See that is just plain sloppy by the NFl. They were going to fine lynch for wearing gold shoes because they did meet regulation, yet allow the teams to supply their own balls?

No wonder the rest of the world thinks your game is a joke.


----------



## GenericMind

Sloppy or intentional? I've been saying the NFL is fishy for years, indirectly guiding the storylines that play out up to the Superbowl to increase viewership interest and elements of drama. How in the world did a Colts linebacker who barely ever touches the football notice after one interception that the ball was irregular, when the refs that touch the ball after every single down did not?


----------



## subotai

its hard to say any individual that plays a team sport is the "best ever"

patriots won 10 games with Matt Cassel as the QB iirc


----------



## GenericMind

I think you'd be hard-pressed to find many people in the professional sports world that wouldn't say either Tom Brady or Peyton Manning were the best Quarterbacks to ever play in the NFL.


----------



## GenericMind

Shit and you guys thought *I* hated Bill Bellichick. Some people started a petition to get him suspended from the Superbowl!


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> maybe you should go back and read my post #1621 then apologise?



Im sorry your team decided and got caught cheating again. 
Im sorry a stand up honest guy like yourself ended up and chooses to stay a Patriots fan. 

I tell you what, since you are such a straight shooter ali..  we have a seat for you in Packer nation.  


*NSFW*: 







Reserved for recovering Patriots fan


----------



## GenericMind

Now this is interesting. Some writer broke down the stats from 2010-2014 of warm weather pass performances vs. cold weather pass performance over that time among teams like the Ravens, Giants, Green Bay, and the Steelers and suggests that the Patriots have been doing this for at least the past 4 years.

http://thebiglead.com/2015/01/21/th...well-in-cold-weather-compared-to-other-teams/


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I'd be disappointed too. Risking what would surely be one of the greatest legacies(probably _the_ greatest) in NFL history by doing stupid stuff like that, in games they'd probably win anyway, is crazy.


i could not agree more.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

GenericMind said:


> Shit and you guys thought *I* hated Bill Bellichick. Some people started a petition to get him suspended from the Superbowl!



Signed


----------



## One Thousand Words

GenericMind said:


> I think you'd be hard-pressed to find many people in the professional sports world that wouldn't say either Tom Brady or Peyton Manning were the best Quarterbacks to ever play in the NFL.



We all know that is bullshit. Terry Bradshaw is obviously the GOAT


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, Terry has 4 rings. that's a lot of hardware...

IMO


----------



## One Thousand Words

Did they even call roughing the passer in the 70's?


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> ...and chooses to stay a Patriots fan.


what would you do if the packers were found to have deflated balls? and you're not allowed to answer "_they'd never do that_" (even if that might be true).

answer honestly? you'd stop being a green bay fan?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills could get caught injecting themselves with the stem cells of unborn fetuses they ripped out of living pregnant womens' wombs and I'd still be a Bills fan. 

If I was ali I'd just be disappointed for the reasons I mentioned, not because of some internal moral dilemma. If the Bills cheated their way to the Superbowl I'd still do cartwheels. But the Pats have been good for so long they shouldn't have to do shit like that. They're risking destroying everything they've worked for during the past 15 years for the smallest advantage they don't even really need. As a fan that would really piss me off.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> what would you do if the packers were found to have deflated balls? and you're not allowed to answer "_they'd never do that_" (even if that might be true).
> 
> answer honestly? you'd stop being a green bay fan?
> 
> alasdair



Thats a loaded question.   Its even a loaded question with further restrictions placed on the answer.  

please consider revising it to accurately reflect the Pats situation. 

Image search for packers cheating 






seven pictures of this and then one of Tommy B

Image search for pats cheating 






IDK wait me might find out.. 

Green Bay Packers Receivers Caught Using Battery Powered Gloves; Cobb, Nelson Face Lifetime Ban



> NEW YORK CITY, New York - Green Bay Packers Receivers Caught Using Battery Powered Gloves; Cobb, Nelson Face Lifetime Ban
> 
> National Football League commissioner Roger Goodell announced this morning that after an undercover investigation, significant evidence has been uncovered suggesting that Green Bay Packers wide receivers Randall Cobb and Jordy Nelson have used battery-powered, ‘performance enhancing’ gloves during games this season. “We have found proof of wrong-doing by at least two players, Nelson and Cobb. Both players are facing a lifetime ban from the NFL,” Goodell said.




*NSFW*: 



Then again this is a spoof.


----------



## neversickanymore

after chewing on this for awhile..

If the packers got caught messing with ball pressure and i was the GM I would voluntarily suspend the person/persons responsible and require them to give talks at local high schools on sportsmanship and cheating.  A one game suspension w/o pay would be good. 

If the packers got caught doing the whole spy vision thing I would want the responsible people to be fired. 

Would i still be a packers fan.. how could i not.. we all bleed what colors we have in us.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> The Bills could get caught injecting themselves with the stem cells of unborn fetuses they ripped out of living pregnant womens' wombs and I'd still be a Bills fan.
> 
> If I was ali I'd just be disappointed for the reasons I mentioned, not because of some internal moral dilemma. If the Bills cheated their way to the Superbowl I'd still do cartwheels. But the Pats have been good for so long they shouldn't have to do shit like that. They're risking destroying everything they've worked for during the past 15 years for the smallest advantage they don't even really need. As a fan that would really piss me off.


again, pretty much agree with everything you writ here.


neversickanymore said:


> Would i still be a packers fan.. how could i not..


so why am i criticized for remaining a patriots fan? why do you assume that i condone cheating?



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> so why am i criticized for remaining a patriots fan? why do you assume that i condone cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Well seems like your in a conundrum here.. got there because the team you love cheats.. 

But i also haven't heard a peep about trying to get rid of the bad apples...  like those wins.. what does that say?


----------



## treezy z

Patriots fan here. Colts game should be a forfeit. No superbowl.

Why cheat against an inferior team, at home


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> Well seems like your in a conundrum here.. got there because the team you love cheats..
> 
> But i also haven't heard a peep about trying to get rid of the bad apples...  like those wins.. what does that say?


i think you're just selectively reading my posts in here. i don't get it.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

treezy z said:


> Patriots fan here. Colts game should be a forfeit. No superbowl.
> 
> Why cheat against an inferior team, at home



Superbowl has wayyy too much money involved for that to happen. There are two routes I could see the NFL going here. Either a bullshit slap on the wrist with like a $100,000 fine and MAYBE the loss of a midround pick OR they could go hard and fine them + take away their first round pick.

What they should really do is suspend Bellichick, because I think there's something wrong with his head and he gets some kind of power trip getting away with stuff like this, like he feels smarter than everyone else and above the league. If they want to stop his behavior they need to come down hard in HIM. Because he obviously didn't learn his lesson from Spygate. And why should he? Did a $500k fine and lost draft pick hurt the Pats at all? No. They still kicked ass afterwards.

If they want to stop Bellichick's cheating they need to hit him where it hurts and suspend him. It's the best way to give him a harsh punishment without hurting the players of the Patriots who probably aren't involved with most of his shenanigans.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> i think you're just selectively reading my posts in here. i don't get it.
> 
> alasdair






alasdairm said:


> it's not a shocker that people want to find as way to taint ne's victory.



In reality NE found a way to taint their own victory. 




alasdairm said:


> *if* it turns out to be true, they should be sanctioned like any other team which breaks an nfl rule.
> 
> on the taping thing, they broke a rule and paid the price. you guys really need to move on.



What price did they pay?  Does it reflect what was gained and kept? 



alasdairm said:


> your teams are probably doing it, they just weren't stupid enough to get caught.



Objection.. total speculation and this idea is just a fantasy to make you feel better about cheating.   Trust me I watch our defense get smoked.. if they knew what was coming they suck as bad as a pop team. 



> Originally Posted by mike reiss of espn
> The Patriots, assuming the initial inspection of footballs by referee Walt Anderson and his crew was done correctly and that weather wasn't a factor, should be held accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdairm said:
> 
> 
> 
> tend to agree.
> 
> alasdair
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Shows what a honest stand up guy you are, which I already knew and posted in this discussion. 

These are the only posts i think i did not respond to. 

We make our own reality. Beating my own addiction and modding recovery I can instantly smell when a person is buying into their own shit.. im not saying your an addict, well for anything but the pats.. but where, in anything you have posted, did you indicate that you would like to see the cheaters identified and punished or let go.   

Fining a team or coach that goes to the superbowl is ridiculous.. its like when the government fines a company 50% of what they make by breaking the rules.. really its the gov just taking their cut.  PERIOD. 

Loss of a draft choice or two.. huhh I wonder of that hurts the prospects of a super bowl team in free agency.. kinda think not. 

??


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> In reality NE found a way to taint their own victory.


you're posting comments i made _before_ the deflation investigation was complete and answering them in the context of evidence obtained _afterwards_. there's a timeline you are totally ignoring to try to make me look bad. why would you do that?


neversickanymore said:


> What price did they pay?  Does it reflect what the gained and kept?


they broke an nfl rule and they should be punished accordingly (i.e the punishment laid down by the nfl for this offence).


neversickanymore said:


> Objection.. total speculation and this idea is just a fantasy to make you feel better about cheating.


it's not a fantasy. it's a matter of opinion with which you disagree. that's fine.

i fucking hate bill cowher but he agrees with me: Cowher downplays Patriots' Spygate, says 'everyone' tried to steal signals


neversickanymore said:


> ...did you indicate that you would like to see the cheaters identified and punished...


i indicated it clearly in post #1621.


neversickanymore said:


> So what do you think ali, after i presented my take


i think that the patriots broke a rule and should be punished accordingly by the nfl for doing so. that's what i've said all along and i can't understand how that's not crystal clear to any reasonable observer.

even gm sees it so i'm not sure why or how you can't.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> you're posting comments i made _before_ the deflation investigation was complete and answering them in the context of evidence obtained _afterwards_. there's a timeline you are totally ignoring to try to make me look bad. why would you do that?



I'm not trying to make you look bad.  I went through every relevant post on the subject you implied i did not read. 




alasdairm said:


> they broke an nfl rule and they should be punished accordingly (i.e the punishment laid down by the nfl for this offence).



They clearly gained and kept more than they lost.. this really isn't a punishment is it? (past results) 



alasdairm said:


> it's not a fantasy. it's a matter of opinion with which you disagree. that's fine.
> i fucking hate bill cowher but he agrees with me: Cowher downplays Patriots' Spygate, says 'everyone' tried to steal signals



Your opinion is based on speculation.. my fact is based on proof. 




alasdairm said:


> i indicated it clearly in post #1621.
> i think that the patriots broke a rule and should be punished accordingly by the nfl for doing so. that's what i've said all along and i can't understand how that's not crystal clear to any reasonable observer.
> 
> even gm sees it so i'm not sure why or how you can't.
> 
> alasdair



What do you feel is a just punishment for the pats at this point in the game?


----------



## alasdairm

the nfl has rules which govern punishment in a case like this. the pats should receive the punishment specified by the nfl for this.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Ever wonder why american games have so many bloody rules? 



> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal


http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/declaration_transcript.html

Yep.. its an underlying cultural moral strong enough to go to war. even if its just a manipulation at times.. i have not reached a conclusion yet on whether its good or bad.. guess like all things and is a bit of both. 

i was wondering around and found this, thought it might be yours. I figured the pats need a guy like you in their ranks.. you know the good and bad thing.


----------



## treezy z

I've been laying in bed depressed  about this whole matter so I spoke to a lawyer on the situation. He pointed out that 11 out of 12 balls looks bad but doesn't mean anything until a LOT more questions get answered.

I'm reserving judgment until the investigation is complete. If they  cheated it will be painful to watch the Superbowl.


----------



## neversickanymore

treezy z said:


> I've been laying in bed depressed  about this whole matter so I spoke to a lawyer on the situation. He pointed out that 11 out of 12 balls looks bad but doesn't mean anything until a LOT more questions get answered.



Thats what they all say.. up until you pay them


----------



## GenericMind

lmao did you really call a lawyer?


----------



## GenericMind

Regardless of what happens things are getting pretty interesting and we're getting a look some internal stuff we normally wouldn't see. Fox Sports is now reporting that the Colts were tipped off by the Baltimore Ravens about the Patriots deflating balls prior to the AFC Championship. This is the first I've ever heard of teams ever watching out for one another. They're suggesting it's due to teams disliking the Patriots for being a shiesty team. Makes sense since nobody would notice these little sneaky things the Patriots do better than the players and coaches that play against them.

They're also reporting that the Colts noticed something wrong with the 2 balls they intercepted from the Pats in their game versus them earlier in the season and complained to the league. I'd imagine Goodell made a call to Robert Kraft and told him to straighten it out, which is probably why there are reports that the NFL is really pissed about this. They probably unofficially told them to cut the shit but Bellichick did it again anyway and got caught, in a conference championship game no less.

It's kind of like a soap opera lol.


----------



## treezy z

Genericmind my uncle runs a law firm and ya, I called him.


----------



## pharmakos

i'll tell ya one thing about my favorite team -- i guarantee the Lions aren't cheaters.


----------



## LuGoJ

treezy z said:


> Genericmind my uncle runs a law firm and ya, I called him.


----------



## GenericMind

bahahaha


----------



## GenericMind

It's funny because there have been plenty of people that have been saying for years that the Patriots are cheaters. Not only because of Spygate, but because of their actual play. Anyone that watches a ton of football can tell you that the Patriots win so many games because they do almost everything better than every other team in the league. So much so that it defies logic. It simply didn't make sense for a team(even with Tom Brady) to be that consistently good for so many years in every little category that every other team struggles with. Every single team's passing game struggles in bad weather, except the Patriots. Every other team struggles with turnovers at some point, except the Patriots. Injuries to key players devastate every other team in the league, but not the Patriots. They lose half their starters and don't miss a beat. Lots of little things.

Yes, some of that can be attributed to Tom Brady being so good and Bill Bellichick being so smart. But not all of it. People that have been claiming the Patriots must be cheating, even before this deflation crap came out, said so because it's impossible to do what the Patriots do. It transcends having an amazing QB or coach. 

Who knows how long they were filming opposing coaches' signals during games before they got caught in 2007? people also forget that they got busted for using weird radio signals during that same investigation. The league could never pin the exact reason, but it was most likely to listen to calls opposing teams were making. The official report says the Patriots "were found using several strange radio frequencies that the team could not properly give an excuse for." Who knows how many years they were using slightly under-inflated balls to make it easier for their offense to throw and catch, and making it easier for their ball carriers to not fumble? People saying this deflategate scandal isn't a big deal need to realize just how big an advantage something like that would give you over a period of time. Consider this:

The Patriots are the only team in the league that average MORE yards per pass in bad weather games than they do in fair weather games. Here's a breakdown of some of the top passing teams over 2010-2014:






And what about fumbles? Surely a huge game-changing event in any game. A deflated ball is much easier for a runner or WR to grip onto and not be stripped of. How have the Patriots' fumble stats stacked up over the past few years compared to the rest of the league?

2014: 2nd least fumbles lost
2013: t5th least fumbles lost
2012: t4th least fumbles lost
2011: t1st least fumbles lost
2010: 1st least fumbles lost
2009: t4th least fumbles lost

Am I to believe that every player on the Patriots roster over the past 5 years, even though they've gone through so many different RBs and WRs during that time, just happen to have some of the best hands in the league? No. The chances of that are slim to none. Ex Patriots players have also accused Bellichick of having players listed on the injury list practice during the week(which is illegal). if true it's no wonder his players never seem to come in "cold" after missing games due to injury. They come back and pick up right where they left off.

All of these things might seem minor, but when you add them all together, combined with god knows what other rules he's bending or breaking, it adds up to a distinct advantage that explains the Patriots' unexplainable consistent success over the past 15 years.

And now you know why I hate the Patriots.


----------



## One Thousand Words

All these actions of "cheating" simply highlights what a bunch of weak will pussies the rest of the compitition is. Intercepting radio signals and hand signs from the coach? Why not make the calls at the huddle? The QB usually has a fucking scroll on their wrist, why not fucking use it. The game has become so complex and complicated that a bunch of nit picking just makes you look precious. The balls used by the patriots are too soft? Here's an idea, why don't the referees bring along a single ball and both teams use that? If the ball goes into the crowd, throw it back and get on with the game. Training while on the injured list? You know what we called that when I was playing? Not being a fucking pussy.

Do you want to know what cheating looks like? It's hiring a mariachi band to play all night outside the visiting team hotel, so no one can get any sleep. It's hiring hookers to blackmail star players on tour. It's disconnecting the hot water from the away teams shower and hosing down the floor so it is the most miserable, mold covered changing shed on the planet. It's grabbing a players testicles or gouging their eyes while on the bottom of the ruck. It's giving a player a facial into the mud as you lift yourself to your feet after a tackle. NFL has become so polished and so refined that the players have forgotten what it takes to win. It's not whinging when someone pulls a swiftly on them, it's gritting your teeth and making sure you never drop a ball or miss a tackle. If you can't win the game at least win the brawl in the car park after the game.


----------



## GenericMind

It's become a game where the highest paid players are making tens of millions of dollars a year. Of course they're going to be primadonnas.

And everyone has been gritting their teeth and playing through the Patriots cheating for 15 YEARS. And yet, they keep winning because of it. How long are players, coaches, and teams supposed to put up with that shit before they complain to the league? It's not like they could ever make the Patriots players pay for it on the field, because the refs call anything and everything to protect them and Tom Brady from getting hurt. You'll get a 15 yard roughing the passer penalty for even looking at him the wrong way.

The whole point is that nobody else would be able to get away with any of this shit except the team owned by Robert Kraft, who is a close personal friend of the NFL commissioner. If there's no way for other teams to do the things the Patriots are doing, there's no way to hurt them on the field for cheating, and there's no way to win against them while they're cheating, what exactly are other teams supposed to do?


----------



## One Thousand Words

They haven't won a Super Bowl in 10 years. Surely they other teams who did were also cheating?

Or is it more that the bills jets and dolphins suck?


----------



## GenericMind

Hyperbole doesn't really suit you. The statement:



> They haven't won a Super Bowl in 10 years. Surely they other teams who did were also cheating?



Sounds ridiculously stupid.


----------



## treezy z

Genericmind you're just hatin cuz the bills are ewoks and we're the fuckin evil empire raining lazers on you peasants. The bills will always suck.


----------



## GenericMind

Considering your team has just been caught cheating again and their entire success over the past 15 years will now forever be in question, I don't think you're really in a position to talk shit.


----------



## GenericMind

But go ahead and keep believing that they're just really THAT good. I mean it's totally normal for a team to be almost unbeatable at home in the playoffs yet lose every single road playoff game they've played over the past 7 years, which just so happens to be the year they had to stop cheating with cameras and radios because Spygate.

It's totally normal to win 43 consecutive home games against conference opponents. Who the hell knows what other kind of shit they're doing while at home. There's zero doubt it's much, much easier to cheat in your own stadium than away.


----------



## One Thousand Words

It's starting to sound like you have a little bit of a man crush on the Patriots


----------



## GenericMind

It's starting to sound like you should stick to Rugby.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm sure the guys on Tattoo Nightmares could do a sweet cover up for you.


----------



## GenericMind

I like my tat just the way it is. Consider me ahead of the trend now that the Patriots will be forced to play fair and the Bills take control of the AFC East.


----------



## neversickanymore

> Sign this petition
> with 1,960 supporters



Update on the ban Belichick petition.


----------



## GenericMind

There's an even bigger one, currently at 27,000 signatures, to have the Patriots stripped of their AFC Conference title:

https://www.change.org/p/nfl-immediately-disqualify-patriots-and-replay-afc-championship-between-the-colts-and-ravens


----------



## GenericMind

Some sports writer just charted every game by every team since the beginning of the 2010 season for "plays per fumble" which is the best way to measure a team's ball security. It perfectly illustrates my point about the Patriots. All of the teams are a pretty uniform range. That last spike? It's the Patriots. But nah deflating balls by a couple PPI can't make that much of a difference right?


----------



## GenericMind

BenJarvis Green-Ellis fumble stats:

2008 NE:  0
2009 NE:  0
2010 NE:  0
2011 NE:  0
2012 CIN: 3
2013 CIN: 2


Weird.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Who were the fumbles against?


----------



## GenericMind

No idea.


----------



## GenericMind

And instead of owning up to it, both Tom Brady and Bill Bellichick gave press conferences today claiming they had absolutely nothing to do with it. Because of course there's been some rogue ball boy running around deflating balls for the past 7 years...


----------



## treezy z

Petitions are for simpering little bitches. Whenever I'm asked to sign one I say "fuck your petition BITCH!" unless it's inside a shopping mall or something. the petition holders are usual weak hipster types so they don't step to me. if i did they would lose ALL their signatures because i would rip up the paper supporting their bullshit little cause.

fuck a petition.


----------



## GenericMind

lmao Tom Brady is getting absolutely eviscerated on ESPN right now. They're not even trying to say it tactfully, they just straight out said it's obvious he was lying through that whole press conference he just gave. The media is going to tear him to shreds over the next few days.


----------



## GenericMind

Wouldn't be surprised if this whole investigation ends in an unsportman-like conduct penalty on Bills DE Jerry Hughes.


----------



## GenericMind

"After a thorough investigation the league has determined that the correct PSI for a football is 10.5 PSI, not 12.5 PSI. The league will be retroactively fining every team but the Patriots for using over-inflated balls."


----------



## neversickanymore

GenericMind said:


> And what about fumbles? Surely a huge game-changing event in any game. A deflated ball is much easier for a runner or WR to grip onto and not be stripped of. How have the Patriots' fumble stats stacked up over the past few years compared to the rest of the league?
> 
> 2014: 2nd least fumbles lost
> 2013: t5th least fumbles lost
> 2012: t4th least fumbles lost
> 2011: t1st least fumbles lost
> 2010: 1st least fumbles lost
> 2009: t4th least fumbles lost



what does their fumbles lost look like at home and away?    How does their opponents fumbles lost during the games they were playing them?


----------



## alasdairm

^ nobody in the pats organization is going to get a fair hearing (from gm) whether they were actually involved or not. he's already decided everybody is guilty so there's no point trying to discuss this objectively...





GenericMind said:


> ...yet lose *every single* road playoff game they've played over the past 7 years


you mean *the single* road playoff game they played in the last 7 years: 2013 afc game in denver.

i know you're loving this but you don't have to spin it, gm...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I don't see why the Superbowls wouldn't count if we're asserting that it'd be easier to cheat in their own stadium. For postseason, they're 0-3 in games not played in Foxoboro since 2007 and 1-5 since 2005. They're 8-3 at home in the postseason. Of course that doesn't prove anything, but it's still an interesting stat for a team that has less trouble winning away games than any team in the league.

ESPN was speculating today that one explanation for them being basically unbeatable all 2007 only to lose in the Superbowl could be due to the fact that the Superbowl is the only game where the league provides all of the balls for each team. Not saying I believe that, just that I'm loving every minute of it. 

What do you think about that plays per fumble graph Ali? Think it points to anything or just a coincidence?


----------



## GenericMind

And just to be clear for everyone else, in no way am I using their possible cheating as an excuse for the Bills' lack of success over the past 15 years, because the Bills themselves are mostly to blame for that. GOOD teams can overcome cheaters.

I just want people to look at the Patriots' success in the league overall and realize that some of it may very well be due to various forms of cheating and bending the rules. The Bills of 2000-2013 will go down in history as a sucky team, because they WERE. I just don't want the Patriots of that same time period to go down as "the greatest ever" without the notation that they were caught cheating several times.


----------



## GenericMind

Here's a more indepth breakdown of the impossibility of the Patriots' ball security:

http://www.sharpfootballanalysis.com/blog/?p=2932


----------



## alasdairm

nothing i say is going to change your mind, gm, because you'll draw the conclusions that are consistent with your hatred of the pats. you've made up your mind and i've nothing to add to what i've said.

have your fun. i know this makes up for your team sucking for so long.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

You misunderstand. Yes I'm going to hate on the Pats and consider them guilty.

But I wasn't asking for your opinion to rub it in your face. I asked because I'm genuinely interested in your take on everything that's going on. On the stats of cold weather passing, of 
fumble numbers, of everything.

Yours is literally the most interesting perspective I could ever hope to get on this situation. I've known you for so long I:

-Know you're the kind of person that doesn't bullshit.

-Respect your opinion

-Know you wouldn't say something you really don't believe just because you're loyal to a particular team

-Know a lot about football

-Don't identify yourself in life as a Patriots fan above anything else(at least not on BL)

I can't say any of the above about anyone else I can talk to about this. Where could I? The Bills' message boards? The Patriots' message boards? Facebook filled with all my WNY friends?

No. I want to hear as much as I can on this topic from you, because it's too easy for me to get carried away when nobody is representing the other side. This shit is so polarized on social media and biased in WNY that if I don't get a rational counter argument soon I'm going to be convinced Bellichick shot Kennedy.


----------



## GenericMind

GenericMind said:


> Here's a more indepth breakdown of the impossibility of the Patriots' ball security:
> 
> http://www.sharpfootballanalysis.com/blog/?p=2932



Odd. This website went down 10 minutes after a really good breakdown was posted. I'll chalk it up to high traffic. Some Bills fans are already saying it up"was haxored by the NFL" lol


----------



## GenericMind

Truth be told I think the Patriots are getting jobbed. I think this whole issue is so minor that teams just consider it part of the game. I know that Pats/Sea Superbowl is an unpopular one and SB ticket sales were tracking at 12% below average before this and now they're tracking at over 10% above.

While I do think the Patriots skirt the rules all the time, this all strikes me as something the league knew about, something that was never considered a big deal, and something the league decided to blow out of proportion out of nowhere to increase drama and viewership for the bowl.

Kudos to them, it worked. This is probably the largest media coverage of football during the 2 off weeks before the bowl in NFL history.


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> "After a thorough investigation the league has determined that the correct PSI for a football is 10.5 PSI, not 12.5 PSI. The league will be retroactively fining every team but the Patriots for using over-inflated balls."



lol'd

but wouldn't surprise me a whole lot if this really happened


----------



## cj

Every qb in the league worth a shit doctors the football to his specifications. There was an entire espn article preseason about Eli manning and his equipment manager getting balls ready for the season. Non issue.


----------



## ykm420

Anyone interested in gambling on who wins? I usually bet a bill+ but I'll put 40 on it, paypal. No welching, if you're interested, PM me.


----------



## GenericMind

ESPN pole today:


----------



## pharmakos

you're a poll


----------



## GenericMind

Indeed I am sir. Indeed I am.


----------



## cj

ykm420 said:


> Anyone interested in gambling on who wins? I usually bet a bill+ but I'll put 40 on it, paypal. No welching, if you're interested, PM me.


Strait up or with the line?


----------



## alasdairm

i'm so over it right now, gm. i don't really want to discuss...

bottom line: they broke a rule and they should be punished.

what i don't understand is, why they would risk their legacy like this? it's maddening and frustrating and disappointing.

i know you want to get into the numbers, gm but there's no point because the patriots have fucked it up. those fumble numbers? there's another conclusion - the patriots are just awesome at protecting the ball. but that's not even a possibility in the discussion anymore because the patriots cheated so anything they're good at now has an asterisk next to it.

what a fucking waste of talent.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Understandable. Regardless of what happens I'd bet we'll hear from the league this weekend or early next week. If I had to guess I'd say the league will either state they don't have enough evidence and will do nothing, or they'll slap the Pats with something like a $500k fine and take away a draft pick or two. Or something in between. There's no way they come down on them harder than that.


----------



## alasdairm

i read something today that i didn't know. i thought the balls had been used for the whole game but i have learned that the under-inflated balls were only used in the first half. at half time, a new batch of correctly inflated balls were introduced.

score in the first half: 7-17
score in the second half: 0-28

turns out the pats play better with correctly inflated balls 

if it wasn't for spy-gate, we wouldn't even be talking about this. the pats only have themselves to blame.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> if it wasn't for spy-gate, we wouldn't even be talking about this.






alasdairm said:


> if you ignore the fact that rich people have loads of money, they're basically poor people...
> 
> alasdair



Couldn't resist


It gets bad when you get a bad reputation. 


Cowboys fan sues NFL for $88 billion over reversed call



> A man incarcerated in a Colorado correctional facility filed a lawsuit against NFL officials seeking over $88 billion in damages because of an overturned call.



Thats one way to get out of your cell in  prison for a few hours


----------



## GenericMind

When it rains it pours. 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...s-to-restrict-new-englands-substitution-game/


----------



## neversickanymore

^ sounds more to me like strategy GM?


----------



## GenericMind

All of the Patriots' actions, strategies, and gameplay are going to be retroactively scrutinized now. During this whole fiasco everyone is going to be looking back at all those grey area things that some teams skirt the rules with, except the Patriots will be called out on all of it. They really can't blame anyone but themselves. Between this and Spygate in 2007 they've basically lost their right to benefit of the doubt and have painted a target on their own backs.


----------



## GenericMind

If I was a Patriots fan I'd be furious with Bill Bellichick. As much as I hate Brady I can't pin any of this stuff on him. Sure he knew the balls were being deflated(the idea of a QB not having total control over everything about the footballs they bring for games is laughable) but Bellichick is the mind behind all of it. All coaches look for little loopholes and other things that can give them an advantage, but the league lets a lot of that small stuff slide because it's sportsmanship. Bellichick always seems to take it too far though. I'm not sure if it's because of intense pressure he feels to win or if it's some crazy ego thing. I have zero doubt he was told to stop  deflating balls back when Indy made a complaint to the league when the two teams played back in November. The commissioner and the owner of the Patriots Robert Kraft are REALLY close friends. Roger Goddell was posting pictures on Twitter from Robert Kraft's party during the AFC championship game. He absolutely would have told Kraft to tell Bellichick to cut the shit. The fact that Bellichick didn't listen and got caught doing it at the AFC championship game is probably why both Goddell and Kraft are furious with Bellichick(speculation). And the worst part is that he's a great coach with a great team. They could have done fine without cheating. But now their entire legacy is in jeopardy. Hell even Tom Brady should be pissed at Bellichick. Between getting caught for this and Spygate he's forever changed the narrative on what would have went down as probably the best football team in NFL history. I'm sure it's maddening for everyone involved.


----------



## GenericMind

Wall Street journal now picking up the fumble stats story. Goes into pretty good detail.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/patriots-always-keep-a-tight-grip-on-the-ball-1422054846


----------



## neversickanymore

I'm already going into withdrawal..


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> When it rains it pours.
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...s-to-restrict-new-englands-substitution-game/


people getting butthurt even when the patriots are playing by the rules.

i'm with tom brady on this one: "_Maybe those guys gotta study the rulebook and figure it out._"



i posted this before. on the patriots scheme against baltimore:





			
				espn's kevin seifert said:
			
		

> The Patriots' scheme was legal, even if it pushed the envelope on the NFL's attempt to legislate substitution deception out of the game. Vinovich followed protocol, which gives him discretion on how much time to allow a defense to react to substitutions. Ravens coach John Harbaugh erred by not calling a timeout to give his defensive players their assignments. Finally, it's likely that the NFL's competition committee will at least review the Patriots' formation this offseason to ensure it complied with the NFL's sportsmanship code.
> 
> The Patriots' reputation as NFL rule-pushers, punctuated by their 2007 discipline for videotaping opponents illegally, surely has played a role in Sunday's swelling emotions. In the end, however, there isn't much to dispute here. *Their scheme was legal and sound*. Vinovich handled it as well as could have been expected. *A creative innovation caught the Ravens by surprise, and they didn't adjust in time. So it goes*.


on harbaugh's response to same scheme:





			
				bleacher report said:
			
		

> Harbaugh got caught with his pants down, and rather than call timeout, he instead decided to throw a temper tantrum that cost his team 15 yards.



alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

"ESPN's Adam Schefter reports Josh Gordon has flunked yet another drug test and will be subject to a one-year suspension."

lmao what did i say last year?

dude's career is over he just isn't committed to the game.


----------



## neversickanymore

^maybe he is an alcoholic? 



> Gordon tested positive for alcohol


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...one-year-suspension-failing-another-drug-test


----------



## cj

neversickanymore said:


> ^maybe he is an alcoholic?
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...one-year-suspension-failing-another-drug-test


I don't understand how he is banned from drinking? That seems a little excessive to me.


----------



## GenericMind

When you're busted for drugs in the NFL you enter a drug counseling program where alcohol is prohibited, just like most real life court ordered drug programs. He essentially threw his career away to get drunk. He had shown promise to become one of the league's premiere WRs too. Such a waste of talent.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> When you're busted for drugs in the NFL you enter a drug counseling program where alcohol is prohibited, just like most real life court ordered drug programs. He essentially threw his career away to get drunk. He had shown promise to become one of the league's premiere WRs too. Such a waste of talent.



That sucks for him. Its pretty apperant at this point he has an addiction. I am not going to throw him under the bus. I have thrown away alot of good things in my life to get fucked up.


----------



## GenericMind

I mean I can relate to what he's going through for sure. But I'd like to think that I could keep my shit together for a contract worth millions of dollars, which he basically just lost. Who knows though maybe I'd do the same thing.


----------



## subotai

how do you fail for alcohol the shit is out of your system in under a day. what a sped

I didnt even watch the pro bowl, or the NHL all star game

only the MLB All star game is worth watching. and the nba dunk contest.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm guessing they randomly test you and they happened to pick a day after he was drinking the night before. Talk about shitty luck.

I've never watched a Pro Bowl in my life, and that's even with 3 Bills Dlinemen in it this year.


----------



## pharmakos

i wish i could have watched the pro bowl last night.  would have been cool to just watch some skillful football without worrying about the drama/politics.


----------



## alasdairm

deflategate gets more interesting...

Did NFL run sting operation on Patriots to trigger deflate-gate?

Report: NFL investigation has “zeroed in” on Patriots locker room attendant

why haven't the nfl talked to tom brady?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I swear to god if they try to make it sound like some ball boy took it upon himself to deflate balls without anyone higher up in the organization telling him to I might just light my computer on fire.


----------



## alasdairm

i know there are people - and you're likely one of them - who won't believe it, even if it's proven that's what actually happened.

why haven't the nfl interviewed tom brady?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Lets jump this track.. anybody wana talk about who is going to win the SB. 

The line from FL started out as a pick em.. now NE is -1 so it looks like betting is going a little in the favor of the seattle.   With a 48 over under. 



> 2/1 6:30 ET	New England	-1	Seattle	48


http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_lines.shtml

You guys think this is accurate at all?


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i know there are people - and you're likely one of them - who won't believe it, even if it's proven that's what actually happened.
> 
> why haven't the nfl interviewed tom brady?
> 
> alasdair



The idea that some low-level equipment employee would ever take it upon himself to deflate the balls without anyone telling him to is ludicrous. That's like some sound check guy changing the entire sound system for a Metallica concert without anyone's permission. It's ridiculous and if the NFL tried to peddle that as the explanation the entire country would laugh in their face.

It's no longer a question of whether the Patriots cheated. It's a question of to what extent. Nothing the league or the Patriots could ever say or do will change that. America's mind is already made up. And I love it because I've accused them of being cheaters for years. I'm finally going to be vindicated.


----------



## alasdairm

i.e. you wouldn't let facts get in the way of your hate.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

i.e. literally nobody in the country would ever believe that bullshit except a Patriots fan. National sports media has been saying since we heard the news that it'll be bullshit if they try to use that excuse. There's literally nothing the league or the Patriots can say to get the Pats out of this mess. Nothing. Nobody in America will believe any of it.

In short, the Patriots are fucked. Believe it or ignore it. Doesn't matter. The verdict has already been rendered


----------



## neversickanymore

anybody on the SB or do we continue to weather this Bills/NE infinite spat.    Anybody still care about the upcoming game?


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> how do you fail for alcohol the shit is out of your system in under a day. what a sped
> 
> I didnt even watch the pro bowl, or the NHL all star game
> 
> only the MLB All star game is worth watching. and the nba dunk contest.


They have a test for alcohol that can detect use 3-7 days later. It's called ETG test. They used it when I was on drug court.

The pro bowl was actually pretty entertaining. That DB for the dolphins Grimes really announced himself as one of the top corners in the league. And the winning drive by Matt Ryan was really cool especially when he basically told Romo to STFU in the huddle during the timeout. 

And I gotta agree with GM there is no way that equipment manager takes it upon himself to deflate the balls without someone higher up instructing him too. Either Brady or the QB coach. But I still don't think it effected the outcome of the game.


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> anybody on the SB or do we continue to weather this Bills/NE infinite spat.    Anybody still care about the upcoming game?



It's not Bills/NE it's everyone/NE. But you're right, no sense talking about it over and over again until we hear something official from the league. Even I'm getting tired of talking about it.

What's everyone doing for the bowl? I'm going over my father's house to hang out with my girl, him & his fiance, and my sisters. I hate NE and I dislike SEA so I don't feel like going to any big parties to watch them play this year.


----------



## GenericMind

lmao I think people REALLY want the Patriots to lose this one.

"Via Jeff Darlington of the NFL Network, the fire alarm at the Patriots hotel went off in the middle of the night, forcing everyone up for about 10 minutes."

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/01/27/fire-alarm-at-patriots-hotel-goes-off-in-middle-of-the-night/?ocid=Yahoo&partner=ya5nbcs


----------



## neversickanymore

lol...    I really think the top notch ground and air defense of seattle is going to mix with the average pass defense of the patriots to form a bitter cocktail for the Patriots.


----------



## ArCi

Idk why but I'm predicting the Patriots will win by at least 17 points

I think we're going to see Brady play one of the best games of his career. For the first time in over a decade peope are actually questioning his greatness. One thing I know for sure is you should never doubt Tom Brady and give him extra motivation

It will come back to bite you in the ass


----------



## GenericMind

I think the Seahawks will embarrass the Patriots like they did Denver last season.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> ...until we hear something official from the league.


which you'll just ignore if it's not consistent with the conclusion to which you have already jumped 


GenericMind said:


> lmao I think people REALLY want the Patriots to lose this one.


of course they do. a lot of people always want the best team to lose 


neversickanymore said:


> ...the average pass defense of the patriots...


if you look at a single metric (pass yards), the seahawks dominate for sure - #1 in the league. but the patriots are no slouches on defence - they have more ints and sacks than seattle this year and, overall (points per game) they're in 8th place which is not too shabby (seattle is #1)

overall defense is less meaningful when your offense can score. let's look at the differential (avg. points scored minus avg. points allowed):

patriots: 29.3 (4th) - 19.6 (8th) = 9.7
seahawks: 24.6 (10th) - 15.9 (1st) = 8.7

which is more even.

the patriots have shown this season that they are a rounded team. when they're having trouble in the air, they can win it on the ground. special teams can be a factor in these games too and the patriots stack up well there too.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> which you'll just ignore if it's not consistent with the conclusion to which you have already jumped



Me and the rest of country it seems.


----------



## neversickanymore

@ ali the other thing too, is the Seahawks regular season schedule turned out to be pretty easy IMO.   So those numbers might not even be a good predictor. 

Your losses, first game to miami, then @ kc, and then the @Pack.

The pack came out and hit you with both really good offensive and defensive game, but the pack is a pretty good pass defense team.

Two other really good pass defense teams were miami and KC.  

Another commonality these three teams had was they all had a good running game.   

The seahawks are pretty much the best in both these two categories.   This should certainly worry you I would think.


----------



## alasdairm

A New Englander's guide to labeling every other NFL team a cheat

couple of excerpts for you:





> *BUFFALO BILLS*: The Bills have been all about those banned substances for the past five decades, beginning with Haslett's admission to steroid use during his Buffalo career from 1979-85. When the NFL cracked down on steroids in the late 1980s, the Bills had more players suspended than any other team. Soon afterwards, Don Smith allegedly tested positive for steroid use before Super Bowl XXV, and then proceeded to score a touchdown in the first of four straight title losses. Before making a Pro Bowl, running back Travis Henry violated the league's substance policy, citing ephedra, as was the custom at the time. And more recently tight end Shawn Nelson earned his own four-game suspension. Whatever's in the sauce on those wings up there in Buffalo, maybe the Bills should be using more of it, because they haven't made the playoffs since New Englanders threw them a bone with Doug Flutie in 1999.





> *GREEN BAY PACKERS*: The Packers cheated so bad they had to buy their way back into the league, per Albert J. Figone's 2012 book, "Cheating the Spread": "The American Professional Football Association, organized in 1919, soon became embroiled in recruiting collegiate players. The Green Bay Packers had their franchise revoked in 1921 because they recruited three Notre Dame Players — Hunk Anderson, Ojay Larson, and Hee Garvey — for their final game of the season at Milwaukee. The story was broken by the Chicago Tribune, home of the Packers' archrival Staleys (later the Bears), coached by George Halas. The Green Bay franchise was reinstated in 1922 after Curly Lambeau paid a fee." Nowadays, Aaron Rodgers' over-inflation of balls keeps the proud cheating tradition established by Hunk, Ojay and Hee alive.




alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

> Green Bay Packers had their franchise revoked in 1921 because they recruited three Notre Dame Players



You really can't be serious..

Wow, really i was fully on board with focusing on game to come.. spread them archaeologist.  

Your quarter back is a little bitch and your coach is a world class nerd.  And the both are world champion cheaters. 

Enjoy your loss ali.. your team is the laughing shame of the NFL.



EDIT: see today that a NE employee was videotaped going in the shitter with all the balls..  if you didn't win fairly you didn't really win..  wonder if spygate got the filth. 

All hail the NE Cheatasty..  hard to respect filth.


----------



## alasdairm

^ don't shoot the messenger but touched a nerve, eh?

cheaters abound... rocks, glass houses and all that.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

You can find the dream of your tarnished trophies in the NE shitter in the stall labeled shame.. 

but seattle is going to smoke you.


----------



## alasdairm

oh, it's different? ok.





neversickanymore said:


> but seattle is going to smoke you.


like they smoked the packers? maybe. but seattle didn't really win that game, did they? the packers handed it to them on a plate.

we'll see. at least my team is in the game. not watching at home 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Rex Ryan wasn't coaching the Bills 30 years ago. Bill Bellichick, the current coach of the Patriots, has now been caught cheating twice. 

I swear Patriots fans will use any excuse in the book to rationalize the shady shit their team does.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> ok.like they smoked the packers?
> alasdair



Smoked.. lol ali.. smoked has no representation in that game..  however beat easily is clearly represented when we licked  your criminal team.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'd happily give up a regular season loss for a trip to the superbowl. you would too.



GenericMind said:


> Bill Bellichick, the current coach of the Patriots, has now been caught cheating twice.


that has yet to be demonstrated.

alasdair


----------



## cj

I think the patriots are going to win going away. 35-21


----------



## alasdairm

your bitterness just makes this sweeter.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Ha im not the one who has reason to be bitter..


----------



## alasdairm

you may not have a reason but you seem pretty bitter.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

im not ashamed ali.  Yeah im heartbroken we did not go all the way.. but Seattle beat us fair and square.. so what can i say..


----------



## alasdairm

i never said you were ashamed.

you're going to have an absolute field day if the pats go down on sunday - and, if they win, you'll just say they cheated - so i'm just getting my jabs in while i can 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

two week avatar Sir? 

Not sure what they should be?


----------



## Erikmen

alasdairm said:


> A New Englander's guide to labeling every other NFL team a cheat
> 
> couple of excerpts for you:
> 
> 
> alasdair



Very interesting info. Didn´t know about it.


----------



## neversickanymore

really is that the best you have ali.. some claim posted on some NE blog or what not of something that supposedly happened 38 years before NE was even founded.

GO HAWKS...

PS Looks like we learned our lesson 93 years ago.. and you guy are still cheating.

NICE look in finishing the tarnasty


----------



## pill_billy

GenericMind said:


> I think the Seahawks will embarrass the Patriots like they did Denver last season.



LETS GOOOOO....

BRUCEEEEE IRVIN

hes been killin since day one at wvu...


----------



## GenericMind

> @AdamSchefter: Marshawn Lynch could be subject to significant fine for wearing unauthorized "BeastMode" hat to Media Day, per @darrenrovell and I.



Now they're just cracking down on him on anything and everything because he's pissing the league off. I honestly expect Lynch's NFL career to end early, most likely by him being stubborn, saying fuck you to the league, and retiring early.


----------



## alasdairm

i guess it's only a problem when the patriots break an nfl rule?



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

^ what about a one week avi bet ali?


----------



## alasdairm

we can't bet on your team - your team is out.



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Ill take the hawks..  so we can bet on that... seem pretty hesitant to back your boys ali??


----------



## alasdairm

not at all. one week avatar bet on result of sb:






  vs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Sounds good, bets on..  but if you lose then you will have to wear the hawks logo for two weeks as you already stated you would wear the winner of the super bowls avi for a week... otherwise you're getting a free play from scrimmage.


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> ...then you will have to wear the hawks logo for two weeks as you already stated you would wear the winner of the super bowls avi for a week...


that make no sense. the bet is a week. if pats lose, i'll wear it for a week. as agreed.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> that make no sense. the bet is a week. if pats lose, i'll wear it for a week. as agreed.
> 
> alasdair



ali i can not spend my time looking through threads to find posts you have forgotten or have chose to ignore??   

The conversation was about fans backing up what they spew forth..  You said in back of your predictions you would voluntarily wear the winner of the super bowls avi for one week.   So you being an honorable person that will do this, why in Gods green earth would i risk wearing the avi of  one of the most hated team in league history when you risk nothing? 

TSssss, try and  play that shit off on DWE while he is drunk.


----------



## alasdairm

i don't remember that but if you post a link, then fair enough.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

ali..  im not going to fetch your forgotten claims,  claims about backing what you say.  Guess backing what you say does not include remembering what you say? 

Im not the one who made the claim, i'm not the one who forgot it.. so why would I go looking for it?


----------



## alasdairm

you could be making it up.

you said a while ago that if the pats got to the superbowl, you'd send me $1000. well, the pats are in the big game so i'll expect a check?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Good lord ALI..  your either really lazy or clearly need to cut back on the drugggzzz and pick back up the snow board. 



alasdairm said:


> i predict the patriots will win the superbowl but i don't guarantee it.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair





neversickanymore said:


> alasdairm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just believe in asking people to put their money where their mouth is. When they can't or won't, that speaks to the strength of their claims.
> 
> Go pats!
> 
> Alasdair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...




alasdairm said:


> touché, nsa.
> 
> ok, i guarantee that the patriots will win the superbowl. if they don't, i'll wear the sb winners avatar for a week.
> 
> alasdair



#1529 

Your either loosing it or becoming as shady as your team?


----------



## alasdairm

i write a lot of posts. there have been about 250 posts since then. i vaguely recalled the discussion but didn't think it had been set in stone or the specific details. i'm not try to get out of an agreement i made. i'm not being shady.

you seemed to know all about it so i figured you'd be able to find it easily and give me a link.

sorry that was such an outrageous request and such a burden for you.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Seattle down Patriot.. its all good.

I know you have had a rough few weeks.. but save your pleas for mercy and your confabulation till after you lose.


----------



## neversickanymore

*#1 Green Bay Packers
Hometown Crowd Rank: 1
TV Audience Rank: 2
Stadium Attendance Rank: 1
Social Media Rank: 1
Merchandise Rank: 7*


​

 Fuck yeah Packer Nation 

next year here we come​
Where is Green Bay? It’s where the Packers play. That’s all you need to know.

According to market researchers Nielsen Scarborough,* 84% of adults in Green Bay are Packers fans*, identified as such having watched, attended, and/or listened to the team’s games this past year. It seems little else goes on there to compete for their attention, and anything that does revolves around the team.

Like Church. So many of the faithful flock to Lambeau Field on Sunday that a Roman Catholic priest decided last season to bring mass to them — to a tailgate party.

And love. A dating website for diehard fans, Packers Backers, launched in April of this year and claims to be the fastest growing relationship site on the web. Member “Lucy411″, a college-educated, gainfully employed 29-year old is satisfied. She started dating a fellow Packer Backer in June and attested that they were both looking forward to the upcoming season.

Our ranking is based on five criteria: hometown crowd reach (defined by Nielsen Scarborough as a percentage of the metropolitan area population that watched, attended, and/or listened to a game in the last year), 3 years worth of television ratings (per Nielsen), 3 years of stadium attendance based on capacity reached, 3 years worth of merchandise sales (per NFLShop.com), and social media reach (a combination of Facebook likes and Twitter TWTR -4.55% followers based on the team’s metro area population).

We adjusted our methodology from prior years: We abandoned fan club counts since the numbers are less reliable than Nielsen Scarborough research, and scratched sellout streaks from our stadium attendance equation since we tired of listening to teams boast a sellout streak and then observe blocks of unoccupied seats on TV. Additionally we made no differentiation among teams who reported attendance figures beyond capacity — everyone over was given the same consideration as if they reported 100%.

Comparable television ratings were only available for 3 years so that is the time frame used for stadium and merchandise sales. In absence of having this data since the beginning of time, this was the best way to minimize the effect of frontrunners. So even though Johnny Manziel has had the top selling NFL jersey spot since Cleveland drafted him in May, the Browns failed to make our top 10.

Packers fans scored the highest marks in all categories but TV rankings where it came in 2nd and in merchandise where they came in 7th, (because those ubiquitous cheesehead hats are excluded from tallies since they are not NFL licensed merchandise). Of course some of this can be attributed to the fact that the team sits in the smallest market with a metro area population of 306,241 with zero competing sports interests. But then again the team has 4.4 million Facebook fans and over 701,000 Twitter followers. Clearly its fandom extends beyond Green Bay; members on Packer Backer live across the country.

Six other teams among the list of the best fans also demonstrated their fans reach beyond their hometown crowd – the Dallas Cowboys (tied No. 7), Denver Broncos (ranked No. 2), Indianapolis Colts (No. 6), New England Patriots (No. 4), New Orleans Saints (No. 3), and Pittsburgh Steelers (tied at No. 7). All have social media followings that exceed their possible local fan base populations.


The Broncos placement is proof interest can wax and wane with bandwagon fans. Prior to Peyton Manning’s arrival the team had three consecutive years of below capacity attendance. The past two seasons it has reported 100.7% and 101% capacity. The team’s merchandise moved up among the best selling during the same time also. The elder Manning went from having among the best sold Colts’ jerseys to the best selling Broncos’ jersey, remaining among the best selling jerseys in the league the whole time. Curse them all you want. Bandwagon fans can be good for business.

There was no correlation between market size and ranking on our list. The Chicago Bears, second in market size behind the New York Giants and New York Jets (neither which made our list) ranked No. 10. Additionally, our NFL Valuations had no bearing on the list and proved no correlation to the ranking either.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/christinasettimi/2014/08/20/the-nfls-best-fans-2/


----------



## cj

One thing I like about being an out of market eagles fan is that no one can accuse me of picking a band wagon team. The thing I figured out by growing up a Alabama fan in college football is that enduring the losing makes the winning so much sweeter. I can't wait to celebrate chip bringing the first super bowl to Philly.


----------



## GenericMind

There's no such thing as a bandwagon Bills fan so I'm good.


----------



## neversickanymore

I don't think the pack is a bandwagon team.   This state is really a strong sports fan state.   Like I said before Green Bay really is packer crazy..  this town is nuts about the packers.   The local paper is probably only still in business due to its packer coverage.   You guys have probably seen the little clips from a packer game where they show the streets pretty much empty when game time happens.   Its sad but when the packers lose domestic calls go up like 30 %.   

My sons mother is an IL woman..  before he was even born we made a deal.. she got baseball and was aloud to promote the cubs as a team and i got football and the packers. 

Packer fans have dedication, like all teams... but once a packers fan always a packers fan..  that and we are so blasted nuts about out team that we probably convert allot of our partners with weaker affiliations to other teams. 

As far as the TV ratings go..   well this year AR was pretty exciting to watch, esp before he got hurt.


----------



## cj

neversickanymore said:


> I don't think the pack is a bandwagon team.   This state is really a strong sports fan state.   Like I said before Green Bay really is packer crazy..  this town is nuts about the packers.   The local paper is probably only still in business due to its packer coverage.   You guys have probably seen the little clips from a packer game where they show the streets pretty much empty when game time happens.   Its sad but when the packers lose domestic calls go up like 30 %.
> 
> My sons mother is an IL woman..  before he was even born we made a deal.. she got baseball and was aloud to promote the cubs as a team and got football and the packers.
> 
> Packer fans have dedication, like all teams... but once a packers fan always a packers fan..  that and we are so blasted nuts about out team that we probably convert allot of our partners with weaker affiliations to other teams.
> 
> As far as the TV ratings go..   well this year AR was pretty exciting to watch, esp before he got hurt.



I know the Wisconsin gb fans aren't bandwagon. But it does seem like the two band wagon teams right now are the packers and the Seahawks. They have both winning for the last decade with exciting offense, star players and famous coaches. I wasn't accusing you of being a bandwagoner NSA btw.


----------



## GenericMind

Looks like all that questionable substitution talk had legs to its story after all.



> *NFL says Solder touchdown play was illegal*
> "There was an issue on that play where on the previous play, [Cameron] Fleming had reported as an eligible player," Blandino said. "And on the Solder touchdown he went back to playing an ineligible position. That’s illegal. That’s an illegal substitution. So that’s something we discussed with the crew. Bill [Belichick] was made aware of it. So we’re going to be looking for that, make sure we follow the proper mechanics so that doesn’t happen again."
> 
> http://www.csnne.com/blog/patriots-...uchdown-play-was-illegal?p=ya5nbcs&ocid=yahoo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers beat the Seahawks we are top 5 teams for sure 

I know right !!

That was when we were healthy though



And also imagine living in sd ur not gonna want to go to a game every Sunday instead enjoy our weather go to the  beach while in New England got shit else to do 

Why not go to a game


----------



## Elvis Pills

Here are the rules of fandom, note there are only three:




1. You must choose your team by the age of 10. This is the team you keep for life. No exceptions. If you don't have a team by the time you turn ten, you're SOL.  One team, and one team only... "But I went to college in Wisconsin, I'm a Badger, I love the Pack!" said the little Jewish American Princess from Long Island. Too bad, bitch -- I saw the Instagram picture of you and your girls out on Montauk last Labor Day in your matching Jets hoodies... SO FUCK YOU!!!


2. Home team. You may only choose to follow a team in your home state -- that is if you celebrated your 10th birthday in one of the 22 states with an NFL team, otherwise you go by region i.e. West Virginia: The Pittsburgh Steelers, the Washington Redskins, or the Baltimore Ravens. So all of you Johnny Come Lately Cheatriot fans who never received a childhood birthday card addressed to a New England zip code... Sully and Fitzy will be happy to you show the way back to Sacramento or Salt Lake, or wherever the Hell else your front runner/bandwagon ass came from (though I'm sure you're used to this by now -- remember when you used to swing from Troy Aikman's nuts back in the early 90s, and Colt and Tex made you beat it the fuck out of Dallas?). You're not fooling anyone, Logan and Bryce from Des Moine.  Your 'r' controlled vowels automatically disqualify you from waxing Gronkowski's pork sword.


3. There is an exception to every rule, and that is the exception of patriarchy. You may choose a team outside of your birth state or region if and only if your father meets the fan criteria for rules 1 and 2, and raised you in a household dedicated to said team. Being said... Since the Patriots have only been around since 1960, all of you 30 and 40 somethings who grew up west of the Hudson River, yet still claim the cheatriots as your team are completely full of shit. So go un-mothball those old Bradshaw jerseys from your moms' attics, you know the original #12 that featured so heavily in all of your junior high yearbook photos, and kindly fuck yourselves.



So sick of all of these Orange County d-bags on the Santa Monica Promenade in their Tom Brady jerseys. G-men own you, Touchdown Tommy! You got your ass beat by "Peyton's retahded little brothah". Remember? Pats Nation ends on the VT side shore of Lake Champlain. Next time I see one of you poser punk ass bitches rocking a Brady jersey out of bounds, I'm gonna force feed you a dozen Dunkin' Donuts, and piss in your mouth.


----------



## neversickanymore

Back to a pk..



> Date & Time	Favorite	Line	Underdog	Total
> 2/1 6:30 ET	New England	 PK	Seattle	47.5



My prediction is NE 21 Seattle 24


----------



## subotai

id somewhat agree with that random ass post by Elvis Pills, but only because I never had to justify my fanhood for my team. 

Id like to think you get one team switch once in your life. mainly if your original team does something so heinous, so unbelievable, so idiotic in your opinion that you just sever all ties and start with a new team

everybody gets one. I cant see myself using it ever but its there if you need it.


----------



## cj

Elvis Pills said:


> Here are the rules of fandom, note there are only three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You must choose your team by the age of 10. This is the team you keep for life. No exceptions. If you don't have a team by the time you turn ten, you're SOL.  One team, and one team only... "But I went to college in Wisconsin, I'm a Badger, I love the Pack!" said the little Jewish American Princess from Long Island. Too bad, bitch -- I saw the Instagram picture of you and your girls out on Montauk last Labor Day in your matching Jets hoodies... SO FUCK YOU!!!
> 
> 
> 2. Home team. You may only choose to follow a team in your home state -- that is if you celebrated your 10th birthday in one of the 22 states with an NFL team, otherwise you go by region i.e. West Virginia: The Pittsburgh Steelers, the Washington Redskins, or the Baltimore Ravens. So all of you Johnny Come Lately Cheatriot fans who never received a childhood birthday card addressed to a New England zip code... Sully and Fitzy will be happy to you show the way back to Sacramento or Salt Lake, or wherever the Hell else your front runner/bandwagon ass came from (though I'm sure you're used to this by now -- remember when you used to swing from Troy Aikman's nuts back in the early 90s, and Colt and Tex made you beat it the fuck out of Dallas?). You're not fooling anyone, Logan and Bryce from Des Moine.  Your 'r' controlled vowels automatically disqualify you from waxing Gronkowski's pork sword.
> 
> 
> 3. There is an exception to every rule, and that is the exception of patriarchy. You may choose a team outside of your birth state or region if and only if your father meets the fan criteria for rules 1 and 2, and raised you in a household dedicated to said team. Being said... Since the Patriots have only been around since 1960, all of you 30 and 40 somethings who grew up west of the Hudson River, yet still claim the cheatriots as your team are completely full of shit. So go un-mothball those old Bradshaw jerseys from your moms' attics, you know the original #12 that featured so heavily in all of your junior high yearbook photos, and kindly fuck yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> So sick of all of these Orange County d-bags on the Santa Monica Promenade in their Tom Brady jerseys. G-men own you, Touchdown Tommy! You got your ass beat by "Peyton's retahded little brothah". Remember? Pats Nation ends on the VT side shore of Lake Champlain. Next time I see one of you poser punk ass bitches rocking a Brady jersey out of bounds, I'm gonna force feed you a dozen Dunkin' Donuts, and piss in your mouth.


Who the fuck are you to tell people who they can and cant root for? I am born and raised in Alabama and always hated the falcons back to there Jamal Lewis dirty bird days. I rooted for specific players like Dan Marino, Brett Favre, and Cris Carter, Randy Moss until a few years ago. I started rooting for the eagles when they had Mcnabb and TO then they picked up Vick which solidified my fandom. After he left I went to Philly and fell in love with the city. Then I went again and caught the eagles Cards game in chip Kelley's first year. I can now say I am a fan for life despite living half way across the country. I now bleed green and follow the team year round like any good NFL fan does.


----------



## subotai

whoa this halftime show is fuckin stupid


----------



## pharmakos

i barely paid attention to it

hearing "come get your freak on" got me to do a double take (in a bad way) but aside from that it just seemed super cheesy


----------



## pharmakos

this is a really good game so far actually.  seattle is being very "no bullshit" with its game plan.  no tricky plays, no trying to hide what coverage they are in, etc.  just being straight forward and (for now) outplaying the patriots.


----------



## pharmakos

well that was just about the dumbest play call i've ever seen


----------



## subotai

damn how do you not go to Beast Mode when youre that close to the goal line. bad call by the Seacawks. 

I was kind of hoping a 747 would fly into the stadium at halftime when Katy Perry was flying around and nobody would win this superbowl but instead I just had an I told you so moment with my dad. well anyone could have made that call

the guy's name is "Beast Mode" like whaaaatt?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Congrats Ali!


----------



## Droppersneck

Wow what a play call. Epic. I hate when people congratulate people for their teams winning. They had nothing to do with it


----------



## neversickanymore

What a game.. 

epic play call fail.. what an embarrassing ending to the a great game.. a brawl. 8)


Minus the brawl best SB in years. 

Guess its time to take my medicine and don the Pats Logo.. ugg.

EDit: I look like a dufus and i feel dirty.


----------



## Droppersneck

Oh man ole roger is gonna have to do some serious fining for that end fiasco


----------



## ArCi




----------



## ArCi

Tom Brady is the greatest football player of all time

Making Michigan proud


----------



## GenericMind

God I hate the Patriots. Always finding a way to cheat their way to victory. Their 3rd TD to Edleman was illegal. Edelman was not an eligible receiver. Of course the refs missed it, just like they did in the Ravens game. And just like the Ravens game, the league will make a statement in a couple weeks admitting they screwed up the call and what the Patriots did was illegal.

Rinse, repeat, cheat, etc.


----------



## neversickanymore

221 days till the thursday night opener.   Hang in there boys.


----------



## treezy z

Tom brady GOAT... the haters can spend the rest of the year crying and simpering pitifully.


----------



## neversickanymore

More like we will focus on our teams and pats and their fans can stare at this...


----------



## pharmakos

hey nice avatar NSA

bandwagon much?

hehehehehehe


----------



## alasdairm

^ nsa lost a bet.






alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

i'm aware that nsa lost a bet

i was poking some fun at him

grats on the win btw you insufferable bastard.


----------



## alasdairm

winners gonna win.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I actually really dislike the Seahawks but felt genuinely bad for their coach. He made probably the worst playcall in Superbowl history and it went as wrong as it could. He will literally never live that down. It will haunt him for the rest of his career and life. Choosing to pass llike that will be all the media talks about for the next month.


----------



## cj

Hell of a game! Congrats to the patriots and there fans!


----------



## treezy z

I'm smoking a ounce tonight... go Patriots bitches


----------



## neversickanymore

thenightwatch said:


> i'm aware that nsa lost a bet
> 
> i was poking some fun at him
> 
> grats on the win btw you insufferable bastard.



Your my lawyer. . Should be getting me off on some technicalities... 

I faithfully send you tens of thousands of doll hairs a month, not to mention goats and chickens.

What super star lawyer does this?

Good win by the pats.. but this avy makes me feel more clownish then a state issued carrot suit. 

What comes first.. march madness or the masters?


----------



## pharmakos

i would object on the grounds that the patriots are filthy cheaters, but you were aware of that fact upon agreeing to said bet so i'm not sure you have any legal ground here, NSA.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## GenericMind

^hahahaha


----------



## alasdairm

^ serves him right after his arrogant posturing into the camera on baldwin's td catch...

i like seattle for the most part but sherman's a dick.

obviously, i am delighted the patriots won. it was a pretty entertaining game through out.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

It was a really entertaining game as far as Superbowls go. I'm not super torn up about the Patriots winning because as I mentioned before I dislike Seattle almost as much. The Pats I hate on because they're good and a divisional rival. The Seahawks because they're dicks. Seeing Sherman's face like that was priceless. I also wish I could have heard some interviews with Lynch after the game.

They're just jackasses. Like the dude pretending to pull down his pants and take a dump as his TD celebration. I'm sure he'll get a nice fine for that.


----------



## neversickanymore

Yeah seatle needs to rent some class.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree on the class aspect. as we all know, the Steelers are my team and we play the Ravens twice a year and WE FUCKING HATE THEM. but despite them breaking our noses n shit, whichever team wins we shake their hand and you should win/lose with dignity

congrats Ali, on your team winning your 4th SB. pretty soon you will be good enough to catch up to the All-Time Super Bowl Trophy Leader!! 

speaking of my team, looks like the Steelers are favored pretty well for next year's SB - Super Bowl 50. we have 25/1 early odds

now, a lot can happen in the course of one season, but this is pretty nice to be respected like this. Steelers (and maybe B-More) were the only viable threat to the Pats in the AFC imvho - but there was no way Pittsburgh could get it done without there star running back LeVeon Bell

add a healthy Bell and a couple good defensive draft picks (this year's draft is stacked with outside LB/pass rushers and that's what we need the most.... well that and a CB), and the Steelers could be a very formidable team come September

however, Pittsburgh is playing a very brutal schedule next year. both the Pats and the Hawks, to name a few. and since the Pats home schedule is a farce, it appears as if Steelers @ Pats will be the opening kick off game for next year @ Gisele Stadium

sometimes playing a tough schedule sucks, but I am a fan. theoretically, if your team is good enough, playing a tough schedule is a great barometer to test how good of a team you actually are. Pittsburgh played an easy schedule this year, and it was a tough gauge to tell 

cya next year Ali  enjoy this one. I do hate the Pats, but respect earned is respect given


----------



## subotai

this was funny as shit. 

"by doing what I always do: verbally assaulting somebody who's already lost"


----------



## cj

My eagles are 16-1 to win at all next year. I like those odds. Really feel like we are a lockdown cb and good cover safety away from a deep run. 

On another note Johnny Football is in rehab! I wonder what drug he is into? It would be so kickass to do some heroin and coke with him.


----------



## subotai

idk those two things dont exactly grow on trees in the NFL

shit, I was excited to watch Bradley Fletcher at the start of this year

we just need to stay somewhat healthy and get a mega sick pass rush. I feel like thats easier to obtain than a complete secondary. especially when you need pretty much everything


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> idk those two things dont exactly grow on trees in the NFL
> 
> shit, I was excited to watch Bradley Fletcher at the start of this year
> 
> we just need to stay somewhat healthy and get a mega sick pass rush. I feel like thats easier to obtain than a complete secondary. especially when you need pretty much everything



I think our pass rush is already good they just got exposed because the secondary couldn't cover my grandma. I hope we use all that cap space to go after Revis. Especially if we can't resign Maclin, which is looking less likely by the hour. We get Revis in free agency then draft a WR Like White out of west virginia in the first round. We start Mathews, White, and cooper/huff at wr. Could be good enough with Ertz/sproles/shady catching passes too. If we don't wanna splurge on Revis there is a good chance cb Kareem Jackson is going to hit the FA market from the Texans. He would be a good cheaper pickup as well. I just feel like we have to address the secondary on FA. I mean they where fucking historically  terrible. Especially since we have romo and manning in our division.


----------



## axl blaze

crimsonjunk said:


> On another note Johnny Football is in rehab! I wonder what drug he is into? It would be so kickass to do some heroin and coke with him.



word around is that he is addicted to Xanax? as well as  probably alcohol

and also probably coke

but it's not like I'm an NFL insider or anything, so who knows really


----------



## neversickanymore

My guess is coke and booze.   IMO cant get addicted to benzos, just really physically dependent 


I just checked who GB has next year.. ugg.  Basing it off teams play this year.. ouch kinda 

HOME: Chicago Bears, Detroit Lions, Minnesota Vikings, Dallas Cowboys, Kansas City Chiefs, St. Louis Rams, San Diego Chargers, Seattle Seahawks

AWAY: Chicago Bears, Detroit Lions, Minnesota Vikings, Arizona Cardinals, Carolina Panthers, Denver Broncos, Oakland Raiders, San Francisco 49ers

http://www.packers.com/gameday/2015-opponents.html?icampaign=spotlight_webcasts

Love that we get both Dallas and the chickens at home though.  Tuff schedule though IMHO. WTF really.


----------



## cj

axl blaze said:


> word around is that he is addicted to Xanax? as well as  probably alcohol
> 
> and also probably coke
> 
> but it's not like I'm an NFL insider or anything, so who knows really


Sounds reasonable to me. I would guess he is "addicted" but not physically dependent on alcohol as that is usually really hard to hide.


----------



## treezy z

Neversick that schedule is about as hard as it could get.


----------



## neversickanymore

treezy z said:


> Neversick that schedule is about as hard as it could get.



4 real..  how many playoff teams are we facing.. how many almost playoff teams are we facing..  then throw in the RAMS, they beat some of the best teams in the league, but then would lose to less successful teams.. if they finally get there shit together they could end up making a run.

I know that every year is a new year, but that being said the schedule does not seem like a positive thing.   

Then again, not taking anything away from the NE win as they are the champions.. just making an observation.. and yeah i know you need to win to win.. just saying that I know we are capable of beating any team in the league.  Beat the champs, in what appeared pretty easy fashion in the reg season..  dominated Seattle in many respects in the playoff game.  

We have a chance..   God i feel sorry for Chicago and the queens..  they could end up with a silver and black type record..  yeah raiders style.

shouldn't do to much shit talking as you never know.  

initial musings for next season.. not really based on anything.. just talking shit

NE is on their way out... miss the playoffs
Buff is on their way up.. make the playoffs.. that team has heart
I just don't think Seattle has much of a foundation..  but that franchise could become something major, but my gut says no. 
Detroit is probably the biggest worry i have.. really they turned a joke into a class act team in a season.. they likely only get better.
Colts, glad we aren't playing them.. wonder why not.. must not have been enough games in the season to add them to our schedule. 
Ravens should improve
Steelers are on their way down
Broncos.. not much of a worry.. they will be trying to build. 
KC Clearly on the radar
Chargers will be coming strong and hungry
red birds certainly have shit to prove
Fucking Dallas isn't going anywhere, they will be in the hunt like usual and romo might want it bad enough.
SF.. meh.. I think they may be a little to ghetto to get it done and IMO the coach was not the issue.
Eagles should be charging
Dolphins may do fantastic and could be a real force to try and deal with

This all could play out to be a very lucrative bet.. if it does i will quote this when i win it.

We need a money tight end..  if we would have had finally against Seattle we literally would have blown them out of the fucking stadium.. but we didn't so that just wishful nonsense.   

Id also like to see us pick up some run blocking O line men.. Yeah you never do see specialist offensive line men being utilized.. seems like as yet untapped aspect of the game..  substitute the hell outta everyone but the O line..

OH.. and why does the season start on Sept 10th.. how is that possible.. didn't they start on the first or fourth this year?  did they remove a game.. cant imagine money grubbing NFL would do that?


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> OH.. and why does the season start on Sept 10th.. how is that possible.. didn't they start on the first or fourth this year?  did they remove a game.. cant imagine money grubbing NFL would do that?



next year's super bowl will be on the 7th of february rather than the 1st.


----------



## Birc0014

Off topic

What do you guys think about the NHL winter classic being played a the Pats stadium on New Years day in 2016? If it takes approximately three weeks to build an NHL quality ice surface on an outdoor field how in the sweet fuck can they do that without interrupting the NFL schedule?


----------



## cj

Birc0014 said:


> Off topic
> 
> What do you guys think about the NHL winter classic being played a the Pats stadium on New Years day in 2016? If it takes approximately three weeks to build an NHL quality ice surface on an outdoor field how in the sweet fuck can they do that without interrupting the NFL schedule?


I want to go to one of those outdoor NHL games so bad. I got to go to a Blackhawks redwings game in Chicago and it was one of my favorite sporting events i have attended. "Detroit  sucks" chanted over and over to a drum beat super cool.


----------



## neversickanymore

thenightwatch said:


> next year's super bowl will be on the 7th of february rather than the 1st.



Thanks that cleared it up



Birc0014 said:


> Off topic
> 
> What do you guys think about the NHL winter classic being played a the Pats stadium on New Years day in 2016? If it takes approximately three weeks to build an NHL quality ice surface on an outdoor field how in the sweet fuck can they do that without interrupting the NFL schedule?



Pats wont be making the playoffs..  but they can't be counting on that.   I watched one of these a couple of years ago and i seem to remember them saying they put the ice down in three days?  I could be wrong, but i seem to remember them bragging about it while they showed a time lapse. 

Why three weeks.. that seems pretty long.  Does it have to do with ice density or something?


----------



## GenericMind

Rumors being reported that Revis will either be going to the Jets or the Bills this year. Revis on the Bills would simply be unfair to the rest of the league. A defense like that can win a Superbowl regardless of who is the QB, ala the 2000 Ravens who won with Trent Dilfer.

CBs: Stephon Gilmore, Darell Revis

LBs: Nigel Bradham, Brandon Spikes, Kiko Alonso

DL: Mario William, Kyle Williams, Marcell Dareus, Jerry Hughes

And Rex Ryan as coach. Talk about a potentially legendary defense.


----------



## pill_billy

crimsonjunk said:


> I want to go to one of those outdoor NHL games so bad. I got to go to a Blackhawks redwings game in Chicago and it was one of my favorite sporting events i have attended. "Detroit  sucks" chanted over and over to a drum beat super cool.



went to the one in pitt couple years back... was pretty fukin awasome


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Rumors being reported that Revis will either be going to the Jets or the Bills this year...


i've heard about 6 teams and his name. he could remain a patriot.


GenericMind said:


> A defense like that can win a Superbowl regardless of who is the QB, ala the 2000 Ravens who won with Trent Dilfer.


and the 2014 seahawks 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Bills and Jets are said to be the most likely spots for him to land. I'd be shocked if the Patriots pick up his $20 million option for 2015. That's a crazy amount of money even for Revis.


----------



## Care

So glad the Seahawks lost. Bunch of jackasses. I could watch Shermans reaction to the pick on repeat for hours. Baldwins TD celebration and their defense picking a fight at the end of the game just further vilified them in my eyes.

They have to pay Wilson, Sweezy and Lynch big time this year, which will take up a lot of their salary cap going forward. Incoming nosedive for their franchise.


----------



## GenericMind

I can't freaking wait for free agency to start March 10th. The Bills are going to have a whopping $31 million in cap space after they let Erik Pears go. That's enough to resign Jerry Hughes and get massive upgrades at offensive line and TE. And maybe even Revis. This year's free agent class is probably the best in a decade(besides QB) Some of the guys I hope they're targeting:

Mike Iupati - OG
Orlando Franklin - OG
Jordan Cameron - TE
Julius Thomas - TE
Mark Ingram - RB
Wes Welker - WR


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

mike napoli trolling sherman...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Patriots are done! Revis is moving on. Brady is 38. Wilpork is 34. Let the reign of the Bills begin!


----------



## neversickanymore

What an idiot.  

Letroy Guion faces felony charges Felony Possession Charges For Packers DT












Guion you have received todays ass clown award.  Enjoy it you have more than earned it.  In the process o signing a multi year deal and your dumb ass is swerving around with with 200K, 12 zips, and a fucking hand gun, in FL.  Wow you just flushed a big opportunity and part of your life right down the shitter. 


*NSFW*: 











Just had to be the biggest big shot dintya

Edit although you don't see banded brand new money for dope deals that often at all..  probably just his money and he stopped off at the bank and then went and picked up his summer smoke.  Still he is in some real hot water as what the hell is he doing with 200 G.. paying off a bookie?


----------



## GenericMind

^lmao what an idiot. I guess some people really are that stupid.


Love the Bills' Richie Incognito signing. I was clamoring for them to bring him in last year. We just massively upgraded the weakest spot on our roster with a dirt cheap contract.


----------



## Max Power

"GM is the Ritchie Incognito of TL."

- Paul Tagliabue


----------



## alasdairm

"_We are convinced that Richie is prepared to move forward and has and will continue to take the necessary steps to improve himself as a person and a teammate._"

good luck with that 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I think he'll be fine. This is literally his last chance to ever play in the NFL again. If he screws this up, he's done.


----------



## alasdairm

oh, i'm sure it will be fine then - nfl players never fuck up when it's their last chance 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I don't care what he does as long as he bulldozes whoever is in front of him.


----------



## neversickanymore

Packers head coach gives up calling plays after repeatedly not going for it on 4th down in playoff collapse

Im in favor of this initially..  It will interesting to see what effect this has.  Im thinking its going to be pretty positive.  I also think AR is down with this to say the least.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I don't care what he does as long as he bulldozes whoever is in front of him.


on the field, of course 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Actually he could kill someone and drink the stem cells from live fetuses as a performance enhancer off the field for all I care, as long as he doesn't get caught.


----------



## neversickanymore

So the special teams coach is gone.. this is good cause he certainly was not special in any desirable way.. pretty sure he was McCarthys brother and law. 

Looks like we are still going to have Dom Capers. this does not send orgasmic waves of joy through me rather a vomitus sensation. 


Picking up a few other coaches..  



> GREEN BAY, Wis. – Although the Green Bay Packers are adding another coach with defensive ties in former Oklahoma assistant Jerry Montgomery, it does not appear that he will replace any of the team's current assistants.
> 
> According to a source familiar with the Packers' coaching staff, all of the defensive assistant coaches and coordinator Dom Capers are expected to return for the 2015 season.
> 
> Given that Montgomery's area of concentration with Oklahoma was on the defensive line, he could assist defensive line coach Mike Trgovac. The Packers have not employed an assistant defensive line coach but do have assistants to other position coaches. Most of the Packers' defensive assistants have been together since Capers was hired as coordinator in 2009.
> 
> McCarthy is still finalizing contracts with all of his coaches. No announcements on any new hires or new duties will be made until those deals have been completed.
> 
> It appears most of the major restructuring will come on the offensive and special teams staffs. McCarthy is considering giving up play-calling duties. He also will have a new special teams coordinator after he fired Shawn Slocum last month.
> 
> The staff configurations could be announced by the end of this week.



http://espn.go.com/blog/green-bay-packers/post/_/id/18518/packers-defensive-staff-to-remain-intact

At least things are getting shaken up.. a much needed thing.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Actually he could kill someone and drink the stem cells from live fetuses as a performance enhancer off the field for all I care, as long as he doesn't get caught.


right. because cheating is only an problem when certain other teams do it 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

When that team wins* the Superbowl? Yeah I'd say.

It's not my fault your team screwed themselves and tainted their success with getting caught in two cheating scandals.


----------



## alasdairm

one cheating scandal - the air kind of went out of the 'deflategate' scandal 

and the signal-taping issue gets filed under gm's "_it's not a problem if you don't get caught_"

roll on next season!

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

neversickanymore said:


> Packers head coach gives up calling plays after repeatedly not going for it on 4th down in playoff collapse



as a football fan - Coach McCarthy pisses me off. this guy has the metaphorical equivalent to a 1964 Pontiac GTO Tri Power with Aaron Rodgers at the helm, yet he calls plays like he is going 55 mph on the highway. seriously. grow some balls and take a shot or two. most teams don't have your luxury of a world class signal-caller


----------



## GenericMind

Holy shit. Trades like this are unheard of. Straight player-for-player trades are rare as it is. Trading two players of this profile probably hasn't happened since the early 90s. I'm so shocked I haven't even been able to digest it and form an opinion yet.

LeSean McCoy traded to Bills for Kiko Alonso


----------



## cj

As an eagles fan I was a little shocked but after taking a minute to digest it I feel its a good trade. RBs are a dime a dozen in the NFL and we desperately needed help on defence so this makes sense. Also gives us almost 6.5 million more in cap room to work with. I've said this a lot but in chip I trust.


----------



## GenericMind

Good RBs may be a dime a dozen in the NFL but great RBs aren't. McCoy is arguably the most dynamic RB in the league and he's the #1 RB over the past 5 years. ESPN named him a top 5 player on their "Top 100" list for 2014 out of all positions, not just RB.

 This only makes sense for the Bills if they now plan to break the bank in FA on the offensive line. I'm expecting them to go after OGs Mike Iupati or Orlando Franklin, OTs Doug Free or Brian Bulaga, and one of the best run-blocking TEs in the game in Jermaine Gresham. That would give them one of the best Olines in the league because all those guys are some of the best in the league. McCoy behind a line like that would be insane.

If they do that it tells me one thing: The Bills are looking to become a Superbowl contender right now, instead of waiting to get a QB. I think they're going to attempt to create one of the best defenses in the league+one of the best Olines/run games in the league so it doesn't matter who the QB is. And I have no idea if it'll work.


----------



## ArCi

Wow Eagles just got one of the best defensive players in the league. Huge steal for philly

McCoy has what.. 2 maybe 3 good years left in him? Kiko has about 10 good years left


And finally we actually have some trades in the NFL. Makes the league way more interesting imo


----------



## GenericMind

I loved Kiko as much as anyone but saying that someone that had a really good rookie season and then missed his entire second season with his second torn ACL is "one of the best defensive players in the league" is stretching it. A lot.


----------



## ArCi

Hell yeah he had a good rookie season. 159 tackles, I'll take that guy on my team any day lol

There will be plenty of good RB's in this years draft too that philly will be able to get


----------



## GenericMind

An analyst on ESPN just made a good point. That this seems to be a tale of 2 coaches' egos.

That Chip Kelly obviously thinks he can plug anyone in at RB and still be successful and that Rex Ryan obviously thinks he can plug anyone in at LB and still be successful.

In their minds, it's win/win for both teams. And it very well might be. They're in separate conferences so neither strengthened a conf. opponent, the Eagles still have some good RBs, and the Bills defense was top 5 last season without Alonso.


----------



## neversickanymore

axl blaze said:


> as a football fan - Coach McCarthy pisses me off. this guy has the metaphorical equivalent to a 1964 Pontiac GTO Tri Power with Aaron Rodgers at the helm, yet he calls plays like he is going 55 mph on the highway. seriously. grow some balls and take a shot or two. most teams don't have your luxury of a world class signal-caller



Well said.. couldn't agree more.  I think Mike may be a little OC. 

How Many Days Until Football


----------



## Birc0014

How about some converts for the NHL? Playoffs start in a few weeks lots of close wild card races going on....great time to get into the game before playoffs start


----------



## GenericMind

Hockey can suck my balls.


----------



## alasdairm

^ mine too.

mccoy sucked on my fantasy team this year. hope he does better for you, gm.

alasdair


----------



## Birc0014

or that


----------



## neversickanymore

Birc0014 said:


> How about some converts for the NHL? Playoffs start in a few weeks lots of close wild card races going on....great time to get into the game before playoffs start








Did the league presidents kindergartner design this logo?


----------



## Birc0014

Dont get me started on the CFL, I'll say this bigger balls dont result in better plays. Hockey is Canada's true sport even if our football league is twice as old as yours it hasnt improved with age.


----------



## neversickanymore

I played hockey for many years.. even played full contact up until I was 27.  Never could get into watching it on TV.. live hell yeah.. tv just never did it for me.

Edit: I heard pond hockey is really picking up steam in the US again.  You guys still play any of that up there still.  Im going to get back into it I think.


----------



## Birc0014

I feel the same way about baseball, hockey is great on a big screen in HD, you should try and watch during the playoffs and see if it holds your attention. I find they play to the death during the race for lord stanley and it makes it about twice as watchable


----------



## subotai

LeSean McCoy to the Bills for Kiko Alonso

not sure how to feel about this atm

my heart says: Shady was the best offensive player we had and one of the best in the league period. For a team with question marks at QB, trading away a top notch RB soinds ridiculous

but my head says...

LeSean seemed to have slightly lost a step last year. Kiko is coming off a year of rest and led the league in tackles before he got hurt. Running backs are easier to replace then linebackers, and its not like LsSean never got hurt either. A Kiko / Mychael Kendricks combination will be awesome to watch, and the defensive line looked pretty good last year. If they can get a cornerback in free agency or the draft, our defence will be really good

im just curious who they are going to replace Shady with. Chris Polk is alright, but I dont want to see him be the starter. The first thing that comes to my mind: Beast Mode. The eagles are going to take a run at Marshawn Lynch. fuck yeah if that happens

second thing that comes to my mind: Ray Rice. 

third thing: possibly trade with the Vikings for AP? kind of a long shot there

but I would be fuckin pumped if they sign Beast Mode to run behind this offensive line

Running backs are easier to replace than linebackers, thats just how I look at it.

you could argue Darren Sproles had more of an impact than LeSean McCoy did last year. Sproles is still on the team iirc

Chris johnson got cut by the jets iirc

there's a lot of ways to replace Shady and I think Kiko is going to be a stud for the Eagles

damn I cant wait for the draft


----------



## ArCi

So the Bills picked up Matt Cassel 

Can anyone say SUPERBOWL?? 

lol


----------



## alasdairm

picking up an ex-patriot, eh. gm?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Cassel is slightly better than the garbage FA QBs that are available this year. Was a smart move for the Bills. They'll probably sign or draft one more guy and have a 3-way competition for the starting spot.

It doesn't really matter who the QB is. Rex is building this team like his AFC Championship game teams. The stifling defense was already in place before he got here, now he traded for one of the top 3 RBs in the league and will most likely shore up the Oline even more. Whoever is our starter is only going to be asked to throw the ball 20-25 times a game. And for anyone that doesn't think that can work, here are Russell Wilson's 2013 averages when he won the Superbowl

25 attempts a game - 209 yards a game - 1.6 TDs a game

Compare that with Kyle Orton's average of 37 attempts per game for the Bills last season.


----------



## alasdairm

i think you guys should get behind your guy, ej manuel.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

the Bills should be pretty competitive. with that defense, a solid run game, all they needed is a half-ass QB. they could be competing for a Wild Card this year 

at the very least the Bills being good will make the AFC East a little less of a joke


----------



## subotai

damn the Seahawks resigned Marshawn Lynch

I would like to see Chris Johnson get signed by the Eagles, really badly actually.

or if they took that guy Abdullah from Nebraska in the draft, idk he just seems like he is gonna be a solid rb


----------



## MikeOekiM

Chris Johnson. yikes. dude's had a great o-line pretty much his whole career and has visibly been slowing down for years now and will turn 30 in september. I'd want CJ Spiller if I was an eagles fan or a RB in the draft.

antone smith, falcons 4th string RB last year, is ranked ahead of chris johnson by walterfootball.com aka best draft/free agency site imo.

lol here's what they've got to say about johnson:

"Chris Johnson has been one of the league's most overrated players for some time, though most of the public hasn't realized it because of ESPN dumbing down its audience. Johnson has lost his burst and seldom puts forth any effort. He is also a terrible person to have in the locker room, as the Jets just learned. He does more harm than good at this point in his career."


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i think you guys should get behind your guy, ej manuel.
> 
> alasdair



I am, even though most Bills fans aren't. I think he's going to look a lot better this year and I actually expect him to win the starting job over Cassel and whoever else they sign. I think Marrone and Nate Hackett had a lot to do with the Oline, run game, and EJ's problems last season.



axl blaze said:


> the Bills should be pretty competitive. with that defense, a solid run game, all they needed is a half-ass QB. they could be competing for a Wild Card this year
> 
> at the very least the Bills being good will make the AFC East a little less of a joke



Shit I don't expect the AFCE to be anything near a joke this season. I think the Bills have a very talented roster pretty much everywhere except QB. The Dolphins Dline is going to be super nasty now that they signed(or will be on Tuesday) DonkeyKong Suh. And the Jets have a new GM who has said they're going to spend like crazy AND they have something insane like $50 million of cap space this year which in my opinion is one of the most talented free agency pools in like 10 years. If they're willing to spend it all they can literally buy themselves a good team this year.

The Patriots picked a very bad year to not have any cap space. Just look at this list of FAs. There's some reallyyy good players at a lot of positions available this year: http://www.rotoworld.com/articles/nfl/51589/309/2015-nfl-free-agents


----------



## GenericMind

Man the Eagles are looking to steal all the FA headlines it looks like. Seeing reports that Frank Gore is heading to Philly and they're also one of the main bidders for Devin McCourty now.


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> The Dolphins Dline is going to be super nasty now that they signed(or will be on Tuesday) DonkeyKong Suh.



.


----------



## alasdairm

^ until he gets banned for being a twat.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah it's kinda funny they kick Incognito off the team for being a bully and then they go sign the dirtiest player in the league.

Brady is in for some rough years between now and when he retires. He now has to face 3 of the best defensive lines for 6 games every season.


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> Man the Eagles are looking to steal all the FA headlines it looks like. Seeing reports that Frank Gore is heading to Philly and they're also one of the main bidders for Devin McCourty now.



sounds like Maclin is close to signing with the chiefs, so thats more money for them to spend. though idk who they think is gonna play WR for them this year.


----------



## cj

MikeOekiM said:


> sounds like Maclin is close to signing with the chiefs, so thats more money for them to spend. though idk who they think is gonna play WR for them this year.



I'm sick over losing Maclin. Mark my words Chip Kelly will be run outta Philly in 2 years or less.


----------



## GenericMind

Whatever Chip Kelly is doing had better work. Because if it doesn't he's gonna be out of a job fast. He's gutting that whole team.


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack signed Cobb to a four year deal    Such a versatile and impact player this is great news. 

Packers' Randall Cobb: 'I want to win championships'


----------



## GenericMind

Alright it's official Chip Kelly is insane.

Also, it looks like every team in the AFCE is loading up on talent while the Patriots struggle to keep their own.


----------



## alasdairm

don't need to plug a hole when you got no holes.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> Also, it looks like every team in the AFCE is loading up on talent while the Patriots struggle to keep their own.



they're probably all afraid they'll get fined for cheating   jumping ship before the boot comes down.


----------



## GenericMind

^Haha yes



alasdairm said:


> don't need to plug a hole when you got no holes.
> 
> alasdair



I'd say losing Browner(probably) and Revis has caused some serious holes at CB.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i only half meant that when i wrote it. but, if the patriots have demonstrated anything over the last couple or few years it's that they're not the one-dimensional  team many think they are. when one function is struggling, others step up. when one player goes, another steps in.

sure, revis is a loss but the remaining cornerbacks are hardly slouches. the rookie butler won a superbowl with his int. the pats safeties are pretty solid too.

gore is a colt!

foles is a ram!

bradford is an eagle!

jimmy graham is a seahawk!

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I know I'm just busting your shit. Wilfork is going to be really hard to replace too.

That Seahawks/Saints trade was effin nuts. And the Rams/Eagles trade? People are going hog wild this offseason!


----------



## neversickanymore

Pretty sure GB is going to be targeting the inside middle linebacker positions..   could be throwing Hawk to the wind and looking to shore up a strong crew.  We also need a big tall receiver or tight end or both.

EDIT:  I see the Hawk thing already went down.. cincy picked him up so he ended up going home.. good for him.


----------



## subotai

DeMarco Murray to the Eagles???

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS???

fuckin pussies, bitches are gonna be bending over to suck chip kelly's dick after this year

super bowl ladies, I called it before last season started

it's archived

seriously

let me getta RIC FLAIR

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO






Jordan Matthews is gonna have a breakout year and so is Josh Huff

"ermergerd Chip Kelly is just putting his old Oregon players back together  meehhhhhhh"

so? last time I checked Oregon was pretty fucking good at college football. and with this defense they are building

WHOOOOO


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> DeMarco Murray to the Eagles???
> 
> HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS???
> 
> fuckin pussies, bitches are gonna be bending over to suck chip kelly's dick after this year
> 
> super bowl ladies, I called it before last season started
> 
> it's archived
> 
> seriously
> 
> let me getta RIC FLAIR
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Matthews is gonna have a breakout year and so is Josh Huff
> 
> "ermergerd Chip Kelly is just putting his old Oregon players back together  meehhhhhhh"
> 
> so? last time I checked Oregon was pretty fucking good at college football. and with this defense they are building
> 
> WHOOOOO


I'm still not happy about losing Maclin but this certainly softens the blow.

May not be through yet either. Espn is reporting that we are shopping Pro bowl guard Evan Mathis for a trade. I wonder if chip has been on a meth fueled madden binge since week 17?


----------



## GenericMind

I wanted the Bills to try and trade for Mathis 2 years ago when they were considering franchise tagging and shopping Jarius Byrd. Dude is like 34-years-old now. Not sure how much he can have left in the tank at this point. I hear there's like 4 teams(including Bills) interested.

Murray to the Eagles is interesting. If nothing else this offseason has been a crazy rollercoaster for Eagles fans. Exciting shit imo.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> I wanted the Bills to try and trade for Mathis 2 years ago when they were considering franchise tagging and shopping Jarius Byrd. Dude is like 34-years-old now. Not sure how much he can have left in the tank at this point. I hear there's like 4 teams(including Bills) interested.
> 
> Murray to the Eagles is interesting. If nothing else this offseason has been a crazy rollercoaster for Eagles fans. Exciting shit imo.


Mathis looked good and made the pro bowl this year. But I would rather keep him myself


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> If nothing else this offseason has been a crazy rollercoaster for Eagles fans.


yep 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I've never seen such a stupid and crazy rumor mill than the one surrounding Charles Clay last night. Posters on the Bills message boards were going crazy. First NFL reporters were tweeting that He was signing back with Miami, then that he was signing with the Browns, then Jordan Cameron was signing with Miami and that Clay was visiting Cleveland to sign.

And these were all national sports reporters. I can only imagine these players watching all this ridiculous "news" about themselves and thinking that they're all idiots. Twitter makes FA almost unbearable, with everyone trying to break news before everyone else. It's maddening.


----------



## GenericMind

This article sums up the madness pretty well:

http://deadspin.com/how-jordan-cameron-used-the-nfl-media-1691244256


----------



## axl blaze

it's so funny to see all of the NFL's inferior teams load up with stud and dud free agents right before Draft Day

what do the perennial powers of the NFL all have in common??

unlike the Jets, Eagles, Bills, Dolphins, Rams, Jaguars, et al - the teams with good upper management don't give a fuck about Free Agency

and when a player requests too much money - and that player is not a Future Hall of Fame QB - the team tells the money-grubbing player to GTFO

more than half of these blockbuster free agents will prove to be a bust. Foles for the Rams? Suh to the Phins? Mike Wallace to whatever-team-I-forgot? have fun with that stone-handed prima donna (so happy the Steelers did what good teams do and kicked his ass to the curb as soon as he started requesting Antiono Bryant money)

the NFL ain't the NBA. storied and great NFL teams don't win during the debacle of Free Agency; they win during the Draft through quality player-development. I will say tho that Chip Kelly is either going to be a genius or scape-goat after this next season is over LOL


----------



## cj

axl blaze said:


> it's so funny to see all of the NFL's inferior teams load up with stud and dud free agents right before Draft Day
> 
> what do the perennial powers of the NFL all have in common??
> 
> unlike the Jets, Eagles, Bills, Dolphins, Rams, Jaguars, et al - the teams with good upper management don't give a fuck about Free Agency
> 
> and when a player requests too much money - and that player is not a Future Hall of Fame QB - the team tells the money-grubbing player to GTFO
> 
> more than half of these blockbuster free agents will prove to be a bust. Foles for the Rams? Suh to the Phins? Mike Wallace to whatever-team-I-forgot? have fun with that stone-handed prima donna (so happy the Steelers did what good teams do and kicked his ass to the curb as soon as he started requesting Antiono Bryant money)
> 
> the NFL ain't the NBA. storied and great NFL teams don't win during the debacle of Free Agency; they win during the Draft through quality player-development. I will say tho that Chip Kelly is either going to be a genius or scape-goat after this next season is over LOL



I kind of disagree. The patriots don't win the sb last year without picking up Revis in free agency. The Broncos wouldnt have Manning. The Seahawks got Lynch in free agency. Drew Brees was a free agent pickup for the saints.  Free agency is a tool good franchises know when to spend big to make a run. Bad franchises don't. I don't see how you can lump the Eagles in with those other teams you mention as bad franchises though. The Eagles have been competitive for the last decade except for Reid's last year. I don't know of Chip Kelleys aggressiveness is going to pay off but as an eagles fan I'm glad he had the balls to swing the bat.


----------



## axl blaze

can't argue with your examples - although it seems like getting a Brees or Manning or Revis is the exception to the rule, and is very far from the norm. usually you get stuck with a Wallace, Suh, or Josh McCown

the Eagles aren't bad; but they most certainly aren't great, either. kind of on the good/bad fringe the last decade or so. even if you're an Eagles fan you can't proclaim their greatness (and this is coming from someone who doesn't care for Philly either way, just using them as an example)

the fact is shitty teams put way too much stock in Free Agency. while the good teams are all "meh maybe if something comes we'll take it, but we should build player dev in the Draft and through coaching"


----------



## GenericMind

You're talking about the Bills like you don't think they'll be better than the Steelers in 2015. I think they will be.

SHALL WE MAEK BET???


----------



## alasdairm

^ nice.

afc east plays the nfc east this year - some great matchups there.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Unlike the cake walk that perennially is the AFC East - the Steelers play the undisputed toughest schedule next year

If they do well with that scheddy; I'm with Vegas on considering them Super Bowl favorites. Of course literally anything can happen, but I like our chances next year now that we have a star running back 

I just laugh at teams tha try to fix their holes through free agency. Better teams build within, not look to outside sources for their false messiah


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> Unlike the cake walk that perennially is the AFC East - the Steelers play the undisputed toughest schedule next year


you're saying the browns, ravens and bengals are better than the steelers? 

that said, you guys are playing new england so you may be right 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I don't think anyone is going to consider the AFCE a cakewalk this year. They're probably going to have the best defenses of any division save the NFC West.


----------



## alasdairm

trent richardson is a raider...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Stevie Johnson to the Chargers. I was worried there for a second with all the reports he was meeting with the Pats!


----------



## alasdairm

from: Can the Bills Make a Run at the AFC East Title in 2015 Despite QB Concerns?:





> Yes, the Buffalo Bills are stuck in a division with the defending Super Bowl champion New England Patriots, and yes, the Pats have won 11 of the last 12 AFC East crowns. But it actually appears as though Buffalo—which is coming off just its second winning season this century—and its AFC East peers may be closing the gap on New England.
> ...
> But did they get strong enough to slay the Goliathan Patriots?
> ...
> No wonder the Bills led the NFL with 54 sacks while being one of three defenses to record 30 or more takeaways last season... There's little doubt they'll do extensive damage again in 2015.
> ...
> The Bills are taking a lot of chances here, and it'll inevitably help with ticket sales as they build hype around a team that suddenly possesses a lot of familiar names and faces. But will that be enough to get them back to the top of the AFC East for the first time in 16 years? *A lot of stars still must align.*


(my emphasis)

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I agree. Steelers and Pats fans know that a championship calibre team is the most imperative cog in a team's wheel to win in the Playoffs

the Bills just aren't there yet mang

AFCE is a joke. try playing in the AFCN LOLOLOL jokers


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> AFCE is a joke.


steelers last 5 games against afc east opponent:

2014, week 10: lost 13-20 to the jets
2013, week 14: lost 28-34 to the dolphins
2013, week 10: won 23-10 over the bills
2013, week 9: lost 31-55 to the patriots
2013, week 6: won 19-6 over the jets

2-3 against that joke of a conference. what does that say? the loss to the pats was a franchise record in points allowed...



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Tramon Williams to Browns: Latest Contract Details, Comments and Reaction

T was good, but we can sertanly do better.. Never was much of  fan.. happy trails. 


Packers' Davante Adams Throws Down Sick 360, Between-the-Legs Dunk  DA man Davante Adams


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> the loss to the pats was a franchise record in points allowed...


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> AFCE is a joke. try playing in the AFCN LOLOLOL jokers


no comment yet on steelers losing record against such a joke of a conference...

let's take a look at the afc east's record against the afc north over the last 5 seasons: afce 20-22 afcn

pretty close. the afc east holds its own against the afc north. if it was the joke you claim it is, why isn't the record better?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Im not sure if this is legit, but wtf if it is.. The NFL is tax exempt?   Lol what a joke if it is. 



> The National Football League is one of the most profitable businesses in America, yielding almost 10 billion dollars in annual revenue – yes, billion. With a B. So why is the NFL considered a tax-exempt nonprofit, meaning they pay absolutely nothing in taxes?
> 
> As Americans like you and me prepare to pay our taxes, it really makes me angry that every single one of us will pay more than a gigantic business like the NFL. Other sports leagues like the NBA and MLB pay their fair share in taxes, so why shouldn't the NFL?
> 
> I'm proud that a State Senator in my home state, Brad Hoylman, has introduced a new bill in the New York legislature that would effectively revoke the NFL’s nonprofit status. The NY legislature has this power because the NFL is headquartered in New York City – in fact, in the same district that Senator Hoylman represents.
> 
> I started a petition on Change.org calling on the New York legislature to pass Senator Hoylman's bill to strip the NFL of its tax-exempt nonprofit status. Will you click here to sign?
> 
> Nonprofit laws are supposed to help organizations that serve the public good, organizations that need the money they would have paid in taxes to do important, charitable work. I like football like millions of other Americans, but I don't think anyone in America would see the NFL as a charitable organization! It just doesn't make sense that the NFL would get the same financial protections as a soup kitchen.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the NFL enjoys its tax-free privileges: The NFL spends more money on lobbying than any other sports league.
> 
> The NFL might have more money than you or me, but that doesn't mean we can't make our voices heard. Last year, a petition to Congress on this issue got more than 400,000 signatures. I know that if we can put that same kind of pressure on the New York state legislature, we can solve this issue for good.
> 
> Click here to sign my petition calling on the New York state legislature to revoke the NFL's tax-exempt non-profit status.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill Wolfsthal
> New York, New York



https://www.change.org/p/congress-revoke-the-tax-exempt-status-of-the-national-football-league

People making the slave wages on minimum wage pay taxes but the bloody NFL doesn't.  Thats fucked.


----------



## axl blaze

yah dude the NFL not paying taxes is a fucking crime against humanity. we could be paying be paying for universal health care with that money

it's weird that people are finally noticing that fact nowadays. it's good - perhaps this will be the change??

Steelers did lose to the Jest. but hey - you can count on the Steelers to play down to shitty competition. I could say the same thing about the Browns having a penchant of beating New Zealand throughout this past decade, to illustrate such a point

and ali if you don't think that the Pats would automatically lose at least 3 (their better years) to 5 (their worse years) games a season if they so happened to move to the AFC North; I don't know what to tell ya. there is a huge difference between Miami and Pittsburgh; Baltimore and Buffalo; and Cincinnati and New York

let's face it - the AFC East has been perennially the worst conference in the NFL for easily the past decade. while the AFC North has been vice versa this past decade


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> and ali if you don't think that the Pats would automatically lose at least 3 (their better years) to 5 (their worse years) games a season if they so happened to move to the AFC North; I don't know what to tell ya.


pats last 5-years results against the afc north:

beat the ravens 35-31
beat the bengals 43-17
beat the ravens 41-7
beat the browns 27-26
beat the steelers 55-31
lost to bengals 6-13
lost to ravens 13-28
lost to ravens 30-31
beat the ravens 23-20
lost to steelers 17-25
beat the steelers 39-26
lost to browns 14-34
beat the ravens 23-20
beat the bengals 38-24

record 9-5
points for 374
points against 333

i'd say the pats play pretty well against the afc north.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Good ol' Ali

Who dey baby


----------



## alasdairm

lol. axl's opinion of his team and his conference in the context of their record against the 'joke of a division' afc east is rarely grounded in actual reality...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Packers free agent Letroy Guion avoids prosecution, pays $5,000 fine



> Guion was pulled over for a failure to maintain a single lane, at which point police found 357 grams of marijuana, a registered gun and $190,028.81 in cash. Guion has maintained the cash came from football paychecks.
> 
> Katz said Guion reached a plea deal Tuesday in which he paid a $5,000 fine, and as a first-time offender the charges were dismissed.
> 
> Court documents on the case were not immediately available.
> 
> Meanwhile, Guion's separate civil case — his attempt to retrieve his money and vehicle from the arrest — is ongoing.




Im really not sure why he has to sue to get his legally obtained money back from the justice system.


----------



## GenericMind

Told you they'd make a new rule because of that Pats/Ravens game. 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...pats-formation-now-ruled-illegal-substitution


----------



## alasdairm

you called it.

sad that a bunch of teams who don't know the rules and got their panties in a bunch had to get the rules changed to have a fighting chance 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

the other side of the coin is that the Pats get special treatment, due to being in bed with Roger Goodell. but I'm more playing Devil's Advocate, here

I just despise how some conferences get it far easier. I also hate the NFC South fwiw. I also hate playing the Ravens twice in a year - they do things like break your QB's nose or your RB's arm (after hits were placed on them). I know the Jets would be physically the most comparable, but c'mon...

the fact is the AFC North has been the best conference for about a decade; if you go by the NFL's (superb) playoff system, that is


----------



## alasdairm

blah blah blah jim.

you said the afc east is a joke of a conference but the steelers have a losing record against the division in the last couple of years (including the biggest points-allowed loss in the history of your franchise).

then i demonstrated that the record between the afce and the afcn is a lot closer than you're implying (0.476 vs. 0.523)

then you said the patriots couldn't cut it in the afc north and i showed you how that's untrue (9-5 against the afcn in last 5 seasons).

you hate playing the ravens? i bet - your record against the ravens in the last 5 seasons is 5-7 (.416). the patriots record against the ravens over the same period? 4-2 (.666). i.e. much better 

i understand getting behind your team but you're just out of touch with reality on this subject.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

if you don't at least see the AFC East as one of the weakest divisions in football, and the AFC North as one of the strongest divisions in football; then I really don't know what to say. reality, as well


----------



## alasdairm

^ what you're saying and the history between the two divisions don't match up, jim.

maybe you don't put much stead in metrics like, you know, winning games?

the fact is that, ask most football fans who's stronger, then sure the ravens, bengals and steelers _seem_ stronger than the jets, bills and dolphins. i mean, they just must be, right?

but when you actually take a look at when they play each other, the afc east does great against the afc north.

if you want as objective a measure as possible, you have to look at dvoa. here's a site that does that: NFL Division Strength (2002-2013).

in almost all of those categories: Best & Worst Division Records in Non-Division Games; Best & Worst Division Scoring Differentials in Non-Division Games; Best & Worst DVOA - Offense & Defense; etc.

the afc east stacks up better than the afc north.

we'll never agree on this but i believe your unable to view this as objectively as you need to to be able to discuss it without just sounding like yet another football fan. you'll be telling me that the steelers have the best wide receiving corp. in all of football 

and i'm not blindly anti-steelers (the way many people are blindly anti-patriots) - you guys have a solid qb, one of the best rbs in the game and maybe the best wr in the game.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

think about the playoffs - the most fair metric

when is the last time the AFC East fielded even two play-off teams? I think it was probably 2009 when the Jest beat the Pats to get to the AFC Championship Game (to get bested by the Steelers)

when was the last time the AFC East fielded three teams in the playoffs? I don't think your pithy division has even once gotten close to that golden standard (meaning I doubt there has been a year in the past 2 decades to where 3 AFCE teams even had a .500 record or better)

it is tough looking at the game objectively, but if you drop your Patriots-tinted glasses, you would face reality and agree with the rest of the league that your division is regarded as a one-trick pony. you have the luxury of competing in a division that just isn't.... competitive

the playoffs are the metric to judge my point (playoffs should be a trump card vs the regular season). imagine even being neversickanymore, and playing regularly in the NFC North. sometimes, I wish the NFL did away with two division games because it inflates stats. thus making your path to the Super Bowl easier. shit man, if I were you I would be quite thankful that you picked the right NFL team when your plane landed in the USA 

ask any other fan here. the question boils down to "who would you rather face twice a year? A) AFC East opponents, or B) AFC North opponents


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> the most fair metric


only if you believe that.


axl blaze said:


> ask any other fan here. the question boils down to "who would you rather face twice a year? A) AFC East opponents, or B) AFC North opponents


if you play in the afc north, that question is simple - you want to play against the afc north.

if you are the steelers, the answer is definitely the afc north! you got destroyed by the patriots (the biggest points-allowed loss in the history of your franchise) and you got beat by the dolphins and the jets.

the dolphins!

the jets!

but don't take my word for it. from the comments at that footballoutsiders link:





> You're getting to the core of what it means to be a strong division. If you want to know which division you'd rather avoid facing in these years, then the stats above are right: it's the AFC East.



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The only thing that really matters in all of this is that the Patriots are stupid cheaters and we should all hate them.


----------



## alasdairm

nothing if not consistent, gm.

you know your shit - what's your thinking on jim's claims and my responses?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

maybe only gm cares about these headlines:

Buffalo Bills May Have Most Talented Roster in NFL

Why Is It Always the Patriots?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> you know your shit - what's your thinking on jim's claims and my responses?
> 
> alasdair



I think that the only reason people would agree with Axl is because of the playoffs and the overall perception of the division being bad, but when you dig into the numbers that's not really the case. The only reason the AFCN has been more successful in the postseason is because everyone except the Browns have a franchise QB.

Regardless I think there won't be much argument after the 2015 season is concluded. Even without a gaggle of franchise QBs the rest of the teams in the AFCE have loaded up with enough talent at every other position to be nasty. And then of course the Patriots are the Patriots. The Seahawks basically gave teams without a QB(even though Russell Wilson is pretty good) the roadmap for succeeding in today's NFL without relying on your QB. When they won the Superbowl in 2013 Wilson only averaged around 25 pass attempts per game and around 200 yards per game. A stifling defense, smash mouth run game, and only asking your QB to make short accurate passes to TEs and screens will do the rest.

If the AFCN was a better division than the AFCE in the past, I don't think that margin was very wide much last year except for the Jets. And I certainly don't think the AFCN is going to be the tougher of the two this coming season. If the Steelers, Bengals, and Ravens had to play the Patriots twice last year or every year all 3 of them definitely would NOT have made the playoffs in 2014.

The AFCE is now probably the best defensive division in the entire league now that San Fran crumbled in the NFCW. That will become very apparent when the season starts. And I actually think they're ahead of the curve, because I foresee the league going back toward run-heavy offenses in the semi-near future anyway. I think it's a lot more difficult to be a QB in the NFL today compared to 20 years ago. And I think once guys like Manning and Brady retire, we're going to have a lot less domination by teams with star QBs and a lot more teams having to use middling guys like Jay Cutler. Because Andrew Luck doesn't come around in every draft. There just aren't enough rookie QBs with the natural talent to come into the NFL their first year and become great. And that's what teams are asking them to do now. Brady sat. Aaron Rodgers sat for 3 years. Kids need time to develop. And if you don't give them that time their confidence and careers get ruined. Who knows if Aaron Rodgers would have ever been good if they threw him into a starting position his first season instead of letting him sit and learn behind Favre. Or Brady behind Bledsoe.

So while we may have 3-4 teams with really good QBs like Rodgers and Matt Ryan, most other teams will be trying to build like Seattle. It's full circle. RBs used to be the darlings of the NFL in the 90s. Now they get paid squat and it's all about the passing game. It's about to change again imo.

So consider the AFCE the future of football.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> maybe only gm cares about these headlines:
> 
> Buffalo Bills May Have Most Talented Roster in NFL
> 
> Why Is It Always the Patriots?
> 
> alasdair



Ahhhhh it's like sweet sweet ambrosia in my tummy


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> ...but when you dig into the numbers that's not really the case.


exactly.

thanks for the considered post.

i want the bills, jets and dolphins to all be great teams and i think that the afce is going to look even better in the next couple of years, even if the pats start to slip a bit.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

I want the Bills to lose another Super Bowl. They can't do that unless they win their division first.


----------



## GenericMind

Only the most sadistic fuck of sadistic fucks would want that. Any true football fan would never wish that on their worst enemies.

I think I've demonstrated over the years that I have a sincere, deep, and probably unhealthy hate for the Patriots. But I wouldn't wish the fate of the Jim Kelly-led Bills on them. Ever. Or more accurately: on their fans. There's literally nothing comparable in today's sports world to losing 4 Superbowls in a row. It's not even possible to get into that situation anymore.

I was too young for the full gravity of all that to affect me, but I know there were plenty of hardcore fans it absolutely crushed.


You might be the only person that would like to see the Bills lose another Superbowl. And that includes all the Jets, Patriots, and Miami fans I know.


----------



## CosmicG

Simple truth. Bengals are going to do something special this year. We are long overdue. Lost the second super bowl to the 49ers in the last few 'minutes during my birth. Who dey.


----------



## alasdairm

^ define something special? division win? afc champs? superbowl win?

alasdair


----------



## Methox23

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Simple truth. Bengals are going to do something special this year. We are long overdue. Lost the second super bowl to the 49ers in the last few 'minutes during my birth. Who dey.



Lol, not with Dalton...


----------



## cj

I'm happy the eagles signed Miles Austin to a one year deal. We can now go into the draft with a best player available mindset. I'm hopeing we get Landon Collins as he was a real stud at Alabama. He plays with a nasty attitude that is fun as hell to watch.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol chargers working out mariota 

We should keep rivers IMO


----------



## alasdairm

^ you made a number of incorrect predictions for the chargers last season and they finished 3rd and didn't even make the playoffs.

what's your ridiculous prediction for the chargers this season?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Super Bowl tbh


----------



## alasdairm

yeah, you'll be lucky to finish third in the division this season.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

win the superbowl or get to the superbowl?

i'll bet you $100 they do not make it to the superbowl. man up, chargers "fan".

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

do you think dew will be able to make $100 by next february?


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'll bet you a dollar burger we make it to the playoffs and make It to the Super Bowl and lose .

And I need to make 360 by August 31 just 280 more dollas


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> alasdair



This shit had me giggling:D


----------



## CosmicG

Dude the Bengals are going to kick so much ass this year. This is OUR year. Feel me.


----------



## neversickanymore

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Dude the Bengals are going to kick so much ass this year. This is OUR year. Feel me.





neversickanymore said:


> This shit had me giggling:D


,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## axl blaze

the Bengals are a great team actually, but they will go nowhere with Dalton

most Bengals fans around here I know want them to suck horribly this year so they can rid their system of Dalton and make moves for their next possible franchise QB

how the fuck does Marvin Lewis still have a job? he's not bad... but not good, either


----------



## alasdairm

2015 NFL schedule: Which teams have the easiest and hardest matchups?

cue the usual whining about schedule strength...

axl, the patriots host the steelers in the season opener 

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Axl I appreciate your kind words in regard to the Bengals and agree with everything you said. But obviously as a fan off the Bengals I hate the steelers man! They are a fun team to watch though, so clutch, and when you think they have lost they come back and win. I feel like our division is one of the toughest for sure.


----------



## pharmakos

pretty good schedule imo.


----------



## neversickanymore

I'm not especially happy.

I may be boxed up for the Nov 1 victory.

Jan 3 on the tundra BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..  both of the viqueens lip sets will be frozen solid. 

A ton of good teams in there.


----------



## pharmakos

glad they put the Lions vs. Packers game in December in Detroit.  Lions have been pretty much cursed to have a December game at Lambeau for awhile now.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills are going at least 10-6 this year. Mark it! Home opener against the Colts and then Patriots in week two should be a great early test to see how serious they are.

I like how the defending Superbowl champions have one of the easiest schedules in the league and only play 4 games against teams that made the playoffs last year. Fucking Patriots.


----------



## neversickanymore

thenightwatch said:


> glad they put the Lions vs. Packers game in December in Detroit.  Lions have been pretty much cursed to have a December game at Lambeau for awhile now.



Ha speaking of which.. Cowgirls dec 13th 



GenericMind said:


> I like how the defending Superbowl champions<*> have one of the easiest schedules in the league and only play 4 games against teams that made the playoffs last year. Fucking Patriots.



Your forgot the asterix.. must always remember the asterix so I added it for you.


----------



## GenericMind

Haha thanks. I should know that already. Most people on the Buffalo Bills message boards will correct you if you post their name without an asterick.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I like how the defending Superbowl champions have one of the easiest schedules in the league and only play 4 games against teams that made the playoffs last year. Fucking Patriots.





alasdairm said:


> cue the usual whining about schedule strength...


totally called it.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I like how the defending Superbowl champions have one of the easiest schedules in the league and only play 4 games against teams that made the playoffs last year.


number of teams the bills play in 2015 that made the playoffs last season: *only 4*.

would you like some cheese with your whine?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I didn't say teams that made the 2014 playoff teams. I said games against teams that made the 2014 playoffs. There's a significant and obvious difference.

The Bills play 5. The Patriots play 4. That makes sense to you for a team that went 9-7 and missed the playoffs and a team that won the Superbowl? This has nothing to do with who the Bills play and everything to do with who the Patriots play.

Let it sink in for a minute. The team that won the Superbowl last year is only playing 4 games out of 16 against teams that even made the playoffs last year. How you could not see how FUCKED that is?


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I didn't say teams that made the 2014 playoff teams. I said games against teams that made the 2014 playoffs.


read that back. it makes no sense at all.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

It does though. You're claiming the Bills only play 4 teams that made the playoffs last year. I'm saying they play 5 GAMES against teams that made the playoffs last year. It's a significant difference.


----------



## GenericMind

Let's put it another way: The Bills have to play 3 games against teams that made the playoffs last year(including one that made it to the AFC championship game) and 2 games against the Superbowl Champions. Kindly describe to me how the Patriots schedule is anywhere near that level of difficulty. And then explain to me why the defending Superbowl Champions should have an easier schedule than a team that has has 1 winning season in a decade.

It's not about the Bills' schedule. I LIKE the Bills' schedule. I'm just fucking sick of the Patriots coasting FOREVER in this league with every little advantage anyone could possibly imagine. is it any wonder they're the most hated team in the entire country?

EDIT: Sorry, they're the second most hated team behind the Cowboys. But that's what happens when you call yourself "America's Team."


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> I didn't say teams that made the 2014 playoff teams. I said games against teams that made the 2014 playoffs. There's a significant and obvious difference.
> 
> The Bills play 5. The Patriots play 4. That makes sense to you for a team that went 9-7 and missed the playoffs and a team that won the Superbowl? This has nothing to do with who the Bills play and everything to do with who the Patriots play.
> 
> Let it sink in for a minute. The team that won the Superbowl last year is only playing 4 games out of 16 against teams that even made the playoffs last year. How you could not see how FUCKED that is?



since you play more games against teams in your own conference, wouldn't it be natural for a team that made the playoffs to play more games against teams that didn't make the playoffs?


----------



## GenericMind

No. That reasoning doesn't even stand when you're talking about divisions let alone conference. 3-out-of-4 teams in the AFC North made the playoffs last season.

The easiest comparison is the team that did the second best in the league last season, the Seahawks. They play 9 games against teams that made the playoffs last season. More than double the Patriots.


----------



## pharmakos

ah, wow.  must be punishment for those deflated balls and those illegal "ineligible receiver" plays.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> And then explain to me why the defending Superbowl Champions should have an easier schedule than a team that has has 1 winning season in a decade.


i think it's lame to expect your team to be handed an easy schedule on a plate because they suck so much. i think a stronger statement - a winning statement - is to go out and win these games and prove you deserve your spot in the playoffs.

football fans are funny. when your (ones) team get beat by a team they're expected to win against, it's "_on any given sunday_". but when one is criticising other teams it's all about how cake their schedule is.

looking at the pats schedule last season, they actually did relatively poorly against teams you would have considered weaker opponents at the start of that season:

lost to the dolphins
beat the raiders by only 7 points
beat the jets by only 2 points
beat the jets by only 1 point
lost to the bills

then they crushed their stronger opponents:

beat the bengals by 26 points
beat the broncos by 22 points
beat the colts by 22 points

last season, the patriots had the 10th hardest schedule using the official nfl strength of schedule rankings and they won their division and the superbowl...

strength of schedule is such a distraction as it assumes that teams will be just as good this year as they were last year which is pretty unrealistic.

gm, you're starting to sound like axl - spouting emotional nonsense instead of solid analysis. you're better than this, man.



alasdairm said:


> cue the usual whining about schedule strength...


again, totally called it 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

further, you seem to be implying that there's some patriots fan at the nfl giving the patriots a cake schedule. the formula for determining nfl opponents is quite open: 2015 Opponents Determined.

conspiracies everywhere!

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i think it's lame to expect your team to be handed an easy schedule on a plate because they suck so much. i think a stronger statement - a winning statement - is to go out and win these games and prove you deserve your spot in the playoffs.



That's a pretty clever straw man argument nestled in the rest of that post. I've said like 3 times I don't have a problem with the Bills' schedule. At all. I actually like our schedule this year. I have a problem with the cheating-ass Patriots who you seem to think are really good enough to win the past Superbowl on their own merits, and not because they're cheaters, having one of the easiest schedules int he league while their Superbowl opponents have one of the hardest LIKE THEY SHOULD.

None of it really matters though. The little things that piss me off about the Patriots are insignificant in the grand scheme of things. I'm content in knowing that they'll go down in history known as cheaters and their "success" will be forever marred by that perception.

I'm pretty ok with the way things stand now. Everyone hates the Patriots because they're cheaters and all of their legitimate success in the early-to-mid 2000s will be rolled into the narrative of them being scumbags in the second half of Brady's career.


----------



## alasdairm

patriots had the best response possible to that. they won the superbowl.

since when was the best team the most popular team? since never.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> further, you seem to be implying that there's some patriots fan at the nfl giving the patriots a cake schedule. the formula for determining nfl opponents is quite open: 2015 Opponents Determined.
> 
> conspiracies everywhere!
> 
> alasdair



Link broken.

Just give up defending them ali.   Kick back, pop a cold one and daydream about and bask in  all those amazing and utterly tainted wins.

Pat are going to nose dive to below .500 this year.  Has Been Tshits.. get your has been Tshirts...


----------



## alasdairm

link is fixed.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Once again the Bengals have one of the toughest schedules out of any other team in the NFL this year. Four prime time games though hell yeah. This is Daltons last year unless he can pull it together...


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## alasdairm

strength of schedule is (almost) meaningless. for example last season, going into the 2013 season, the carolina panthers had the toughest strength of schedule. after the 2013 season was over, the panthers had played the 17th most difficult schedule. the buccaneers ended up playing the most difficult schedule in 2013 but, before the season, they were projected to play the 17th hardest schedule.

last season, two teams in the top 10 with the toughest schedule were the seahawks (#6) and the patriots (#10) and they ended up in the superbowl. the titans, jags and browns all had cake schedules by the numbers and they still sucked.

sure, it's a factor but good teams find ways to win and crappy teams find ways to lose.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

How about schedule against teams coming off extra rest? Yet again the Bills get screwed by having played more teams coming off a BYE than any team in the league over the past 12ish years. And that's not just Bills fans digging for conspiracies. These articles were written by a non-local ESPN writer.



> 4. The Buffalo Bills will play three of their first five games against teams with more rest than they'll have had, a continuation of a long-term trend I noted last week.
> 
> From 2002-14, the Bills played more games against teams coming off either a bye week or a Thursday night game (29) than any other team in the NFL, a competitive imbalance the league hopes to correct with the aid of several researchers from the University at Buffalo.
> 
> The Bills' opponents in Week 2 (Patriots) and Week 4 (Giants) will have 10 days of rest following a Thursday night game. Their Week 5 opponent (Tennessee Titans) will be returning from its bye.
> 
> The Buffalo researchers also hope to minimize unbalanced concentrations of division games, which could have an inordinate impact on titles, tiebreakers and playoff seeding. The Green Bay Packers have a stretch between Weeks 2 and 9 in which they won't play an NFC North game. Then they'll have four consecutive games against division opponents. As a result, a well-timed or poorly timed injury to a key player could dramatically make an impact on the Packers' fortunes.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/166141/inside-slant-innovating-the-nfl-schedule




The Patriots? They've had to play teams coming off their BYE half as much. Add that to all the other little advantages they always seem to get over most other teams; everything from having an easier schedule to having some of the lowest amount of defensive pass interference calls against them every year for like 8 years running.

I guess it's easy to maintain a dynasty when you cheat AND the league always seems to put you in good positions to win in a million different little ways.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hey man sd had like a top 3 toughest schedule and went 9-7


----------



## GenericMind

Well yeah I mean schedule and stuff like that is never going to dictate whether a team can make the playoffs or not. Like ali said good teams find a way to win and bad teams find a way to lose. But little advantages add up to increase your chances of winning. If you suck AND all the little things are working against you, you're basically fucked. For say...... 15 years or so.


----------



## alasdairm

go back to your tent, dwe. the big boys are talking.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

scheduling is cyclical, and done fairly in the NFL. however, some years are easier than the others. last year the Steelers had it pretty easy playing the NFC South. however, this year Pittsburgh's scheddy is BRUTAL. if the Steelers can manage even 11 wins, I will consider them a threat to the AFC Championship

that being said, the Pats do have a shockingly easy year lined up, this year

I do believe I called their home game against Pittsburgh to be their season-opener - because it was the most interesting/difficult game for New England all year

at the very least it should be a quality game to start the NFL season. I would be taking the Steelers over the Pats, but LeVeon Bell is suspended for the first 3 games... advantage: Pats


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> since when was the best team the most popular team? since never.



last time that happened - the Dallas Cowboys in the 1990s. I despise the Cowgirls though


----------



## GenericMind

I'm just blowing BS about the Pats' schedule because I hate them so much and it's fun. In all honesty I think their schedule is going to be a lot harder than it appears because I think the other 3 teams in the division all got much, much better from last season. Brady is going to have to contend with 3 of the nastiest defenses in the entire league for 6 games every year now.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. it will be interesting to see how the pats fare. the afc division games should be fun to watch.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Stopped by the Lambeau Atrium to hit the Packer pro shop..  picked up a new lid and a tramp stamp for the new truck topper.


----------



## GenericMind

Nice! Damn that reminds me I have like $125 in giftcards to the Bills pro shop at the stadium from those stupid texting lawsuit payouts they did last year. I should go get myself another jersey!


----------



## neversickanymore

Thats would have been nice to get.   Its crazy how much kick ass stuff is in that shop.  

Its also going to be great to get back to sporting my tribal on a daily basis.  GB is so small and filled with so many packer fans that its kinda rare to see people sporting pack gear.. That is until game day and then almost everyone except the incarcerated and carrot suited up are in uniform.

The vast majority of businesses around GB have a "casual" day on game day or in the days before where people can ditch thier slave suits for the Green and Gold. 



> *NFL SEASON KICKOFF 2015
> 0YEARS: 132DAYS: 20HOURS: 46MINUTES: 46 S till kickoff. *



http://www.tickcounter.com/countdown/20150903083000pm/w5270/1/NFL_SEASON_KICKOFF_2015

Next week is drafty .. im getting fired up already.


----------



## GenericMind

It's funny this is the first draft in forever I don't really care about. Bills don't have a first round pick and I honestly don't think there's a big chance of anyone they draft this year to get a starting spot on the roster for 2015. The Bills roster is pretty much set aside from QB, and there isn't a top QB the Bills have enough ammunition to get in this draft.

I'll still be watching the entire draft though. It's always exciting to see who goes where.


----------



## MikeOekiM

for falcons, a pass rusher #8 and im happy but anything else and i'll probably question wth they're doing. todd gurley maybe i could be swayed


----------



## GenericMind

Man I hope the Bills pick La'El Collins at 50. He was a consensus top 15 pick until he was questioned by police last week about his ex-gf's murder. From the sounds of it I don't think he had anything to do with it, but apparently it's enough of a risk that no team wants to take the chance.

He's a plug-and-play OG or OT and the Bills need all the offensive line help they can get. I say take the gamble!

Also, fuck the jets for getting the best player in the draft at #6. The AFCE just keeps getting nastier and nastier.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im happy with SD trade with sf from 17 to 15 to pick up melvin gordon


----------



## GenericMind

Not happy at all with the Bills' 50th pick. I can give details tomorrow when I'm not fuming.


----------



## Kenickie

taking more mean boys from the sec. i didn't even know damian swann had declared but that's cool, he was a real meany pants at uga.


----------



## GenericMind

Such an anticlimactic draft for the Bills. I mean I knew going into it it would be since they didn't have a 1st or 4th round pick, but still.

Now the longggggggg wait until training camp.


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> Not happy at all with the Bills' 50th pick. I can give details tomorrow when I'm not fuming.



dont like ronald darby? or you just wish they drafted another position? my brother is a florida state fan so i got to watch him a lot and i thought he would have been a first rounder. bills sure do love fsu, 3 picks this year and 2 already on the roster. and i feel like they used to have more than that


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Not happy at all with the Bills' 50th pick. I can give details tomorrow when I'm not fuming.


so?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Eh I'm over it already. I was just mad they picked a CB when an offensive lineman like Jake Fisher was still on the board. The Bills biggest need(aside from QB) is most definitely offensive line.

Is it good to draft good young CBs to develop? Yes. Did the 4th best pass defense last year HAVE to draft one? Definitely not.


----------



## GenericMind

Make it happen!

Rex Ryan having dinner with La'El Collins in Baton Rouge


----------



## GenericMind

*BUSTED*

They released a 243 page report today after concluding their deflategate investigation.



> Ted Wells: “More probable than not” Patriots manipulated balls
> 
> Posted by Darin Gantt on May 6, 2015, 1:17 PM EDT
> Tom Brady
> AP
> The NFL has released the long-awaited DeflateGate report, and the short version of the findings by Ted Wells is that the Patriots seem to have done something funny here.
> 
> The full report was released moments ago, and in his summary, Wells writes that the irregularities in the balls used in the AFC Championship Game.
> 
> “For the reasons described in this Report, and after a comprehensive investigation, we have concluded that, in connection with the AFC Championship Game, it is more probable than not that New England Patriots personnel participated in violations of the Playing Rules and were involved in a deliberate effort to circumvent the rules,” Wells concluded. “*In particular, we have concluded that it is more probable than not that Jim McNally [the Officials Locker Room attendant for the Patriots] and John Jastremski [an equipment assistant for the Patriots] participated in a deliberate effort to release air from Patriots game balls after the balls were examined by the referee*.
> 
> “*Based on the evidence, it also is our view that it is more probable than not that Tom Brady [the quarterback for the Patriots] was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski involving the release of air from Patriots game balls.*”



http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...probable-than-not-patriots-manipulated-balls/


----------



## subotai

the pats - colts game was a blowout dominated by LeGarrate Blount anyway I dont see how DeflateGate ever mattered, at all


----------



## GenericMind

Who said they only deflated balls for that game? They've probably been doing it for years.

And winning for a reason besides your cheating doesn't make it ok to cheat. That's kindergarten 101 stuff.


----------



## pharmakos

because cheating is cheating, whether it affected the outcome or not.


----------



## subotai

seattle builds a stadium that amplifies crowd noise is that cheating?

atlanta pumped in crowd noise and still lost more than half their games, cheating?

its only cheating if you lose to it. play the game.

the patriots have a franchise QB, a HoF coach, and year after year get guys who leave other teams in their prime to buy into winning a ring in New England.

and your team just sits on the bleachers and watches

is what really is going on here

I hate the Pats as much as anyone but this whole story was just ESPN filler type shibe


----------



## GenericMind

It's interesting that they waited until after the draft to release the report. Especially considering what Goodell said after Spygate concluded.




> Goodell vowed then to impose tougher penalties on future violators of the league’s competitive rules.
> 
> “Too often, competitive violations have gone unpunished because conclusive proof of the violation was lacking,” Goodell wrote in that memo. “I believe we should reconsider the standard of proof to be applied in such cases, and make it easier for a competitive violation to be established. And where a violation is shown, I intend to impose more stringent penalties on both the club and the responsible individual(s). *I will also be prepared to make greater use of draft choice forfeiture in appropriate cases. *I believe this will have the effect of deterring violations and making people more willing to report violations on a timely basis.”
> 
> In April 2008, the owners endorsed Goodell’s so-called anti-cheating measures.
> 
> “As the Commissioner and Competition Committee, we must take every appropriate step to safeguard the integrity of the NFL,” Goodell wrote in the 2008 memo. “We have already taken some positive and significant actions this past season, but we must go further to ensure fair competition amongst our 32 teams and maintain public confidence in our game.”






subotai said:


> its only cheating if you lose to it. play the game.



That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## subotai

I still think the Saints would have beaten Seattle in last year's playoffs if it wasn't a downpour in the first half

The Seahawks obviously cheated by building a defense oriented team in an area with a lot of rainfall

Dez Bryant got cheated out of a touchdown against the Packers in the playoffs

the Lions got cheated out of Pass Interference against the Cowboys in the Wild Card

cheating/unfairness is a part of sports, its just depends on how much you care about / place blame on it that determines how much of a sniveling pussy you are


----------



## subotai

yeah idk I hate the patriots dont get me wrong just saying


----------



## pharmakos

subotai said:


> the Lions got cheated out of Pass Interference against the Cowboys in the Wild Card



we sure did.  i almost blacked out that part of my memory.  now i'm pissed all over again.  thanks, shim.


----------



## subotai

im in a pretty apprehensive mood about the 2015 Eagles season so its probably why im trying to shit on anything and everything

god I hate Sam Bradford, this season is going to be all dependent on his health

let's check his track record there
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
and we're fucked

FUCKED MAN

unless Byron Maxwell was the real catalyst for the Seahawks defense but with less commercials, which id doubt

they shouldnt have traded Foles, im pissed


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Have fun with Matthews


----------



## GenericMind

They're talking suspension for Tom Brady now. Just made my day.


----------



## pharmakos

they've seriously got to do something.  what reason would the pats have to not cheat again if they don't get punished?


----------



## GenericMind

Obviously the punishment they got when they got caught cheating in 2007 wasn't enough to deter them when they were fined $750,000 and lost their first round draft pick. Suspension seems like the only obviously choice. I also tend to think the NFL waited until after this year's draft to have the report released, that way a suspension would seem more justified. Nobody cares if they lose a draft pick a year from now. Now they can say "Well, we can't take any of their 2015 draft picks so we better suspend them."

And Bill Bellichick shouldn't get off the hook just because he was "probably not aware of what was going on." The Commissioner Roger Goodell himself said that a head coach's ignorance of misconduct by his players or staff under him is does NOT excuse that head coach, because he's responsible for what his team does. He said that when he suspended Sean Peyton from coaching the Saints FOR AN ENTIRE SEASON even though he had no knowledge about "Bountygate."

Bye Bye Bellichick.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm one of the few people that think the league is going to come down hard on Tom Brady. Everyone I talk to seems to think all he'll get is a fine. MAYBE a 1 game suspension.

I'm thinking 6 game suspension which is appealed by the players' union and lowered to 4. That would mean the Patriots start the first quarter of the 2015 at 1-3 if they're lucky as they face off against the Steelers, Bills, Cowboys, and Jaguars without Brady. We'll see how "good" the Patriots are without Brady.


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> im in a pretty apprehensive mood about the 2015 Eagles season so its probably why im trying to shit on anything and everything
> 
> god I hate Sam Bradford, this season is going to be all dependent on his health
> 
> let's check his track record there
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> and we're fucked
> 
> FUCKED MAN
> 
> unless Byron Maxwell was the real catalyst for the Seahawks defense but with less commercials, which id doubt
> 
> they shouldnt have traded Foles, im pissed


Have some faith man! I am going to be at the first regular season Monday night game in ATL so you know we got at least one win in the bag . But for real chip knows what he is doing let's just support him and hope Bradford's last surgeon was quality.


----------



## subotai

how bout them Jaguars

they need to move cities and just pretend the franchise never existed

RIP Keenan McCardell, Jimmy Smith, Maurice Jones Drew, and Fred Taylor

and as far as Fowler goes


----------



## alasdairm

Tom Brady, Patriots get hammered by NFL in deflate-gate punishment:





			
				that article said:
			
		

> The NFL took deflate-gate very seriously, hammering the New England Patriots with unheard of punishment in the matter of deflated footballs.
> 
> The league announced Monday that quarterback Tom Brady was suspended four games, the team was fined $1 million and will lose its 2016 first-round draft pick and a fourth-round pick in 2017. The league has been considering punishment since the release of investigator Ted Wells' report on Thursday.
> 
> *That's a huge punishment considering there was no evidence Brady was directly involved and the Wells Report said Patriots ownership and coach Bill Belichick weren't involved.* The league said the punishment was for violating playing rules and not cooperating fully in the investigation.


 (my emphasis)

patriots first 4 games next season: steelers; @bills; jags; @cowboys

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Love it!!!! The 1st round draft pick was just icing on the cake!

Patriots are toast this season. He'll come back to 1-3 if he's lucky and still have 5 divisional games against 3 of the best defensive lines in the league.

Also, Bellichick is now the only coach in NFL history to lose 2 1st round draft picks due to cheating scandals. Hot dayum.

As a pats fan I'm sure you think it's an unjust punishment ali. I know I would if it were the Bills. What in your mind would have been a more proper one, if any at all?


----------



## alasdairm

i think brady's suspension is unjust - given that there's no evidence he was involved.

i think that the patriots are a powerhouse organization and allowing this to happen was just stupid. winners don't need to do crap like this.

i agree that bellichick/the patriots organization should be sanctioned for allowing it to happen.

i'm annoyed, mostly.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Five reasons why the NFL got the deflate-gate punishment dead wrong: 





			
				that article said:
			
		

> The NFL made a circus out of deflate-gate, and it made sure in the end it got the reaction it wanted from the general public.
> 
> That's the only way to really figure the miscues the NFL made with its unprecedented and overdone punishments for the New England Patriots in deflating footballs (an issue, as we'll see, the league never cared about before).
> 
> The NFL screwed up this punishment, going for the standing ovation from a mostly Patriots-hating public (all good teams are hated, and the Patriots surely rub people the wrong way) instead of doing what was right. Here are five reasons the NFL got the punishment so, so wrong:
> 
> The NFL did not care much about football tampering, until it fit its agenda
> 
> How do I know the NFL didn't care about ball tampering before? Well, there are two cases in which it did practically nothing, seeing them as the misdemeanors they were. Many people have brought these situations up in previous days, including ESPN.com's Mike Reiss. They are perfect examples of the NFL's hypocrisy when it came to the Patriots...


i actually disagree with "_The Patriots as an organization were not found to be responsible for wrongdoing_". maybe they were not, but they're in charge and they allowed it to happen. the buck stops there.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

No worries. I'm sure they'll be fine. I heard they already signed an FA QB to play in those 4 games. Lucky for the Bills there's no way he could be as good as Brady.


----------



## alasdairm

^ that is amusing 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Honestly, I'd be more pissed about the loss of next year's 1st round pick. That's a pretty big deal imo.


----------



## cj

I bet Brady's suspension will be reduced to 2 games.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Honestly, I'd be more pissed about the loss of next year's 1st round pick. That's a pretty big deal imo.


maybe. look at the pats' last 5 first picks:

2014: dominic easley
2013: jamie collins
2013: dont'a hightower
2011: nate solder
2010: devin mccourty

losing a 1st pick is a big deal but the patriots have traditionally done pretty well in the off-season with trades/fas.





crimsonjunk said:


> I bet Brady's suspension will be reduced to 2 games.


probably.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

lol. brian baldinger says that, even with brady out, the pats still have the best qb in the division.

i think ryan tannehill would have something to say about that.

i think jimmy garoppolo is in a great position. he really has nothing to lose.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Jimmy G is definitely going to have a chance to shine. He's going to have a tough go of it though. Even the Jags defense is much improved. Indy/Bills/Jags/Cowboys is going to be a tough 4 games to win imo.


----------



## GenericMind

Looks like Brady and the Patriots are gearing up for war against the NFL. Brady has hired famous sports lawyer and NFL arch-nemesis Jeffrey Kessler for a rumored anti-defamation lawsuit.

Leave it to the Patriots to refuse to take their lumps. This is going to turn into a circus with lawsuits and counter-lawsuits this summer imo. And even if the Patriots win, it's going to look even worse for them than it does now I think. Whereas they probably could have made this go away by accepting it and moving on, nobody is going to forget deflategate now.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Leave it to the Patriots to refuse to take their lumps.


that's disingenuous, gm. i think hypothetical discussion is of limited value but i would have a hard time believing it if you told me that, under the same circumstances, you didn't agree with the bills aggressively appealing.

i agree the first 4 games are tough but it goes both ways - those teams have to play the ne defense and new england it has demonstrated that it can win another way of one way's not working...

if they scrape out of those games 2-2, they could be absolutely fine. they started 2-2 last year and i think that season worked out fine 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I probably wouldn't agree with it if it was the Bills instead of the Patriots, but that doesn't mean my opinion would be right. If the Bills had already been caught and punished for cheating in a big scandal like Spygate and then they got caught and punished again, they deserve what they'd get. 

I was more talking about the word that Kraft is considering suing the NFL. Players and teams should always appeal suspensions. But if Kraft takes the NFL to real court over this stuff he's a bonehead imo.


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> I was more talking about the word that Kraft is considering suing the NFL. Players and teams should always appeal suspensions. But if Kraft takes the NFL to real court over this stuff he's a bonehead imo.



QFT.  taking it to civil court is just a pain in the ass for everyone.


----------



## axl blaze

bwahahaha - the Steelers VS Pats NFL Opener is going to be a massacre

Steelers RB LeVeon Bell gets suspended two games for smoking an herb while Tom Brady gets suspended four games for directing equipment managers to deflate footballs? something doesn't add up...

also L. Blount is suspended for two games iirc. that means QB Jimmy Garrapalo will be handing off the football to RB Jonas Gray for the first two games of NE's season... pretty fucking dismal, right there

as much as I hate/respect the Pats - and as much as they would probably win that home opener VS the Steelers (due to Pitt revamping their entire secondary with newbs) - in the spirit of the game, I would much rather wish that each team's best were lined up against one another - to justly determine the true winner

but hey - get caught cheating and ya get penalized

side note: thought this was funny: Least Likely 'Madden 16' Covers


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> ...directing equipment managers to deflate footballs...


he never directed anybody to do anything.

the report found that: _"it is more probable than not" that Brady was "at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities" of locker room attendant Jim McNally and equipment assistant John Jastremski._

no need to fabricate.

want to bet on the opening day game, jim? a week-long avatar bet. if you think the pats are getting crushed without brady, you should give me 6.5 points?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

truthfully, didn't read much about the report. but why single out Brady, and no one else?

god dammit you and your ava gets. since I've turned you down for so long, and I like to humor my friends... sure, I'll do it

I'll give you the 6.5 as well. I do have respect for the Pats, but I am interested in your confidence? do you know something that I don't, here...


----------



## subotai

yeah gm how big did your boner get when you heard the news about his suspension

im kind or curious to see how st louis plays this year tbh. they werent that bad last year and I think Foles is more reliable than Bradford

dude and ameer abdullah on the lions. I think he's gonna be sick right away possibly rookie of the year


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> truthfully, didn't read much about the report. but why single out Brady, and no one else?
> 
> god dammit you and your ava gets. since I've turned you down for so long, and I like to humor my friends... sure, I'll do it
> 
> I'll give you the 6.5 as well. I do have respect for the Pats, but I am interested in your confidence? do you know something that I don't, here...


you're giving me the points. pats win or lose by 6 points or less, i win. deal?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

deal



subotai said:


> dude and ameer abdullah on the lions. I think he's gonna be sick right away possibly rookie of the year



yeah, as a Big Ten fan I've been watching Ameer tear it up for quite some time. he is a special player


----------



## alasdairm

gm, you want to bet on the pats vs. bills game? you've long talked about how the pats are no good without brady so how many points you giving up?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> yeah gm how big did your boner get when you heard the news about his suspension



I almsot ripped my pants




alasdairm said:


> gm, you want to bet on the pats vs. bills game? you've long talked about how the pats are no good without brady so how many points you giving up?
> 
> alasdair



If the suspension holds through week 2 and Brady is out, the Bills will probably be favored by 2 in vegas is my guess. I'll double that and give you 4. If the line ends up coming out and they're favored by 4 points in vegas, I'll give you 6.


----------



## subotai

the more I look at the eagles defense the more Im actually kind of pumped to watch this team

d line is solid: Fletcher Cox should make the pro bowl this year at least

linebackers are fucking sick: Kiko alonso and Mychael Kendricks inside and Connor Barwin (basically a DE hybrid) and Brandon Graham on the outside who showed improvement finally

if you get anything out of Marcus Smith or Jordan Hicks thats just extra

cbs - I like Byron Maxwell, I think he was a bigger part of the seattle defense than people would give him credit for considering he got thrown at a lot. I hope Eric Rowe can play, if he is decent this defense will be on point. Boykin had a sort of down year last year but he is still a solid slot cornerback. I hope JaCorey Shepard makes the team, he seems like a decent late rounder

safeties - Malcolm Jenkins was awesome last year, but that was last year. hopefully he's not a one year wonder. Earl Wolff seems kind of shaky but he's better than the last guy they had, I cant even think of his name out of anger right now. It'll come to me

honestly I hope JaCorey Sheaprd can play safety. Kansas held TCU to 34 points when they were blowing everyone out and they seemed to stay away from throwing at him too much


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> If the suspension holds through week 2 and Brady is out, the Bills will probably be favored by 2 in vegas is my guess. I'll double that and give you 4. If the line ends up coming out and they're favored by 4 points in vegas, I'll give you 6.


deal.

jim & gm, when brady wins his appeal and the suspension is dropped completely, we can renegotiate 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Do you really feal he is going to win his apeal ali?


----------



## axl blaze

he probably will. Robert Kraft is going to have a stern talking to to his bed-fellow Roger Goodfuck

collusion at it's most finest example


----------



## GenericMind

I don't think he will. I think that He's guilty and all of this is just posturing by he, Kraft, and the Patriots.

*IF* he appeals he has to bring some evidence of his innocence. If Kraft wanted to take it to actual U.S. court then ALL of Brady's and the equipment staff's cellphone records could be subpoenaed, so Kraft definitely won't do that.

We'll see though. Brady might appeal just to make it look like he's innocent but it definitely won't go any further than that. If they reduce his suspension he'll be extremely lucky. The lost draft picks and the fine are a done deal though. No way Kraft tries to go to court to get those overturned.

It's interesting to note that the deadline for Brady to appeal is less than 2 hours away. 5pm EST.


----------



## GenericMind

Former NFL QB AJ Feely says he witnessed Patriots using doctored balls as far back as 2004

Ex-Patriot Center that played thousands of snaps with Brady believes he was behind deflategate


----------



## GenericMind

LOL. Now the Patriots are claiming that the equipment guy referred to himself as "the deflator" because he was trying to lose weight. hahahahaha

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ats-fire-back-at-wells--report-171744937.html


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's just stupid...





neversickanymore said:


> Do you really feal he is going to win his apeal ali?


no. i'm just trying to annoy axl and gm 

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

May 15th

I was waiting for subotai's outlandish early season pump up of the Eagles. Now let's sit back and wait for the mid season call that this is a rebuilding towards better times next year.

Thank god you aren't a jets fan


----------



## neversickanymore

Nfl season kickoff 2015
0years: 112 days: 03 hours: 57 minutes: 06 seconds


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> ^ that's just stupid...
> 
> alasdair



The sad part is that was just one or two lines in the 18,000 word rebuttal of the Wells report the Patriots' legal team released today. I didn't read it all yet but from what I understand it was a pretty compelling argument. They even had supporting statements from a nobel laureate scientist.

But, because of how unbelievably stupid that "deflator" explanation was everyone is going to dismiss the entire rebuttal as a joke. Whoever had the idea to put that excuse in there should be fired immediately.

Like I've been saying since the very beginning, the smartest thing to do would have been for Brady to say "I absolutely maintain my innocence and disagree with the NFL's decision to suspend me, but I just want to put all this behind me and play ball without this media circus being a distractionto my teammates while we get ready for next season." He could have then served his 4 games and came out of all this smelling a lot better than he does now. Public sentiment in this, which was already anti-Patriot, is only going to get worse as this appeal process drags out.


----------



## GenericMind

Actually, that's what I said they should do AFTER the investigation and punishment. The BEST thing for them to have done is simply admit it when the allegation first came up. During Brady's very first interview on this, before the report was released, if he said "Yeah I had the equipment guys keep the balls light. I didn't even realize there was a specific range they had to be in. I just find them easier to work with when they're not too full. It didn't even cross my mind that that would be considered cheating I realize now it was a mistake and I apologize." this whole thing wouldn't even be in the news right now. He probably would have gotten a $50k fine and that's it.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> But, because of how unbelievably stupid that "deflator" explanation was everyone is going to dismiss the entire rebuttal as a joke. Whoever had the idea to put that excuse in there should be fired immediately.


yep.

alasdair


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Actually, that's what I said they should do AFTER the investigation and punishment. The BEST thing for them to have done is simply admit it when the allegation first came up. During Brady's very first interview on this, before the report was released, if he said "Yeah I had the equipment guys keep the balls light. I didn't even realize there was a specific range they had to be in. I just find them easier to work with when they're not too full. It didn't even cross my mind that that would be considered cheating I realize now it was a mistake and I apologize." this whole thing wouldn't even be in the news right now. He probably would have gotten a $50k fine and that's it.



Nah this was going to be a huge story no matter what Brady said at that point. It's Tom Brady, Bill Belichek and cheating rolled into the same story. Too juicy to pass up for the media types.


----------



## GenericMind

It wouldn't have been nearly as big a story as it is now. I can guarantee you that. People would have already been over it Just like they were after Spygate.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> It wouldn't have been nearly as big a story as it is now. I can guarantee you that. People would have already been over it Just like they were after Spygate.



I disagree because I think it's the accumulation of evidence of cheating over time that made this such a big story. First there was the allegations they where intercepting play calls in foxborough then came spy gate now this. The bennefit of the doubt has been used. The general public now believes the patriots are cheaters. The NFL is reacting accordingly. Oh and firing the ball guys was a really classless move IMO. There is no way you will ever convince me they acted without Tom Brady's direction.


----------



## axl blaze

I still think it's possible the Pats win the AFC East this year, in spite of their harsh penalties

and that, my friends, highlights once again just how weak that conference is 

Brady's 1st game back is against the Colts @ Indy. that game is going to be fun as shit to watch


----------



## GenericMind

crimsonjunk said:


> I disagree because I think it's the accumulation of evidence of cheating over time that made this such a big story. First there was the allegations they where intercepting play calls in foxborough then came spy gate now this. The bennefit of the doubt has been used. The general public now believes the patriots are cheaters. The NFL is reacting accordingly. Oh and firing the ball guys was a really classless move IMO. There is no way you will ever convince me they acted without Tom Brady's direction.



The fact remains that people would already be over it if the Patriots had just kept quiet about the whole thing. There would be no "deflategate" headlines in today's news.


----------



## GenericMind

I really hope Goodell isn't as stupid as this to screw this whole thing up. I was reading the Players' Union's appeal letter to the league and noted a section where they stated Troy Vincent did not have the authority to give Brady a penalty. Surely, I thought, that's just semantics and there's nothing in the Collective Bargaining Agreement that says Goodell CANNOT delegate the responsibility to hand out punishments like this. So I read the relevant part of the actual agreement between the league and players:


*Section 1. League Discipline: Notwithstanding anything stated in Article 43:*

(a) *All disputes involving a fine or suspension imposed upon a player for
conduct on the playing field* (other than as described in Subsection (b) below) or involving
action taken against a player by the Commissioner for conduct detrimental to the
integrity of, or public confidence in, the game of professional football, *will be processed
exclusively as follows:* *the Commissioner will promptly send written notice of his action
to the player, with a copy to the NFLPA.* Within three (3) business days following such
written notification, the player affected thereby, or the NFLPA with the player’s approval,
may appeal in writing to the Commissioner.

Which is not what the Commissioner did. Instead he delegated it to the Senior Vice whatever Troy Vincent. If the whole thing gets thrown out because of this I'm going to be PISSED.


----------



## alasdairm

the irony of the thing being thrown out because the nfl did not follow a rule will not be lost on me 

prepare for delegategate!

alasdair


----------



## subotai

One Thousand Words said:


> May 15th
> 
> I was waiting for subotai's outlandish early season pump up of the Eagles. Now let's sit back and wait for the mid season call that this is a rebuilding towards better times next year.
> 
> Thank god you aren't a jets fan



its not that out of line to think this will be the best defense chip kelly has ever had

jordan hicks from texas looks like the linebacker theyve always wanted


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> the irony of the thing being thrown out because the nfl did not follow a rule will not be lost on me
> 
> prepare for delegategate!
> 
> alasdair



Mannn if Goodell fumbled this whole thing I'm going to freak! And just when I got a couple of my memes ready.


----------



## GenericMind

Shweet. I just got my Jabari Greer game-worn Bills jersey in the mail. Some old Bills fan in Texas posted on a Bills facebook page that he had it, didn't really want it anymore, but couldn't bring himself to throw it away so he was giving it away. I Paypal'ed him 10 bucks for shipping and BLAMO:











Definitely lucked out with that find.


----------



## ArCi

Wow for only $10, nice find

Did he wash the jersey or something? Looks pretty clean


----------



## GenericMind

Must be the lighting, it's a little dirty. There are some minor smudges on the front and what look like sweat stains in a few spots on the blue. Probably pretty standard for a Cornerback since they don't fall to the ground much during a game.

Greer was a small dude and there's no way it'd ever fit me so I'll probably just hang it up or something. Still a pretty cool find for 10 bucks. I have no idea why he was just giving it away. I was just lucky enough to see the post as soon as he made it so I was the first to message him, but a lot of fans commented on his post afterwards offering to buy it. He probably could could have gotten $100-$150 for it.

I've never actually touched a real NFL equipment jersey before so I really surprised at how heavy/thick they are. I guess the new Nike ones are more sports science-y are are a lot lighter but this one is an old Reebok one from the 2005 season and it's really heavy, dense, and stretchy.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah that's true. I'm not familiar with the player, I didn't know he was a CB. Definitely not getting scuffed up as much as d-lineman

And probably isn't falling on his back very often lol


----------



## GenericMind

It's too bad he's retired or I'd try to get it signed at training camp this year. I actually haven't been out to one of their TCs yet but I'm taking my girl and my sisters out there this year in July. Should be fun. I'm pretty sure they have tents set up for player signings throughout the practices.


----------



## GenericMind

Wow Robert Kraft just gave a press conference stating he would not fight the Patriots' penalties handed to them for Deflategate. Brady's appeal is separate, though. I wonder if Kraft and the Commish made a deal: If Kraft doesn't appeal the team penalties Goodell will lessen Brady's suspension to 2 games or something like that.


----------



## axl blaze

IDC Steelers still gonna rape that first game

"can't wait" - Bart Scott

feeling on Tannehill's monster contract? I'm not feeling much, only that I'd love to feel his wifes' insides


----------



## GenericMind

They overpaid Tannehill but I can't say I blame them. They're paying him for the player they expect him to become and not the player he is right now. Right now he's a decent QB. Definitely not elite. BUT, he's slowly improved each of his seasons in the NFL so far. Since they're a division rival my biggest hope is that now that he has his big contract he'll either keep playing like he's been playing or even better regress in 2015. It wouldn't be crazy if that's what happened either. He seems like a smart kid but it's very rare for a rookie to come in and then have 4 straight years of incremental progression. I could see him taking a step backward this year, especially having to play the Bills Dline twice, the Jets dline twice, and the Texans this year. JJ Watt is an absolute freak of nature and adding Clowney to that mix is going to be a nightmare for opposing QBs.

I'm more wondering what the hell the Dolphins' plan is going forward. They've approached this offseason like a team that feels like they have to go all-in and win a Superbowl NOW(kind of like The Pats signing Revis last offseason, the Saints spending big for Jarius Byrd, etc.) but they don't have an aging QB like those two teams do so I'm not sure what their plan is. What kind of team can you field over the next couple years when you have this much tied up in a young, still-barely-above-average QB, and a Defensive Tackle? That's more than a quarter of their ENTIRE 2016 salary cap!

*Combined cap hits for Ndamukong Suh & Ryan Tannehill: 

2015: $10.873M

2016: $40.24M*


----------



## GenericMind

Staying on the topic of the AFCE, alisdair... wtf is your team doing with their secondary?? I realize Bellichick has earned some leeway in the league with being able to get the most out of less-than-elite players on both offense and defense, but dude, losing Revis, Browner, and Dennard was huge in itself. Then I see they cut Arrington too? 

For anyone not familiar with the Pats' Cornerbacks, take the #1-#3 starting Corners on your favorite team and then get rid of them. Then take your team's best slot corner and cut him. How good would you feel about your team's CB situation? I can say without any sort of Bills fan bias that as it stands now the Patriots easily have one of the 3 worst cornerback situations in the entire league. And there aren't really any better CBs available in free agency right now.

I'm a firm believer that the Patriots finally won a Superbowl after 10 years of trying and failing because they finally made the type of "all or nothing" signing of Revis to bolster their secondary. Before last year the Patriots always neglected their secondary. They were always ranked bottom third in the league. Signing guys like Revis and Browner finally gave them that extra push they needed, and it was obviously the right move because they won another ring. I just don't see how Bellichick could EVER think he can be a real Superbowl contender after letting all those guys walk. Even if Tom Brady plays all 16 games they'll never make it to the Bowl.


----------



## GenericMind

axl blaze said:


> IDC Steelers still gonna rape that first game
> 
> "can't wait" - Bart Scott



They sure as fuck better. I'm counting on your boys to crush Jimmy G's debut as the Patriots QB while Brady is suspended so the Bills defense can absolutely destroy his confidence and eat his soul week two.


----------



## alasdairm

yep - i am scratching my head a little too. butler, fletcher and ryan are hardly awful but the pats d looked pretty sick last year - about 8th overall. we'll see, i guess 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Here's a breakdown I did of who they have left for the Bills' forums a couple days ago. Looks like some slim pickins.



> *Malcom Butler:* Undrafted rookie signed by the Patriots in 2014. Started 1 game all last year. Appeared in 11 games and had 15 tackles and 3 passes defended. Best known for his Superbowl-winning Interception which is the only interception of his career.
> 
> *Bradley Fletcher*: Drafted in 2009 in the 3rd round by the Rams. Cut by the Rams and picked up by the Eagles in 2013. In 2014 for the Eagles PFF ranked him 92nd out of the 108 qualified CBs in the league when he allowed 9 TDs.
> 
> *Logan Ryan:* Drafted in 2013 in the third round by the Patriots. Started 6 games for the Patriots in 2014 and served as mostly a reserve CB. Probably the only decent one in the lot.
> 
> *Robert McClain:* Picked in 2009 in the 7th round by the Panthers. Cut by the Panters in 2011 and picked up by the Jaguars who cut him 18 days later. Picked up by the Falcons in 2012 who let him walk to the Patriots in 2015.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Here's a breakdown I did of who they have left for the Bills' forums a couple days ago. Looks like some slim pickins.



As an eagles fan i can assure you Bradley fletcher sucks.


----------



## subotai

bradley fletcher does have a knack for fucking everything up but to be fair he was playing alongside a secondary that was equally shitty at just about every skill position etc etc, but if anyone could get anything out of him it would be the patriots because he always seemed capable of making plays he was just in the wrong spots last season


----------



## GenericMind

My best guess is that Bellichick is banking on the rest of the AFCE continuing to seriously struggle at the QB position. The only team that has a solid young QB that appears to be getting better is Tannehill. The Pats went Defensive Tackle-heavy in the draft so they're probably going to focus mostly on stopping the run. I'd look for Miami to beat the Pats at least once this year with Tannehill though. He's capable.

And I know it probably sounds crazy now, but you can quote me on this: EJ Manual is going to look A LOT better this season than he has in previous seasons. Most Bills fans have already written him off and just assume Matt Cassell will be starting for the Bills week 1 but I think it's going to be EJ all the way.

 Doug Marrone basically ruined the entire offense last season with his terrible schemes, terrible play-calling, and his micro-managing of the offensive line which proved disasterous. Just having Marrone gone would give EJ a better chance to succeed this season, but adding Greg Roman as OC and Aaron Kromer as the Oline coach is going to be a HUGE boost imo. I honestly can't think of an OC in the entire league that I'd rather have if my goal was to tailor an offense that a QB like EJ can succeed in. Just look what he did for Kaepernick. EJ is the same type of young, fast, athletic QB as Kap, just not as talented running the ball(not many QBs are).

So the AFCE might not be as QB-depraved as the Patriots think it's going to be. Only time will tell!


----------



## subotai

how could he look worse really so I mean...

ej that is


----------



## GenericMind

He can't. If he plays that badly, even in training camp, he'll never see the field as a Buffalo Bill again. But I don't think he'll play slightly better this season. I think he'll be A LOT better.


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> bradley fletcher does have a knack for fucking everything up but to be fair he was playing alongside a secondary that was equally shitty at just about every skill position etc etc, but if anyone could get anything out of him it would be the patriots because he always seemed capable of making plays he was just in the wrong spots last season


tend to agree. the patriots have a talent for getting the best out of people.

the seahawks had arguably the best secondary in football last year and they didn't win the superbowl 

alasdair


----------



## subotai

bradley fletcher was the fall guy for having chip kelly as the coach. his teams usually give up a lot of yards and lets be honest, he's an average cornerback at best but if given enough support around him he has the physical tools to be a difference maker. 

Idk we'll see how the eagles are this year against the pass, they cant get much worse than last year


----------



## subotai

ive been saying that a lot lately

"cant look much worse..."

its the lazy way of generalizing an entire season's expecatation of something into one sentence


----------



## GenericMind

Bleh. We really could have used him in the season opener against the Colts.


----------



## alasdairm

hey, you break the rules, you get punished. that's what happens 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

That's aight, it was expected. After Nigel Bradham got suspended for last season's opener for getting caught with a joint we all knew Dareus would get suspended for at least the opener. I'm just glad it was only 1 game. He was not only arrested with synethic pot(idiot) but he also had that drag racing incident where he crashed his car into a tree. I was worried it was gonna be 2 games.


----------



## axl blaze

synthetic pot - fucking gross

the NFL's terms of suspension are so arbitrary. aren't Blount, Bell, and this dude all suspended for a different amount of games for essentially all doing the same thing?

Goodell is losing his grip on the NFL and I couldn't be more happier. when Paul Tagliabue was the NFL Commish no one knew who he was, and that's the way it should be. Goodell's finger prints and DNA are far too entrenched in the game for my liking

if only the NFL could have someone like the NBA's Adam Silver. I've despised Goodell since Day 1


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah the suspension policies almost seem completely random. I don't think the Players' Union is going to put up with it for much longer. Goodell could find himself on the outs real soon.


----------



## alasdairm

enjoy this while you can, gm:








alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

LOL

I don't think I've ever asked before Ali... what got you into American football so much? I am genuinely interested. the rules are so cumbersome and the pace so erratic that you don't see many non US born fans

as a complete sports hipster I do think it's admirable regardless. I'm the type of dude that will watch curling or Aussie rules football with the best of them 

sports may be, along with religion, a method to control the common man by deflecting his attention - but damn, if only they didn't do such a fine job


----------



## alasdairm

when i moved here, as you know, my first us home was boston and, when i got here, the red sox were terrible and hadn't won in a world series since 1918. the new england patriots were the worst team in football. i assimilated pretty quickly and, living across the street from fenway, my first love became baseball . i suspect that my love of football grew from the fact that everybody in my office was all about baseball and football - it was a convenient summer/winter arrangement. i just didn't really hang out with anybody who watched hockey or basketball.

when i moved to the west coast, my best friend from scotland also moved to the bay area and he got pretty big into football - he's a raiders fan. we'd go to raiders games and spend all day watching football. then i moved to tahoe and sunday was one of my days off. i'd often get up, get baked and watch 3 football games because the resort would be crazy busy and i could go riding mid-week when it was quieter.

in 2001, in game 2, bledsoe was injured and in stepped tom brady. after that, watching patriots football got to be a pretty special thing 

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

If you want to get into basketball you should be watching the Golden State Warriors. Steph Curry is the best shooter that will ever play basketball. You'll never see another player like him

He might be the most entertaining thing in sports at the moment. Must see TV

I'm jealous you live so close to Oakland. You really should go see a game there


----------



## alasdairm

^ thanks for the recommendation.

went to two kings games this season. not so much 

alasdair


----------



## subotai

lol arci you hated real hard on the warriors last season


----------



## subotai

here's a *BOLD* prediction for you:

Tampa Bay wins the NFC South this year

worst to first, its happening. not even because of Winston, they lost a lot of close games last year and have a decent defense with two number 1 receivers imo (Jackson, Evans)

and that guy that got at rb, Doug Martin, he's pretty sick

TB wins nfc south

feeling *BOLD*


----------



## alasdairm

^ that is a bold prediction and i respect that. but it's hard to see the bucks doing better than either the panthers or the saints.

the saints are looking weaker but they have a lot of talent, they have drew brees who continues to roll, they have a solid defense and a decent schedule.

it's possible this division is, again, worst in football with an 9-7 or 8-8 division champion but it's hard to see the bucs winning more than 5 games...

my prediction is not as bold: eagles win the nfc east

alasdair


----------



## subotai

I just was looking at their scores from last year the other day, and it's crazy how many games they had a chance to win. look at these scores

w1: vs Carolina, L 20-14
w2: vs St Louis, L 19-17
w3: @ Atlanta, L 56 - 14 (was a thursday night game iirc, a lot of teams have one game where they get blown out each year really)
w4: @ Pittsburgh, W 27-24
w5: @ New Orleans, L 37-31(OT)
w6: vs Baltimore, L 48-17 (ok so two blowouts)
w7: bye
w8: vs Minnesota, L 19-13(OT)
w9: @ Cleveland, L 22-17
w10: vs Atlanta, L 27-17
w11: @ Washington, W 27-7
w12: @ Chicago, L 21-13
w13, vs Cincinnati, L 14-13
w14: @ Detroit, L 34-17 
w15: @ Carolina, L 19-17
w16: vs Green Bay, L 20-3
w17: vs New Orleans, L 23-20

that's a lot of games where they are a big play away from coming out with a win. Lovie Smith is a good coach, their defense will be decent this year, and I think Mike Evans and Vincent Jackson are the most dangerous 1-2 WR combination in the league, especially in the red zone. 

Their main problem was the offensive line last year, they were tied for 3rd for most sacks allowed

I think Winston will give them a confidence boost as a team though. Say what you want about his character, he definitely knows how to inspire his teammates and leaves it all on the field. Not to mention, he's not an overly speedy QB but he is somewhat shifty and hard to bring down. That will help the offensive line a little bit. Doug Martin made the pro bowl his rookie year iirc and then had an injury or two but he should be ready to go for this season.

one more guy to look out for this year: Austin Sefarian-Jenkins. 6'5, 262lb TE with decent hands. To go with Jackson (6'5, 230 lbs) and Evans (6'5, 231 lbs)? holy red zone percentage batman. if they dont score a TD at least 70% of the time that's weak.

and they drafted a speed WR in Kenny Bell, someone to keep the defenses honest and have to keep two safeties deep. That leaves a mismatch SOMEWHERE for one of the 3 previous Neanderthals I mentioned

Gerald McCoy is an All-Pro type of player on the defensive line, and Lavonte David was 3rd in the league in tackles last year. 

their secondary isnt exactly full of household names but Alterraun Verner is an underrated CB and the entire defense was on the field a lot last year so they were bound to get beaten eventually at times, especially in the New NFL where defenders are basically reduced to trying to get as close to the receiver as possible and go "boo!"

TB Bucs, Im thinking they go 8-8 and win the division. NFC South plays the NFC East and the AFC South this year so I mean just imagine who else they are playing (washington, Tennessee, Jacksonville, NYG, shit the Eagles could suck this year I have no idea) and their two other conference opponents? St Louis and Chicago. not exactly an insurmountable task to beat both of those teams, especially if they are already eliminated from playoff contention and the Bucs are neck and neck with say, Atlanta (the STL and Chi games are weeks 15 and 16 respectively).

Idk, I mainly just want to see Jameis do good because while I think he is immature as fuck, he's also 21 years old. Im 23 and still immature as fuck so w/e. I was never one to care about off the field issues unless it was something excessively violent in nature. I think he has a shot at offensive rookie of the year, but it depends on how some other guys pan out (if I had to pick 3 to watch: Winston, Nelson Agholor on the Eagles, and Todd Gurley on the Rams)

if you had bet the spread on the Bucs every game this year you would have made some money for sure


----------



## subotai

now, *bold*​ predictions, Im expecting some from you guys

and you know what is and isnt a bold prediction, dont come in here and go "I think LeSean McCoy will have the most single season rushing yards of his career in Buffalo." 

that's just expected by pretty much everyone you know.

now if you say: LeSean McCoy will break the single season rushing record this year...

now that's...*BOLD BABY

*come up with something weak and its


----------



## pharmakos

hey arci, what do you think about the Lions this year?  i'm not feeling as pessimistic about this season as some other fans are.  losing Suh isn't that big of a deal IMO.  Ngata definitely won't be able to completely fill Suh's shoes, but i don't think losing Suh is going to be as big of a deal as some people make it out to be...


----------



## pharmakos

subotai said:


> now, *bold*​ predictions, Im expecting some from you guys



patriots squeeze into the playoffs with a wild card spot, then lose in the first round.


----------



## subotai

what? that's pretty plausible actually considering Tom Brady's 4 game suspension, the super bowl hangover, and Miami and Buffalo both getting better


----------



## alasdairm

bold predictions:

bengals win the afc
bills make it to the afc championship game
chargers finish 4th in their division
raiders finish with a better record than the 49ers

alasdair


----------



## subotai

tnw, Haloti Ngata isnt exactly a huge drop off from Suh. Suh is definitely the better all around player, but Ngata definitely gets less penalties and is just as solid against the run.

and he's a hell of a lot cheaper. Ameer Abdullah would have been my 4th Rookie of the Year Candidate. I think he'll slide into that offense rather nicely. 

Megatron is still Megatron. Golden Tate really stepped up when Megatron was hurt last year. 

IIRC, the Lions blew about 3-4 games due to shitty field goal kicking. if they fix that they'll make the playoffs again for sure

especially since Chicago will probably be a bottom 5 team this year and Minnesota looks like your standard 6-10, 7-9 team. The two games against Green Bay will probably determine who wins the NFC North just like last year.

However, I think the Wild Cards will go to the NFC East and NFC West this year (Eagles or Cowboys / Seahawks or Cardinals)

the Cowboys shouldn't be that much worse running the ball this year without DeMarco Murray. Joseph Randle is a decent back, he's just a fucking idiot off the field. I still think they might make a run at Adrian Peterson too. If that happens, I think Dallas makes the playoffs considering their best defensive player (Sean Lee), missed all of last year on the IR and he is an outstanding all around linebacker. Can play the run and the pass and has a knack for causing turnovers

just another great player out of Linebacker U (penn st)


----------



## alasdairm

subotai said:


> However, I think the Wild Cards will go to the NFC East and NFC West this year (Eagles or Cowboys / Seahawks or Cardinals)


you think the cards may win the nfc west?

alasdair


----------



## subotai

depends on if Carson Palmer can finish a full season

if Stanton has to come in for a few games, wild card and Seattle wins the div

even if Palmer stays healthy they might just get the Wild Card

the Rams are the real wild card in the NFC. them and the Eagles. I could see both of those teams finishing anywhere from .500 to 12-4


----------



## GenericMind

Bold Predictions:

The Patriots will finish 3rd in the AFCE
Tyrod Taylor beats out EJ Manuel and Matt Cassell for the starting QB job in Buffalo and leads them to the playoffs.
The Vikings won't suck this year.

Very bold prediction:

The Steelers will struggle to end the season over .500 even though Vegas currently has them with the 8th best odds to win the Superbowl(sorry axl!)


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> The Patriots will finish 3rd in the AFCE


bills, dolphins, patriots, jets?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Biils, Dolphins, Patriots, Jets or Dolphins, Bills, Patriots, Jets.


----------



## GenericMind

lmao talk about a smack down from the NFL Commissioner on the Player's Union.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000495253/article/letter-from-roger-goodell-to-nflpa-regarding-brady-appeal


----------



## alasdairm

way to side with the man just because it's brady, gm. disappointed.



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'd side with Adolf Hitler if he was taking a tough stance on Tom Brady and the Patriots and their cheating.


----------



## alasdairm

that would make a great sig.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

*Hitler for NFL Commissioner 2015*


----------



## neversickanymore

Hey boys I think we cracked a note.. under a hundo till the season fires up.


----------



## GenericMind

God I can't freaking wait. Hell I can't even wait for training camp to start July 17th. All I have now are tidbits to read about OTAs or "Organized Team Activities" which are just mellow practices without pads. Not much you can learn from those imo.


----------



## axl blaze

^ yah but as a Steelers die-hard, attending OTAs in Latrobe, PA has always been on my football bucket list. apparently you can get pretty close to the players and you get to ascertain some pretty nifty football things from a visit or two 

I hate the Patriots along with the best of them; but I'm not sure about this deflategate ruling. I don't trust Goodell as far as I can throw him - at the very least it is funny to see Robert Kraft get bitten by the hand that so often feeds him

it would be best for the NFL if Tom Brady was not suspended (again, his suspension is so arbitrary)

Steelers rookies looking pretty good. expect to see Auburn WR Sammie Coates to have a good year on a once again insanely talented WR corps. and I am stoked that Pittsburgh couldn't resist, once again, to not pick up an Ohio State Buckeye in the draft. they got our former defensive captain CB Doran Grant, whom I expect to make an immediate impact on special teams, and then in a couple years on defense

while the Steelers defense will be lacking (again) the Steelers offense looks to possibly break a couple of NFL records. like the Steel Curtain defense of the 70s this offense needs a nickname - they are that good

offense wins championships? feels disgusting as a Steelers fan to say that, but in Goodell's NFL it is true


----------



## GenericMind

Well I disagree about the Brady stuff. I'd rather they have just banned him for life.

That's cool you're going to OTAs. Have you ever been? I'm planning a trip out to St. John Fisher college to watch a Bills training camp session for the first time this year. Pretty stoked.


----------



## axl blaze

never been to OTAs. was reading an article about how if the Steelers won their last game in 2003, they wouldn't have been able to snag Roethlisberger cuz the Bills were hard up on him, as well

funny how shit like that works in sports. for example, the god damn New York Jest traded up to get Revis Island in the draft, a player the Steelers had multiple erections for

can't imagine that late 2000s-era Steelers D with an actual shut-down corner. wanted Revis ever since


----------



## GenericMind

Ugh how different the Bills past 13 years would have looked with a real franchise QB.


----------



## axl blaze

yah, it would have been a real treat to see him play against Brady twice a year 

I don't know how true that article is though, cuz iirc weren't the Bills all about Drew Bledsoe circa 2002??


----------



## GenericMind

No I've definitely heard the rumors about the Bills/Big Ben connection before too. Not sure if it's true or not but most Bills fans believe we wanted him at the time.


----------



## subotai

I went to Eagles training camp with my friend and his dad once back in like 2003 and honestly I thought it was kind of stupid. its only cool to see the players up close really but if you go expecting to see anything close to football you'll be dissapointed. especially now that everyone is worried about injuries, they probably do even less.

oh and you can get an autograph of the long snapper and 3rd string DT if you wait in line for 3-4 hours

good times


----------



## GenericMind

I just found out the NFL has a ban on teams using Periscope, which is bullshit. It'd be an awesome app to use to let fans see bits and pieces of training camp and practices and stuff. The Yankees and the Mets both Periscoped their batting practices today and the MLB didn't lose millions of dollars to copyright pirates. Is the NFL really that paranoid?


----------



## alasdairm

can't believe you missed the opportunity to make a spygate reference 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Haha I must be slippin'.


----------



## pharmakos

they should Periscope the guy filling the balls with air.


----------



## axl blaze

excuse me, according to that report he has a name - _the Deflator_


----------



## neversickanymore

87 days

Pittsburgh Steelers
at
New England Patriots,

Thu, Sep 10th, 2015 - 8.30 pm EST


----------



## GenericMind

Sounds like Brady's appeal didn't go so well yesterday.

http://www.rotoworld.com/headlines/nfl/312879/report-nfl-officials-not-impressed-by-brady


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> bengals win the afc
> bills make it to the afc championship game
> chargers finish 4th in their division
> raiders finish with a better record than the 49ers


6 or 7 games in. let's check in.

1. bengals are 7-0. pretty hot on offense and better than average on defense. long way to go and they've stumbled at the end in the past, but they are looking good.

2. oh, the bills. well, they've had injuries - including their starting qb who was looking good. they get a bye this week then 3 divisional matchups against a resurgent miami, one of the best defenses in the league in the jets and the cream of the afc, new england patriots. we'll know in 4 weeks if the bills are for real.

3. chargers currently 4th in the division at 2-5. based on their remaining games, i'd say 4th place with a 5-11 record is likely.

4. raiders are 3-3 and heating up. if their defense can find a way to stop handing scores to tight-ends, they'll be in better shape. carr, cooper and murray are the foundation of an impressive offense. 7-9 or 8-8 i think.

49ers are 2-5 and looking pretty shaky on both sides of the ball. 5-11 finish.

alasdair


----------

